# Edison EVO - Unpacking, Mounting, First Ride, Erfahrungen



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

Sodelle


Das ist ein Karton - Dong!!!


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2015)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!
Gratuliere Dir!
Auf geht's!
Vollends zusammenschrauben, einstellen und!!! BILDER posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

Und das Framekit nach Unpacking:






Geil übrigens - der Dämpfer ist schwarz. Hatte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## hulster (19. Februar 2015)

So mehr gibt es erstmal nicht, muss noch weg.

Kurze Frage - da ich noch keine X01 Erfahrung habe. Braucht man für die Kassette ne Abschlussmutter? Hab ich nämlich noch nicht gefunden und Kassette war im Karton mit Zubehörteilen. Bremsscheiben müssen auch noch montiert werden.
Die Hope Felgen haben Veloxband. Dass ist ein wenig dämlich, muss dann erstmal runter inkl. Klebereste. Aber da kann Bionicon nix für.


----------



## The Bug (19. Februar 2015)

Hast du ein Framekit nur bestell oder das Komplettrad


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2015)

Schau mal die Kassette genau an:
Hat sie nicht nen integrierten Abschlussring?


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Februar 2015)

Gratuliere! Bin so gespannt auf Eure ersten Ausfahrten - Bilder und Berichte.
Und die Anderen? Da müßten doch noch mehr Evos an der Tür geklingelt haben?
Was ist denn mit GüntherPunkt und sin Fru? Und Damage wartet auch noch?
Gefühlt hattet Ihr doch bestellt bevor das Evo auch nur konstruiert war 
Auf den Bericht vom "Evo auf der Streif"  äh... also auf den Vergleich bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Gpunkt (19. Februar 2015)

Meins steht auch im Wohnzimmer, erst bei Dunkelheit angekommen.Bin total happy sieht mega geil aus, und wenn die Metric Blackline noch dran ist


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Schau mal die Kassette genau an:
> Hat sie nicht nen integrierten Abschlussring?



Yup - war bloß ohne Werkzeug nicht zu erkennen. EIGENTLICH normaler Kassettenabzieher. ABER der muss leider etwas länger sein. Dadurch muss ich mir jetzt erstmal das Werkzeug besorgen. Könnte etwas schwierig werden das kurzfristig in nem Laden zu bekommen. 
Dann muss ich noch zur Tanke. Wollte mal ne andere Montagevariante probieren und die Reifen erstmal ohne Milch in den Sitz pressen


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

@Gpunkt 

-	war bei dir die Kassette montiert?
-	Hast du den Verstellknopf fürs Bionicon System rechts oder links?


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

das Bike war komplett montiert der Verstellknopf ist links nach unten zeigend montiert

Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Verstellknopf links ist ist dann auch die Dàmpfer kartuche links eingebaut ich bin Linkshänder


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Wenn der Verstellknopf links ist ist dann auch die Dàmpfer kartuche links eingebaut ich bin Linkshänder


Kannst doch umbauen


----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

Warum ist das bike bei dem einen komplett montiert und bei dem Anderen nicht! Oder hast du deins Abgehollt?
Oder hat hulster noch viele andere Teile dazubestellt?


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

meins wurde abgeholt


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Warum ist das bike bei dem einen komplett montiert und bei dem Anderen nicht! Oder hast du deins Abgehollt?
> Oder hat hulster noch viele andere Teile dazubestellt?


GPunkt ist bei Bionicon persönlich bekannt.
Es war wohl besser, daß er so wenig wie möglich selber dran rumschrauben muß


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> das Bike war komplett montiert der Verstellknopf ist links nach unten zeigend montiert
> 
> Gruß Günter



Strange - bei mir war der Verstellknopf garnicht montiert, was aber am Versand und der notwendigen Lenkerposition liegen kann. Montieren geht bei mir aber nur Rechts und dann den Knopf oben, weil es sonst nicht am Trigger vorbei passt. Der Knopf ware eigentlich auf der Schelle so montiert, dass er nach Links unten gehört hätte, dafür war aber ein Schlauch zu kurz, da bei mir die Kartusche Rechts sitzt. Auf den Probefahrt Bikes war der Knopf eigentlich immer Links montiert, was mir eigentlich auch besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Oder hat hulster noch viele andere Teile dazubestellt?



Nope - nix außer dem Accessory Kit. B-Ring wurde montiert, wie abgesprochen. Ob Bremsscheiben und Kassette im Versandfall normalerweise nicht montiert werden - keine Ahnung. Bei der Kassette geht mir der Grund ab, bei den Scheiben könnte vielleicht Platz und/oder Risiko verbiegen der Grund sein. Das Einzige was ich als Sonderwunsch hatte, war Sattel und Reifen nicht montieren, da ich mit dem Ergon nicht zurecht komm und ich bekennender Schwalbehasser bin.


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

Kurbel scheint übrigens Alu zu sein - oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nope - nix außer dem Accessory Kit. B-Ring wurde montiert, wie abgesprochen. Ob Bremsscheiben und Kassette im Versandfall normalerweise nicht montiert werden - keine Ahnung. Bei der Kassette geht mir der Grund ab, bei den Scheiben könnte vielleicht Platz und/oder Risiko verbiegen der Grund sein. Das Einzige was ich als Sonderwunsch hatte, war Sattel und Reifen nicht montieren, da ich mit dem Ergon nicht zurecht komm und ich bekennender Schwalbehasser bin.



Ok dann verstehe ich warum du so viele Einzelteile im Hintergrund hast...


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es auch besser, wenn Kassette und Bremsscheiben noch sep. verpackt kommen.


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nope - nix außer dem Accessory Kit. B-Ring wurde montiert, wie abgesprochen. Ob Bremsscheiben und Kassette im Versandfall normalerweise nicht montiert werden - keine Ahnung. Bei der Kassette geht mir der Grund ab, bei den Scheiben könnte vielleicht Platz und/oder Risiko verbiegen der Grund sein. Das Einzige was ich als Sonderwunsch hatte, war Sattel und Reifen nicht montieren, da ich mit dem Ergon nicht zurecht komm und ich bekennender Schwalbehasser bin.



So - hab angerufen:

Bzgl. der Teilemontage handelte es sich um ein Kommunikationsproblem. Durch meinen Sonderwunsch "keine Reifen montiert" wurde der LRS dann überhaupt nicht montiert. OHNE Sonderwünsche sollte das Ganze komplett ankommen.

bzgl. Bedienknopf - Der sitzt je nach Gabelversion unterschiedlich. Bei der DC sitzt die Kartusche Rechts und wegen Leitungslängen dann auch der Knopf Rechts. Möchte man es auf der anderen Seite haben, kann man sich dann ein Leitungskit bestellen.


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch besser, wenn Kassette und Bremsscheiben noch sep. verpackt kommen.



Stimme ich dirzu, hab halt nur Pech, dass mein Werkzeug nicht passt. Bremsscheiben ist eh kein Thema. Hoffe aber, dass ich kurzfristig nen passendes besorgen kann.


----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> So - hab angerufen:
> 
> Bzgl. der Teilemontage handelte es sich um ein Kommunikationsproblem. Durch meinen Sonderwunsch "keine Reifen montiert" wurde der LRS dann überhaupt nicht montiert. OHNE Sonderwünsche sollte das Ganze komplett ankommen.
> 
> bzgl. Bedienknopf - Der sitzt je nach Gabelversion unterschiedlich. Bei der DC sitzt die Kartusche Rechts und wegen Leitungslängen dann auch der Knopf Rechts. Möchte man es auf der anderen Seite haben, kann man sich dann ein Leitungskit bestellen.



Das klingt gut zumindest für mich. Wenn mein ersehntes Paket mal kommen würde....
Auf der DHL Seite steht immer noch Paket abgehollt.


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

So, wie erwünscht ein paar Bildchen, keine Actionbilder weil es am Wochenende noch im Wohnzimmer bleiben darf
ich finde das Evo sieht mega Geil aus und ich bin froh auf meine Frau gehört zu haben es in Rot zu nehmen

















Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Sauber 

Frage:
Hast du die Sattelstütze auf dich eingestellt, => also korrekte Sattelhöhe?
Ist das die 125er oder die 150er?
Falls es die 125er ist, hätte da nicht auch die 150er gepaßt?

Wieweit kannst sie jetzt noch manuell absenken?

(bitte keine Diskussion deswegen, ich als Hosenscheißer brauch nun mal max. Absenktiefe)

PS: Sieht echt mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Februar 2015)

Gratuliere! Sieht klasse aus! Hatte Deine Frau nicht auch eins bestellt? 
Oder verwechsle ich das mit Jemand anderen vom Bionicontreffen bei Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

Sieht super aus! Die Farbwahrnehmung ist perfekt!


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

@Votec Tox : Das war Miss Präsi, soweit ich mich noch schleierhaft (  ) daran erinnern kann....in 160mm.


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Frage:
> Hast du die Sattelstütze auf dich eingestellt, => also korrekte Sattelhöhe?
> ...


Ha des woiß doch i net


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Frage:
> Hast du die Sattelstütze auf dich eingestellt, => also korrekte Sattelhöhe?
> ...


ich glaub die 150 Stütze, hab die Sattelhöhe noch nicht auf mich eingestellt.

Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Das würde mich sehr interessieren 
Ich hab nämlich extra die 150er geordert, die nach 6-fachem-Adam-Riese noch paßt


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das würde mich sehr interessieren
> Ich hab nämlich extra die 150er geordert, die nach 6-fachem-Adam-Riese noch paßt


Ist ne 125mm Stütze


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Ist ne 125mm Stütze


Aha, dachte ich mir.
Könntest sie noch 25mm weiter reinschieben?
Natürlich, daß die Sattelhöhe noch paßt.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Jungs, Ihr seid die besten! Geiler neuer Thread! 
Viel Spaß an alle beim auspacken.
Hab erst heute mitbekommen, dasses schon wieder was Neues gibt! 

Hey Günter, jetz muss es noch in die anderen Threads, gell?! Welch geile Bilder!

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Günter, sei mir net bös, aber ich glaub du hast ne 150er Stütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (20. Februar 2015)

Jesses,  jetzt bekommen die jungs gleich schnappatmung	.	   als ich mit 5jahren meinen 1. Roller zu Ostern bekam war,s  genau so....✌


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr seid die besten! Geiler neuer Thread!
> Viel Spaß an alle beim auspacken.
> Hab erst heute mitbekommen, dasses schon wieder was Neues gibt!
> 
> ...


Hab ich doch schon


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

so noch eins wo das ganze Bike drauf ist ich hab mich verliebt




Gruß Günter


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

@ hulster :  Ich hab mir nochmal die ABs reingezogen, um da vielleicht den Fehler zu finden, warum da etwas nicht so geklappt hat, wie du´s dir gewünscht hattest.

Du hast laut letzter AB bestellt: 
180 26"
1. Sattelstütze nicht montiert
2. Sattel nicht auf Sattelstütze nicht montiert
3. Mäntel nicht montiert
4. Schläuche nicht montiert

Über insgesamt 4 ABs sind wir am Ende von u.a 160 27,5" bei 180 26" gelandet. Auf den ersten ABs war noch vermerkt: Laufräder nicht verbauen. Am Ende nach diversen Umänderungen war es dann tatsächlich: 
"Sattel, Mäntel und Schläuche NICHT montieren!!! Sattelstütze unverbaut"

Der Fehler lag also schon bei uns.
Dennoch:
In Zukunft werden wir es wirklich so halten müssen, dass es keine Sonderwünsche mehr gibt. Denn es macht für uns eben einiges komplizierter.

Entschuldigt bitte an dieser Stelle, wenn etwas nicht montiert ist, was theoretisch montiert sein sollte.
Es gibt aber genügend Leute, die Komponenten verkaufen wollen, nachdem sie ihr neues Bike haben. Unser Lukas war wohl nur etwas zu "mitdenkend" und hat gleich am Laufradsatz nichts montiert, eben in der Annahme, dass du weiterverkaufen willst. Tut uns wirklich leid.


----------



## aufgehts (20. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> so noch eins wo das ganze Bike drauf ist ich hab mich verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hinterbau in rot statt gelb ,und es wäre meine farbliche wunschkombi..
vorerst ,,muss ,, ich mit dem grünen alva rumdüsen.....
ist allerdings immernoch ein echtes ,, enduro-spassgerät ,,


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> so noch eins wo das ganze Bike drauf ist ich hab mich verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut richtig gut aus! Da kann man neidisch werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (20. Februar 2015)

Der Sattel sitzt irgendwie noch nicht stimmig, ansonsten topp!


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Bekommst du nicht auch bald eins?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (20. Februar 2015)

...leider nicht...noch nicht...aber, die Räder sind echt großes Kino!


----------



## The Bug (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn morgen alles so läuft wie ich mir das Vorstelle, dann gibt's morgen Bilder vom EVO mit DA und übermorgen ist das Ding auf dem Trail!Da gibts Extra Bilder...


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Oh, ich meinte @triple-ooo. Du also auch bald im erlauchten Kreis? Die letzten zwei Tage ging bei uns echt ständig das Telefon. Wird aber auch Zeit, dass die Leute mal aufwachen! Bionicon ist jetzt eben endlich mal wieder für alle interessant!


----------



## agxduro (20. Februar 2015)

Hier meins! Vorhin bei Bionicon abgeholt.


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Oh, ich meinte @triple-ooo.



Nur ned hudle, wie der Schwabe sagt (Bin Exil-Franke in schwäb. Bayern). Bestellung kommt. Meine Autowerkstatt hat mich heute Vormittag allerdings mit einem Kostenvoranschlag von 2k geschockt. Wollte eigentlich mein Evo jetzt am WE bestellen, nun muss ich mit meinem Finanzminister neu verhandeln. Sollte aber genehmigt werden...


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

No ich bin doch aa Exilfrangge. Aus Kulmboch ausgewanderdd. Wu bisdn du her?


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

A waschechder Unnerfrangge aus Werzburch. Bin zwischen Augsburg und Ingolstadt hängengeblieben...
Kulmbach war doch aa der Goddschalg her, odder?


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Günter, sei mir net bös, aber ich glaub du hast ne 150er Stütze...


Und? Was für eine hast denn nun?
Und_2: Wie weit kannst sie manuell noch absenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Freilich! Der wor on meiner Schuul! Mensch, fei werglich! Nur schlaua Leid kumma do her.


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Februar 2015)

Zum Arbeiten fahre ich übrigens nach AA, da kommt ja auch der eine oder andere Bioniconfahrer her, glaube ich.
Nu aber wieder back to Topic...


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und? Was für eine hast denn nun?
> Und_2: Wie weit kannst sie manuell noch absenken?


Die Stützen gehen ab Größe M in allen Längen bis zum Anschlag rein. Also halt bis der Kragen an der Stütze kommt. Alles andere wäre ja Schmarrn.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Danke Sacki für die Info.
Würde nur gern wissen, ob das ne 125er ist und eine 150er drin wäre....(egal ob ihm 125 reichen oder nicht).


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Also ich meine, es ist eine 150er. Günter, bitte um Aufklärung. Wozu brauchst du die Info? 
Also ich meine die Info, ob es beim Günter eine 125er oder 150er ist.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Würde nur gern wissen, ob bei Größe L und Schrittlänge G.T. bei 125mm Schluss ist.
(Kumpel liebäugelt auch und ist ca gleich gross. Setzt sich aber bald mal auf mein 'M' mit ner 150er).

Edit sagt grad, dass GPunkt am biken wäre


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Also, egal, ob bei Günter eine 125er oder 150 drin ist. Er könnte in jedem Falle eine 150er fahren. Ich hab SL 87/88 und bei L noch 40-50mm Luft in Tourenposition. Fahre ohne Klicks. 
So kurze Beine kann der Günter gar net haben.


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ hulster :  Ich hab mir nochmal die ABs reingezogen, um da vielleicht den Fehler zu finden, warum da etwas nicht so geklappt hat, wie du´s dir gewünscht hattest.
> 
> Du hast laut letzter AB bestellt:
> 180 26"
> ...



Kein Problem und Alles gut. Kann schon mal passieren. War halt bloß ein bisschen blöd, weil Zahnkranzabzieher nicht passte und war natürlich drauf, das Bike auf die Räder zu stellen. Sonst habe ich mit so Kleinigkeiten eigentlich keine Probleme und bau meistens eh komplett selbst.
Und waren ja wirklich mehrere Änderungen, aber ich konnte ja zunächst keine Probefahrt machen - du erinnerst dich? 
Mit der Stütze ging mir dann noch auf, dass es ja ne Integra ist. Ich hab einen meinem anderen ne Vecnum die ich dann aufs Ego packen wollte. Aber dann dachte ich wohin mit dem Kabel und da noch eins lang wollte ich nicht. So hab ich dann final gesagt, ich bleib bei der Integre.
Haben wir ja alles in ein paar Minuten telefonisch klären und keiner ist böse - Ich zumindest nicht. 
Also lass deswegen nicht andere darunter leiden, die eventuell nen Sonderwunsch haben. Missverständnisse können immer passieren.

Den Abzieher konnte ich mir heute noch besorgen.
Trotzdem werde ich noch ein wenig brauchen, bis es richtig auf den Rädern steht. Den Bedienknopf will ich auf jeden Fall die andere Seite verlegen. Da werde ich dann noch bis Montag die Länge ermitteln. Ich wollte die Schläuche vom B-Odo dann jeweils andersrum um das Steuerrohr führen und den kurzen vom Medienknopf tauschen.
Dann muss ich noch Remote von der Lev kürzen und Bremse vorne ist MIR auch zu lang. Bin eher der Freund von knappen Zügen.

Am meisten Bauschmerzen bereiten mir aber zur zeit MEINE Reifen (Maxxis DHRII 2.3 TR), die ich tubeless fahren wollte. Die wollen einfach nicht komplett richtig auf die Felgenschultern. Selbst Tankstelle hat nicht funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich erstmal Schläuche rein gemacht ums sie etwas vorzudehnen, aber auch mit Schlauch sitzen sie noch nicht gleichmäßig auf den Schulter. Werde es morgen mal mit Schlauch und Seifenwasser probieren.
Aber da es jetzt auf den Räder steht hab ich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt, mit Gabel und Dämpfer etwas zu spielen. Einfach geil wie sauber die Unterschiede aller Einstellungen spürbar sind.


----------



## agxduro (20. Februar 2015)

Kann es schon gar nicht mehr erwarten das erste mal damit zu Fahren. Da hat Bionicon ein tolles Fahrrad gebaut!!!! Sieht alles sehr edel aus.

Folgendes habe ich heute noch am Evo verändert:
-Race Face Mud Crutch Spritzschutz
-Face Face Aeffect Pedale
-11bar im Dämpfer
-2x 9bar in der Gabel

Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich auf Tubeless oder PROCORE umrüsten soll!?

@Sackmann
Wollte mir gleich mal einen Taco bestellen, leider fällt mir der Hersteller Name nicht mehr ein, den Du mir heute Nachmittag gezeigt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

77designz, Deutsche Marke


----------



## agxduro (20. Februar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Sackmann (20. Februar 2015)

Kein Ding! Immer gerne!


----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2015)

agxduro schrieb:


>



Ist das Rahmengröße S?


----------



## agxduro (21. Februar 2015)

Ist ein 27.5 in L


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Sieht man doch am Steuerrohr: Größe L oder XL.  Mensch... Und an der Rockeraufnahme sieht man dann, dass es ein L anstatt ein XL ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. Februar 2015)

Wann kommt denn mal ein Bild von einem "richtigen"  Bionicon, also eins mit der Doppelbrückengabel 
Bitte ein Bild vom "Best Bike Ever" (180mm Doppelbrücke und 26") in Rahmengröße S, das würde ich gern mal sehen


----------



## gerald555 (21. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Meins steht auch im Wohnzimmer, erst bei Dunkelheit angekommen.Bin total happy sieht mega geil aus, und wenn die Metric Blackline noch dran ist
> Anhang anzeigen 361550



Wann kommt denn bei euch der Postilion?
Von dem Bike bin ich total begeistert 
Ich weiß gar nicht, was einige hier haben? Finde die Farbkombination super! 
Mit den 27,5ern würde ich es schon gern mal testen.


----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn mal ein Bild von einem "richtigen"  Bionicon, also eins mit der Doppelbrückengabel
> Bitte ein Bild vom "Best Bike Ever" (180mm Doppelbrücke und 26") in Rahmengröße S, das würde ich gern mal sehen




Haste doch im Keller!


----------



## hulster (21. Februar 2015)

Sodelle - dann mal erste vernünftige Fotos vom "Best Bike Ever" vom Hometrail....... 

.......welcher meine persönliche 6 m Teststrecke in meinem Garten ist - ein Bachlauf..... 

.....aber für artgerechte Fotos nicht ungeeignet oder.....

....ist das nicht fett.........ick freu mir ......


----------



## The Bug (21. Februar 2015)

Geil ! Mehr fällt mir gerade leider nicht ein......Sorry


----------



## The Bug (21. Februar 2015)

Na was glaubt ihr wie meine Chancen stehen?....?


----------



## Urbayer (21. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Na was glaubt ihr wie meine Chancen stehen?....?
> Anhang anzeigen 361964



Aschheim??? Ist auch ziemlich in meiner Nähe und werde von dort aus oft beliefert. 
Die sind eigentlich immer recht Zuverlässig mit den Zustelldaten.
Wenn das 21.02. draufsteht, wird's denke ich auch heute ankommen. Drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen


----------



## The Bug (21. Februar 2015)

[QUOTE="agxduro, post: 

@Sackmann
Wollte mir gleich mal einen Taco bestellen, leider fällt mir der Hersteller Name nicht mehr ein, den Du mir heute Nachmittag gezeigt hast.[/QUOTE]

Sorry was ist ein Taco ?


----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2015)

Könnte graaaaaad noch klappen!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Februar 2015)

Hulster, welche Rahmengröße hast du eigentlich?
Sehr geiles Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Sorry was ist ein Taco ?


Schaust du hier.


----------



## agxduro (21. Februar 2015)

Ein sehr kleiner Bashguard. Es ist nur ein kleiner Bügel der unten an die iscg 05 Aufnahme geschraubt wird um das Kettenblatt vor Schlägen von vorne unten zu schützen. 
Kannte ich auch nicht und gibts auch fast nirgends.


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Ein Aufsetzschutz für die Kurbel


----------



## The Bug (21. Februar 2015)

Aha  Train Control.... Auch Kettenführung genannt reicht das chainguid nicht aus?


----------



## The Bug (21. Februar 2015)

Ja so ein Teil unten für den Schutz bräuchte ich auch gibt's glaube ich auch da wo Sacki geschrieben hat 77desingz. Die habe auch voll coole Mud Guards.
Jetzt mal noch ne Frage wenn ich jetzt ein 30 Kettenblatt von bionicon fahre und so ein Schutz mir so ein Schutz kaufen möchte muss ich unbedingt dann eins für ein 30 holen oder kann ich auch eines für ein 34 draufmachen um nach oben hin flexibel zu sein?
Und das ist dieser ISCG 05 Standard dann oder?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten und sorry wegen den vielen Fragen.


----------



## HrRossi (21. Februar 2015)

Ein echtes 26" mit 160 mm DA in L. Noch sauber und in nicht artgerechter Umgebung.




Hab gestern nachmittag noch die Bionicons vom Wochenende abgehalten. Aber was reisen die ganzen Leute auch zum Skifahren in die Gegend? Fahrradtransporte sollten Priorität haben. Blaulicht oder Sonderspur wäre angemessen.

Ronald


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ hulster :  Ich hab mir nochmal die ABs reingezogen, um da vielleicht den Fehler zu finden, warum da etwas nicht so geklappt hat, wie du´s dir gewünscht hattest.
> "Sattel, Mäntel und Schläuche NICHT montieren!!! Sattelstütze unverbaut"
> Der Fehler lag also schon bei uns.
> Dennoch:
> *In Zukunft werden wir es wirklich so halten müssen, dass es keine Sonderwünsche mehr gibt. Denn es macht für uns eben einiges komplizierter.*



Ist das nicht etwas 'übertrieben'?! Ist ja wohl nicht euer Ernst.....


----------



## bonzoo (21. Februar 2015)

Schutz fürs Kettenblatt. Meistens Bestandteil einer Kettenführung.


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Februar 2015)

Ist das sowas





Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (21. Februar 2015)

HrRossi schrieb:


> Ein echtes 26" mit 160 mm DA in L. Noch sauber und in nicht artgerechter Umgebung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist die Kettenführung C- Guide


----------



## gerald555 (21. Februar 2015)

Ois no so blitzeblank 
Jetzt werd`s langsam zeit zum eisau`n!


----------



## HrRossi (21. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Wo ist die Kettenführung C- Guide


Erstmal abgebaut um das "Helicopter Tape" als Kettenstrebenschutz aufzukleben. Sieht gerade bei der farbigen Kettenstrebe besser aus als der Neopren Überzieher.


----------



## Sackmann (21. Februar 2015)

Jungs, vergesst's nicht, alle hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig...n-bikes-teil-3.490142/page-1263#post-12718023
und hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-enduros.736203/page-20#post-12711761
zu posten
Es gibt so viele Varianten und Farben. die ganze Welt muss es sehen.
Merci!
Wäre doch echt mal ne Maßnahme, denn so viele neue Bikes auf einen Streich gab's wohl selten von uns.


----------



## agxduro (21. Februar 2015)

@Gpunkt

So ähnlich. Das hier braucht keinen Ring zur Montage.


----------



## hulster (21. Februar 2015)

Sieht nicht schlecht und hat den Vorteil, dass man die Kurbel nicht demontieren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (21. Februar 2015)

Und wie kommst Du an die Schrauben?


----------



## hulster (21. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du an die Schrauben?



Durchs Kettenblatt, bzw. Spider?! Passt normalerweise. Hab ich für mein Blackspire Taco heute noch gemacht. Hätte ich zwar nicht müssen, da die Kurbel eh dafür runter musste, aber die haben verschieden dicke Unterlegscheiben beigelegt und wollte sehen, wie nah ich an die Kette komme.


----------



## The Bug (21. Februar 2015)

Ja leider ist die Farbauswahl bei 32 ziemlich mau bei denen auf der Internetseite.
Schwarz oder Rot wäre toll aber es gibt nur blau und purpel und ich glaube grün.
Das ist doof....
Übrigens mein Paket ist noch nicht gekommen also morgen wird mit dem alten gefahren....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Februar 2015)

agxduro schrieb:


> @Gpunkt
> 
> So ähnlich. Das hier braucht keinen Ring zur Montage.
> Anhang anzeigen 362189


und wenn du hart aufsetzt reißt das nicht die zwei Schrauben aus dem Tretlager?


----------



## slowbeat (21. Februar 2015)

Denkfehler meinerseits: mit einerm Kettenblatt gehts ja.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2015)

habs im falschen Fred gepostet:

Ich möchte mir auch einen 'Aufsetzschutz' montieren.
Diesen jedoch selber fertigen.
An der ISCG05 verschrauben und so fertigen, dass er am Innenlager minimalstes Spiel hat, also fast berührt (dass beim harten aufsetzen die Gewinde nicht drunter leiden).
Frage: Könntest du (Sacki) vielleicht ein DXF-File (oder besser Step) von Innenlager-Gegend mit ISCG05 und Kettenstreben-Ausschnitt bereitstellen?
Das wär wirklich klasse, Sacki 
(Hab schon 3 verschiedene solcher Ringe für Kunden gefertigt, funktioniert  ).


----------



## ABBiker (21. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir auch einen 'Aufsetzschutz' montieren.
> Diesen jedoch selber fertigen.
> An der ISCG05 verschrauben und so fertigen, dass er am Innenlager minimalstes Spiel hat, also fast berührt (dass beim harten aufsetzen die Gewinde nicht drunter leiden).
> Frage: Könntest du (Sacki) vielleicht ein DXF-File (oder besser Step) von Innenlager-Gegend mit ISCG05 und Kettenstreben-Ausschnitt bereitstellen?


Könnte man sowas bei dir erwerben? Wenn du schon mal an der Fräse bist? Mir würde es besser gefallen wenn der Taco an allen drei Gewinden der Aufnahme montiert wird.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Februar 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Könnte man sowas bei dir erwerben? Wenn du schon mal an der Fräse bist? Mir würde es besser gefallen wenn der Taco an allen drei Gewinden der Aufnahme montiert wird.


Ich wäre da wohl auch interessiert


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2015)

klar, kein Problem.


----------



## luCYnger (21. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wäre da wohl auch interessiert


oh, bei so einer Option würde ich mich auch gerne mit einklinken.

hab mir zwar erstmal auf die Husche dies 77er design-Teil geordert, um überhaupt was zu haben, aber n bißchen was solideres wär mir dann doch lieber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agxduro (21. Februar 2015)

Laut 77designz ist das Taco in einer Woche in schwarz wieder lieferbar.


----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

Das klingt gut dann warte ich noch mit der Bestellung 
Danke für die Ausknft.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2015)

So in etwa würde ich es machen.
Wenn es paßt, nur mit einer Bohrung.
Das ist nur zum testen mit 3 Löcher.

Die Durchmesser stimmen nicht genau, nur Pi x Auge.
Werde ich noch genau messen, sobald das Evo die erste Testfahrt hinter sich hat


----------



## Resibiker (22. Februar 2015)

[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1784411' schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]


@Gpunkt:
Was seh ich da,Du hast auf einem, gut abrollenden 27.5" Bike, ein 28T BlLabs Kettenblatt montieren lassen
Ich Dachte das wär nur was für die Ü50 aus Luxemburg mit den schwervorwärtzteibenden 26" Bikes.
Aber Das Warten auf das EVO hat sich gelohn... Wenn dann endlich der Kleine Bruder vom Best Bike Ever in Luxemburg ankommt


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Februar 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @Gpunkt:
> Was seh ich da,Du hast auf einem, gut abrollenden 27.5" Bike, ein 28T BlLabs Kettenblatt montieren lassen
> Ich Dachte das wär nur was für die Ü50 aus Luxemburg mit den schwervorwärtzteibenden 26" Bikes.
> Aber Das Warten auf das EVO hat sich gelohn... Wenn dann endlich der Kleine Bruder vom Best Bike Ever in Luxemburg ankommt


Du weißt doch wie steil es bei uns ist, da kann ich das 28 schon braucha


----------



## Resibiker (22. Februar 2015)

Yup.
Auf der "EVO Preorder Zubehör Set Liste" war kein satz "Bayeriche Wadeln" aufgelistet, Die hätte ich die gleich mitbestellt


----------



## Felger (22. Februar 2015)

Hat wer einen Tipp für einen Taco mit Führung oben?


----------



## HrRossi (22. Februar 2015)

Für die tubeless Interessierten:
Die Montage des Hans Dampf auf der EX1501 Felge - nur mit Spüli und einer Standpumpe - war problemlos. Dicht scheinen die Hans Dampf auch zu sein, zumindest quillt keine Dichtmilch raus.
Das tubeless Felgenband war schon eingeklebt und die tubeless Ventile lagen bei.

Alles bestens!

Gruß, HrRossi


----------



## ABBiker (22. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So in etwa würde ich es machen.
> Wenn es paßt, nur mit einer Bohrung.
> Das ist nur zum testen mit 3 Löcher.


@damage0099 Das sieht gut aus! Hast Du den Taco für 1-fach-/ oder 2-fach Kurbeln geplant? Ich werde auf Shimano 2-fach Kurbel umrüsten (großes Blatt mit 36 Zähnen). Wenn Du Deinen Taco also für eine 1-fach Kurbel mit max. 32 Zähnen auslegst, werde ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen (müssen).
Leider gibt es für die Shimano 2-fach Kurbeln meines Wissens nach nur einen Bashguard (Blackspire Defender) der in Frage kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2015)

Steht auf den Reifen TLR oder TLE druff?
Die TLR Dinger lassen sich ja auf vielen Felgen schon kinderleicht schlauchlos montieren, die TLE sollen noch sorgenfreier sein.
Da müssen Conti und Maxxis echt noch ganz viel aufholen.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2015)

@ABBiker : Für 2-fach geplant, 36er Blatt.
Andere Maße sind jedoch kein Problem.
Mache mir auch noch eins für n 32er Blatt.
Wenn, dann laß ich eh gleich n paar laufen.


----------



## Aquatenanga (22. Februar 2015)

...mit einem Tag Verspätung (musste noch kurz meinen Geburtstag feiern) hier jetzt Bilder von meinem edison.....

edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze

...der erste Blick....





....und sofort aufgebaut.....






.... Bestes Geburtstagsgeschenk ever..... auch wenn ich's mir selber geschenkt habe....






... und mein Taco ist der X11 von Reverse....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Februar 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> .edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze
> 
> ...der erste Blick....
> 
> ...


Will ich alles gar nicht wirklich sehen ...


----------



## slimane- (22. Februar 2015)

Nachträglich alles Gute  und Glückwunsch zu der geilen Karre


----------



## Aquatenanga (22. Februar 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> Nachträglich alles Gute  und Glückwunsch zu der geilen Karre



DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> ...mit einem Tag Verspätung (musste noch kurz meinen Geburtstag feiern) hier jetzt Bilder von meinem edison.....
> 
> edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze
> 
> ...



sehe nix


----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @ABBiker : Für 2-fach geplant, 36er Blatt..


Bin auch interessiert!


----------



## HrRossi (22. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Steht auf den Reifen TLR oder TLE druff?



TLE


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> ...mit einem Tag Verspätung (musste noch kurz meinen Geburtstag feiern) hier jetzt Bilder von meinem edison.....
> 
> edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze
> 
> ...




Ich seh auch nix. Und im anderen Thread auch nicht...
Das wäre ja das erste EVO in freier Wildbahn!


----------



## steffpro (22. Februar 2015)

Von mir auch noch alles Gute.


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> ...mit einem Tag Verspätung (musste noch kurz meinen Geburtstag feiern) hier jetzt Bilder von meinem edison.....
> 
> edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze
> 
> ...der erste Blick....





> Error (403)
> It seems you don't belong here! You should probably sign in.
> Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe leider auch nix!


----------



## triple-ooo (22. Februar 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> ...mit einem Tag Verspätung (musste noch kurz meinen Geburtstag feiern) hier jetzt Bilder von meinem edison.....
> 
> edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze
> 
> ...



Von mir auch alles Gute zum Jubeltag! 

Kannst Du die Pics nicht in Dein Album hier hochladen? Bin wohl nicht der einzige ohne Dropbox-Account. Wäre super!


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bin auch interessiert!



Muß wohl warten, bis ich das Rad habe, und genau ausmessen.

Dann fertige ich je ein Teil vorerst in 2 Dicken und teste sie an meinem Home-Baum 

Ich mache dann einige für mich fertig, und wenn ich 'noch ein paar über habe', verkaufe ich sie evt. weiter 

Ich lasse sie dann evt. auch gleich eloxieren (kostet dann aber bischen extra).

Kosten sind Selbstkosten für Material usw., Roh und ungesenkt so ca. 10-15 Euro.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Tipp für einen Taco mit Führung oben?



@BommelMaster macht sowas
Siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...msadapter-1x10-optionen-und-selbstbau-gabeln/

Ob's das schon zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Den kann man aber über's Forum kontaktieren und mal fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute zum Jubeltag!
> 
> Kannst Du die Pics nicht in Dein Album hier hochladen? Bin wohl nicht der einzige ohne Dropbox-Account. Wäre super!



Wieso Dropbox? Man kann doch direkt über die "Antworten-Box" hier Bilder  hochladen. Ins Album muss dafür nichts.


----------



## stefan1067 (22. Februar 2015)

Ach die schönen Bikes. Da könnte ich richtig neidisch werden. Aber Umbau- und Renovierungsarbeiten sind leider wichtiger. Da werde ich mein Tesla noch ein bischen fahren und mir nur die Bilder ansehen. Ich wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß mit den Evos.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2015)

Übrigens: macht euch mal wegen der Gewinde an der ISCG keine Gedanken.
Die gehen schon auch bei nem harten Aufsetzter nicht kaputt. 
Das sind nicht so ganz kleine M6 Gewinde und nen Alu-Taco...


----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ach die schönen Bikes. Da könnte ich richtig neidisch werden. Aber Umbau- und Renovierungsarbeiten sind leider wichtiger. Da werde ich mein Tesla noch ein bischen fahren und mir nur die Bilder ansehen. Ich wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß mit den Evos.



Für den tesla könnte ich neidisch werden...
Muss leider noch ein wenig warten bis mein Verbrenner altgenug ist dann wirds ein S oder vielleicht ein X wegen hängerkuplung...


----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann  Gibt es eine Event Liste für dieses Jahr? Bei bionicon am tegernsee
.


----------



## Aquatenanga (22. Februar 2015)

....so jetzt nochmal hoffentlich für alle sichtbar....

edison EVO | BS | spec 0 | 180 | 26 | grey | XL | 150mm Sattelstütze


----------



## stefan1067 (22. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Für den tesla könnte ich neidisch werden...
> Muss leider noch ein wenig warten bis mein Verbrenner altgenug ist dann wirds ein S oder vielleicht ein X wegen hängerkuplung...


Einen Tesla würde ich auch gern fahren aber im Moment muß "das Tesla" reichen.


----------



## bolg (22. Februar 2015)

Scheh ischs (how to translate this aus dem Badischen) 

Wie sind denn deine Körpermaße? In XL wirkt es brutal lang. Und ja, ich kenn die Geodaten, aber so in Natura ....


----------



## slimane- (22. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Für den tesla könnte ich neidisch werden...
> Muss leider noch ein wenig warten bis mein Verbrenner altgenug ist dann wirds ein S oder vielleicht ein X wegen hängerkuplung...



Stefan meint damit vermutlich das Bionicon Tesla  Wurde später in Alva umbenannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (22. Februar 2015)

Kannst du bitte noch eines mit ausgefahrener Stütze einstellen.


----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

Ah ok ich war wohl auf dem falschen Weg... Wüste nicht dass es vorm Alva das Tesla gab.sorry


----------



## stefan1067 (22. Februar 2015)

Genau, so ist es. Es ist genau genommen das Ur-Alva. Aber aus namensrechtlichen Gründen (wegen dem Auto) wurde es auf Alva (2. Vorname von Thomas Alva Edison) umbenannt.


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2015)

Hahahaha, die Pedalschoner sind niedlich! 
Noch nie gesehen, was es nicht alles gibt!


----------



## hulster (22. Februar 2015)

So - trotz Krankheit konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen - hab aber keine Fotos gemacht. War einfach zu platt.
Ich musste mich einfach belohnen, nachdem ich mit viel Mühe die Hope Felgen tubeless gekriegt habe, aber dazu unten mehr.
Das Ding ist einfach soooo - geil. Von meiner jetzigen Geo ne ganz schöne Umstellung, aber das wußte ich ja seit der Probefahrt.
Bin dann gemütlich zu unserem kleinen Downhill gefahren und hab mal geschaut was geht. Die Gabel gab schon auf der Hinfahrt so sauber Rückmeldung, dass ich noch vor der Abfahrt den Druck was reduziert habe. Man kann sehr gut einschätzen, wie stark sich Änderungen auswirken. Viel Spielen musste ich daher nicht, passable Einstellungen waren schnell gefunden. Nachher Rebound vorne/hinten noch nen Klick mehr reingenommen und erstmal gut. Und ja - den einen Klick merkt man deutlich.
Das Bike möchte nen aktiven Fahrstil und macht dann perfekt was der Fahrer will. Für mich sehr gut, da ich sonst schnell zu Schlamperei neige und das für mich nicht gut ist, da ich eh noch viel Lernen muss.
Was soll ich sagen - bin total happy nach Hause. Die Umstellung ging wesentlich besser als gedacht.
Die B-Rings habe ich übrigens von Anfang nicht gemerkt, was mich sehr gewundert hat (auf der Probefahrt hatte ich mich zwar nach nem Kilometer dran gewöhnt, aber Anfangs halt direkt gemerkt). Hab dann zwischendurch noch mal ungläubig nach unten geschaut, waren aber definitiv oval. 

Zu den Tubeless Eigenschaften der Hope Felgen - Die Dinger haben mich fast an den Rande des Wahnsinns getrieben. Immer kam (scheinbar) über die Speichenlöcher Luft raus. Zig mal probiert dicht zu kriegen, nix ging. Ich klebe normalerweise nur das Felgenbett, sprich die Speichenlöcher ab, da wenn man volle Breite klebt und der Reifen ein paar Mal runter muss, bei der Demontage der Reifen gerne das Band beschädigt wird. Um es kurz zu machen. Aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen hat Hope am Rand des Felgenbetts, kurz bevor es waagerecht in den Reifensitz übergeht jeweils dreimal auf jeder Seite nen Paar Winzlöcher in die Felge gemacht und man hat praktisch keine Chance die abzudecken, wenn man nur die Speichenlöcher ankleben möchte. Geht also nur wenn man die komplette Breite abklebt.
Noch 2 Tips:

- die Felgen scheinen sich eher am oberen Ende des Toleranzmaß zu bewegen. Also Reifen lieber erstmal mit Schlauch montieren und vordehnen
- Durch die spezielle Form des Felgenbetts (relativ tief) sitzt der Reifen relativ locker in der Mitte. Auf dem Felgenhorn dafür sehr stramm. Habe bisher immer mit Standpumpe montieren können. Bei den Hope keine Chance - Tankstelle.


----------



## The Bug (22. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Tipps! Das wird ja toll beim tubless machen! Was für ein systheme benutzt du?
Kann ich eigentlich auch mit Panzer Band arbeiten? 
Sorry wegen der dummen Frage aber ich fahre sonst Mavic ust tubless deswegen die Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (22. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! Das wird ja toll beim tubless machen! Was für ein systheme benutzt du?
> Kann ich eigentlich auch mit Panzer Band arbeiten?
> Sorry wegen der dummen Frage aber ich fahre sonst Mavic ust tubless deswegen die Frage?



Also ich benutze Tesa 4287 15mm, gibt es schön preiswert als 66m Rollen. Hab dann vier Lagen überlappend gewickelt, immer abwechelnd rechtes und linkes Horn. Hab diesmal Tubelessventile von DTSwiss probiert. Die schienen eine schön großes Auflagefläche zu haben. Passen aber nicht in jeder Felgenbettform optimal. Würde daher Ventile mit rundem Kopf verwenden, die ziehen sich dann ein wenig besser ins Ventilloch rein.


----------



## steffpro (22. Februar 2015)

Test = Tesa 
Da hat wohl die Worterkennung zugeschlagen.


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Februar 2015)

Ich nehme immer Gorilla Tape, funkt super, @hulster schöner Bericht


----------



## Aquatenanga (22. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Scheh ischs (how to translate this aus dem Badischen)
> 
> Wie sind denn deine Körpermaße? In XL wirkt es brutal lang. Und ja, ich kenn die Geodaten, aber so in Natura ....





steffpro schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte noch eines mit ausgefahrener Stütze einstellen.



Bin 188cm


----------



## bonzoo (22. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus  Kannst du mir sagen, woher du die Pedalschoner hast?


----------



## Aquatenanga (22. Februar 2015)

sind von Reverse (http://www.reverse-components.com/shop/de/Pedal-Pocket)
allerdings nicht um die Pedale zu schützen sondern um mein Auto nicht zu verkratzen...und bei dem Transport in einem Mini gehts eng her...


----------



## steffpro (22. Februar 2015)

Anhängerkupplung??


----------



## Aquatenanga (22. Februar 2015)

nö.... cooper s


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Februar 2015)

Man kann auch einfach zwei Waschlappen nehmen, mach ich auch wenn das Bionicon ins kleine Klappriolett muß.
Ist zugegebenermaßen nicht so cool wie die passenden Pedalschoner  aber man kann ja Waschlappen in Wagenfarbe nehmen


----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2015)

HrRossi schrieb:


> Ein echtes 26" mit 160 mm DA in L...


Sehr schick!
Kannst Du so ein Foto noch mit abgesenkter Gabel machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (23. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @BommelMaster macht sowas
> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...msadapter-1x10-optionen-und-selbstbau-gabeln/
> ...


Der macht ja alles  war klar...


----------



## steffpro (23. Februar 2015)

@slowbeat schau einfach mal weiter oben. So ein Foto hat er schon eingestellt.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

Wo bleiben denn die ersten Action-Bilder....???!!!

Man könnt grad meinen, das Evo wär ein Möbelstück


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die ersten Action-Bilder....???!!!
> 
> Man könnt grad meinen, das Evo wär ein Möbelstück


Natürlich, ein sehr schönes sogar, aber nur bis zur ersten Verpuppung.


----------



## HrRossi (23. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Kannst Du so ein Foto noch mit abgesenkter Gabel machen?


----------



## The Bug (23. Februar 2015)

Es ist da!


----------



## The Bug (23. Februar 2015)

Meine Liebste hat mitgeschraubt! Unglaublich! Und dann die Frage.... Darf ich das auch mal Fahren????


----------



## gerald555 (23. Februar 2015)

Ist doch süß 

Jetzt schreibe ich es noch in diesen Post! Nicht, dass ich nochmal geschimpft bekomme. 
@Sackmann:
1. Wird immer mal ein Kommentar auftauchen, der nicht direkt was mit der Sache zu tun hat und
2. finde ich es super, wenn sich der der Partner eben so für die neue Errungenschaft begeistern kann. 
Da merkt man schon, was das EVO für einen Eindruck hinterläßt.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2015)

Und immer schön alle möglichen Enduro threads zuposten, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Februar 2015)

Viral Marketing, wie?


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Stützen gehen ab Größe M in allen Längen bis zum Anschlag rein. Also halt bis der Kragen an der Stütze kommt. Alles andere wäre ja Schmarrn.



Kurzes Update dazu: 
Es geht auch bei S Rahmen die 150mm Stütze bis zum Stützenkragen in das Sattelrohr.
Gut, dass mich Damage da dran erinnert hat, es zu prüfen, indem er die Frage gestellt hat, das hätte ich fast vergessen, wobei wir bei S eigentlich 125 empfehlen.

Das war aber mit ein Grund, das Sattelrohr nicht zu kurz zu machen, denn dann ginge das nicht mehr und man verschenkt quasi ein wenig Stabilität und Support für die Stütze. Was nützt mir nämlich ein kurzes Sitzrohr, wenn die Stütze ohnehin nicht bis ganz rein geht?
Im Kopf hatte ich es beim S nicht, weil man beim S IRL und nicht am CAD checken sollte und ich zunächst keine falsche Aussage treffen wollte. Von der KS hatte ich nämlich leider weder verlässliche 3D Daten noch ein echtes Sample der LEV Integra mit der neuen Zugaufnahme unten und da unten geht es im Rahmen relativ eng zu. Da geht es um wenige cm.
Geplant war, das jede unserer heuer serienmäßig verbauten Stützen maximal bündig ins Sattelrohr geht, und das klappt auch.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Februar 2015)

HrRossi schrieb:


>


Danke!


----------



## Sackmann (23. Februar 2015)

Virales Marketing ist super.


----------



## Stritzel (23. Februar 2015)

Virales Marketing:


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @BommelMaster macht sowas
> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...msadapter-1x10-optionen-und-selbstbau-gabeln/
> ...




danke für die werbung 
dauert leider bei uns noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (24. Februar 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> danke für die werbung
> dauert leider bei uns noch!


derweilen andere alternativen ?


----------



## Aquatenanga (24. Februar 2015)

Heute durfte es raus 
ne kurze Runde auf den Urban Trails in Esslingen:


 

 



http://mtbn.ws/vv25

Das Grinsen geht nicht mehr weg....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Februar 2015)

Coole Teststrecke


----------



## The Bug (24. Februar 2015)

Endlich einer auf der Strecke!ich glaube ich mache morgen mal so ne rund um den Block bei mir in Köln.
Coole Teststrecke!


----------



## hulster (24. Februar 2015)

Ich war auch - siehe Bericht - nur keine Fotos.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Februar 2015)

Endlich, Sendungsnummer erhalten 
Wo gibt es bei uns ne lange Treppe, hmm


----------



## Gpunkt (24. Februar 2015)

@Aquatenanga , ich empfehle dir den DirectMount zu montieren.

Gruß Günter


----------



## steffpro (24. Februar 2015)

@Felger Vielleicht bei carbocage. Falls nix auf der Seite findest schreibst die einfach mal an. Die sind aber nicht günstig. Preis/Leistung finde ich bei dem 77desingz taco und kefü am besten.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (24. Februar 2015)

@Aquatenanga 

Sauber die Treppe genommen. Wie lang ist die denn. Und jetzt nochmal bitte von unten nach oben, das muss die Mühle doch draufhaben, oder?? Mit Film !! Hau rein und viel Spass mit dem neuen Bock.


----------



## ABBiker (24. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich mache dann einige für mich fertig, und wenn ich 'noch ein paar über habe', verkaufe ich sie evt. weiter
> 
> Ich lasse sie dann evt. auch gleich eloxieren (kostet dann aber bischen extra).
> 
> Kosten sind Selbstkosten für Material usw., Roh und ungesenkt so ca. 10-15 Euro.


Das klingt sehr gut. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall ein dankbarer Abnehmer und wenn ich es zum Treffen schaffe gehen ein paar Bier auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (25. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> @Felger Vielleicht bei carbocage. Falls nix auf der Seite findest schreibst die einfach mal an. Die sind aber nicht günstig. Preis/Leistung finde ich bei dem 77desingz taco und kefü am besten.



sind die crash plate und die freesolo kombinierbar? muss da mal anrufen...


----------



## Felger (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Muß wohl warten, bis ich das Rad habe, und genau ausmessen.
> 
> Dann fertige ich je ein Teil vorerst in 2 Dicken und teste sie an meinem Home-Baum
> 
> ...



würde mir evtl auch reichen, wenn beim Rückwärtstreten die Kette bei 1x11 nicht abfällt (wie beim 1x10 11/42mod bei mir)
kannst mich, falls möglich, vormerken


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Könnte auch nach oben verlängern in irgendeiner Form (so daß eine Führung oben angeschraubt werden kann).
Wenn du dir das obere Teil selber organisierst.

Aber erstmal muß mein Rad da sein, was noch dauern kann.....


----------



## steffpro (25. Februar 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> sind die crash plate und die freesolo kombinierbar? muss da mal anrufen...


Ja klar, das ist ja das tolle daran. Am oberen Gewinde des ISCG05 machst du den freehub und an den unteren 2 die Crash plate.


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Februar 2015)

So damit @damage0099 ruhe gibt hab ich den Aufwand betrieben und eine kleine Rund ums Haus gedreht









bin natürlich dann noch ein wenig bei uns an der Schule rum Gefahren. Kann natürlich noch nicht viel über das EVO im Einsatz berichten, aber ich hab von anfang an ein super Gefühl auf dem Bike gehabt, so ein sicheres Gefühl das ich meine Test Treppen so schnell runter bin das der Dämpfer übelst durchgeschlagen hat.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Ja klar, das ist ja das tolle daran. Am oberen Gewinde des ISCG05 machst du den freehub und an den unteren 2 die Crash plate.


Hast du die Dinger aus dem Link gesehen? Die sind so sicher nicht kombinierbar, oder?
Aber die Freesolo gibst auch in einer Version für nur das obere Loch.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> So damit @damage0099 ruhe gibt hab ich den Aufwand betrieben und eine kleine Rund ums Haus gedreht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank 
Aber: Es ist immer noch sauber!!


----------



## 4mate (25. Februar 2015)

Es müssen sich ja nicht alle im Schlamm suhlen wie wilde Eber!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

In obigem Beispiel hätt es aber gepaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (25. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> So damit @damage0099 ruhe gibt hab ich den Aufwand betrieben und eine kleine Rund ums Haus gedrehtGruß Günter


Die Stützräder bleiben so schön versteckt


----------



## steffpro (25. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hast du die Dinger aus dem Link gesehen? Die sind so sicher nicht kombinierbar, oder? Aber die Freesolo gibst auch in einer Version für nur das obere Loch.


Ja, das wäre die richtige Version. http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05-bsa
Link habe ich vorhin nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> so ein sicheres Gefühl das ich meine Test Treppen so schnell runter bin das der Dämpfer übelst durchgeschlagen hat


Bin nochmal gefahren, glaub das war der Hinterreifen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Februar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> ... von anfang an ein super Gefühl auf dem Bike


Und?

Kein breites Grinsen?
Nicht einmal der Hauch eines Lächelns?
Wozu habe ich jetzt den ganzen Bikerjargon gelernt?


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Februar 2015)

Klar,  innerlich Grinse ich natürlich, nur da mus man sich ein wenig konzentrieren, ist sehr eng. Man Sitz super auf dem EVO, anders wie beim Alva. Ich kanns noch nicht in Sätze fassen da brauch ich noch ein wenig, bin heute ca.eine Stunde irgendwelche Absätze/ Treppen gefahren und was mir aufgefallen ist das es sehr direkt, wendig und Steif ist.

Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Spätestens wenn du eure hammer-spots abhakst, wirst grinsen wie 'n Äpflbutza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (26. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> So - trotz Krankheit konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen - hab aber keine Fotos gemacht. War einfach zu platt.
> Ich musste mich einfach belohnen, nachdem ich mit viel Mühe die Hope Felgen tubeless gekriegt habe, aber dazu unten mehr.
> Das Ding ist einfach soooo - geil. Von meiner jetzigen Geo ne ganz schöne Umstellung, aber das wußte ich ja seit der Probefahrt.
> Bin dann gemütlich zu unserem kleinen Downhill gefahren und hab mal geschaut was geht. Die Gabel gab schon auf der Hinfahrt so sauber Rückmeldung, dass ich noch vor der Abfahrt den Druck was reduziert habe. Man kann sehr gut einschätzen, wie stark sich Änderungen auswirken. Viel Spielen musste ich daher nicht, passable Einstellungen waren schnell gefunden. Nachher Rebound vorne/hinten noch nen Klick mehr reingenommen und erstmal gut. Und ja - den einen Klick merkt man deutlich.
> ...



Mit dem komplett ankleben meinst du bishoch auf die Seitenwänden oder? Ich habe die Löcher gesehen nachdem du hier so gut drüber berichtet hast aber leider nicht wirklich gut zu bekommen...
Habe Gewebeband 19mm benutzt das soll sogar Schläuche im Garten dicht halten.
Heute Abend nach der Arbeit ist die nächste Runde dann mache ich das noch stärker rechts und links zu mit einer weiteren Schicht ich dachte eigentlich das würde so reichen. Denen geht wegen den 19mm rechts und links noch hoch...
Milch ist auch drin das wird eine Sauerei beim auseindernehmen....
Das zischen der Luft geht weg wenn Mann da so einweinig mit der Milch schüttlelt aber über 4 Std ist die Luft raus.


----------



## Felger (26. Februar 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Ja klar, das ist ja das tolle daran. Am oberen Gewinde des ISCG05 machst du den freehub und an den unteren 2 die Crash plate.


hab gestern abend noch mal in ruhe drüber gesehen und selber kapiert  die ausführung für bsa/iscg05 sollte mit der crashplate passen. die andere iscg05-ausführung? da fehlt die fantasie? ersteres sollt bald ins haus flattern - mal sehen ob das evo schneller ist...


----------



## hulster (26. Februar 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Mit dem komplett ankleben meinst du bishoch auf die Seitenwänden oder? Ich habe die Löcher gesehen nachdem du hier so gut drüber berichtet hast aber leider nicht wirklich gut zu bekommen...
> Habe Gewebeband 19mm benutzt das soll sogar Schläuche im Garten dicht halten.
> Heute Abend nach der Arbeit ist die nächste Runde dann mache ich das noch stärker rechts und links zu mit einer weiteren Schicht ich dachte eigentlich das würde so reichen. Denen geht wegen den 19mm rechts und links noch hoch...
> Milch ist auch drin das wird eine Sauerei beim auseindernehmen....
> Das zischen der Luft geht weg wenn Mann da so einweinig mit der Milch schüttlelt aber über 4 Std ist die Luft raus.



Nein - NICHT die Seitenwände hoch, das verschlechtert den Sitz des Reifens. Nur BIS and die Seitenwand. Dünnes Band finde ICH besser, da es den Reifensitz weniger verändert.


----------



## Felger (26. Februar 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> hab gestern abend noch mal in ruhe drüber gesehen und selber kapiert  die ausführung für bsa/iscg05 sollte mit der crashplate passen. die andere iscg05-ausführung? da fehlt die fantasie? ersteres sollt bald ins haus flattern - mal sehen ob das evo schneller ist...


doch noch was gefunden - egal

http://www.mrpbike.com/amg/


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Leider auch nur ein Wohnzimmer Foto aber da sowieso noch einiges zu machen ist, behalte ich es lieber sauber
Zudem Schneit es heftig und die Ski Saison ist ja noch nicht zu ende





Für mich ist noch ...bääh
-die Reifen (vorallem der rock razor hinten) der geht ja gar nicht.
-der Lenker
-die Kurbel
-die Griffe
-der Kettenstreben Schutz
-vom Sattel muss ich mir erst noch selber ein Bild machen. Schade gibt es keine Bionicon Sättel mehr ...ich fand den Schriftzug so edel.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Februar 2015)

Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus    

Ride on
Chris


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


Danke Herr Rotwild ...vorallem sie Spank Felgen sind der Hammer und stehen dem Bike sehr gut


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Februar 2015)

Unterschre


sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...vorallem sie Spank Felgen sind der Hammer und stehen dem Bike sehr gut



Unterschreib. Das sind geniale Laufräder.

Hatte mal das Pech, mir bei voller Fahrt nen dicken Ast ins HR zu fangen.
Ergebnis
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1465155?in=set

Der Hammer war, ich konnte ohne Nachzentrieren heimrollen, obwohl 9 Speichen gefehlt haben.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## agxduro (27. Februar 2015)

@Sackmann 
Ich würde gerne mein 27,5er mit Dt Swiss Laufräder auf Tubeless umrüsten. 
Beim Evo waren die Ventile für Tubeless schon dabei. Reicht es aus Milch zu kaufen
und umzubauen oder brauche ich auch noch ein Tubeless Felgenband?

Hier im Forum wird öfters über die Felgernbänder und ihre Aufgabe geschrieben.
Ich dachte die dichten nur die Speichenlöcher ab, aber einige hier schreiben auch
das das Felgenband den Reifen außen auf der Felge hält.
Ich habe die Reifen noch nicht runter genommen, aber auf den Fotos im Internet 
sieht es so aus als wären die Speichenlöcher nicht zu sehen und dadurch könnte 
die Felge schon dicht sein.


----------



## bolg (27. Februar 2015)

@sPiediNet - Ist da der Ergon Sattel drauf? Ich hab mir den vor nem guten Jahr gekauft in M - die ersten 300 km waren nicht wirklich angenehm. Inzwischen hat er sich eingesessen und ich find ihn richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Danke Herr Rotwild ...vorallem sie Spank Felgen sind der Hammer und stehen dem Bike sehr gut



Das stimmt 
Rote Nabe vorn sieht sogar ganz gut aus...ich hab mich 'sicherheitshalber' für schwarz entschieden 
Auf der fetten Felge ist die Mary gleich 'n Stückchen breiter 



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



So sieht's aus


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

hmm..nicht schlecht, sieht nach Sapim cx ray aus


----------



## The Bug (27. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nein - NICHT die Seitenwände hoch, das verschlechtert den Sitz des Reifens. Nur BIS and die Seitenwand. Dünnes Band finde ICH besser, da es den Reifensitz weniger verändert.


Nein so meinte ich das nicht. Nur bis zu den Seitenwänden! 
Gestern noch ein Anlauf genommen 24Std. 4,5 Bar gehalten und keine Luftblasen unter Wasser.
Super heute Morgen um 6 Uhr LRS wieder eingebaut. Morgen erste echte Ausfahrt


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Danke Herr Rotwild ...vorallem sie Spank Felgen sind der Hammer und stehen dem Bike sehr gut


Was machst mit dem originalen LRS?
Verchecken?


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was machst mit dem originalen LRS?
> Verchecken?


Nein ...wenn es bis im Herbst möglich ist, möchte ich mir ein Chromag Hardtail bauen und dafür ist der LRS o.k.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Februar 2015)

@sPiediNet: Gratuliere, sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!
Ich habe noch zwei neue Bioniconsättel liegen, vom IW und vom Alva, aber ich fürchte sie passen farblich nicht zu Deinem neuen Evo, sonst hättest Du sie gern haben können.
(War Gestern auf Skitour, der BMT ist nach wie vor ein Traum... 1000 Hm hoch und viel Spuren in bis zu 30cm Neuschnee...)


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @sPiediNet:Ich habe noch zwei neue Bioniconsättel liegen, vom IW und vom Alva, aber ich fürchte sie passen farblich nicht zu Deinem neuen Evo, sonst hättest Du sie gern haben können.


Danke  aber ich habe da den Trailmaster DT von Chromag im Auge...


----------



## steffpro (27. Februar 2015)

agxduro schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Ich würde gerne mein 27,5er mit Dt Swiss Laufräder auf Tubeless umrüsten.
> Beim Evo waren die Ventile für Tubeless schon dabei. Reicht es aus Milch zu kaufen
> und umzubauen oder brauche ich auch noch ein Tubeless Felgenband?
> ....



Die DT Swiss müssten doch schon mit Felgenband kommen. Mach mal den Reifen etwas runter dann weißt du mehr. Wenn es drin ist nur noch Schlauch raus, Tubelessventil und Reifenmilch rein, aufpumpen, fertig.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Februar 2015)

DT Swiss E1700 -> nur Milch und das Tubeless-Ventil (gibt´s von uns bei jedem Bike gratis dazu) notwendig 
DT Swiss E1900 -> Du brauchst Tubeless-Felgenband, Ventil und Milch extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agxduro (27. Februar 2015)

Danke! 
Hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach und preiswert ist die E1700 umzubauen.


----------



## bikerchris87 (27. Februar 2015)

Das warten hat ein Ende, um 12:30 kam endlich Post 



 
Musste natürlich gleich ausgepackt und montiert werden


 

 



Fertig 







Bin ein paar Meter gerollt, kein Vergleich zu meinem Alva! 

Und nun auf zur Spätschicht


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Februar 2015)

Speichen werden total überbewertet...


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Februar 2015)

Das E-bike im Hintergrund auf dem 1. Bild war der Vorgänger?


----------



## senfbrot (28. Februar 2015)

..war fest entschlossen Euch heute ein eingesautes Evo zu präsentieren - Regen hats ja genug gehabt grade - leider aber auch ne deftige Grippewelle die mich vorgestern erfasst hat. Insofern dauerts noch paar Tage


----------



## steffpro (28. Februar 2015)

Wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber dhl macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Es hängt noch im Paketzentrum. 
Wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab von allem etwas:
Kein Evo und ne fette Grippe


----------



## sPiediNet (28. Februar 2015)

Ja, ja, das Evo Fieber hat uns alle gepackt.
Gute Besserung


----------



## The Bug (28. Februar 2015)

Jetzt mal ein zwei Fotos von der heutigen 3 Std. Tour leider nur peim pausieren des EVO macht sooooo viel Spaß dass man  keine Zeit hatte Actiofotos zu machen...

 Noch sauber!


 
Jetzt die erste Pause! Zeit für Fotos 


 
Und noch eins...


 Und von vorne...

 

So das Evo lässt sich super fahren habe mich vom ersten Moment an wie zuhause gefühlt. Gripp Satt war ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht! Die kamm erst richtig nach der Pause.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Entscheidung hätte nicht gedacht dass 180mm so Steigfähigkeit sein können das Systhem zurfederwegsumstellung ist intuitiv bedienbar und nach den ersten 50 Metern automatisch geworden ohne groß zu überlegen.Die Tatsache das man unzählige Einstellungen hat also nicht nur zwei Positionen macht das Rad sehr wandelbar.
Stimmiges Gesamtpaket!
Danke an Bionicon tolles Bike


----------



## senfbrot (28. Februar 2015)

Allen Leidensgenossen ebenso gute Besserung!!

Coole Bilder! Wie ging denn der Vergleich Evo vs. Strive aus??


----------



## agxduro (28. Februar 2015)

Bin letztes Wochenende meine erste Tour gefahren und war positiv überrascht vom neutralen Hinterbau. 
Die Reifen rollen auch nicht schlecht, werde aber einen Test mit leichteren Modellen machen.
Sonst ist es ein geiles Bike! Bin sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2015)

leichtere Reifen????


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2015)

senfbrot schrieb:


> Wie ging denn der Vergleich Evo vs. Strive aus??



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Vor allem, weil's ja die Carbon-Kiste ist und mit 4300€ noch gut ne Ecke teuerer ist. 
Bergauf und bergab würden die beiden Bikes im Vergleich interessieren. 
Und auch im schwierigen Gelände bergab, also da wo's technisch und steil wird.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2015)

Dann müssen aber auch beide gleich (gut) fahren.
Sonst ist der Vergleich nämlich keiner....

Wollte schon immer meines Kumpels Rotwild testen, um herauszufinden, warum er immer schneller ist.
Er läßt mich aber nicht damit fahren.
Also liegts am Rad!


----------



## Sackmann (28. Februar 2015)

Geht ja nicht drum, welches schneller ist, denn DA kommt's auf den Fahrer an. Aber man kann schon relativ sagen, welches bike satter liegt, verspielter ist, mehr Reserven hat, besser klettert, leichter ist (was wohl klar ist), mehr Sicherheit in schwierigem Gelände gibt, ...


----------



## senfbrot (28. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dann müssen aber auch beide gleich (gut) fahren.
> Sonst ist der Vergleich nämlich keiner....



..dachte eher dass die Variable im Test das Bike ist - der Fahrer also gleich bleibt. Natürlich kommen dann hinten nur subjektive Eindrücke raus, aber das ist es doch, was uns hier am meisten Diskussionsstoff gibt 

der schnellere Fahrer hat heutzutage meist nicht das bessere Bike sondern die besseren Skills - ergo sitzt das Problem meist nicht in technischen Details sondern zwischen Lenker und Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (1. März 2015)

Ich glaub für diesen Vergleich brauche ich noch so 2 bis 3 Touren ich habe nicht das Gefühl gehabt bei schweren Wurzelpassagen Bergauf schlechter hochzukommen bergab war gestern trotz Schlamm ein sehr sicheres Gefühl gewesen vorallem wenn das Evo in DH Position ist schluckt die Gabel sehr große Sachen Unebenheiten Weg.
Ich denke ich könnte die Dämpfungseinstellung noch besser abstimmen dafür müsste ich aber irgendwie die gleiche Strecke mehrmals hintereinander fahren und dabei jedes Mal die Einstellung etwas ändern. Das braucht Zeit die ist wirklich knapp.ich werde weiter berichten. Wie habt ihr die Einstellungen vorgenommen wieviel Klicks an welcher Schraube wohin?
Fahre viele Wurzeltepiche mit schnell abwechselnde auf und abs wir haben im Gegensatz zu den Alpen wo es lange hoch und lange runter geht eher so konditions Mörder wo sich Uphil und downhill schnell abwechseln. Da hat sich das bionicon Systhem sehr gut gemacht! Wenn man das verinnerlicht hat dann Flupt das nur so.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2015)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wie der Dämpfer in der Druckstufe "feinjustierbar" ist. Soll er ja sein. Wahrscheinlich ist das ja Sackis "Trick". Hab bei Magura nix gefunden. Allerdings kann man wohl über Spacer ziemlich simpel ohne Werkzeug die Luftkammer verkleinern, falls man mehr Progression wünscht.
Ist zwar etwas früh, um zu behaupten, dass man sowas braucht, aber wär ja nett zu wissen!
Hier mal der Link zum Maguravideo die Progression betreffend.
btw. das Evo liegt unheimlich satt, Traktion betreffend sicher nicht schlecht, ohne dass ich da viel Vergleich habe (Slide 29 mit Monach RT3) und die Gabel hat gefühlt kein Losbrechmoment. Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich das Evo direkt per missglücktem Wheelie schon mal weggeworfen habe (auf der Hunderunde wohlgemerkt). Da waren meine Flats doch wohl etwas sehr griffig.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man wohl über Spacer ziemlich simpel ohne Werkzeug die Luftkammer verkleinern, falls man mehr Progression wünscht.
> Ist zwar etwas früh, um zu behaupten, dass man sowas braucht, aber wär ja nett zu wissen!
> Hier mal der Link zum Maguravideo die Progression betreffend.


Das Spacerkit ist mittlerweile sogar lieferbar.
Ich  hab es hier liegen aber ich hab noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man den (eventuell) original verbauten Spacer rausbekommt.
Der Spacer ist eingeklipst und eine Unterlegscheibe ist noch obenauf. Ich bekomm nichtmal die Unterlegscheibe auf der Kolbenstange heraufbugsiert.


----------



## steffpro (1. März 2015)

Wollt ihr nun die druckstufe ändern oder die Progression?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2015)

Also ich möchte wissen, wie man die Druckstufe ändern könnte, wenn ich es brauche


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2015)

Die kannst du nur ändern, wenn du wirklich an die Dämpfung rangehst. 
Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten, wie man ein Federbein oder eine Gabel für sich selbst besser machen kann, ohne dass man Spacer wirklich kaufen. Man muss sich eben nur bewusst sein, was eine Negativkammer und eine Positivkammer macht. Und Rest-Luftvolumen kann man ja nicht nur mit festen Spacern verkleinern. 
Ich fahre meine Dämpfer und Gabeln seit einiger Zeit auch viel progressiver, als vorher. 
Der Magura hat ein verhältnismäßig großes Rest-Luftvolumen, was, wie ich finde, gut ist, weil man Volumen leicht verkleinern kann. Volumen irgendwo herholen geht aber nicht.
Man sollte aber auch schon wissen, was man macht, wenn man an den Luftkammern seines Dämpfers etwas macht.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

Natürlich darfst Du als Mitarbeiter nicht so laut sagen obwohl Du es schon mehrfach getan hast: 
Öl geht prima, damit hab ich auch schon rumgespielt. 
Macht Sauerei ohne Ende, ist aber variabler als die Spacervariante.


----------



## steffpro (1. März 2015)

Bei dem Dämpfer kannst du die druckstufendämpfung nur über den blauen Hebel in 3 Stufen verändern.  Wenn du mehr willst ging das nur indem du die shimsbestückung im inneren änderst. Dafür brauchst aber einen der sich mit sowas auskennt.  
Um die Progression zu ändern kannst entweder besagte Spacer einbauen oder etwas mehr Öl in die Kammer packen um das Volumen zu reduzieren. Das läuft aber unter versuch macht klug. Also die Menge langsam erhöhen und vor dem Einbau prüfen ob der Dämpfer noch richtig funktioniert. Alternativ einfach die Spacer von magura verwenden.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Alternativ einfach die Spacer von magura verwenden.


Das schreibt nur jemand, der es noch nie versucht hat, oder?
Ich bin für Hinweise, wie man den montierten Spacer ohne Schäden am Federbein zu verursachen demontiert/tauscht sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (1. März 2015)

Nee, mit den maguraspacern hab ichs noch nicht probiert. Meine damit nur, dass es für manche einfacher ist als mit dem Öl. 
Hab gerade gelesen,  dass das wohl nicht so einfach ist. Stell doch mal Bilder ein.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

Nee, ich zerlege die Karre jetzt nicht extra für Sachen, die man im Maguravideo sieht.
Den Spacer bekommt man mit der Hand jedenfalls nicht raus und ein Auflage für nen Schraubendreher oder ähnliches gibts auch nicht.


----------



## hulster (1. März 2015)

Hmmmh - dass Maguravideo sieht doch jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo kompliziert aus. Das größte Problem ist, dass das Dampferauge ja im B-odo montiert ist. So wie es im Video ausschaut, sollte das aber auch klappen, ohne dass man die Kammer komplett abzieht. Ich habe eben mal Luft abgelassen und probiert, ob sich die Kammer von Hand lösen lässt. Das geht zwar nicht ganz leicht, aber ohne gummierte Handschuhe oder Bandschlüssel. Sollte also im eingebauten Zustand gehen. Hab ihn aber nicht ganz aufgemacht, weil ich Sorge habe, dass mir dann eventuell ne Ladung Schmieröl entgegen kommt. Und da ich den Spacer nicht habe und auch erst mehr fahren muss, um beurteilen zu können, ob ich nen Spacer brauche.....

@Sackmann - wäre dann nochmal interessant zu wissen, ob schon ein Space verbaut ist. Und lässt sich mehr als einer verbauen?
Mit wieviel Schmieröl ist den in der Kammer zu rechnen? Besser das Rad dann auf den Kopf stellen, wenn man die Kammer aufmacht?


----------



## hulster (1. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Hmmmh - dass Maguravideo sieht doch jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo kompliziert aus. Das größte Problem ist, dass das Dampferauge ja im B-odo montiert ist. So wie es im Video ausschaut, sollte das aber auch klappen, ohne dass man die Kammer komplett abzieht. Ich habe eben mal Luft abgelassen und probiert, ob sich die Kammer von Hand lösen lässt. Das geht zwar nicht ganz leicht, aber ohne gummierte Handschuhe oder Bandschlüssel. Sollte also im eingebauten Zustand gehen. Hab ihn aber nicht ganz aufgemacht, weil ich Sorge habe, dass mir dann eventuell ne Ladung Schmieröl entgegen kommt. Und da ich den Spacer nicht habe und auch erst mehr fahren muss, um beurteilen zu können, ob ich nen Spacer brauche.....
> 
> @Sackmann - wäre dann nochmal interessant zu wissen, ob schon ein Space verbaut ist. Und lässt sich mehr als einer verbauen?
> Mit wieviel Schmieröl ist den in der Kammer zu rechnen? Besser das Rad dann auf den Kopf stellen, wenn man die Kammer aufmacht?



Vielleicht sollte man noch nen "EVO - Grundeinstellung und Tuning" Thread aufmachen. Am besten von Sacki selbst, damit die Tips immer im ersten Beitrag zusammengefasst zu finden sind und so unter der Kontrolle von Bionicon?


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Öl geht prima, damit hab ich auch schon rumgespielt.


*Geeignetes* Fett ist noch besser, weil's einem beim Aufpumpen/Ablassen nicht so leicht entgegen kommt. 
Aber wie gesagt, so etwas geht auf eigene Gefahr, und wenn ein Dämpfer offen war, dann weiß ich das. 
Wir verbauen schon den größten Volumenspacer. Den zu wechseln ist prinzipiell auch ganz einfach, aber die relativ spielfrei sitzende Unterlegscheibe für den Endanschlag macht eine Challenge draus.


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. März 2015)

Hab, wenn ich mir schon mal ein neues Bike gönne, das Unterrohr mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt. Den ganzne Nachmittag beschäftigt gewesen, kein Meisterwerk aber im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden. Vorher erstmal eine Schablone gemacht und dann auf die Folie übertragen. Ist eine Folie von 3M, extrem zähes Zeug aber lässt sich super verkleben, trägt aber ganz schön auf.
Klebt von euch jemand etwas ab? Bin noch am überlegen ob ich an den Kettenstreben auch was anbring. 
Über die Optik von so einer Folie kann man sich streiten, aber wenn ich bei meinem Alva seh was das schon abbekommen hat hab ich es halt gewagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2015)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> ....Anhang anzeigen 364991


Also ich lese da "Erotik Messe München" auf Deiner Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr  
Sorry aber DER mußte jetzt sein.
Nun wieder ernsthafter, die Folie ist doch durchsichtig und das Weiß ist die Trägerfolie?
Ich habe am IW nur zwei kleine "zarte" Folien am Unterrohr, an den Stellen wo die Züge scheuern, aber das ist ja auch raw und bisher sieht man kaum Beschädigungen. Eher an Kurbel und Hinterbau scheuert sich alles durch die Schuhe beim Kurbeln weg, aber das gehört in meinen Augen dazu, da habe ich nichts abgeklebt außer dem üblichen Kettenschutz natürlich.


----------



## hulster (1. März 2015)

Ich hatte auch erst überlegt. Aber die meisten sind glänzend. Ist auf dem EVO Rahmen nicht so prickelnd.
Ich werd mal schaun, ob es eventuell stellen gibt, wo ne Aussenhülle scheuert. Sieht mir aber momentan kaum danach aus. Die Zugverlegung ist sehr sauber. Definitive Scheuerstellen werden die Zugöffnungen an der Kettenstrebe sein. So ausgeführt sind die immer Drecksammler. Ist bei meinem anderen Bike auch so. Sowas funktioniert nur scheuerfrei, wenn man mit irgendwelchen Gummitüllen arbeitet die die Öffnung komplett abschliessen.


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also ich lese da "Erotik Messe München" auf Deiner Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr



Ja ja, das fällt euch wieder auf 
Die Folie ist Durchsichtig, hab, warum auch immer, kein Bild vom fertigen Ergebniss gemacht. Wie @hulster schon geschrieben hat, die Lackierung vom Evo ist ja Matt, die Folie glänzt, das ist eben das nicht so schöne. Jetzt hoff ich dass das Wetter mal besser wird und ich die Sache bei Sonnenschein betrachten kann.


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Definitive Scheuerstellen werden die Zugöffnungen an der Kettenstrebe sein.


Ich wage jetzt einfach mal, dir in diesem Punkt zu widersprechen. Bei meinem schwarzen Bike ist da nach über 2 Jahren noch so gut wie nichts abgescheuert. Sichtbar ist es minimal, wenn kein Zug drin ist. Ansonsten unsichtbar und nicht der Rede Wert. An dieser Stelle findet keine Realtivbewegung zwischen Zug und Rahmen statt, wie auch sonst nirgends am Rahmen. 
Alleine über die Zugverlegung haben wir uns mehrere Wochen Gedanken gemacht und immer wieder Neues ausprobiert.
Schutzfolie am Unterrohr ist allerdings immer zu empfehlen, wenn man den Lack nicht vermacken will. Das geht nämlich ganz schnell, wenn man in steinigem oder kiesigem Gelände untwerwegs ist.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> die Folie glänzt, das ist eben das nicht so schöne.


Von 3M gibt es auch matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie. 7710-LD zum Beispiel.


----------



## agxduro (1. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> leichtere Reifen????


Bin am Überlegen ob ich Nobby Nic vorne und hinten drauf mache. Wenn ich dann noch auf Tubeless wechsle spare ich ca 500g. Die Nobby Nic reichen für 80% meiner Ausfahrten aus. Im Bike Park oder Gebirge kann ich dann auf die Serien Bereifung wechsln.

Das werde ich aber erst nach ein paar Ausfahrten entscheiden.


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Von 3M gibt es auch matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie. 7710-LD zum Beispiel.


 
Cool, Danke!


----------



## hulster (1. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich wage jetzt einfach mal, dir in diesem Punkt zu widersprechen. Bei meinem schwarzen Bike ist da nach über 2 Jahren noch so gut wie nichts abgescheuert. Sichtbar ist es minimal, wenn kein Zug drin ist. Ansonsten unsichtbar und nicht der Rede Wert. An dieser Stelle findet keine Realtivbewegung zwischen Zug und Rahmen statt, wie auch sonst nirgends am Rahmen.



Da würd ich mich freuen. Mit meinem jetzigen sieht die Erfahrung leider anders aus. 
Hab mich übrigens vertan - ist natürlich Sitzstrebe.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei meinem schwarzen Bike ist da nach über 2 Jahren noch so gut wie nichts abgescheuert. Sichtbar ist es minimal, wenn kein Zug drin ist. Ansonsten unsichtbar und nicht der Rede Wert.


Ist das Schwatze auch lackiert oder ist es eloxiert?
Bei Eloxal würd ich mich kaum wundern, wenn man da nix sieht.

@Sackmann :Warum bekommt das Casting eigentlich keine Schriftzüge? Ich fand den Bioniconschriftzug an der Innenseite eigentlich ganz nett, das könnte man auch der Rahmenfarbe anpassen.


----------



## mzonq (1. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Von 3M gibt es auch matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie. 7710-LD zum Beispiel.


Hi, hast du eine Empfehlung wo man das günstig kaufen soll? Habe gerade mal gegooogelt, foliencenter24 ist ein Anbieter...aber vielleicht habt ihr ja schon Erfahrung gesammelt und könnt einen Anbieter empfehlen...

Diese Woche sollte es soweit sein....das Evo blieb irgendwo in Aschbach hängen, jetzt hoffe ich auf Lieferung die nächsten Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (1. März 2015)

Günstig ist relativ. Bei BikeProtect bekommst du Foliensätze speziell für Bike aus 3M Folien. Ob es jetzt genau die o.g. ist, keine Ahnung. Aber die bieten jetzt wohl auch einen matten Satz an.


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

Nein, ich bin auch erst heute Mittag drauf gestoßen, dass ich nur glänzende Folie im Haus habe.
Ich werd beim Foliencenter bestellen, der Preis ist ok.

Der Quadratmeterpreis für den matten Bogen bei Lackprotect ist ja abartig. Dafür kann ich ein Rad fast komplett in laufender Ware einwickeln.


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2015)

Das schwarze ist lackiert.


----------



## Felger (2. März 2015)

Ich würde wenn das Radl da ist gerne die Leitungen bündeln. Geht angeblich mit Schlumpfschläuchen gut, aber ich mach nicht noch mal alles auf...

Jemand schon mit anderen Material gute Erfahrungen gmacht?


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Es gibt auch heiss Schrumpfband ...aber ob das Sinn macht die Leitungen zu bündeln ich hätte nur gerne die Befestigungs Klemmen vom Alva. Die X-Klemmen am EVO gefallen mir gar nicht.


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2015)

Ich höre noch garnichts über den 1x11-Antrieb....??!!
Ok, im Wohnzimmer sicher problemlos (*duck*)....


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich höre noch garnichts über den 1x11-Antrieb....??!!
> Ok, im Wohnzimmer sicher problemlos (*duck*)....


Wenn Du nicht 85Km (oder so was) Anfahrt mit dem Bike zu deinen Trails hättest, würde ich dir auch raten ...probier es erst mal mit 1x11
weil ist ja schon montiert und es soll ja sowieso so schnell wie möglich dreckig werden Natürlich mit einem kleineren Ritzel. nimm´s einfach etwas gemütlicher bei der Anfahrt ..iss en Apfel oder zwei auf dem Weg zu den Trails und entspann Dich

...oder hattest du 2x bestellt? weiss es nicht mehr.


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2015)

Vllt. gönne ich mir noch ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk....


----------



## hulster (2. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vllt. gönne ich mir noch ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk....



Ist das nicht eh nen Type-2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HrRossi (2. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich höre noch garnichts über den 1x11-Antrieb....??!!
> Ok, im Wohnzimmer sicher problemlos (*duck*)....


 
Ich hab am Wochenende eine kleine Runde durch Matsch und Schnee gedreht. Als die Kette noch sauber war lief sie schön ruhig. Mit dreckiger kette hat es ein wenig geschmirgelt aber nicht mehr als mit ausgelutschtem 3x9 bei ähnlichen Verhältnissen. Der 28T Oval Ring lief auch rund oder vielmehr elliptisch. Leider kann ich wegen des Matsches nicht beurteilen ob das Bike leicht bergauf geht, bergab hat es mir auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und ein sicheres Gefühl vermittelt. Läuft.

Ein Taufbild:


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

HrRossi schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende eine kleine Runde durch Matsch und Schnee gedreht. Als die Kette noch sauber war lief sie schön ruhig. Mit dreckiger kette hat es ein wenig geschmirgelt aber nicht mehr als mit ausgelutschtem 3x9 bei ähnlichen Verhältnissen. Der 28T Oval Ring lief auch rund oder vielmehr elliptisch. Leider kann ich wegen des Matsches nicht beurteilen ob das Bike leicht bergauf geht, bergab hat es mir auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und ein sicheres Gefühl vermittelt. Läuft.
> 
> Ein Taufbild:


oder.... Befehl dem EVO deine Wege und vertraue ihm


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. März 2015)

Mit Schutzblech?


----------



## aufgehts (2. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> oder.... Befehl dem EVO deine Wege und vertraue ihm


amen


----------



## hulster (2. März 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblech?



Und?!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. März 2015)

Ein Schutzblech macht die Optik kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (2. März 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Schutzblech macht die Optik kaputt.


Ein vor Schlamm triefender Arsch ist natürlich total schick.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ein vor Schlamm triefender Arsch ist natürlich total schick.


 
...nicht schick, macht aber optisch mehr her...


----------



## bikerhiker (2. März 2015)

Also ich fahre 1 x 11 / 30T oval und muss sagen, dass ich auf der Geraden genügend Speed bekomme. Fährt sich für mich sehr angenehm. Gut, ich fahre hinten dann schon meist auf dem zweitkleinsten (12er ? ) oder wenns leicht bergab geht ab und an auch mal auf dem kleinsten (10er?) Ritzel, aber nach meinem Empfinden läuft die Kette auch dann noch immer sauber und ohne Schleiferei.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. März 2015)

Schutzblech hin oder her, aber was mich wirklich erstaunt, daß es bei Euch mit Schutzblech direkt überm Sitzrohr (wie auf dem Photo oben) überhaupt funktioniert 
Denn bei meinen langhubigen Bikes knallt das HR beim Einfedern dagegen und da nützt es auch nicht das Schutzblech direkt unterm Sattel zu montieren, denn bergab schiebe ich den natürlich rein.
Ich fahre bei Gatsch auch so ein Minischutzblech (auf Deutsch heißen die "Poporetter" ) direkt am Sattel montiert aber selbst das wickelt sich bergab (Sattel drin und Federweg genutzt) zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr...
Ist doch eine einfache Rechnung: bei z.B. 180 mm Federweg muß das Rad eben soviel Platz nach oben/schräg nach vorn haben...


----------



## 4mate (2. März 2015)

*



			auf dem zweitkleinsten (12er ? ) oder wenns leicht bergab geht ab und an auch mal auf dem kleinsten (10er?) Ritzel,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

10-42:* 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42Z


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Ich bin sehr unglücklich mit meinem Kabelbaum ich verstehe, dass beim XL die selben Kabellängen wie beim S verwendet werden mussten ...also ich gehe davon aus wegen dem Zeitdruck. Aber es sieht bei meinem Bike in S sehr doof aus mit 16cm vom Standrohr entfernt und ich möchte alle Kabel kürzen. Der Aufwand dafür ist erheblich. Zudem konnte ich die Schraube vom Remote Hebel der Stütze nicht lösen weil die Gegenmutter im "plastik" Gehäuse durchdreht. Sowas funktioniert nie ...auf alle Fälle nicht auf Dauer. Bei meinem selbst aufgebauten Alva hatte ich die Kabellängen bei Bionicon für ein S angefragt und ich hatte diese für die Bremsen so bestellt ..hat 100% optimal gepasst.

Kennt jemand eine Alternative für den KS Remote Hebel? meiner ist definitiv futsch.


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr unglücklich mit meinem Kabelbaum ich verstehe, dass beim XL die selben Kabellängen wie beim S verwendet werden mussten ...also ich gehe davon aus wegen dem Zeitdruck. Aber es sieht bei meinem Bike in S sehr doof aus mit 16cm vom Standrohr entfernt und ich möchte alle Kabel kürzen. Der Aufwand dafür ist erheblich. Zudem konnte ich die Schraube vom Remote Hebel der Stütze nicht lösen weil die Gegenmutter im "plastik" Gehäuse durchdreht. Sowas funktioniert nie ...auf alle Fälle nicht auf Dauer. Bei meinem selbst aufgebauten Alva hatte ich die Kabellängen bei Bionicon für ein S angefragt und ich hatte diese für die Bremsen so bestellt ..hat 100% optimal gepasst.
> 
> Kennt jemand eine Alternative für den KS Remote Hebel? meiner ist definitiv futsch.



Daß es immer dieselben Längen sind, glaube ich nicht.
Dein Bike hat mir super gefallen.
Nach 'extrem' zu(!) langen Leitungen sieht es aber nicht aus.
Vielleicht machst mal ein Bild von der Seite?

Was genau ist denn zu lang?
Die Bremse?
Kannst doch selber kürzen, ok, entlüften, aber das ist doch kein Häckmäck.
Schaltungen etc. ist ebenfalls in ein paar Minuten erledigt.
Ich lege auch die Züge wie ich sie gerne hätte.
Wenn mir das Original nicht paßt, mach ich es selbst.

Zeig doch mal, was genau das Problem ist.

Funktioniert denn dein KS-Hebel nicht mehr?


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Und dies ist der Downhill Modus ...im Uphill Modus siehts nochmals anders aus.
ja der Remote Knopf ist futsch! An alle ....nur ganz vorsichtig die Schraube lösen. Metall in Plastik geht nie......


----------



## ABBiker (2. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Alternative für den KS Remote Hebel? meiner ist definitiv futsch.


Den KS Hebel gibt es auch in Alu, soweit ich weiß ist nur die OEM-Variante aus Kunststoff. Wenn Du definitiv bei 1x11 bleiben möchtest gibt es auch einen Hebel der satt dem Umwerferhebel montiert werden kann. Schau mal hier.


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

Hi Spiedi,

Die Bremsleitungen sind Einheitslängen. Diese sind von SRAM für uns nur in bestimmten definierten Längen in bestimmten Abständen zu beziehen.
Alle 4 Rahmengrößen haben bei uns die gleiche Bremsleitungslänge.

Die Schaltzüge werden allerdings bei uns abgelängt und da bekommt jede Größe ihre spezifische Länge. Nach welchen Kriterien die Leitungslängen bestimmt wurden, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Lenkerbreite, Bremsgriffposition, Spacer (bei Nicht-Doppelbrücken), Lenkerdrehung,... sind da sicher mit berücksichtigt worden.



damage0099 schrieb:


> Kannst doch selber kürzen, ok, entlüften, aber das ist doch kein Häckmäck.


Um die Bremsleitung zu kürzen ist in der Regel keine Entlüftung notwendig.
Das Ganze ist für geübte in weniger als 5 Minuten pro Bremse erledigt. Man braucht lediglich neue Fittings für SRAM Bremsen.

Das mit dem KS Hebel interessiert mich allerdings sehr.
Der Sitz der Mutter im Kunststoffteil ist eigentlich sehr passgenau und formschlüssig und somit kann ich mir ein "Durchdrehen" wirklich schwer vorstellen, wenn da nicht etwas defekt ist. Zumal der KS Hebel auch noch sehr wenig Drehmoment benötigt.
Kannst du ein Bild von der Mutter und dem Sitz im Kunststoffteil des Remote Hebels machen?
Denn der muss ja wirklich richtig ausgelutscht sein, wenn sich die Mutter da mit dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (2. März 2015)

@Votec Tox :
Deshalb gibts ja das Zefal RM29 und das Topeak XC1. Ersteres funktioniert prima und trägt kaum auf, zweiteres ist optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig aber (wenn die Lücke zwischen beiden Teilen geschlossen wird) sehr effektiv.
Das  sieht auch gut aus, hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365333



Ok, jetzt sieht man mehr.
Wenn kompl. re / li eingeschlagen ist, siehst ja, was noch drin ist.
An den Bremsen ist scheinbar noch Potential zum kürzen.
Wie gesagt, das kannst selber.
In deinem Bikeshop vllt. noch neue Oliven holen.
Hast ein Entlüftungskit?

Zum kürzen der Leitung: 1x hab ich's ohne entlüften tatsächlich geschafft. 3x aber nicht.
Hätte ich kein Kit gehabt, wäre ich da gestanden....
Ist immer gut, eins zu besitzen


----------



## Votec Tox (2. März 2015)

@slowbeat: 
Danke für den Hinweis. Vorn ist es kein Thema, da habe ich dieses kleine leichte Carbonteil, das reicht mir für vorn. Aber hinten wäre die Idee vom RM29 eigentlich gut, nur am Eingelenker Ironwood nicht zu besfestigen (HR knallt sogar mal gegen das Sitzrohr), am Alva müßte es aber gehen, nur da es für 29er ist, könnte es am 26er noch gewöhnungsbedürftiger aussehen


----------



## slowbeat (2. März 2015)

Ich hab das RM29 am Reed. 
Man erkennt nicht, dass es für 29er ist. Passt wirklich gut.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Danke est mal an alle. Den KS Hebel werde ich mir wirklich in Alu besorgen. Ich hatte die Schraube mit Gefühl gelösst bzw. ich konnte sie gar nicht meht lösen hat sofort durchgedreht. Hatte dann versucht mit ner Zange das Plastik zusammen zu drücken und dabei ist die Plastikschale ganz zerbrochen. Bild erübricht sich da. Ist kein Vorwurf aber Metall in Plastik ist immer ein Problem. Bei meiem Alva sind die Leitungslängen Perfekt und da bin ich auch sehr stolz darauf. Ist halt für mich viel Aufwand alles so zu machen wie es dann für mich passt.


----------



## Urbayer (2. März 2015)

@sPiediNet,

welches Teil soll beim Remotehebel aus Plastik sein? Kann es sein, dass die OEM und Aftermarket LEV's mit unterschiedlichen Remotehebel ausgeliefert werden?
Ich hab noch einen Ersatz-Remotehebel von meiner LEV und da ist nur der Hebel (da wo der Zug eingehängt wird) aus Carbon und der Klemmmechanismus aus Alu.
Auch beim verbauten Remotehebel.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Die Schraube/Mutter und Achse sind Metall der Rest Plastik...


----------



## senfbrot (2. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Sitz der Mutter im Kunststoffteil ist eigentlich sehr passgenau und formschlüssig und somit kann ich mir ein "Durchdrehen" wirklich schwer vorstellen, wenn da nicht etwas defekt ist. Zumal der KS Hebel auch noch sehr wenig Drehmoment benötigt.



..grade wo ich das lese - vor ner knappen Stunde habe ich beim Remotehebel von rechts nach links montieren beim zuschrauben die Mutter im Plastik zum durchdrehen gebracht..  ja okay, hatte sicherlich nicht gerade zimperlich zugedreht, aber es ging schon recht schnell 

Muss @sPiediNet da Recht geben - Metall in Plastik - ganz schlechte Idee 

nach links gebaut habe ich weil 1. die Leitung recht lang und nun etwas weniger nach vorne abstehend und 2. nun beide "Verstellknöpfe" (BioniconSystem und Sattelstütze) links und Schaltung rechts - Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## triple-ooo (2. März 2015)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ..grade wo ich das lese - vor ner knappen Stunde habe ich beim Remotehebel von rechts nach links montieren beim zuschrauben die Mutter im Plastik zum durchdrehen gebracht..  ja okay, hatte sicherlich nicht gerade zimperlich zugedreht, aber es ging schon recht schnell
> 
> Muss @sPiediNet da Recht geben - Metall in Plastik - ganz schlechte Idee



... und wohl auch nicht besonders sturzresistent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. März 2015)

@sPiediNet
der South Paw Hebel für die KS Lev ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen. Gibts z.B. bei Bike Discount


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Danke est mal an alle. Den KS Hebel werde ich mir wirklich in Alu besorgen. Ich hatte die Schraube mit Gefühl gelösst bzw. ich konnte sie gar nicht meht lösen hat sofort durchgedreht. Hatte dann versucht mit ner Zange das Plastik zusammen zu drücken und dabei ist die Plastikschale ganz zerbrochen. Bild erübricht sich da. Ist kein Vorwurf aber Metall in Plastik ist immer ein Problem. Bei meiem Alva sind die Leitungslängen Perfekt und da bin ich auch sehr stolz darauf. Ist halt für mich viel Aufwand alles so zu machen wie es dann für mich passt.



Wie gesagt, dass klingt sehr komisch für mich, da der Kunststoff sehr schlagzäh ist, und die Mutter eigentlich passgenau in den Formschluss fällt. Durch die Nachgiebigkeit des Kunststoffs ist es für mich wirklich unvorstellbar, dass die Mutter durchdreht, bevor die Schraube sich löst.
Metall in Plastik ist auch in diesem Fall kein Problem, da hier nichts in Plastik geschraubt wird, sondern die Mutter über ihren ganzen Umfang und eigentlich sehr guten Formschluss das Drehmoment überträgt.
Viel Drehmomebt ist hier auch nicht nötig zum Anziehen.
Die Schraube muss man nur ca. 2-3 Umdrehungen lösen, damit der Klemmechanismus nicht mehr klemmt, das habe ich gerade an einigen Bikes, die schon in der QC stehen kontrolliert. Da die Schelle nicht zweiteilig, oder klappbar ist, muss die Schraube auch nicht ganz raus sondern nur nicht mehr klemmen.

Mach doch wirklich mal bitte eine Detailaufnahme vom Mutternsitz. Vielleicht liegt ja ein Materialfehler vor. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Du bist doch auch beim Schrauberkurs, oder?


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

O.k. das Teil ist nicht optimal ...ohne Wiederrede. Bin schon die längste Zeit am rum googeln um mir das Teil in original Qualität zu bestellen ...leider ohne Erfolg, ausser man bestellt die gesamte Stütze neu denn dort ist das bessere Teil in Alu erhalten.
Liebe Bionicon, bitte stellt das Alu Teil als Option zum bestellen bereit. Ihr habt da sicher einen besseren Draht zur KS. Ich konnte es auf alle Fälle nicht bestellen.
Besten Dank


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

sorry aber ich musste die Plastik Schale mit der Zange festhalten um die Schraube zu lösen.
Dabei ist sofort die Schale abgebrochen.


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...4RVw7aqwHq0JfDR4riFOn-MG4dnj_JMaqQaAk8H8P8HAQ

Einmal nach kindshock remote gegoogelt und das hier gefunden
Ich fahre persönlich den KS southpaw Hebel bei der 1x11 Schaltung. 

Ich möchte nochmal anmerken:
Das Teil ist aus Plastik und muss nichts halten, nur eben nicht verdrehen. 
Vielleicht zieht ihr zu stark an?
Ich möchte hier nichts schönreden, oder mich rechtfertigen.
Aber es gibt auch Leute, die reißen das Alugewinde aus der Klemmschelle unseres Knopfes ab, oder schaffen es, eine Klemmschelle für die Schalt-/Bremshebel zu sprengen.
Wenn sich so etwas beim Sturz verdrehen kann, ist das nicht unbedingt verkehrt.
Wir haben jetzt schon fast 90 Stück (wenn ich auf dem Laufenden bin) montiert und bei keiner gab es bisher Probleme.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @sPiediNet
> der South Paw Hebel für die KS Lev ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen. Gibts z.B. bei Bike Discount


Danke Asphaltsurfeer.... ich werde mir den South Paw Hebel bestellen ist ja für links Montage perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, habe ich nicht gewürgt und die Mutter hat sofort durch gedreht. Vielleicht ändern die meisten die Griffweite zu den Bremsen bzw. Remote Hebel etc. nicht. und lassen es so wie geliefert. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, ist halt ein Pulk Part und Ihr habt es ja nicht bewusst so bestellt Alles klar ...kann ich ja ändern und ja ich komme an den Workshop


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

https://www.google.de/search?q=kindshock lev manual&oq=kindshock lev manual&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.7308j0j4&client=ms-android-hms-tef-de&sourceid=chrome-mobile&espv=1&ie=UTF-8

Das Manual für die LEV legen wir jedem Bike bei. Hier gibt's es nochmal zum runterladen.
Da stehen als Drehomentangabe 1Nm bei der Kunstoffschelle. Das ist wahrlich nicht viel, bitte bedenken. Normalerweise dreht man so etwas im Handumdrehen und mit nem L-Inbus schnell mit 3 oder 4 Nm fest.
Da bei der LEV auch sehr nah am Lenker und viel Kraft quasi "in" den Hebel gedrückt wird, hat er nicht unbedingt das Verlangen, sich leicht verdrehen zu wollen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...4RVw7aqwHq0JfDR4riFOn-MG4dnj_JMaqQaAk8H8P8HAQ
> 
> Einmal nach kindshock remote gegoogelt und das hier gefunden
> Ich fahre persönlich den KS southpaw Hebel bei der 1x11 Schaltung.
> ...


 
Ich hatte auch eine gebrochene Klemmschelle, die ich nur durch Zufall entdeckt habe. Ich vermute, dass das Material einfach nicht immer den Belastungen standhält, bzw.zu schwach oder für deutlich weniger "Betriebsstunden" ausgelegt ist.


----------



## sPiediNet (2. März 2015)

Schlussendlich sollten alle happy mit dem Produkt sein und auch wenn ein paar Euros Aufpreis ...was solls.
Es gibt nichts Ärgerliches, als dass beim beim Cockpit einstellen an einem Samstag Vormittag bei Sonnenschein die Remote Schelle bricht und der Tag ist zur Sau. Also bitte liebe Bionicon ..gleich ein Upgrade anbieten. Ob es der South Paw Hebel ist oder die Original Alu Variante, Hauptsache es hält.


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine gebrochene Klemmschelle, die ich nur durch Zufall entdeckt habe. Ich vermute, dass das Material einfach nicht immer den Belastungen standhält, bzw.zu schwach oder für deutlich weniger "Betriebsstunden" ausgelegt ist.



Auch bei einem EVO? 
Wenn dem so wäre, dann muss ich da wirklich intensiver nachforschen und auch mal bei uns in der Produktion nachzuhaken und auf die Finger zu schauen.


----------



## luCYnger (2. März 2015)

Also da muss ich jetzt aber auch mal was zu sagen,
ich finde, so ne billige Plastikklemme gehört einfach nicht an solch einen Edelbock !
geht garnicht, wenn ich mir so das Foto ansehe !

Sind ja bestimmt nicht alles Grobmotoriker, aber mit 1 Nm festziehen !! Das macht ja meine Oma sogar kaputt

Bitte liebe BIONICONs schraubt mir ne anständige Klemme ran, ich zahl auch watt mehr


----------



## Urbayer (2. März 2015)

Genau den Remotehebel aus Sackmanns Link (Post #291) habe ich als Ersatzteil bei mir herumliegen.
Der war auch original bei meiner LEV dabei.

Also, wer einen so schönen Hebel am EVO möchte


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

Wir können leider keine anderen Klemmen montieren, weil wir keine da haben und sie auch nicht auf die schnelle bekommen können.
Ich kann nur feststellen, dass wir bisher keine Probleme hatten.
Was soll ich noch sagen?


----------



## luCYnger (2. März 2015)

nix  

bestellt einfach die Schellen und baut die dann an die nächsten Serien ran,
genauso wie die schöne matte schwatte Farbe...  

wir ungeduldigen Vorbesteller haben halt die Mütze auf und rüsten die Schellen selber nach


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @sPiediNet
> der South Paw Hebel für die KS Lev ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen. Gibts z.B. bei Bike Discount


Schick!
Lässt sich der Hebel auch oberhalb des Lenkers montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2015)

Jupp, die Schelle ist nicht fest mit dem Schalter verbunden, dadurch sehr flexibel verbaubar.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Oh Spiedi, noch net mal gefahren und schon kaputt gemacht!
SO darf das nicht weitergehen!


----------



## sPiediNet (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Oh Spiedi, noch net mal gefahren und schon kaputt gemacht!
> SO darf das nicht weitergehen!


Fasse es ja nicht an ...1Nm schaffst Du nicht mal in Vollnarkose


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Fasse es ja nicht an ...1Nm schaffst Du nicht mal in Vollnarkose



So gut!


----------



## sPiediNet (3. März 2015)

Ich wollte hier kein Fass aufmachen und ich bin überzeugt, dass viele kein Problem damit haben werden. Aber ich kenne diese Plastikschellen von früher nur zu gut. Meine Tochter könnte dies bestätigen ...da sind Tränen geflossen als die Hupe am PUKY Tretroller ab war, Fahrradklingel die an der Plastikschelle abgerissen ist etc. Es ist mir auch bewusst, dass Bionicon bei dieser Vorbesteller Aktion nichts mehr ändern kann. Ich kenne jetzt ja das "gute" Teil South Paw Hebel heist es und werde es mir auch bestellen. Zu den Bremsleitungs Längen ....na ja, eine Länge für alle Rahmengrössen ..muss ich so halt akzeptieren. "  "


----------



## Resibiker (3. März 2015)

Zur information den Southpaw hebel gibts auch hier und den KS alu/carbon hier.
Soll ich mir den jetzt im voraus bestellen Denn selbst als erfahrener FSE passiert mir sowas auch


----------



## 4mate (3. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @slowbeat:
> Danke für den Hinweis. Vorn ist es kein Thema, da habe ich dieses kleine leichte Carbonteil, das reicht mir für vorn. Aber hinten wäre die Idee vom RM29 eigentlich gut, nur am Eingelenker Ironwood nicht zu besfestigen (HR knallt sogar mal gegen das Sitzrohr), am Alva müßte es aber gehen, nur da es für 29er ist, könnte es am 26er noch gewöhnungsbedürftiger aussehen


Einfach mal versuchen einen Schmutzfänger direkt an den Sitzstreben
des Sattels zu befestigen. Entweder "irgendwie" direkt oder an einem
Stück zurecht gesägter Sattelstütze, dieses mit Kabelbindern an den
Sitzstreben anbratzen. Das kann gut eingestellt werden:

http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=...,5&PHPSESSID=a84ad659134e9f8a2fa6fe0e2f0aacd4


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Fasse es ja nicht an ...1Nm schaffst Du nicht mal in Vollnarkose



  
Alles nur Vorurteile...... 

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt.....ich mag mein Bio-Knöpfchen links, Satteltstütze rechts.
Dann radle ich demnächst am Kindergarten vorbei und laß es dort fachmännisch machen....bevor ich's auch noch kaputt mache!



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> So gut!



Jaja, macht euch nur über mich lustig....



sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier kein Fass aufmachen



Schon klar 
Hab noch ein paar Hebel zuhause rumfahren, falls ich auch so ungeschickt bin


----------



## senfbrot (3. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...4RVw7aqwHq0JfDR4riFOn-MG4dnj_JMaqQaAk8H8P8HAQ
> 
> Einmal nach kindshock remote gegoogelt und das hier gefunden
> Ich fahre persönlich den KS southpaw Hebel bei der 1x11 Schaltung.



Danke für den Link Stefan. Werde mir wohl entweder den Alu-Ersatz oder den Southpaw besorgen. (Vorbeugend muss ich dazu sagen, da bei mir lediglich durchgedreht und mit manueller Fixierung der Mutter noch festziehbar)

Wie ist das denn mit dem Hebelwechsel? Für mich als "Hobbyschrauber" ohne Probleme machbar? (Wann war nochmal der Workshop bei Euch? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

guckst du manual  :

Kriegt (fast) jeder hin 

http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/German-Outlined-Web1.pdf


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2015)

gerade weil die LEV so gut zu handhaben ist, finde ich, ist sie die beste Wahl. Den Zug aus der Lev zu bekommen ist easy, den Zug wieder rein zu bekommen ist auch kein Problem gewesen, solange der Zug nicht zu sehr ausgefranst ist.


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2015)

Also ich hab heute nochmal bei uns in der Produktion wegen der Remote-Lenkerschellen kontrolliert.
Wir ziehen (bei allen ca 15 getesteten) mit deutlich unter 1Nm (0,6-0,8) fest, und die Schellen halten ohne Probleme ohne zu verdehen.
Mit einem L Schlüssel bekommt man sehr schnell ein hohes Drehmoment.
Mit einem Handschraubendreher + Bitaufsatz fühlt sich das ganze schon anders an.
Da wird man selbst nicht unbedingt über die 1Nm drehen wollen.

Probiert´s mal aus.

Natürlich sind 1Nm nicht viel und es ist einfach, darüber zu hinaus festzuziehen.
Aber die 1Nm reichen locker aus, und dann geht auch nix kaputt.

Der Southpaw macht trotzdem in jedem Falle Sinn für 1x11. Einfach nur geil das Ding!


----------



## hulster (3. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn sich so etwas beim Sturz verdrehen kann, ist das nicht unbedingt verkehrt.



So halte ich es auch. Eher noch bei den Bremsgriffen, wo der Hebel wenn es sich nicht verdreht schon mal eher abbrechen kann.
Bei der KS ist die Chance da relativ gering, aber in diesem schützt es dann vor zu starkem Anziehen.


----------



## steffpro (3. März 2015)

Stimmt,  so hab ich es auch umgebaut.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Wie hast du dein Bio-Knöpfchen nach 'links' gebracht?
War es anfangs rechts oder links montiert, also im Auslieferungszustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie hast du dein Bio-Knöpfchen nach 'links' gebracht?
> War es anfangs rechts oder links montiert, also im Auslieferungszustand?



Siehste schon an seiner Gabel. Ist ne 27,5 und der Luftanschluss links, Dann montieren die auch den Knopf links. Bei der DC ist der Luftanschluss rechts und auch der Knopf rechts. Da hilft dann nur Leitung bestellen und nach links verlegen.


----------



## steffpro (3. März 2015)

Ich habe einen anderen Lenker und andere Bremsen drangeschraubt. Kann dir gerade gar nicht mehr sagen ob es rechts dran war. Aber das Teil lässt sich doch ganz leicht umbauen.

Edit: Leitungslänge muss natürlich passen.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Edit: Leitungslänge muss natürlich passen.


Das ist der springende Punkt.
Bin es seit jeher gewohnt, links das Knöpfchen, rechts die Sattelstütze.
Finde ich auch gut so.
Mit links voll in die Eisen und mit rechts gleichzeitig Sattel runter, damit man das Ding grad noch rettet 
Sonst muß ich wohl die Standrohre vertauschen....


----------



## hulster (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Zum kürzen der Leitung: 1x hab ich's ohne entlüften tatsächlich geschafft. 3x aber nicht.
> Hätte ich kein Kit gehabt, wäre ich da gestanden....
> Ist immer gut, eins zu besitzen



Beim Bremsleitung kürzen gibt es einen kleinen Trick. Vor dem Kürzen die Kolben durch betätigen etwas rausdrücken. Dadurch kann man dann nach dem Wiederanschliessen durch zurückdrücken der Kolben ein eventuelles Luftbläschen in den Ausgleichsbehälter zurückdrücken.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Bei der Guide kenne ich mich noch nicht aus, aber die Code's mögen absolut keine Bläschen, egal wo.


----------



## senfbrot (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> guckst du manual  :
> 
> Kriegt (fast) jeder hin
> 
> http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/German-Outlined-Web1.pdf



Senk ju!  ...sollte zu machen sein


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Hat jemand vllt. ein Bild mit Rahmengröße M und korrekt eingestellter Sattelhöhe, wo zu sehen ist, wie weit die Sattelstütze noch manuell versenkt werden könnte?


----------



## hulster (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. ein Bild mit Rahmengröße M und korrekt eingestellter Sattelhöhe, wo zu sehen ist, wie weit die Sattelstütze noch manuell versenkt werden könnte?



Das hängt doch von deiner Schritthöhe ab? 

Bei mir sind es mit Schritthöhe 83-84cm noch ca 3-4 cm.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Das hängt doch von deiner Schritthöhe ab?
> 
> Bei mir sind es mit Schritthöhe 83-84cm noch ca 3-4 cm.



Das ist mir schon klar 
Wollte nur wissen, in 'welchem Bereich' 'wir' so liegen und was nach unten noch Spiel ist....
Somit hättest du theoretisch doch 18cm absenkbare Länge. Ist ne Ansage.
Daß die Black Mamba's nicht mehr hergestellt werden, ist echt ein Jammer!!
Damit kann man fast alles rausholen! Bzw. könnte man....

Oder, wohl kaum lieferbar, die Moveloc in 170.

(Meine Gruschtelkiste beherbergt aber noch eine  )


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar
> Wollte nur wissen, in 'welchem Bereich' 'wir' so liegen und was nach unten noch Spiel ist....
> Somit hättest du theoretisch doch 18cm absenkbare Länge. Ist ne Ansage.
> Daß die Black Mamba's nicht mehr hergestellt werden, ist echt ein Jammer!!
> ...



Hab die Moveloc 140 am anderen Rad und wollte die erst am EVO einsetzen. Hab ich mir dann aber wegen Zugführung überlegt. Die KS Lev ist auch ne Top Stütze  (hatte ich vor der Moveloc) und hat halt den Charme stufenlos verstellbar zu sein. Die Moveloc hab ich ganz runter oder auf 4cm, lieber wären mir aber 2cm. 
Die Moveloc hat den Hauptvorteil, dass sie praktisch auch noch funktioniert, wenn alles an ihr defekt ist. Nur einen Ersatzbolzen sollte man dabei haben. Das ist das einzige Teil, wenn es defekt geht, die Stütze ausser Funktion setzt. Ist aber klein und leicht. 
Selbst wenn Feder und Hebel defekt sind, kannste nocht Papier oder irgendwas hinter die Abdeckkappe des Bolzen setzen, damit sie in einer Position arretiert.


----------



## hulster (3. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Oder, wohl kaum lieferbar, die Moveloc in 170.
> 
> (Meine Gruschtelkiste beherbergt aber noch eine  )



Ganz überlesen - Und sowas hat man in der Gruschtelkiste liegen? Eine Schande. 

Wolltest also wissen, ob die passen könnte? Dann schau mal nach deiner Schritthöhe.


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2015)

Damage, Du scheißt dir echt in die Hose, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Damage, Du scheißt dir echt in die Hose, oder?


Das mach ich öfter 
Mit dem Evo aber hoffentlich nicht mehr 
Deshalb brauche ich maximale Absenktiefe


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2015)

Was macht man denn nicht alles für zufriedene und werte Kunden:
Hab grad nen Kumpel, der nebenbei auch noch die LEV und alle KS Stützen konstruiert  hat (und auch in dem vor kurzem irgendwo hier verlinkten KS Hausbesuch von Pinkbike zu sehen war), in Taiwan aus dem Bett geklingelt...





Vergiss nicht, die Höhe 2-3mm des Bundes der Sattelklemme dazuzuaddieren.
Das Sitzrohr bei Rahmen in M ist real knapp 454mm lang.
Und vergiss deinen Sattel nicht, denn Sättel bauen auch gerne mal 2-3cm unterschiedlich hoch...
Und nicht zu vergessen, dass sich das Sitzpolster auch noch setzt, wenn du lange fährst.
Das Polster in der Radlerhose und die 3 paar langen Unterhosen im Winter nicht vergessen. die tragen auch noch nen Millimeter auf.
Cleats, Klickies und Schuhsolenhöhe bitte nicht vernachlässigen!

Und ich erwähne es gerne nochmal:
Jede LEV in jeder Länge geht bei jeder unserer EVO-Rahmengrößen bis zu dem Maß D ins Sitzrohr.

Hab ich was vergessen? 

So, ich hoffe, das hilft jetzt...


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Vielen Dank 

Nun nehme ich noch den Schnitt sämtlicher Unterhosen-Dicken usw. ......

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, kann ich meine Stütze noch gut 4cm absenken.
Sattelgestell-Maß 'C' deiner Zeichnung ist bei mir von Mitte Tretlager bis hoch ans Gestell 710mm.
Ok, momentan mit Winterstiefel kann ich noch paar mm abziehen.

Aber 4cm sind es sicher.

Ich werde sehen, ob ich diese 4cm wirklich brauche und öfters die Stütze manuell ganz runter lasse.
(Ein Kumpel von mir macht das jedenfalls an technisch sehr heiklen Stellen....)


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2015)

Und ich hätte eigentlich gerne, eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner in Serie gehabt...
Mann, Damage, da hast du echt Glück, dass man da nicht auf mich gehört hat, sonst müsstest du auch noch den Inbus rausholen, um die letzten 4cm rauszuholen.

Ich finde übrigens, dass es auch einen *zu* tiefen Sattel gibt.

Eigentlich nur, wenn ich mal für ein paar Tage im Park unterwegs bin mache ich mir die Stütze maximal tief, damit´s an der Innenseite der Oberschenkel nicht ständig reibt, denn das schmerzt dann nach einem Tag und 8000Hm mit durchgenässten, schlammigen und reibenden Hosen dann doch etwas unangenehm.
Wer sich mal einen richtigen Wolf gelaufen hat, der weiß, wovon ich spreche...

Naja, aber so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker...


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2015)

Das war übrigens kein Scherz mit dem "Aus-dem-Bett-klingeln..."...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ... sonst müsstest du auch noch den Inbus rausholen, um die letzten 4cm rauszuholen...



Schade, dass hätte mir mit meinem schweren Schnellspanner dann reichlich Vorsprung beschert.

@damage0099 Willkommen im Club 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Jupp, die Schelle ist nicht fest mit dem Schalter verbunden, dadurch sehr flexibel verbaubar.


Die Fotos im Netz sind etwas irreführend, liegen Lenker und Hebelkörper auf einer Linie oder sind die gegeneinander verdreht wenn man von oben guckt?


----------



## mzonq (3. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das war übrigens kein Scherz mit dem "Aus-dem-Bett-klingeln..."...



..das glaub ich nicht...meiner Erfahrung nach schlafen die Asiaten nie. ..jedenfalls die bei uns im Unternehmen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die Fotos im Netz sind etwas irreführend, liegen Lenker und Hebelkörper auf einer Linie oder sind die gegeneinander verdreht wenn man von oben guckt?


Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe. Der Hebel selbst liegt parallel zum Lenker. Der "Hebelkörper" etwas verdreht dazu und schafft dadurch etwas Versatz hin zum Daumen parallel zum Lenker


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe. Der Hebel selbst liegt parallel zum Lenker. Der "Hebelkörper" etwas verdreht dazu und schafft dadurch etwas Versatz hin zum Daumen parallel zum Lenker


Du hast mich richtig verstanden 
Wenn man die Schelle nun nach oben dreht wird der Hebel wohl etwas nach vorne zeigen. Schade, besonders ergonomisch ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2015)

Du kannst die Schelle anders herum gedreht auf den Lenker schrauben, außerdem ist der Hebelkörper nicht fest an der Schelle angebracht, sondern wird mit der selben Schraube wie der Lenker geklemmt.


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Du kannst die Schelle anders herum gedreht auf den Lenker schrauben, außerdem ist der Hebelkörper nicht fest an der Schelle angebracht, sondern wird mit der selben Schraube wie der Lenker geklemmt.


Typisches Symetrieproblem, um 180° gedreht sieht es leider wieder genauso aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Typisches Symetrieproblem, um 180° gedreht sieht es leider wieder genauso aus.


Jau, räumliche Denke 6, setzen


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Schade, dass hätte mir mit meinem schweren Schnellspanner dann reichlich Vorsprung beschert.
> 
> @damage0099 Willkommen im Club
> 
> ...



Ja....das es soweit kommen muß 
Wie weit kannst du noch zusätzlich absenken?
@Sackmann: Die Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner wäre nicht lange montiert geblieben, es sei denn, ihr hättet sie angeschweißt


----------



## markus_1973 (4. März 2015)

Nach Speclist sollte das Evo eine X01-Kurbel bekommen. Auf den Bildern sieht es aber aus, als ob eine X1-Kurbel (Alu) verbaut wird?


----------



## markus_1973 (4. März 2015)

Hab gerade gesehen, das die Speclist aktualisiert wurde in SRAM X01 (Alu OEM). Frage hart sich also geklärt....


----------



## slowbeat (4. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> _...Ging um matte Lackschutzfolie (3M 7710-LD)..._
> Ich werd beim Foliencenter bestellen, der Preis ist ok.


Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag geliefert. Kann mich nicht beklagen.
EVO kommt dann wohl nächste Woche, passt!


----------



## agxduro (4. März 2015)

Hier das Taco, was echt optimal in Verbindung mit der Bionicon Kettenführung ist. Super einfach zu montieren und sieht auch sehr stabil aus. Super Tip von Sackmann!!!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. März 2015)

http://www.mbr.co.uk/bikes/160mm-full-sus/bionicon-edison-evo-2015-first-look-video-325580


----------



## senfbrot (4. März 2015)

..täusche ich mich, oder deckt der 77designz Taco im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Tacos /Bashgurds einen kleineren Radius des Kettenblatts ab?


----------



## agxduro (4. März 2015)

senfbrot schrieb:


> ..täusche ich mich, oder deckt der 77designz Taco im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Tacos /Bashgurds einen kleineren Radius des Kettenblatts ab?




Der Taco schützt hauptsächlich von unten und er geht wenig nach oben. Aber ich denke das wird reichen. Ist halt sehr minimalistisch.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. März 2015)

macht das Ding an zwei Schrauben trotzdem einen soliden Eindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agxduro (4. März 2015)

Ist 5,2mm dick! Weis nicht wie stabil andere sind. 
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage ob ein kompletter Ring der oben nochmal fest geschraubt ist, recht viel mehr aushält.
Ich werde es sehen, falls ich aufsetzen werde.


----------



## hulster (4. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag geliefert. Kann mich nicht beklagen.
> EVO kommt dann wohl nächste Woche, passt!



Habs mir auch bestellt. Ist auf dem EVO Rahmen extrem unauffällig. Hab erstmal nur Downtube versorgt, da ich gerade eh an den Kabeln rumspiele.


----------



## hulster (4. März 2015)

Bei mir ist jetzt noch nen "Schraubwürger" unterwegs....


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

Hat denn von den stolzen Besitzern schon jemand erfolgreich seine Bremsleitungen gekürzt?
Sind da standard-Oliven verbaut?
Bzw. liefert Bionicon Olive und Stützhülse mit?
(Sind glaub bei OVP dabei).

Ich hab's gern passend und kürze eigentlich immer alles, soweit es geht....


----------



## Sackmann (5. März 2015)

Bei OEM sind keine extra Oliven dabei.


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

Ah, ok, danke für die Info.
Habe immer welche zuhause, daher die Frage: Sind es 'Standard-Oliven'?


----------



## hulster (5. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ah, ok, danke für die Info.
> Habe immer welche zuhause, daher die Frage: Sind es 'Standard-Oliven'?



Es gibt keine "Standard"-Oliven. Ob die dann nicht passen, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Auf jeden Fall sehen Pin und Olive für Shimano und Sram unterschiedlich aus. Den Pin für Sram kannste mit T10 eindrehen, den für Shimano pressen. Die Olive für Sram hat nen Kragen, die für Shimano nicht. Ich hab mir sicherheitshalber nen paar Sram spezifische bestellt.
Bei mir werden die Bremsleitungen am Samstag gekürzt. Mit allem anderen bin ich so langsam durch. Am Samstag geht es dann auch mal raus.


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

Das ist mir schon klar 

Gehe natürlich von Standard-Sram-Oliven aus , also Oliven, die bisher für sämtliche Avid-Modelle paßten 

Ich werde sie eh aufmachen. Dann seh ichs ja....


----------



## hulster (5. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gehe natürlich von Standard-Sram-Oliven aus ,



Da hat sich meines Wissens nach nix geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (5. März 2015)

Servus, bei mir war es gestern so weit! Ein Paket stand im Treppenhaus  

Muß schon sagen, das macht richtig was her. Die Verarbeitung des Rahmen...macht richtig Spass den anzuschauen. Und die Laufräder gefallen mir auch richtig gut. 

Mal ne *Frage* in die Runde (der 160er, Metric, Spec0, EVO-Besitzer): Ist bei euch auch eine Magic Mary und ein Rock Razor verbaut? Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass v+h Hans Dampf (bei dem Modell) draufkommen. Nicht das ich was gegen die Reifen hätte. Denke halt nur das die MM ordentlich (auf Touren) bremst und der Rock Razor bei Frühlingsmatsch hier im Wald früh "zu macht". Habe ich da was verpasst? 

Jetzt geht es nur noch in die Feinabstimmung (Bremsen und abkleben) und ich hoffe, dass ich am SA oder SO mal hier in den Wald kann um das Teil ordentlich einzusauen.


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da hat sich meines Wissens nach nix geändert.


Versuch macht kluch 
Falls jemand mehr weiß, darf er es gerne weitersagen 
Denke auch, daß es paßt.


----------



## The Bug (5. März 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Servus, bei mir war es gestern so weit! Ein Paket stand im Treppenhaus
> 
> Muß schon sagen, das macht richtig was her. Die Verarbeitung des Rahmen...macht richtig Spass den anzuschauen. Und die Laufräder gefallen mir auch richtig gut.
> 
> ...



Also ich war letzte Woche hier bei uns im bergischen Land auf einer sehr schlammigen Tour und hatte zuerst auch bedenken wegendem Rock Razor hinten aber überraschender Weise hat er überall grip geboten zur Magic Mary vorne bleibt nur zu sagen doppelt so viel grip wie mein Noby Nick in 2.25! Es hat sich trotz matschiger Strecke super sicher angefühlt.
Fahr das Ding mal dann siechste was ich meine!


----------



## Felger (5. März 2015)

Hans Dampf ist anscheinend aktuell nicht lieferbar. Ich wurde extra darauf hingewiesen, da ich hinten statt Rock Razor einen Hans Dampf wollte


----------



## mzonq (5. März 2015)

Ah. OK, dann liegts wohl an der Lieferbarkeit.

@The Bug  :	   Du meinst wohl, dass das Motto für das Wochenende sein soll: Fahren und probieren anstatt quatschen und labern!    Find ich gut! Genauso sehe ich das auch!  
Hatte mich nur gewundert wegen der Reifen.
Ick freu mir so!!!!    Der Frühling kann kommen.

Jetzt muss nur noch Trickstuff liefern und die Kinder müssen mal ordentlich durchschlafen. Mit krähenden Kleinkindern auf dem Arm schraubt es sich so schlecht.


----------



## The Bug (5. März 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ah. OK, dann liegts wohl an der Lieferbarkeit.
> 
> @The Bug  :	   Du meinst wohl, dass das Motto für das Wochenende sein soll: Fahren und probieren anstatt quatschen und labern!    Find ich gut! Genauso sehe ich das auch!
> Hatte mich nur gewundert wegen der Reifen.
> ...



Oh ja das mit den Kids kenne ich ich habe das bike in der Arbeit zusammengebaut und dann Zuhause bei Nacht die Reifen und Felgen in tubless umgewandelt...
Ich werde am Sonntag erst wieder aufs Rad steigen können aber da soll das Wetter ja auch am besten sein! Der große 3,5 Jahre möchte immer mit schrauben oder am Hinterrad drehen... Der kleine ist erst 4 Monate alt und da ist es wenigstens so dass er nichts am Rad oder an sich kaputt machen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. März 2015)

Auch wenn ihr hier alle schon das beste Bike ever habt, darf man sich ja weiterbilden...
Hier deswegen mal was ganz neues:
http://www.cycleholix.de
Diese Seite kannte ich bis vor wenigen Wochen noch nicht und ich denke, viele von euch auch nicht.
Ich finde die Aufmachung und das Konzept sehr gelungen, deswegen wird dorthin auch bald ein Testbike gehen.
Schaut mal rein. Kommentieren dürft ihr natürlich auch gerne...

Gruß
Euer Sacki


----------



## paradox (5. März 2015)

Aquatenanga schrieb:


> Heute durfte es raus
> ne kurze Runde auf den Urban Trails in Esslingen:
> Anhang anzeigen 363262 Anhang anzeigen 363263 Anhang anzeigen 363264
> 
> ...




Haha, wie geil, die Katharinenstaffel in Esslingen, da habe ich auch mal gewohnt und bin die immer runter in die City gefahren... 

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## steffpro (5. März 2015)

Ich habe heute auch meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Evo gemacht. War größtenteils ein nightride. Das bike macht richtig Spaß, und gibt viel Sicherheit.  Allerdings muss ich erst noch etwas mit der Abstimmung von Gabel und Dämpfer rumspielen. Gibt's schon eine Abstimmungsanleitung oder Tabellen für die metric.  Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig wie sich die beiden Luftkammern auswirken. 

Beim bike selbst ist mir aufgefallen,  dass der Hinterbau  es sehr wenig wippt. Trotzdem hat er alles glattgebügelt. Es war schon auffällig wie unauffällig der seine Arbeit gemacht hat. Ich bin bisher sehr begeistert.  

Sehr begeistert bin ich auch vom B-Ring. Ich habe das Gefühl viel runder zu treten.  Hatte eigentlich erwartet,  dass ich erst eine Eingewöhnungsphase brauche, aber das fühlte sich einfach wie ein runder Tritt an. So wie es schon immer hätte sein sollen. 
Es ist auch das erste mal, dass ich 1x11 fahre. Fühlt sich für mich sehr gut an.  Ich fahr mit einem 32ger Blatt. Reicht mir bergauf vollkommen und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit zum Strecke machen ist auch gut. Verblüfft war ich wie leise der Antrieb ist. Da muss ich echt über eine Klingel nachdenken. Der Freilauf der e1700 spline two ist fast geräuschlos. Da hört man nur das abrollgeräusch der Reifen. 
Es ist auch mein erstes 27,5 er bike. Ob 27,5 nun besser ist kann ich bisher nicht sagen, es fühlt sich zumindest nicht schlechter an. 

Mein Bike ist übrigens ein Evo  27,5 180 1x11 mit einer Metric und aktuell mit einem Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Cs. Den hab ich drin bis der Vector kommt. Momentan fühlt der sich aber so gut an, dass er evtl. bleiben darf.

So, genug gesabbelt. Ich hoffe ihr habt mir ein paar Tipps zur Abstimmung der Gabel.


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

Endlich kam der Storch auch, erste Probefahrt: Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil!

Morgen dann mit Fotos, heut wars zu dunkel!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. März 2015)

Na, dann hat das Gestichel ja ein Ende 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. März 2015)

Ach ja, der Storch war da.
Und das in meinem Alter.
Wie erkläre ich das nur meinen Enkeln?

Egal. Es ist beeindruckend *ROT*.
Ich habe alles montiert, was zu montieren war und nichts getauscht. Nicht einmal die Standrohre.
Wie soll ich auch etwas optimieren, was ich noch gar nicht kenne?
Das 28T B-Oval stellt mich vor ein Problem.
Bisher konnte ich vor einem bestimmten Baumstamm im Trail, der da schon seit 10 Jahren quer herum liegt, absteigen, weil ich geprüft hatte, dass das Kettenblatt aufsetzt, wenn ich versuche, drüber zu kommen. Das kleine Blatt wird nicht aufsetzen. Jetzt habe ich keine Ausrede mehr. Diese Bike erzeugt neue Verpflichtungen.
Wir werden sehen.


----------



## sPiediNet (6. März 2015)

@damage0099 he Mann gratuliere zum EVO ...freue mich für Dich.
Wenn ich Deine Verkabelung sehe, kommen mir die Tränen soooo schön. Ich traue mich nicht selber die Bremsleitung zu kürzen.
Ob mir da am nächsten Wochenende die BC Jungs helfen? Hast du auch die Pneumatik Schleuche gekürzt?


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> @damage0099 he Mann gratuliere zum EVO ...freue mich für Dich.
> Wenn ich Deine Verkabelung sehe, kommen mir die Tränen soooo schön. Ich traue mich nicht selber die Bremsleitung zu kürzen.
> Ob mir da am nächsten Wochenende die BC Jungs helfen? Hast du auch die Pneumatik Schleuche gekürzt?



Danke 

Ach komm, das verkabeln ist doch pillepalle.
War in ner guten dreiviertelstunde erledigt.
Am fummeligsten war die Sattelstütze, da hab ich best. 100mm abgezwackt.
Schaltzüge ist nicht der Rede wert, ok, Bremsleitungen noch.
Hast das ein paar mal gemacht, ist es ebenfalls ratzfatz gemacht.

Die Freunde vom Tegernsee brauchst damit wirklich nicht 'belästigen' .
Oder nimms als Versuchskaninchen mit 

Das Bio-Knöpfchen ließ ich noch unangetastet.
Teste über's WE ob ich rechts damit klar komme.
Sonst baue ich entweder das rechte Standrohr nach links, oder ich verlege neue Leitungen (auch das hab ich noch zuhause ;-), Restbestände meiner vorigen Bionicons  ).
Zudem sind die Schläuche in der Länge in Ordnung, vllt. 2cm, was ich kürzen werde.
Und das Knöpfchen muß noch irgendwie unter den Lenker.
Bei nem Überschlag ist es so 'ungeschützt'


----------



## hulster (6. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sonst baue ich entweder das rechte Standrohr nach links, oder ich verlege neue Leitungen (auch das hab ich noch zuhause ;-), Restbestände



Die Rohre einfach tauschen? geht das? Du hast doch untem im Casting zumindest Rebound-Kopf und Luftventil spezifisch. Sind die Aufnahmen dafür identisch und man kann die auch einfach tauschen? Und sonst ist im Casting nix, was man tauschen müsste?


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Ja, davon gehe ich aus.
Kenne nur G1-Innenleben. Da ist es problemlos.
Evt. baue ich auch mein SS um, da ist's einfacher.
Dann sind wieder beide gleich....mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senfbrot (6. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Gibt's schon eine Abstimmungsanleitung oder Tabellen für die metric.  Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig wie sich die beiden Luftkammern auswirken.
> .


 
..würde mich auch interessieren - wobei ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Bionicon grade dabei ist diese Dokumente zu erstellen...

Besonders ein paar Schlaue Kniffe zu Highspped und Lowspeed Einstellung der Metric würde mich interessieren


----------



## Gpunkt (6. März 2015)

So heute war es soweit, die Evo`s durften auf die Trails, was soll ich sagen Mega Geil Micha der zum ersten mal ein Bionicon besitzt kam aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus noch ein paar Daten Gabel oben unten 8,5 bar Druckstufe High und Low in der mitte, Dämpfer 11 bar bei 85 kg, ca. 170 mm Federweg ausgenutzt. Noch ein paar Bildchen, sollen die jetzt in diesen Tread oder besser in die Bionicon Galerie

@damage0099  so richtig Dreckig hab ichs gar nicht bekommen da es relativ auf den Trails Trocken ist





























Liebe Grüße Günter

PS: nicht vergessen Bionicon Klassentreffen eintragen


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Geil !!!

Pack sie doch bitte noch in die Galerie 
Bei uns ist's auch noch gefroren.
An der Südseite teils rutschig, schlammig, sobald Schatten kommt, trägt mich der Schnee sogar.


----------



## Gpunkt (6. März 2015)

Mach ich was ich noch erwähnen will, das 28 Blatt vorne genau richtig


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Ich wär ohne Umwerfer total überfordert!  
Bin mit 2x10 total happy!!


----------



## Gpunkt (6. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich wär ohne Umwerfer total überfordert!
> Bin mit 2x10 total happy!!


War doch klar


----------



## Resibiker (6. März 2015)

Meins Steht bei DHL in Aschheim


----------



## Aquatenanga (6. März 2015)

hab's dreckig gemacht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. März 2015)

Sacki schrieb in diesem Posting:
Vielleicht können diejenigen, die ein 180er oder 160er Alva haben und das EVO schon gefahren sind, hierzu mal was schreiben, wie sie es empfinden.

Jetzt habe ich einmal eine erste kleine Fahrt mit dem neuen Bike gemacht. Nur mal zur Schule und dort die kleinen technischen Spots abgearbeitet. Die ersten 100 m waren irritierend. Das ovale Kettenblatt machte sich deutlich bemerkbar. Nach 200 m war das Hirn aber schon umprogrammiert. Ich hatte nun das Gefühl eines runden Tritts, was immer das ist.
Die Lenkung wirkte auf mich bei langsamen Geschwindigkeien irgendwie hibbelig. Ich musste mich auch erst an den breiteren Lenker gewöhnen. Bei ganz engen Kurven muss ich also das kurveninnere Knie konsequent nach außen nehmen, um nicht in Konflikte zu kommen.
Aber auch diese leichte Lenkbarkeit wurde sehr schnell vom Kopf adaptiert. Und ab da machte es Spaß. Der Lenker war für mich gefühlt aber zu nah am Körper. Da konnte ich jetzt nichts dran ändern. Ist der Reach kleiner als beim Alva? Keine Ahnung.
Die Wendigkeit scheint mir sehr hoch zu sein. Und das Bike wirkt leichter (zu handeln) als das Alva, obwohl der Gewichtsunterschied vielleicht marginal ist.

Die Schaltung 1x11 ist prima. Kein Nachdenkem mehr, wann das Kettenblatt zu wechseln wäre; kein Abwärtsspringen der Kette, wenn es mal rumpelt. Die Kette lief von Beginn an geräuschlos und ließ sich sicher schalten. Mit den 28T komme ich sicher alle Steigungen hoch, die ich konditionell überhaupt schaffe. Und schneller als es damit geht, fahre ich ohnehin nur ungern. Wenn es von selber  läuft, ruhe ich mich eher mental und physisch aus. Jüngere Wettkampforientierte werden das vielleicht ganz anders sehen.
Die Bremse hat es mir angetan. Sie packt kompromisslos zu, hat aber einen Bereich, in dem man sehr gut dosieren kann. Mir hat die Avid Elixir am Alva schon gut gefallen. Die Guide ist für mich nochmals eine deutliche Verbeserung.
Die Sattelstütze macht noch Probleme. Ganz eingefahren fährt sie bei Betätigung des Hebels nicht wieder aus. Da muss noch etwas geändert werden.

Und dann kamen die Treppen, kleine Drops und ein Steinkicker (so ein gepflasterter Busen in groß). Und das war die Offenbarung. Ich hatte am Alva einige Tage zuvor eine neue, etwas weichere Einstellung gewählt und diese 1:1 auf das EVO übertragen. Aber zusammen mit dem Hinterbau ist das ein großer Unterschied. Das EVO bügelt einfach drüber. Man merkt nicht viel von der Treppe. Die Dämpfung war dabei noch in der Einstellung von Bionicon. Treppe hoch ging auch sehr leicht mit Tempo. Und die Drops waren einfach sicher. Die Geometrie erlaubt es, das Bike weiter nach vorn zu pushen, weswegen es dann sehr satt landet. Das gab so ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, dass ich mich gleich an den Kicker machte. Vor dem hatte ich immer Respekt. Mit dem Alva habe ich mich irgendwann getraut, beide Räder abzuheben. Mehr nicht.
Mit dem EVO machte das soviel Spaß ohne jeden Anflug von Unsicherheit, dass ich gleich noch gesteigert und weiter geübt habe, bis es etwas war, was man vielleicht Sprung nennen kann.
Und das wäre meine Kurzfassung: Das Alva wirkt grobschlächtiger als das EVO, ruhiger. Letzteres gibt enorm Vertrauen in das Bike und scheint nach Steinen, Wurzeln und anderen Hindernissen zu lechzen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf den ersten (mich) fordernden Trail.

Und es ist wohl so, wie Sacki in diesem Posting schrieb:
Das EVO ist einfach ein komplett anderes Bike mit anderen Eigenschaften, was sich komplett anders fährt. Und außer, dass es zwei Räder hat und ein Bionicon-System drin ist, hat es mit einem ALVA nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ganz eingefahren fährt sie bei Betätigung des Hebels nicht wieder aus.


Probier mal, die Zugspannung zu erhöhen?
Auch ein kurzer Drücker mit dem Arsch macht sie wieder freigängig. Absenken auch nicht mit dem vollen Gewicht bis sie auf Block geht. Nur leicht drücken!


----------



## pndrev (6. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich musste mich auch erst an den breiteren Lenker gewöhnen. Bei ganz engen Kurven muss ich also das kurveninnere Knie konsequent nach außen nehmen, um nicht in Konflikte zu kommen.



Sehr gut, sag ich ja schon lange, dass die Kniehaltung bei breiteren Lenkern automatisch erzwungen wird.


----------



## Sackmann (7. März 2015)

Zur Metric findet man z.B. hier:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/tech-guides.html
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/setup-guides.html
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/service-videos.html
Bezüglich der Drucktabelle und Handbuch: Ich beeile mich und bin fast fertig...


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Nachdem das EVO schon 3x gefahren wurde, heute 100% Federweg erfolgreich genutzt , habe ich mal sämtliche Schrauben kontrolliert (aus Gewohnheit, mache ich regelmäßig (anstatt zu putzen  )).
Alles noch tiptop fest.

Einzig fiel mir auf, daß nach der heutigen Tour der Steuersatz etwas nachgezogen werden mußte.
Hatte deutliches Spiel.
Leider hatte ich kein passendes Werkzeug dabei, beendete die Tour dann doch lieber vorzeitig.
Zuhause war das in 2 Minuten erledigt 
Einen Kassettenabzieher haben wohl die wenigsten dabei 

Auch heute mußte ich wieder und wieder feststellen, wie gnadenlos geil das Rad ist.
Läßt sich super droppen, versetzen, spielen, bolzen.....

Einzig der Dämpfer dürfte etwas mehr Progression zum Schluß zeigen.

Hier ne Frage an die Experten: Was für Fett, und wieviel?

Ansonsten: Die Gabel sackt nicht durch, nutzt ihre 180mm voll aus, fluffig ohne Ende.....einfach nur geil!

Nochmal: Klasse gemacht, das Rad ! Paßt alles!

Ach, nochwas: Geklappert hat mein Rad heute nicht, war schön leise, Kette ist kein einziges mal abgesprungen oder vom großen aufs kleine Blatt gefallen.
Außer gelegentlichem Feindkontakt mit den Pedalen war nichts.
Hier muß ich mich noch etwas umgewöhnen.....


----------



## Sackmann (7. März 2015)

Fett:
Also ich fang immer an mit 1ml (=1 Kubikzentimer) Bionicon G2 Fett und arbeite mich dann hoch, bis es mir taugt. Gleichzeitig kann man bei gleichem Sag mit weniger Druck fahren.
Am leichtesten geht´s mit ner sauberen Spritze über das Ventil rein, nachdem der Ventileinsatz mit nem Ventilschlüssel rausgedreht wurde.
Geht innerhalb von einer Minute und der Dämpfer muss nicht aufgemacht werden.


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Super,
danke 
Werde ich die nächsten Tage testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (7. März 2015)

Auf dem Schrauberkurs gibt´s noch viele weitere Tipps und tricks, die ich hier aber nicht schriftlich preisgeben möchte
Deshalb lohnt sich ein Schrauberkurs bei uns immer...


----------



## Sackmann (7. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Einen Kassettenabzieher haben wohl die wenigsten dabei



Einen 1,5mm Inbus bestimmt auch nicht... 
Ich hoffe du hast die kleine Madenschraube in der oberen Brücke nicht vergessen...


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Nene, keine Angst ,
und überdreht hab ich sie auch nicht.
Stimmt, hatte ich ebenfalls net dabei 
Und die 2 Schrauben der Standrohrklemmung oben hatte ich auch auf.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Auf dem Schrauberkurs gibt´s noch viele weitere Tipps und tricks, die ich hier aber nicht schriftlich preisgeben möchte
> Deshalb lohnt sich ein Schrauberkurs bei uns immer...


Und ich muß am 14. arbeiten  ich hätte so gern teilgenommen, snüff...
Aber es gibt ja bestimmt mal wieder einen Schrauberkurs.


----------



## steffpro (7. März 2015)

@damage0099 mit welchemn Drücken fährst du. Und wie schwer bist du?  Ich frage nur, da der sag bei mir passt, aber der federweg auch bei dem großen Drop nicht ausgenutzt würde. Blieben noch ca. 4 cm über.  Vielleicht hab ich einfach einen zu hohen Druck in einer Kammer.


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Wenn Du mit dem HR zuerst aufkommst, muß die Gabel auch nicht alles geben.
Komme vo/hi gleichzeitig auf, dann schon.
Ich fahre mit 7.5-8bar.
Habe aber noch etwas rumgespielt, was ich wo genau drin hab weiß ich deshalb auch nicht (mehr).
Wiege im Tanga 89


----------



## steffpro (7. März 2015)

Ich hab 9/11 bar drin.  So kam es an.und da der sag stimmte bin ich erstmal so gefahren. Ich hab den Drop mehrfach gefahren. Und auch versucht gleichmäßig zu landen. Ich finde, dsss das evo so gut ausbalanciert ist, da kann man in der Flugphase noch korrigieren wenns nicht passt. War aber meist nicht nötig. Das bike läuft so genial,  dass ich gleich einige meiner alten Zeiten auf strava verbessert habe. Macht einfach riesig Spaß. Sacki hat da ein klasse Geräte konstruiert.


----------



## steffpro (7. März 2015)

Bin übrigens 5 kg schwerer. Ich geh mal mit dem Druck runter. Zumindest in der Kammer mit 11 bar.


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Ja, das stimmt.
Das Teil ist der Hammer.

Druck ist in dem Fall wohl zuviel.
was wiegst Du (im Tanga)?


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

ah, ok, warst schneller.
Genau, geh da mal runter.

Echt wahnsinn wie fluffig und sensibel das Fahrwerk anspricht und noch so Reserven hat.

@Sacki: Bez. Schrauberkurs: Wäre sicher sehr interessant und informativ.
Hab eigentlich schon was vor, aber mal sehn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (8. März 2015)

So...gestern Einstellrunde gefahren. ..jetzz geht es gleich auf die Sonntagsrunde. Das Bike fährt sich echt goil! Ich glaub ich hab bergab meine Zeiten verbessert.  Bergauf muss ich mich ans 32Blatt erst noch gewöhnen.  Aber Muskelaubau soll ja bis ins hohe Alter hinein möglich sein. ..hab ich gehört.


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. März 2015)

!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. März 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367140
> !!!


Das schreit nach einer Vollverkleidung!


----------



## sPiediNet (8. März 2015)

Kann vielleich jemand eine Kurzanleitung ...wie kürze ich die RSC Bremsleitung für "Dummis" schreiben?
welche Teile muss ich genau bestellen?
Danke Euch..


----------



## hulster (8. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Kann vielleich jemand eine Kurzanleitung ...wie kürze ich die RSC Bremsleitung für "Dummis" schreiben?
> welche Teile muss ich genau bestellen?
> Danke Euch..



Teile: Olive und Pin für Avid/Sram, z.B. bei BC, Bremsflüssigkeit, Spritze, TX10, 8er Maul, stabiler Cutter, Zahnstocher , Jemand der hält

-   Bremsbeläge raus, Kolben mit montiertem Hebel rausdrücken. Dient dazu am Schluss eventuelle Mini-Luftblasen ins Reservoir zurückzudrücken
-	Druckpunktschraube ganz auf.
-	Länge ausmessen und markieren
-	Überwurfmutter Bremsleitung leicht lösen.
-	Griff demontieren
-	Griff mit dem Hebel nach unten halten, oder jetzt schon von Hilfsperson halten lassen
-	Überwurfmutter ganz lösen und über Bremsleitung schieben
-	Bremsleitung zügig aus dem Griff in senkrechte Position befördern
-	DER GRIFF wird weiter mit dem Hebel nach unten gehalten.
-	Bremsleitung vorsichtig mit Cutter in senkrechter Postion kürzen, damit keine Flüssigkeit rausläuft. ACHTUNG FINGER!!!
-	Neue Olive über die Leitung schieben. Pin mit TX10 eindrehen.
-	Einen KLEINEN Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit in das Loch im Pin um nachzufüllen. Mit Zahnstocher ein bisschen porkeln  um Oberflächenspannung zu lösen.
-	2-3 Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit in den Griff
-	Jetzt Griff und Leitung nah zu einander und leicht schräg und schnell zusammenstecken und aufpassen, dass es nicht wieder auseinanderrutscht, bis die Überwurfmutter mit Olive angezogen ist.
-	Griff wieder montieren
-	Kolben mit geeignetem Werkzeug zurückdrücken
-	Beläge montieren

Fertig. Wenn de geschickt warst, braucht nicht entlüftet werden. 
Hab es so ohne entlüften hinbekommen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. März 2015)

Hilfe, beim Druck in der Gabel anpassen ist mein Adapter maximal rausgefahren und bewegt sich nicht mehr rein. Downhillposition ist nicht!
Ich hatte 9bar drauf gemacht, alles gut, gefahren, wieder überprüft, 8bar gemessen, wieder auf 9bar erhöht, da passierte es!
Hatte es nach dem Bioniconvideo bei Youtube gemacht.
UND JETZT?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. März 2015)

Problem hat sich erübrigt. Offensichtlich müssen sich noch ein paar Dichteinge einschleifen, oder so.
Luft runter, Luft drauf, Hand auflegen, gut zureden, Bioniconknopf feste drücken, Adapter fährt wieder rein, hmm.


----------



## hulster (8. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hilfe, beim Druck in der Gabel anpassen ist mein Adapter maximal rausgefahren und bewegt sich nicht mehr rein. Downhillposition ist nicht!
> Ich hatte 9bar drauf gemacht, alles gut, gefahren, wieder überprüft, 8bar gemessen, wieder auf 9bar erhöht, da passierte es!
> Hatte es nach dem Bioniconvideo bei Youtube gemacht.
> UND JETZT?



Bin ich auch einmal drauf reingefallen. Wenn die Klappe auf ist mit B-Switch Druckausgleich schaffen. Dabei fährt dann der B-Odo ganz aus.
Wenn gewünschter Druck erreicht ist, den B-Odo durch Druck auf den Sattel einfahren und dann erst Klappe wieder runter. Machste die Klappe zuerst zu, kriegste den B-Odo nicht mehr rein.


----------



## hulster (8. März 2015)

Hab mein BBE mal nachgewogen. Bin auf 14,5 kg gekommen. 

Gewichtoptimierung:

-	relativ leichte Reifen (Maxxis DHR II) tubeless
-	Leitungen stark eingekürzt 
-	relativ leichter Sattel
-	leichte Pedale (Reverse The Black One)
-	Carbon Lenker (Answer ProTaper)
-	 Schraubwürger

Zusätzliches Gewicht

-	Taco Blackspire
-	Mudhugger Front

(Beides zusammen ca. 100g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (8. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Sacki hat da ein klasse Geräte konstruiert.



Ich werde das Lob ans ganze Team weitergeben! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## stefan1067 (8. März 2015)

Sind noch Plätze beim Workshop frei ?
Ich hätte Lust mal hin zufahren.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Bin ich auch einmal drauf reingefallen. Wenn die Klappe auf ist mit B-Switch Druckausgleich schaffen. Dabei fährt dann der B-Odo ganz aus.
> Wenn gewünschter Druck erreicht ist, den B-Odo durch Druck auf den Sattel einfahren und dann erst Klappe wieder runter. Machste die Klappe zuerst zu, kriegste den B-Odo nicht mehr rein.


Danke


----------



## Sackmann (8. März 2015)

Der Workshop ist schon voll belegt.


----------



## Guemmer (8. März 2015)

So ich bin jetzt auch unterwegs im Namen des Herren 


 

Kann mich nur den Komplimenten meiner Vorredner anschließen. Bike geht erste Sahne.
Nach dem es mir nach anfänglichen Problemen gelungen ist ein vernünftiges Gabel/Dämpfer-Setup zu finden
(@Asphaltsurfer: Auch ich zweifelte gestern 15 Minuten an meinem technischen Verständnis) geht es jetzt richtig geschmeidig.
Zwei steile Rampen, die ich bisher nur unter großer Mühe hochgekommen bin, gingen mit Absenkung bedeutend einfacher


----------



## Sackmann (8. März 2015)

Hey Jungs, wir sind jetzt auch auf Instagram.
Schaut mal in meine Signatur...

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (8. März 2015)

Warum Fratzbuch-Instagram und nicht Yahoo-Flickr?

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mit den Rechten am veröffentlichten Bild sollte man sich schon mal auseinandersetzen. Die verschiedenen Dienste unterscheiden sich da doch recht stark.


----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Was soll denn passieren? Wenn die Bilder jemand benutzen, dann soll er das doch bitte tun. 
Oder anders gefragt: Welches Szenario würde uns schaden?


----------



## Trigan (9. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,
wollte mal nachfragen, wie lange DHL bei Euch für die Lieferung gebraucht hat.

Bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus:
Das Bike wurde am 05.03. um Uhr 14:01 von DHL bei Bionicon abgeholt.
Seit dem 06.03. Uhr 15:49 steht es in Aschheim (Start-Paketzentrum) und wird bearbeitet.

Das es knapp 26 Stunden bis zum Start Paketzentrum dauert ist schon extrem langsam. Aber das seit dem
bis heute morgen nichts passiert ist, kann doch nicht sein.

Entweder bauen die es auseinander oder liefern damit jetzt andere Paket aus.

Hatte von DHL am Freitag eine Mail erhalten, dass ich das Bike letzten Samstag zwischen Uhr 08 und 10:30 erhalten sollte.

War leider nicht so.


----------



## steffpro (9. März 2015)

Bei mir war es genauso und kam dann Montags. Die alte Paketankündigung hat sich nicht verändert,  aber kurz vor der Auslieferung kam eine neue. Darin war zu sehen, dass es auf dem weg ist.


----------



## Guemmer (9. März 2015)

Trigan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wollte mal nachfragen, wie lange DHL bei Euch für die Lieferung gebraucht hat.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus:
> ...



Also meins ging mit Deinem raus und wurde am Samstag geliefert. Allerdings ist es vom Tegernsee zum Bodensee keine riesen Entfernung.

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Fred geschrieben habe, hatte ich auch schon mal, dass ein Bike ne knappe Woche in Koblenz stand.
DHL hat, auf Nachfragen, mir erklärt, dass die Auslieferung an das Zielpaketzentrum erst erfolgt wenn genug Material für dieses zusammengekommen ist. 

Drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen auf schnell Auslieferung...


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367140
> !!!


Die Hauswand könnte mal wieder gestrichen werden, hast recht


----------



## Trigan (9. März 2015)

Wenn die Auslieferung an das Zielpaketzentrum erst erfolgt wenn genug Material zusammengekommen ist, kann ich nur hoffen, dass noch mehr Bikes nach NRW geliefert werden sollen. Da ich im bevölkerungsreichten Bundesland lebe, bin ich noch guter Dinge. Aber erstmal Danke für die Info.


----------



## steffpro (9. März 2015)

Dann bestelle einfach noch 5 Stück.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> -	Griff mit dem Hebel nach unten halten, oder jetzt schon von Hilfsperson halten lassen
> -	DER GRIFF wird weiter mit dem Hebel nach unten gehalten.
> -	Kolben mit geeignetem Werkzeug zurückdrücken



Erst mal vielen Danke für Deine Anleitung. Ich habe da noch ein Verständnis Problem mit den Begriffen ...
"Griff mit dem Hebel nach unten halten" und "DER GRIFF wird weiter mit dem Hebel nach unten gehalten"
Was ist ein geeignetes Werkzeug um die Kolben zurück zu drücken? Ich hatte das immer mit einem grossen Schraubenzieher gemacht.

Besten Dank


----------



## Resibiker (9. März 2015)

Meins wurde am Samstag von DHL Köln an die "Zustellorganisation übergeben" (Luxemburger Post) auf Track and Trace der Post ist keine Sendung mit meiner DHL nummer bekant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Erst mal vielen Danke für Deine Anleitung. Ich habe da noch ein Verständnis Problem mit den Begriffen ...
> "Griff mit dem Hebel nach unten halten" und "DER GRIFF wird weiter mit dem Hebel nach unten gehalten"
> Was ist ein geeignetes Werkzeug um die Kolben zurück zu drücken? Ich hatte das immer mit einem grossen Schraubenzieher gemacht.
> 
> Besten Dank



Griff mit Hebel nach unten bedeutet: Öffnung nach oben, also der Bremsleitungsanschluß muß nach oben zeigen, damit nichts rausläuft.
Solltest nicht mit was 'metallischen' die Kolben zurückdrücken.
Ich würde alte Beläge reinstecken, dann kannst auch deinen Schraubenzieher wieder benutzen 

Viel Spaß, und poste ein vorher-nachher-Bild


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, und poste ein vorher-nachher-Bild


Danke mache ich ...die KS Leitung war easy zum kürzen und der LEV SOUTH PAW Hebel ist perfect super Handling


----------



## Resibiker (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> der LEV SOUTH PAW Hebel ist perfect super Handling


Der ist bei mir auch gerade angekommen ist vom Händling/Form näher am Gravity hebel.
Shön wäre es mann hätte ein Bike zum draufmontieren


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

Also ich komme mit dem Original-Teil super klar.
Ihr seid so Grobmotoriker


----------



## Resibiker (9. März 2015)

Nicht "Grobmotoriker" sondern "Gewohnheitstiere"


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

SouthPaw gut und schön. Dürfte aber ein Problem geben, wenn man den B-Switch unter dem Lenker und Außen liegend haben möchte. Rechts geht nicht, weil die Kabel nicht am Trigger vorbei passen. Links mit SouthPaw dürfte das Problem dann ähnlich sein, oder?


----------



## Resibiker (9. März 2015)

Bis dato fahre  ich am "Old Edison" Gravity hebel Links Bioknopf rechts. So dass ich schnell in den "SuperDH Modus"=(Sattel runter Gabel Hoch) wechseln kann


----------



## steffpro (9. März 2015)

Der normale KS-Hebel ist schon ok. Hab den 4 Jahre lang an meiner alten Stütze gefahren.  Wenn man jedoch einmal den southpaw probiert hat will man nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## steffpro (9. März 2015)

@hulster Ich hab den b-switch links unten mit southpaw. Passt prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (9. März 2015)

Bei mir wars auch über ne Woche unterwegs... Köln scheint weit weit weg...


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> @hulster Ich hab den b-switch links unten mit southpaw. Passt prima.


Mich würde mal ein Bild von der Ansicht von links interessieren, vom Griff her gesehen....


----------



## fixser?hans (9. März 2015)

Prima würd ich vielleicht nicht sagen. Zwischen der Shimano Klemme und dem Southpaw wirds eng für die Pneumatikleitungen. Hab ein wenig gebraucht, aber es geht.

Ich denke mit der Sram Bremse könnts ein wenig besser sein.


----------



## Trigan (9. März 2015)

Mein Evo steht immer noch in Aschheim. Ich hoffe, dass ich diese Saison noch damit fahren werde ;-).

Dann übe ich mich in Geduld und beneide bis dahin die glücklichen Besitzer.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (9. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum EVO.

Die Räder sehen schon *sehr* gut aus, weshalb ich über kurz oder lang eines haben muss, denke ich.

Ist das EVO in Größe L etwa gleich lang vom Rahmen her wie das Reed in Größe L?

Arbeitet die Metric Gabel des 27,5er genauso gut wie das G2s System?

Und vor allem, ist es auch für Touren geeignet?


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich heut mal etwas gebastelt, da der Feindkontakt ohne Bash nicht wirklich gut ist....

Sind zwar nur Handy-Bilder, aber man kann es einigermaßen erkennen.
Für mein 36er Blatt habe ich es minimal vom Durchmesser her gehalten, und die maximale Dicke ausgenutzt.
Gefertigt wurde es auf Maß mit 0.3mm Spiel vom Durchmesser Innen zum HTII-Außendurchmesser.
Löcher von M6 auf 6.3mm.
Der Rahmen ist sehr genau!!
Alle Achtung. Lediglich 1 Bohrung mußte ich auf 6.6 aufbohren und unten habe ich ca. 0.4mm wegfeilen müssen (ich ging davon aus, daß es wesentlich mehr sein wird!).

Ich wollte es so, daß der Innendurchmesser vom Blechle gerade noch so an der Lagerschale anliegt, einfach um die M6 etwas zu entlasten.

Morgen drehe ich meine Baumstamm-Stellbrett-Steilstufen-Aufsetz-Tour 
Bin mal gespannt.
Noch ist es nur lackiert und nicht oberflächenbehandelt.
Dicke ist 5mm.
Oben habe ich etwas abgefeilt, damit ich mit der Kette etwas mehr Luft habe (von der oberen ISCG05-Bef-Schraube der Kette entlang nach hinten).
Erste kurze Probefahrt ergab keinerlei Lackabrieb von der Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (9. März 2015)

Kannst du noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

Meins ging auch am 5. raus, wurde am 7. in meiner Abwesenheit versucht zu liefern und heut hab ichs von der Post geholt.
Abkleben und auf (vorerst zum Testen, vermutlich lande ich trotzdem bei 2x10) 1x10 mit Mirfe-Ritzel umbauen ging fix von der Hand.

Irgendwie sah der Sattel mächtig hoch aus, also Stütze voll reingeschoben.
Ich hab recht kurze Beine und hab deshalb die 125er Stütze bestellt.
Bekommen hab ich ne 150er, Glück gehabt: passt auf den Mikrometer genau.

Die erste Probefahrt offenbart ein echt geiles Rad. Leider nur eine Treppentour, im Hochtaunus liegt noch viel sulziger Schnee.
Glückwunsch an Bionicon, das stellt alle bisherigen Räder die ich von euch gefahren bin in den Schatten.

@damage0099 : Das sieht prima aus. aber warum hast Du den Taco vorn so weit hochgezogen? Der Bereich, in dem Zahnverlust droht ist doch deutlich kleiner als das was Deiner abdeckt.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

Sodele... habs auch geschaft nur ohne entlüften und nachfüllen komme ich nicht hin. Mir ist etwas dot zwischen den Bremskolben ausgetreten und das fehlt jetzt eben. Das survival Bremsen Kit habe ich heute Morgen sicherheitshalber mal bestellt ...ob es bis am Donnerstag da ist  ..sonst dürfen mir die BC Jungs helfen


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> @damage0099 : Das sieht prima aus. aber warum hast Du den Taco vorn so weit hochgezogen? Der Bereich, in dem Zahnverlust droht ist doch deutlich kleiner als das was Deiner abdeckt.



Haha, dachte schon, daß das kommt.
Du hast natürlich recht, keine Frage.

Da ist eine stelle, ein Mäuerchen, das schräg hoch läuft.
Ich komme rechtwinklig an und übe mich immer wieder, etwas mehr an Höhe zu schaffen (einer Art Bunny-Hop hoch).
Wenn ich es mal vergeige, und es nicht klappt (wie so oft  ), rausche ich fast 'von vorn' auf die Kante.
Die Macken, die da entstehen, hab ich am Supershuttle abgeguckt und übernommen.
Das hier ist erstmal ein Test, obs hält und reicht.
Es wird neue Macken geben, diese sind dann das 'Fertig-Maß'  
Danach wird optimiert und abgespeckt


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Sodele... habs auch geschaft nur ohne entlüften und nachfüllen komme ich nicht hin. Mir ist etwas dot zwischen den Bremskolben ausgetreten und das fehlt jetzt eben. Das survival Bremsen Kit habe ich heute Morgen sicherheitshalber mal bestellt ...ob es bis am Donnerstag da ist  ..sonst dürfen mir die BC Jungs helfen



Sieht doch schon viel besser aus!

Sag mal: 'zwischen den Bremskolben'????!!!!
Was hast du denn da gemacht?

Da kommt nur Dot raus, wenn du die Bremse betätigst, wenn keine Bremsscheibe drin ist!
Hast du dich verschrieben?
Wenn hier einmal ein Kolben raus ist, brauchst idR neue Dichtringe (kein Hexenwerk, kosten paar Euro und schnell gemacht) und mußt den Sattel somit aufmachen.


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Kannst du noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.


Gern, jetzt ist es dunkel.
Handy hat keinen Saft mehr für den Blitz. Tut's auch so?


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es wird neue Macken geben, diese sind dann das 'Fertig-Maß'
> Danach wird optimiert und abgespeckt


Das ist doch mal wissenschaftliche Methodik 
Sehr cool, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## bolg (9. März 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum EVO.
> 
> ...


Ha, über die Geodaten bin ich auch gestolpert. Ich fahre ein Reed in M. Aber alle sind der Meinung, L wäre besser zu meinen Körpermaßen passend. Wenn ich dann damit auf die Geodaten beim Evo angleiche, müsste ich das in XL kaufen. Ich hab dann mit Bionicon telefoniert und die sind der Meinung, Evo in L passt mir.

Ergebnis: ich muss an den Tegernsee zum Probe fahren. Leider hats dann letzten Sommer nicht geklappt und seitdem gehe ich mit BBE schwanger.


----------



## luCYnger (9. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich heut mal etwas gebastelt, da der Feindkontakt ohne Bash nicht wirklich gut ist....


das sieht ja mal richtig solide aus


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal wissenschaftliche Methodik
> Sehr cool, ich bin gespannt!


Haha, das stimmt.
Ich habe vorher wohl 'simuliert', aber die Macken am Bash vom Supershuttle haben mich doch etwas überrascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon viel besser aus!
> 
> Sag mal: 'zwischen den Bremskolben'????!!!!
> Was hast du denn da gemacht?
> ...


...genau das ist mir passiert! Ich hatte den Bremshebel betätigt und ich Dödel hatte die Bremsbelege noch nicht drin. Habe dann die Kolben wieder reingedrückt ...und jetzt brauchts neue Dichtringe?


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon.
Ehrlich gesagt schon 2x.
Ok, fahre die Code's auch schon ewig.
Die Kolben habe ich immer wieder reingekriegt.
Anfangs war auch alles ok und dicht.
Aber!
Dann war es so, daß plötzlich, nach 1 Ausfahrt oder so, die Bremse anfing zu quietschen.
Bremsbeläge raus, und war war?
Sie waren feucht. Von hinten her, und es war eindeutig Dot.

Mach mal folgendes:
Bremsbeläge raus!!! Wichtig!
Reinige alles mit Bremsenreiniger.
Richtig einsprühen.
Dann läßt es trocknen.
Das Zeug hängt noch in den Freistichen vom Dichtring.
Deine Bremse hat nun Luft, macht nix.
Jetzt nimmst nen Entlüftungsblock oder etwas, das gleich Dick ist und alle 4 Kolben schön komplett umrandet.
Nun pumpen, bis sich Druck aufbaut.
Dann Hebel gedrückt halten und mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren.
So ist die Bremse die ganze Zeit unter druck.

Wenn jetzt der Entlüftungsblock 'trocken' bleibt, ist alles in Ordnung.
Ansonsten: Kalipper holen, Sattel auf, Kolben raus (alle 3 fixieren und pumpen, bis der 'Kandidat' rausfällt), neue Kalipper rein (achtung, 2 verschiedene Durchmesser), zusammenbauen, entlüften, fertig.

Wenn die Bremse nach einer Nacht noch feucht ist, kann auch das noch DOT sein, bzw. Bremsenreiniger vom Freistich.
Somit noch ne Nacht oder nen Tag betätigt testen.
Löschpapier oder Zewa macht es besser sichtbar.

Wie auch immer: Ist nicht schlimm und wird nicht teuer


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ist das EVO in Größe L etwa gleich lang vom Rahmen her wie das Reed in Größe L?


Ich fahr das Reed in S und hatte sowohl Alva (160&180) als auch Edison2 in M. Deshalb hab ich das Evo auch in M bestellt und es passt wie angegossen.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

Ich schätze deine Hilfe sehr und werde mir die Anleitung auch abspeichern. Nur habe ich langsam kein Nerv mehr und möchte das Bike endlich mal fahren. ...Was ist ein Entlüftungsblock? ...Ich bestelle mir die Bremse fixfertig konfektioniert auf die richtige Länge neu. Eine Leitungslänge für alle Rahmengrössen ....ich hab die Kriese
Aber Danke trotzdem für Eure Hilfe


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Erst mal vielen Danke für Deine Anleitung. Ich habe da noch ein Verständnis Problem mit den Begriffen ...
> "Griff mit dem Hebel nach unten halten" und "DER GRIFF wird weiter mit dem Hebel nach unten gehalten"
> Was ist ein geeignetes Werkzeug um die Kolben zurück zu drücken? Ich hatte das immer mit einem grossen Schraubenzieher gemacht.
> 
> Besten Dank



Der Bremsgriff, das komplette Teil. Der Bremshebel ist das Teil was sich bewegt.
Kann es aber auch andersrum beschreiben - die Öffnung in der das Bremskabel steckt nach oben. Sinn ist einfach, das keine Bremsflüssigkeit rausläuft, was definitiv passiert, wenn du ihn einfach am Lenker montiert lässt. 
Nenn Schraubendreher würde ich nicht zum zurückdrücken der Kolben nehmen. Am besten eine Stück Holz oder Kunststoff.
Ich nehm meistens nen Inbus, den ich mit einer flachen Seite auf den ganzen Kolben auflege und dann von beiden Seiten gleichmässig drücke.


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...genau das ist mir passiert! Ich hatte den Bremshebel betätigt und ich Dödel hatte die Bremsbelege noch nicht drin. Habe dann die Kolben wieder reingedrückt ...und jetzt brauchts neue Dichtringe?



Komplett rausgedrückt? Mit Scheibe dazwischen? Oder ihat sich nur ein einzelner bewegt? Egal, passiert ist passiert.
Matt kommt davon - "mal eben schnell" ....
... duck und weich...


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Der Bremsgriff, das komplette Teil. Der Bremshebel ist das Teil was sich bewegt.
> Kann es aber auch andersrum beschreiben - die Öffnung in der das Bremskabel steckt nach oben. Sinn ist einfach, das keine Bremsflüssigkeit rausläuft, was definitiv passiert, wenn du ihn einfach am Lenker montiert lässt.
> Nenn Schraubendreher würde ich nicht zum zurückdrücken der Kolben nehmen. Am besten eine Stück Holz oder Kunststoff.
> Ich nehm meistens nen Inbus, den ich mit einer flachen Seite auf den ganzen Kolben auflege und dann von beiden Seiten gleichmässig drücke.


Das mit dem Hebel nach oben drehen geht schon in Ordnung ...da läuft nichts raus nur beim Montieren der gekürzten Leitung muss der Hebel natürlich ab, weil jetzt die Leitung nicht mehr nach oben reicht. Ich habe auch den Imbus für die Kolben verwendet


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich schätze deine Hilfe sehr und werde mir die Anleitung auch abspeichern. Nur habe ich langsam kein Nerv mehr und möchte das Bike endlich mal fahren. ...Was ist ein Entlüftungsblock? ...Ich bestelle mir die Bremse fixfertig konfektioniert auf die richtige Länge neu. Eine Leitungslänge für alle Rahmengrössen ....ich hab die Kriese
> Aber Danke trotzdem für Eure Hilfe



Entlüftungsblock ist beim Entlüftungskir dabei und kommt in die Bremszange und dient dazu, dass die Kolben nicht rauskommen. 
Warte erst mal ab. Bei Irma bekommst alles einzeln. Die Quadringe dürfen in Ordnung sein, solange du sie nicht beim wieder reindrücken mit so geeignetem Werkzeuge wie einem großen Schraubendreher beschädigst.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Komplett rausgedrückt? Mit Scheibe dazwischen? Oder ihat sich nur ein einzelner bewegt? Egal, passiert ist passiert.
> Matt kommt davon - "mal eben schnell" ....
> ... duck und weich...


...ein einzelner Kolben war es. Egal ich möchte keine Überraschung auf dem Trail. Für CHF 140.00 bekomme ich eine neue Bremse. War echt nicht nötig und es wurmt mich sehr. Ich konnte es einfach nicht akzeptieren, dass bei einem solchen Bike das Cockpit nicht stimmt. Hat mich wirklich wunder genommen und habe eine Runde in meinem Bike Store gemacht ...da hat durch´s Band weg bei den "Hypermarken" die Kabellänge gestimmt. Ich weiss, es musste jetzt alles schnell gehen und die Bike´s mussten raus. Aber bitte BC nehmt es zu herzen und passt es in Zukunft bitte an. Das Auge fährt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ..sonst dürfen mir die BC Jungs helfen



Kurze Frage , Spiedi:
Da du doch weißt, dass du am Wochenende zum Schrauberworkshop kommst, warum hast du dir deine Bremse halb kaputtrepariert? Das Teil ist neu und hätte wohl einwandfrei funktioniert. Und am Schrauberkurs wäre das Kürzen der Leitung eine schöne Sache gewesen, die schnell passiert gewesen wäre. So lange hättest du doch mit ungekürzten Leitungan fahren können, oder? 

Das haste dir jetzt schon schön selbst eingebrockt, ne?

Ich wiederhole mich auch gerne nochmal: 4 verschiedene Bremsleitungen bedeuten 4 verschiedene Teile im Einkauf. Und selbst dann sind die Längen nur in 50mm Schritten erhältlich. Dann gibt es Leute die fahren Bremsen vertauscht, weiter außen, weiter innen. Der Twin-Lock stem ist dann auch noch um ca. 60mm Leitungslänge verstellbar Wie sollen wir das in einer Produktion berücksichtigen? 
Leitung kürzen ist für einen geübten Schrauber eine Sache von maximal 10 Minuten pro Bremse, wenn alles glatt geht. Wenn man weiß, was man will, dann kann man so etwas auch perfekt kürzen. Wir wissen nicht, was der Kunde will oder braucht. 
Kannst dich auch gerne mit dem Markus oder Lukas am Samstag unterhalten. Mal schauen, was die dazu sagen, wenn du ihnen vorschlägst, dass sie für jedes Bike die Leitungen extra kürzen und Sauerei machen sollen. Jeden Tag mehrmals mit Bremsflüssigkeit zu hantieren ist auch sicher nicht gesund.
Und dem Schubi kannst du erklären, wie er verschiedene Leitungslängen für 4 verschiedene Größen mit 3 verschiedenen Vorbauhöhen und einer verstellbaren Vorbaugeometrie (Twin-Lock) von ca 40mm bis 100mm Länge einkaufen soll.

Sorry, aber dafür fehlt mir jetzt wirklich das Verständnis.


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

Jetzt machste Dich aber lächerlich. Die Bremse reinigen kannste doch wohl?
Den Vierkantring beim Kolben reindrücken kaputtzubekommen ist fast unmöglich. Ich hab mal nen völlig festgegammelten Codesattel, bei dem sich kein Kolben mehr bewegt hat instand gesetzt ohne irgendwas zu tauschen und der funzt seit fünf Jahren immer noch top!

Im Zweifelsfall alles demontieren, mir Bremsenreiniger spülen und neu zusammensetzen. Dann neu befüllen und entlüften. Dauert pro Bremse vielleicht ne Stunde gesamt.


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

Wenn du den Kolben aber beim reindrücken verkanntest, ist es nicht mehr dicht.

Da die Bremse nagelneu ist, werden die Quadringe wohl noch sehr weich sein, und den Fehler verzeihen.
Wie slowbeat sagt: Reinige das Ding, spanne etwas ein, gib Druck auf den Hebel und schau, was passiert.


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

@Sackmann :Wie das Rad so grad vor mir im Wohnzimmer steht frag ich mich, wann es einen Bionicon-Schriftzug für die Gabel zu kaufen gibt.
Alles ist "vollgepinselt" aber die Gabel ist nackig. 
Ich wünsch mir nen gelben Schriftzug, der innen an die Gabel passt. So gelb wie das Heck und der Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kurze Frage , Spiedi:
> Da du doch weißt, dass du am Wochenende zum Schrauberworkshop kommst, warum hast du dir deine Bremse halb kaputtrepariert? Das Teil ist neu und hätte wohl einwandfrei funktioniert. Und am Schrauberkurs wäre das Kürzen der Leitung eine schöne Sache gewesen, die schnell passiert gewesen wäre. So lange hättest du doch mit ungekürzten Leitungan fahren können, oder?
> 
> Das haste dir jetzt schon schön selbst eingebrockt, ne?



ich wollte das Thema Leitungslängen am Schrauber Workshop nicht Thematisieren und finde es auch "keine schöne Sache" dies an einem neuen Bike erst mal machen zu müssen. Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ich wollte das Thema Leitungslängen am Schrauber Workshop nicht Thematisieren und finde es auch "keine schöne Sache" dies an einem neuen Bike erst mal machen zu müssen. Aber danke für das Angebot.



Egal - versuch sie erstmal zu reparieren. Mehr als undicht bleiben kann sie nicht - im schlimmsten Fall.
Und dann brauchst du maximal den Sattel. Und da du jetzt eh entlüften musst, kannst nun einfachste kürzen.
War es vorne oder hinten? Den funktionierenden Sattel würd ich eventuell nach vorne nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Egal - versuch sie erstmal zu reparieren. Mehr als undicht bleiben kann sie nicht - im schlimmsten Fall.
> Und dann brauchst du maximal den Sattel. Und da du jetzt eh entlüften musst, kannst nun einfachste kürzen.
> War es vorne oder hinten? Den funktionierenden Sattel würd ich eventuell nach vorne nehmen.


ist zum Glück hinten passiert. Leider bekomme ich das Bremsen survival Kit nicht vor ende Woche ..habe am Abend noch Bescheid bekommen.
Ich hoffe, dass mich die Kollegen am Tegernsee mit offenen Armen empfangen und mir helfen


----------



## senfbrot (9. März 2015)

mal ne Frage von nem "Neu-Schrauber"  

Will mir demnächst ein neues Kettenblatt auf mein Evo bauen. 
Habe grade entdeckt, dass an der Kurbel zwei verschiedene Drehmoment-Angaben stehen "8mm = 48-54Nm" und "10mm = 12-15Nm" 
Muss ich mit nem 10er Inbus mit 12-15 Nm anziehen oder brauch ich in jedem Fall nen Drehmomentschlüssel der bis 54 Nm reicht? 

Steh ich im Wald/auf der Leitung/etc. ?? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ist zum Glück hinten passiert. Leider bekomme ich das Bremsen survival Kit nicht vor ende Woche ..habe am Abend noch Bescheid bekommen.
> Ich hoffe, dass mich die Kollegen am Tegernsee mit offenen Armen empfangen und mir helfen



Keinen Laden in der Nähe der nen Avid Entlüftungskir hat?


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

Also am M-Rahmen sehen die Leitungen nicht wirklich sooo dolle zu lang aus.
Das Einzige was heraussticht ist der Zug der zu lang gelieferten Stütze. Selbst wenn die nur ne 125er gewesen wäre wär der Zug deutlich zu lang.

Aber an der Stelle müssen wir auch mal sehen, dass die Jungs grad mal Zeug für 200 Räder geordert haben. Da gibts natürlich keine Option auf individuelle Leitungslängen. Die "Großen", die mal eben ein paar tausend Räder herstellen haben da natürlich andere Optionen.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Keinen Laden in der Nähe der nen Avid Entlüftungskir hat?


Jetzt habe ich es ja schon bestellt und am Freitag Morgen gehts eh Richtung Tegernsee.


----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2015)

Du brauchst nur nen 8er. Den anderen bloß nicht anrühren. Mit dem 8er schraubst du fest und ziehst du den Kurbelarm bei Linksdreh gleichzeitig von der Achse. 



slowbeat schrieb:


> wann es einen Bionicon-Schriftzug für die Gabel zu kaufen gibt.


Ist schon in Arbeit. Wir sind dran...


----------



## Resibiker (9. März 2015)

Die aus AA haben 6 EVO's in allen Grössen und Farben, Da hat noch keiner ein wort über Zug und Bremsleitungs Längen verloren
Und Die EVO's Fahren und Fliegen sehr gut


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

senfbrot schrieb:


> mal ne Frage von nem "Neu-Schrauber"
> 
> Will mir demnächst ein neues Kettenblatt auf mein Evo bauen.
> Habe grade entdeckt, dass an der Kurbel zwei verschiedene Drehmoment-Angaben stehen "8mm = 48-54Nm" und "10mm = 12-15Nm"
> ...



Auf den  bin ich auch reingefallen.  
Die Hersteller lassen sich halt immer was Neues einfallen.
Der 10er ist für die äußere Badekappe, die als Abzieher dient. Löse die ein kleines Stück, vielleicht ne Viertelumdrehung. Geht einfach besser im montiertem Zustand, wenn sie etwas festsitzt. Dann die innere lösen und immer weiter abdrehen. Drückt dann irgendwann gegen die Badekappe und zieht dann langsam dir Kurbel von der Achse. 
Zum Reinigen des Zahnprofils kann man die Abdeckappe abnehmen. Ist alles noch neu und sauber machst das Kettenblatt drauf, ziehst die eigentliche Abdeckschraube mit 48 Nm fest und die Abdeckkappe mit 12 Nm
Ich bin ein Freund niedrigst- möglichen Drehmomenten.


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ist schon in Arbeit. Wir sind dran...


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Auf den  bin ich auch reingefallen.
> Die Hersteller lassen sich halt immer was Neues einfallen.
> Der 10er ist für die äußere Badekappe, die als Abzieher dient. Löse die ein kleines Stück, vielleicht ne Viertelumdrehung. Geht einfach besser im montiertem Zustand, wenn sie etwas festsitzt. Dann die innere lösen und immer weiter abdrehen. Drückt dann irgendwann gegen die Badekappe und zieht dann langsam dir Kurbel von der Achse.
> Zum Reinigen des Zahnprofils kann man die Abdeckappe abnehmen. Ist alles noch neu und sauber machst das Kettenblatt drauf, ziehst die eigentliche Abdeckschraube mit 48 Nm fest und die Abdeckkappe mit 12 Nm
> Ich bin ein Freund niedrigst- möglichen Drehmomenten.



Sacki war schneller. 
Solange alles sauber ist - kannste die 10er auch ganz in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senfbrot (9. März 2015)

Danke Euch  @hulster und @Sackmann 

Dann werde ich mir doch gleich mal mein Werkzeugsortiment um nen gescheiten Drehmomentschlüssel für die hohen Bereiche erweitern


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Der 10er ist für die äußere Badekappe, ...


Käse.
Bei SRAM ist das äußere Ding mit nem zölligen Inbus versehen. 16mm - so überhaupt erhältlich passt aber gut genug.
Dazu ist die Schraube noch ordentlich eingeklebt. Wer die lösen möchte sollte den zölligen Schlüssel nutzen!

10mm (oder waren es 12mm?) gibts bei Race Face.


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Käse.
> Bei SRAM ist das äußere Ding mit nem zölligen Inbus versehen. 16mm - so überhaupt erhältlich passt aber gut genug.
> Dazu ist die Schraube noch ordentlich eingeklebt. Wer die lösen möchte sollte den zölligen Schlüssel nutzen!
> 
> 10mm (oder waren es 12mm?) gibts bei Race Face.



Nope - schau dir den Beitrag von senfbrot an. Es steht drauf 8mm 48-54 Nm und 10mm 12-15 Nm.
Deswegen sagte ich die Hersteller lassen sich immer was Neues einfallen.
Find die Lösung aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2015)

Krass, das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen als ich die Kurbel demontiert hab.
Die Lösung ist natürlich besser als das doofe zöllige Dinge in der Carbonkurbel, die ich montiert hab.
Ich bin von Pontius zu Pilatus gerannt um die blöde Konterschraube zu lösen weil ich den Schriftzug von der Kurbel schrubben wollte.


----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2015)

Also ich kenne jetzt auch keinen 10er...

Hätte jetzt auch gedacht, dass das ding wesentlich größer ist, hab aber grad kein Bike hier.
Glaubt uns einfach: man braucht nur den 8er. Und Drehoment von 54Nm hab ich auch noch nie benutzt. 54Nm ist bei mir einfach "ganz schön fest"... 

Weit: grad nach der Kurbel gegoogelt -> ist ja tatsächlich geändert. Und genau weil ich das nicht mitbekommen hab, weißt du jetzt auch, wie unwichtig der 10er is...


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und genau weil ich das nicht mitbekommen hab, weißt du jetzt auch, wie unwichtig der 10er is...



Stimmt - solange man nur Neuteile anpackt. Hat das Ding erstmal richtig Dreck gehen, bekommst das nur sauber, wenn die Kappe auch abnimmst. Sonst eventuell Sand auf'm Gewinde. 
Die haben das schon nicht umsonst demontierbar gemacht....


----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2015)

Bisher habe ich es nie gebraucht.
Und das Ding ist wirklich dreckig geworden. Versprochen!  So sah es z.B. 7 Tage in Folge aus in PDS 2014 im Juli: 
Das Lager hat es aber nicht überlebt...


----------



## Felger (10. März 2015)

übel


----------



## senfbrot (10. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich es nie gebraucht.
> Und das Ding ist wirklich dreckig geworden. Versprochen!  So sah es z.B. 7 Tage in Folge aus in PDS 2014 im Juli:
> Das Lager hat es aber nicht überlebt...
> Anhang anzeigen 367803 Anhang anzeigen 367804



..Gottseidank hattest Du den Mudguard installiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2015)

Jupp, gottseidank....
Irgendwann bin ich auch nur noch ohne Brille gefahren. Ging viel besser als mit. Meine Augen waren gegen Dreck und einfliegenden Matsch irgendwann unempfindlich. 
Am letzten Tag war ich dann allerdings halb blind und sah nur noch verschwommen. Hat fast 2 Tage gedauert, bis sich die Augen erholt hatten. 
Ob das so gut war...?


----------



## hulster (10. März 2015)

Leute - Interesse daran, dass es nen EVO - Fahrwerk/Einstellungs Thread gibt? Für Bionicon Frischlinge, wie mich?
Es gibt zwar ein paar Infos zu Gabel und Dämpfer, aber recht verteilt und schlecht zu finden.
Würd ihn bei Interesse dann aufmachen. Markiert einfach mit Gefällt mir oder Hilfreich. Wenn paar zusammenkommen, mach ich auf.


----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2015)

Find ich gut.
Dann solltest aber im 1. Post immer alles aktuell halten, wie z.B. Gewicht Biker, Luftdruck, was wie eingestellt ist....
Tabellarisch oder so.
Dann wäre es ne feine Sache und schön übersichtlich


----------



## hulster (10. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Find ich gut.
> Dann solltest aber im 1. Post immer alles aktuell halten, wie z.B. Gewicht Biker, Luftdruck, was wie eingestellt ist....
> Tabellarisch oder so.
> Dann wäre es ne feine Sache und schön übersichtlich



So hat ich das dann auch vor. Und dann oben anpinnen


----------



## Aquatenanga (10. März 2015)

was ein Sonntag.....
... nachdem ich mein EVO dank der fleißigen Waldarbeiter um Calw überdurchschnittlich oft über Tannen und anderes Gefälltes tragen durfte  (obwohl wir uns natürlich nur auf Wegen >2m bewegt haben) kann ich sagen:
die 14 Kilo liegen prima in der Hand...

Aber auch beim Fahren fühlt es sich super an, nur merke ich jetzt deutlich, dass ich mit dem EVO schneller unterwegs bin... und die nächste Kurve auch viel schneller da ist....

Aber daran kann man arbeiten....



 

Bis Samstag beim Schrauben.....


----------



## Trigan (11. März 2015)

Habe gestern abend auch mein Evo erhalten.

Bis auf die lange Wartezeit von DHL alles bestens. Das Bike macht einen soliden und wertigen Eindruck. Fahren konnte ich leider
nur einige wenige Meter gestern abend.

Bei mir ist es das 180 mit der Metrics Gabel. So wie es geliefert wurde, habe ich über dem Lenker zwei Spacer. Meine Frage lautet,
kann ich die Kappe mit dem Imbus lösen und die beiden Spacer und den Lenker abheben. Im Anschluss will ich die beiden Spacer zuerst und dann den Lenker montieren. Sinn der Übung ist es, den Lenker etwas höher zu bekommen.

Sollte gehen oder spicht etwas dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (11. März 2015)

Hallo, viel Spaß mit dem Evo, du löst die zwei Schrauben vom Vorbau, dann die Schraube an der Kappe rausdrehen, Lenker ab Spacer raus, Spacer rein, Lenker drauf, Kappe wieder anschrauben so weit zudrehen bis kein Spiel vorhanden, dann die Schrauben vom Vorbau anziehen. Ich habe auch die Spacer nach unten gesetzt, für mich ist es besser so.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Trigan (11. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich das auch umbauen und testen.

Ich denke das passt dann für mich besser.


----------



## triple-ooo (11. März 2015)

Trigan schrieb:


> Habe gestern abend auch mein Evo erhalten.
> 
> Bis auf die lange Wartezeit von DHL alles bestens. Das Bike macht einen soliden und wertigen Eindruck. Fahren konnte ich leider
> nur einige wenige Meter gestern abend.
> ...




Fotos! Fotos!


----------



## Resibiker (11. März 2015)

3,2,1 Meins DHL hat vor 30 min Geliefert genau nach 6 sehr langen tagen.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Dann knall mal ein paar Action-Bilder in die Gallerie!
Wohnzimmer haben wir genug gesehen


----------



## Don.Miguel (11. März 2015)

@aqua: fetziges Foto 
Viel Spaß beim Schrauberworkshop!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2015)

Eine Erfahrung:

Das Ventil am Systemkopf ist in der neuen Ausführung durch eine Kappe geschützt, um die der Klappdeckel erweitert wurde. Gestern habe ich irgendwann mit irgendwas, wahrscheinlich einem Rucksackgurt, den Deckel an dieser Kappe hochgezogen*. Das Fahrgefühl mit offenem System ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, um nicht zu sagen, unangenehm und vielleicht auch gefährlich. Je nach Situation. Es hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis ich bemerkt habe, was die Ursache war. 
War es wirklich notwendig, das Ventil über eine solche Kappe zu schützen?

*Nein, ich habe nicht vergessen, das System zu schließen. Ich hatte gar keine Dämpferpumpe mit. Das Bike ist auch vorher 20km lang hervorragend gelaufen. Der Fehler trat überraschen auf.


----------



## Gpunkt (11. März 2015)

Das ist am Wochenende bei den anderen mehrmals passiert, mir selber noch nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2015)

Der Sinn dahinter ist, eine mögliche Fehlerquelle beim Befüllen des System auszuschließen.
Es gibt eben einfach einige Kunden, die Schrauben die Pumpe auf und fangen an zu pumpen.
Jetzt ist dies nicht mehr möglich, weil die Klappe geöffnet werden muss, um eine Pumpe aufzuschrauben.


----------



## slimane- (11. März 2015)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (11. März 2015)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Das ist am Wochenende bei den anderen mehrmals passiert, mir selber noch nicht.


?????
Wie passiert auch sowas?
Ist mir noch nicht passiert.
Was eigentlich ungewöhnlich ist


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nicht passiert.
> Was eigentlich ungewöhnlich ist


Beginnst du zu schwächeln?


----------



## hulster (11. März 2015)

Einmal hängengeblieben, einmal vergessen. Finde aber man merkt es recht schnell, die Gabel sackt ja dann ein.


----------



## Resibiker (11. März 2015)

Heute zwichen 17 und 18 Uhr wurde das Erste Bionicon EVO in Luxemburger Wäldern gesichtet!
Mehrere Zeugen haben bestätigt, dass der Fahrer dieses Revoluzionärem Bike mit einem Dauergrinsen unterwegs war. Einige meinten er müsste sich aber ne Klingel anschaffen den mann höre das EVO nicht kommen, der Herr R aus H würde auf dem EVO auch weniger Schnaufen als auf seinem alten Edison.

Unser Reporter konte den Herrn R ausfindig machen und bad Ihn uns einige erleuterungen zu seinem EVO zu geben.
Mein EVO ist der kleine bruder vom BBE es wiegt 14,06Kg und ich fahre es im augenblick mit den selben Einstellungen wie mein Edison. Das EVO fährt sich jetzt schon so wie ich mir immer gewüncht habe dass sich das Edison hätte fahren sollen.Ich wagte nicht zu hoffen dass ich so ein Fahrgefühl jemals erleben durfte.
Unser Reporter hat das Interview abgebrochen den die Lob humne auf dieses Bike war nicht mehr auszuhalten.

Da unser Reporter den Herrn R erst nach Sonnenuntergang antraaf konnte er nur diese beiden Schnapschüsse ergattern, befohr es in der Werkstatt des Herrn R verschwand.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Schön, Resi. SO muß ein Bike aussehen 

Wie pervers steht denn dein blaues Knöpfchen?
Betätigst du das mit dem Zeigefinger?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... Das Ventil am Systemkopf ....


Ja, leider passiert mir das bei jeder Ausfahrt mindestens 1 mal. Wenn du z.B. im steileren Gelände in den Wiegetritt gehst, kannst du leicht mit dem Knie die Klappe an der Doppelbrückengabel öffnen. Mit Knieprotektoren spürst du das gar nicht. ...
Hat jemand einen Tip, wie man diese Klappe ev. fixieren kann?


----------



## Resibiker (12. März 2015)

Du siest aber auch alles, das wahr so ne ide werd ich wider ändern.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Du siest aber auch alles, das wahr so ne ide werd ich wider ändern.


Hast du die Rechtschreibkorrektur auf 'invert' gestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2015)

Ich habs auch so... das Knöpfchen


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip, wie man diese Klappe ev. fixieren kann?



Ich würde ja sagen: Fahr ohne Protektoren, dann 'merkst' du sofort, wenn du die Klappe öffnest   , oder den rechten Kurbelarm demontieren, dann hat sich das auch erledigt. Aber dann fällt die Kurbel raus. Also absägen...oder kein Pedal montieren  

Also fixieren würde ich:

- mal mit einem kleinen, dickeren O-Ring probieren (oder auch 2 O-Ringe), über die Ventilkappe streifen, dort sollte er halten. Innendurchmesser vom O-Ring so ca. 6mm. Dann spannt er auch gut. Nervig wäre, wenn sich die Klappe trotzdem kurz öffnet und du das System verstellst, wenn du gegen die Klappe kommst. Aber so könntest du die O-Ringe abstreifen, und am Ventil rumspielen.

- einen Kabelbinder nehmen. Der hält hinten ebenfalls. Problem wäre, ihn beim Luftdruck-testen abzuzwicken und einen neuen nehmen.
Oder so locker lassen, daß er sich grad noch drüberstreifen läßt. Falls das geht

- eine längere Ventilkappe nehmen (die Kappe sollte länger sein daß du die Kappe streifst und nicht die Klappe). Würde ich aber nicht machen. Da wäre mir die Gefahr, den Gewindestopfen kaputtzumachen, zu groß.

- Was wahrscheinlich nicht gehen wird: Das Standrohr um 90° drehen, so daß die Schläuche zum Steuerrohr zeigen und die Klappe nach außen zeigt

Hmmmm, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.
Könnte dir ein extra Schutzblechle machen, aus unzerstörbarem Edelstahl


----------



## Resibiker (12. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> - Was wahrscheinlich nicht gehen wird: Das Standrohr um 90° drehen, so daß die Schläuche zum Steuerrohr zeigen und die Klappe nach außen zeigt


Um Zirka 25° bis 30° drehen damit die Kappe über der oberen Doppelbrücke steht und nicht mehr von unten frei erreichbar ist


----------



## Resibiker (12. März 2015)

Was anderes zum Systhem am EVO!
Ich habe festgestelt dass beim zurückstellen von Uphill auf Downhill position mehr karft nötig ist als beim Edison Oder kommt das durch den Mehrgelenker Hinterbau?


----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Was anderes zum Systhem am EVO!
> Ich habe festgestelt dass beim zurückstellen von Uphill auf Downhill position mehr karft nötig ist als beim Edison Oder kommt das durch den Mehrgelenker Hinterbau?


Ich finde es leichter als z.B. Supershuttle und Alva180 beide G2s


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Was anderes zum Systhem am EVO!
> Ich habe festgestelt dass beim zurückstellen von Uphill auf Downhill position mehr karft nötig ist als beim Edison Oder kommt das durch den Mehrgelenker Hinterbau?



Kommt durch die Hyper-Extension Funktion des EVOs. 
Deswegen geht es tendentiell auch schwerer als beim Supershuttle und auch als beim ALVA 180. 

Kommt aber natürlich auch auf den Druck in der oberen Luftkammer (also im System) an.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> - mal mit einem kleinen, dickeren O-Ring probieren (oder auch 2 O-Ringe), über die Ventilkappe streifen, dort sollte er halten. ... Nervig wäre, wenn sich die Klappe trotzdem kurz öffnet und du das System verstellst, wenn du gegen die Klappe kommst.


An den O-Ring habe ich auch gedacht. Aber deine Befürchtung ist ernst zu nehmen. Derzeit nehme ich so einen mit Kuststoff umgebenen Zwirbeldraht (wie heißen die wirklich?). Der hält und kann öfter benutzt werden.


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795282?in=set

Vote for us!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... Zwirbeldraht ...



hightech! nur das Beste für mein neues Bike!!!


----------



## bolg (12. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> hightech! nur das Beste für mein neues Bike!!!


 
 Loctite Superfest !!


----------



## Resibiker (12. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip, wie man diese Klappe ev. fixieren kann?


Hier die Luxemburger Lösung




Natürlich keine Lösung für die Monk's unter den Bioconisten


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2015)

Ja, das sieht gut aus. Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Grüße M.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Und wie laufen dann die Schläuche nach vorne weiter?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. März 2015)

Ich glaube, ich werde den äußeren Höcker vom Schutzeil abfeilen.
Absolut high-tech.


----------



## ABBiker (13. März 2015)

Gestern hat bei mir der Postmann geklingelt...
leider hatte ich noch nicht so viel Zeit wie ich für den Umbau bräuchte. Daher nur ein vorläufiges Handybild (keine Angst, der Kabelsalat wird noch gekürzt).

Die Aufbauqualität und die Schweißnähte des Rahmens sind Top! Was mich allerdings wundert ist die geringe Reifenfreiheit der Gabel.
Das ist nicht das original Vorderrad! Conti Trailking auf Ryde Trace Enduro. Es sieht nicht nur so aus, die kleinen Gummi Noppen berühren tatsächlich die Gabelbrücke. Wie sieht es bei den anderen Metric Fahreren aus?


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Boah baut der TK 2.4 fett. Haste dir das mal auf dem Foto im Vergleich zum HR angeschaut?

Nicht bös sein für den folgenden Kommentar....
Ich mag die Trace eingentlich auch, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen widersinnig die leichte Felge zu nehmen und dann nen > 1kg Reifen draufzupacken? Oder liefert Conti den 2.4er mittlerweile ohne Apex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (13. März 2015)

Ja, der Trailking ist fett (wiegt 990g)! Das ist der zweite Laufradsatz, je nach Einsatz. Ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass Die Felge nicht die robusteste ist .


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Mit sowenig Reifenfreiheit war ich auch mal unterwegs.
Geht garnicht.
Etwas Schlamm und das Casting schleifts ab ohne Ende.
Und jeder Stein treibt dich durch das 'klack-klack-klack' in den Wahnsinn!


----------



## bartos0815 (13. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ja, der Trailking ist fett (wiegt 990g)! Das ist der zweite Laufradsatz, je nach Einsatz. Ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass Die Felge nicht die robusteste ist .


26er casting?


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass Die Felge nicht die robusteste ist .



Ja, Ja - aber das mein ich nicht, so schlecht ist die nicht. Wenn du nen sauberen Fahrstil hast und nicht überall drauf hälst, wird die schon halten. Hast halt nur das Restrisiko, dass es irgendwo mal nicht passt und du draufhalten musst oder was übersiehst.
Aber wieso nicht z.B. nen DHR II drauf. Der ist ca. 200g !!!! leichter (2.3 TR 3C vorne, Dual hinten).
Ich bin den TK gefahren, allerdings nur in 2.2 weil mir das Apex-Gelumpe zu schwer war. Der DHR II kann alles besser, Rollwiderstand ist zum TK kein Unterschied spürbar. Und mit dem kommste wirklich durch ganze Jahr inkl. dauerndem Winter-Matsch.
Und dann macht die Trace wieder Sinn. Und so billig hast selten 400g gespart. 
Ach so - und das Platzproblem sollte sich dann auch erledigt haben


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Hier sind mal ein paar offizielle Videos von X-Fsuion, die ich gefunden habe, und sehr interessant sein könnten.
Prinzipiell sind "normale" Luftdämpfer immer so aufgebaut, wie die 02s von XF und auch der Magura schaut so aus.
X-Fusion und Magura Dämpfer haben keine sich immer wieder selbst befüllende Negativkammer, wie Fox und jetzt auch die neuen Rock Shox Dämpfer. Bei RockShox und Fox verschleißen dadurch die Dichtungen schneller, bei XF und Mag sollte man ab und zu die Negativkammer resetten, damit der Dämpfer schön weich losbricht
Deshalb empfielt sich, die Negativkammer immer mal wieder zu resetten, indem man die Luftkammer abzieht, reinigt, fettet und wieder montiert.
Achtet bei eurem Magura DÄmpfer darauf, dass er beim Ausfedern nicht auf dem O-Ring austoppt, sondern auf komprimierter Luft. Dann spricht er gut an. Wenn er beim Ausfedern auf dem O-ring zum stehen kommt, dann sollte die Luftkammer mal resettet werden. Das kann Magura, oder wir, oder ihr selbst, wenn ihr euch das zutraut.
Wer nun noch ein bisschen weiter denkt, der kann sich vorstellen, was passieren würde, wenn man nicht nur auf der Positivseite (um die Progression zu erhöhen), sondern auch auf der Negativseite ein (klein) wenig geeignetes extra Fett reinpackt. Dann würde nämlich der Dämpfer sicher auf Luft zum liegen kommen, weil Luft nicht auf 0 komprimierbar ist.






Beim Vector Air ist´s das gleiche...





Und hier nochwas zur Metric:





Ich möchte trotzdem nochmal anmerken:
dies ist keine Freigabe, dass Dämpfer geöffnet werden sollen.
Wenn jemand Hand anlegt, dann sollte er wissen, was er tut, denn er tut es auf eigene Gefahr. Wenn er etwas kaputtmacht, dann muss er eben zahlen...

Klar, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> 26er casting?



Dir ist bewusst, dass es keine zwei verschiedenen Metric Castings gibt?



hulster schrieb:


> Ich mag die Trace eingentlich auch, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen widersinnig die leichte Felge zu nehmen und dann nen > 1kg Reifen draufzupacken? Oder liefert Conti den 2.4er mittlerweile ohne Apex?



Gerade das macht für mich eher Sinn, als leichte Ryde und leichte Reifen. Denn ein leichter Reifen schlägt noch viel eher und härter durch, als ein 1kg+ Reifen. Der nimmt dir mit seiner stabilen Karkasse und dem meist gut dämpfenden Gummi zumindest einiges an Energie ab, die bei nem Durchschlag sonst auf die Felge treffen würde.

Aber generell ist die Ryde nix für so ein Rad. Zumindest nix für mich. Das Ding wär bei mir in Nullkommanix kaputt.
Die Charger Pro Felgen sind mittlerweile alles andere mehr als rund. Schön leicht das Ding, aber sobald Durchschläge ins Spiel kommen, dellt das Ding ein wie Knetmasse.
Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht so ganz. Einigermaßen stabile Felgen hatten immer so um die 500g (auch schon bei 21m Maulweite). Felgen sind nunmal keine Weltraumwissenschaft. Da geht´s ohne anderes Material irgendwann nicht mehr wirklich leichter.
Wenn es jetzt Felgen mit knapp 30mm Maulweite gibt, die deutlich unter 500g wiegen, dann mache ich mir da schon meine Gedanken.
Haben denn wirklich alle Felgenhersteller über 15 Jahre gepennt, oder ist es vielleicht nur der Gewichtswahn.
Die Dinger sind ja immer noch rund, haben irgendwie noch den gleichen Querschnitt und das Material ist auch noch nicht großartig anders geworden.

Für Wald und Wiesentrails reichts natürlich aus. Sobald es in steiniges oder felsiges, oder einfach grobes Gelände geht, würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Zumidest mit 80kg+...

Nur meine Meinung...


Zur Reifenfreiheit? Also ich hab bei meiner 26" Doppelbrücke massig Platz! Ich möchte fast behaupten, dann kann man ne Sau durchjagen... ...undweg...


----------



## Felger (13. März 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Gestern hat bei mir der Postmann geklingelt...
> leider hatte ich noch nicht so viel Zeit wie ich für den Umbau bräuchte. Daher nur ein vorläufiges Handybild (keine Angst, der Kabelsalat wird noch gekürzt).
> 
> Die Aufbauqualität und die Schweißnähte des Rahmens sind Top! Was mich allerdings wundert ist die geringe Reifenfreiheit der Gabel.
> Das ist nicht das original Vorderrad! Conti Trailking auf Ryde Trace Enduro. Es sieht nicht nur so aus, die kleinen Gummi Noppen berühren tatsächlich die Gabelbrücke. Wie sieht es bei den anderen Metric Fahreren aus?Anhang anzeigen 368761 Anhang anzeigen 368762







mit einem DHF 3C (allerdings 2,3) - kein Problem. seh mir das aber noch mal genauer an


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Gerade das macht für mich eher Sinn, als leichte Ryde und leichte Reifen. Denn ein leichter Reifen schlägt noch viel eher und härter durch, als ein 1kg+ Reifen. Der nimmt dir mit seiner stabilen Karkasse und dem meist gut dämpfenden Gummi zumindest einiges an Energie ab, die bei nem Durchschlag sonst auf die Felge treffen würde.
> 
> Aber generell ist die Ryde nix für so ein Rad. Zumindest nix für mich. Das Ding wär bei mir in Nullkommanix kaputt.
> Die Charger Pro Felgen sind mittlerweile alles andere mehr als rund. Schön leicht das Ding, aber sobald Durchschläge ins Spiel kommen, dellt das Ding ein wie Knetmasse.



Da muss ich dir mal wiedersprechen. Wenn ich schon leichte Felgen nehme, dann auch leichte Reifen (Wobei Maxxis Minion alles andere sind, aber keine Leichtbauweise). Denn wieso nehm ich denn leichte Felgen? Weil ich doch noch die 50g rauskitzeln möchte. Sonst macht das Ganze für MICH keine Sinn.

Sonst pflichte ich dir allerdings bei. So ne Felge muss man nicht bei nem Enduro fahren.
Allerdings wiegen die EX471 bei 26mm Maulweite, die bei den Spline ONE EX verbaut sind, auch nur 480g und sind robust.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Die hat 25mm und wiegt das gleiche, wie die Ryde mit 29mm Maulweite. Das ist schon noch ein Unterschied.
Selbst Syntace bleibt bei 530g bei 28mm Maulweite. 
Diese Felge würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren. Leider ist das Ding mal wieder unbezahlbar. Wie so oft bei S+L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Luftdruck und etwas weniger Geschwindigkeit und einer schonenden Linienwahl? Dann fährt man >10 Jahre ohne Platten 
Und dazu braucht man keine ultra schweren Laufräder. 
Aber ich sehe schon ich fahre "Old School".
Wenn ich Alpenpässen runterfahre werde ich ab und zu überholt, etwa 10 min später sehe ich dann die Jungs ihren Reifen flicken . An Ende sind sie dann eher langsamer.
Na ja jeder wie er will.


----------



## steffpro (13. März 2015)

Wie? Du achtest noch auf die linienwahl?  Das braucht es mit dem Evo jetzt nimmer. Das bügelt einfach drüber.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Ja, ich fahre eignentlich immer eine vorausschauende Linie. Nur irgendwann wird man halt wirklich schnell und da hilft auch ne gute Linie nix mehr, wenn irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert.
Bis vor 3-4 Jahren bin ich extrem materialschonend unterwegs gewesen und dachte schon, ich sei schnell. 
Jetzt bin ich noch schneller, und mit 85kg+ Kampfgewicht auch nicht gerade leicht. Da klappts nicht immer mit "auf die Felgen aufpassen".
Und irgendwie werd ich immer noch schneller, ich kann noch viel lernen...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich gilt diese Formel näherungsweise:
Lebensalter + Max. Geschwindigkeit  = 100


----------



## steffpro (13. März 2015)

Der Faktor "Vertrauen ins bike" muss da noch zwingend mit rein.


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Das Vertrauen ist da. Voll und ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Diese Felge würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren. Leider ist das Ding mal wieder unbezahlbar. Wie so oft bei S+L.





Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahre eignentlich immer eine vorausschauende Linie. Nur irgendwann wird man halt wirklich schnell und da hilft auch ne gute Linie nix mehr, wenn irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert.
> Bis vor 3-4 Jahren bin ich extrem materialschonend unterwegs gewesen und dachte schon, ich sei schnell.
> Jetzt bin ich noch schneller, und mit 85kg+ Kampfgewicht auch nicht gerade leicht. Da klappts nicht immer mit "auf die Felgen aufpassen".
> Und irgendwie werd ich immer noch schneller, ich kann noch viel lernen...



Weswegen du diese Felge dann besser nicht fahren solltest. Außerdem ist das Felgenhorn echt Mini, da könnte es bei zu wenig Druck in Kurven/Anliegern schon plötzlich Plopp machen.  
Bei schonender Fahrweise und nicht zu hoher Geschwindigkeit tut dies aber gut. 
Aber gibt ja noch die Edge 28. Das kannste dann richtig breit und richtig stabil fahren. Felgenhorn ist höher und wenn du asymmetrisch ausprobieren willst, geht das auch mit der.


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gilt diese Formel näherungsweise:
> Lebensalter + Max. Geschwindigkeit  = 100



Da hätte ich ja noch genügend Potential um mich ordentlich zu zerlegen...


----------



## dj_evil (14. März 2015)

Hab Heute das neue Evo auf der kurzen Hausrunde getestet.
Nunja, hoch gings nicht ganz so schnell wie mit dem alten Bike....lag aber nur an meiner schlechten Kondition.....aber runter: kein Vergleich, einfach nur Klasse. Eigentlich fast schade, dass die mühsam erabreiteten Höhenmeter nun noch schneller vernichtet sind. Vor lauter Spass habe ich komplet vergessen an der Federelementen zu schrauben. Gegenüber meinem 10 jährigen Trek Liquid war ich vor allem auf die Funktion von 1x11 mit 28t oval, Bionicon Sytem und absenkbarer Sattelstütze gespannt.
Ovales Blatt: nicht bemerkt, 11 Gänge reichen.
Bionicon System: stufenlose Verstellbarkeit ist super, interessanterweise klettert das Bike aber auch im "Downhillmodus" sehr gut
Sattelstütze: da ich beim alten Bike den Sattel immer komplett versenkt hatte, habe ich gehofft, dass die 150mm reichen. Nun beim Edison habe den Sattel auch in den sehr steilen Passagen am Ende nur noch ca. 5 cm versenkt.
Beim Aufsitzen ist das Bike eher hoch, sobald ich aber gefahren bin war ich wie im Bike.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Absolut gelungene Geometrie. Den Rest lote ich dann später aus.
Bilder folgen ebenfalls später.


----------



## starduck91 (18. März 2015)

dj_evil schrieb:


> 1x11 mit 28t oval



Ist das Blatt von Bionicon?

Und welche Kettenblätter werden angeboten?


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2015)

Ja, sein Kettenblatt ist ein 28er B-Ring. 

Größen und Versionen sind folgende verfügbar und auf Lager in D (bis auf BB30 34T, die sind schon wieder ausverkauft):
28, 30, 32, 34, 36 jeweils für SRAM GXP oder BB30/PF30 Kurbeln
32, 34, 36 für 104er 4-Arm Lochkreis
38, 42 für 110er 5-Arm Lochkreis  (Cyclocross)
und im April kommt dazu: 
28, 30, 32, 34, 36 für Race Face Cinch (die werden gerade produziert)


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Hat schon jemand den Fett-Mode im Dämpfer gemacht?
Werde das heut oder morgen machen


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Fett-Mode im Dämpfer gemacht?
> Werde das heut oder morgen machen



Yep - kein Problem. Würde aber empfehlen ne Kanüle mit großen Durchmesser zu nehmen (damit das Fett überhaupt durchgeht), damit man sich nicht den ganzen Ventilsitz einsaut. Und bitte wirklich ml weise, wie Sacki sagt. Ich hab direkt 2-3 ml reingehauen und das passt mir ganz gut, aber der Effekt war deutlich. Und keine Sorge die Dämpfercharakteristik ändert sich nicht, alles immer noch schön smooth nachher.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, daß es vorteilhaft wäre, auch vorne etwas Fett 'einzubauen'.
Deshalb schraube ich ihn eh ab.
Und ja, 2-3ml dachte ich auch


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, daß es vorteilhaft wäre, auch vorne etwas Fett 'einzubauen'.



Yep - aber das hatte Sacki später gesagt, da war ich schon durch. 

Wolltest du im eingebauten Zustand probieren?


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Wollte ich erst, aber wenn ich eh dran bin mach ich vorne auch gleich etwas Fett rein.
Progression fehlt mir noch deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2015)

Also "vorne" mit der Fettmenge wirklich vorsichtig sein (wie überall am Dämpfer natürlich), denn wenn *zu viel Fett* drin ist, dann wird der Dämpfer nämlich auch etwas *kürzer*.  
Es reicht wirklich sehr wenig Fett. Der Dämpfer sollte bei 10 bar nicht weniger als 198 oder 199mm lang sein, nachdem da irgendetwas getunt wurde.
Ich fahre den HLR mit irendwas zwischen 198 und 199 (Auge bis Gewindeanfang). Hab dann so 3mm weniger Federweg am Hinterrad, aber dafür spricht der Dämpfer superb an.

Und bezüglich der Kanüle? Da braucht´s keine Kanüle. Einfach die Kunststoff-Spritze ansetzen und rein damit.
Wenn am Ventilsitz etwas Fett ist, dann ist das eher gut als schlecht. Meine Ventilsitze sind nie trocken.
Verkleistert soll so  etwas natürlich auch nicht sein.

Und vergesst nicht: Ihr macht das alles auf eigene Faust. Wenn was kaputt geht, dann kostet das Geld.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Danke für die Info 
Vorne mache ich sehr wenig rein, und hinten 2ml.
Dann kann ich immer noch etwas durch's Ventil nach'schütten'


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wollte ich erst, aber wenn ich eh dran bin mach ich vorne auch gleich etwas Fett rein.



Meinte ich auch. Air Can im eingebauten Zustand abdrehen. Ist die Frage, ob sie ausreichend weit runtergeht. Hatte ich im Fahrwerksthread schon mal gefragt, aber hat Sacki wahrscheinlich überlesen.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Man braucht den Dämpfer doch nur hinten lösen,
Dämpfer vom Bodo abschrauben, dann den Dämpfer öffnen.
Bodo + Verschlauchung bleibt unangetastet.

Apropos ummodeln: Hab mich mittlerweile an Knöpfchen rechts und Sattelstütze links gewöhnen können.
Ebenfalls an die mageren 150mm Absenkung.
Wobei ich bei richtig extremen Spots noch manuell absenke.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Man braucht den Dämpfer doch nur hinten lösen,
> Dämpfer vom Bodo abschrauben, dann den Dämpfer öffnen.
> Bodo + Verschlauchung bleibt unangetastet.



Druck vor dem öffen ablassen  ...haben wir gelernt


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Man braucht den Dämpfer doch nur hinten lösen,
> Dämpfer vom Bodo abschrauben, dann den Dämpfer öffnen.
> Bodo + Verschlauchung bleibt unangetastet.



Schon klar - aber wenn es reichen würde die Air Can im eingebauten Zustand abzuschrauben....
....ist doch weniger Arbeit. Und du will ja keine Dichtungen o.ä. tauschen

mal sehn was Sacki sagt.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Apropos ummodeln: Hab mich mittlerweile an Knöpfchen rechts und Sattelstütze links gewöhnen können.
> Ebenfalls an die mageren 150mm Absenkung.
> Wobei ich bei richtig extremen Spots noch manuell absenke.



Da ging es auch weniger um die Bedienung, als das sich der B-Switch nur AUF dem Lenker montieren lässt und somit stärker sturzgefährdet wäre, oder UNTEN und dann aber links vom Bremsgriff, was für mich zu weit innen wäre.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Druck vor dem öffen ablassen  ...haben wir gelernt



Schon klar 



hulster schrieb:


> Schon klar - aber wenn es reichen würde die Air Can im eingebauten Zustand abzuschrauben....
> ....ist doch weniger Arbeit. Und du will ja keine Dichtungen o.ä. tauschen
> 
> mal sehn was Sacki sagt.



Ach, so meinst du das.
Könnte reichen.
So aus der Ferne betrachtet....




hulster schrieb:


> Da ging es auch weniger um die Bedienung, als das sich der B-Switch nur AUF dem Lenker montieren lässt und somit stärker sturzgefährdet wäre, oder UNTEN und dann aber links vom Bremsgriff, was für mich zu weit innen wäre.



Mich stört er momentan auch noch, so ganz ungeschützt 'obenauf'.
Irgendwas muß ich hier noch ändern.
Vor lauter fahren komme ich aber nicht dazu


----------



## steffpro (18. März 2015)

Der B-switch müsste doch rechts und links jeweils oben und unten montierbar sein. Man kann ihn ja von der Halterung lösen und andersrum wieder dranschrauben. Oder ist bei der Montage rechts unten was im Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da ging es auch weniger um die Bedienung, als das sich der B-Switch nur AUF dem Lenker montieren lässt und somit stärker sturzgefährdet wäre, oder UNTEN und dann aber links vom Bremsgriff, was für mich zu weit innen wäre.


Am ALVA ist der B-Switch bei mir auf der rechten Seite unter dem Lenker rechts von der Bremse montiert. Beim EDISON ist es auf der linken Seite links von der Bremshalterung ebenfalls unten. Mir passt es ein beiden Fällen.


----------



## Resibiker (18. März 2015)

Die leitungen sind bei bionicongabeln zu kurtz wenn man den switch nicht auf der gleichen seite wie die angeschlossene kartuche montiert hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2015)

So ist es.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mich stört er momentan auch noch, so ganz ungeschützt 'obenauf'.
> Irgendwas muß ich hier noch ändern.
> Vor lauter fahren komme ich aber nicht dazu



Das geht nicht. Du kannst das Ding zwar auf dem Halter drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber du bekommst die Schläuche nicht ohne Knick am Trigger vorbei. DAS ist das Problem. So kannst du nur links vom Bremsgriff montieren und mußt jedesmal den Griff loslassen.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Die leitungen sind bei bionicongabeln zu kurtz wenn man den switch nicht auf der gleichen seite wie die angeschlossene kartuche montiert hat.



Weswegen ich mir auch schon eine neue bestellt habe.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Du kannst das Ding zwar auf dem Halter drehen und wenden wie du willst, aber du bekommst die Schläuche nicht ohne Knick am Trigger vorbei. DAS ist das Problem. So kannst du nur links vom Bremsgriff montieren und mußt jedesmal den Griff loslassen.



Genau das Problem hat den Basteltrieb in mir wieder mal geweckt.
Evt. eine Art Matchmaker-Lösung?
Werde ich demnächst ernsthaft in Angriff nehmen....

Ich habe den Halter auch gedreht und gewendet (als ich sämtliche Leitungen kürzte), wollte dann aber unbedingt noch ne Runde drehen....seitdem sitzt er auf dem 'Präsentierteller'  

Habe noch ein 'altes Knöpfchen'. Vielleicht paßt das irgendwie besser.....
Auf Dauer bleibt es so jedenfalls nicht.



hulster schrieb:


> Weswegen ich mir auch schon eine neue bestellt habe.



Als alter Bioniconisti hab ich das in der Gruschtelkiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

PS: Mein Bash ist schon etwas abgenutzt (Farbe), hält und funktioniert tadellos 

(ups, wollte edit anstatt Post  )


----------



## sPiediNet (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....seitdem sitzt er auf dem 'Präsentierteller'



Also ich habe den B-Knopf auch auf dem Lenker montiert und kann das Bike auf den "Kopf" bzw. Lenker/Sattel stellen ohne das Knöpfchen zu beschädigen

...natürlich braucht es die richtigen Griffe


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Also ich habe den B-Knopf auch auf dem Lenker montiert und kann das Bike auf den "Kopf" bzw. Lenker/Sattel stellen ohne das Knöpfchen zu beschädigen


Mit 'auf dem Kopf STEHEN' hat es nichts zu tun, eher mit auf den Kopf 'fallen'


----------



## sPiediNet (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mit 'auf dem Kopf STEHEN' hat es nichts zu tun, eher mit auf den Kopf 'fallen'


Da breche ich mir vorher nochmals mein Jochbein ...als dass ich mir das B-Knöpfchen beim Sturz abreisse ...man kann auch so blöd stürzen, dass genau ein spitzer Stein voll fies von unten an den Lenker knallt ..und päng B-Knopf kaputt


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Da breche ich mir vorher nochmals mein Jochbein ...als dass ich mir das B-Knöpfchen beim Sturz abreisse ...man kann auch so blöd stürzen, dass genau ein spitzer Stein voll fies von unten an den Lenker knallt ..und päng B-Knopf kaputt



Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeit - selbst die Bionicon Jungs sagen, es ist keine gute Idee den Knopf oben drauf zu montieren.


----------



## The Bug (18. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Fett-Mode im Dämpfer gemacht?
> Werde das heut oder morgen machen



Also nur zum Verständniss: was macht ihr mit den 2-3 ml Fett aus was für einer spritzengrösse wohin? Was für Auswirkungen sind zu erwarten?
Einmal für total verwirrte bitte....


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Meinte ich auch. Air Can im eingebauten Zustand abdrehen. Ist die Frage, ob sie ausreichend weit runtergeht. Hatte ich im Fahrwerksthread schon mal gefragt, aber hat Sacki wahrscheinlich überlesen.



Lasst solche Geschichten mal bleiben... 
Wie sollte das denn überhaupt funktionieren? Dann müsste ja bei jedem kompletten Einfedern passieren, denn die Luftkammer federt ja fast bis zum Gewinde-Ansatz ein.


----------



## markus_1973 (18. März 2015)

@Sackmann: 
Ist die neue DA160mm auch für 200mm-Bremsscheiben freigegeben?


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2015)

Ja


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...man kann auch so blöd stürzen, dass genau ein spitzer Stein voll fies von unten an den Lenker knallt ..und päng B-Knopf kaputt


Mensch, reiz damage0099 nicht. Der kann das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2015)

Also ich bin den Knopf auch oben gefahren, bevor ich auf 1x11 umgestiegen bin. 
Fand ich einfach deutlich schöner zu bedienen. Kaputt gemacht hab ich auch nix. Beim "auf den Kopf stellen" und vor allem beim Stürzen sollte man aber schon aufpassen. 
Also ich persönlich würde den Knopf auch oben fahren bei zweifach vorne. Gleich zwischen Griff und Schalt-/Bremshebel


----------



## TheSpecialOne (18. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich bin den Knopf auch oben gefahren, bevor ich auf 1x11 umgestiegen bin.
> Fand ich einfach deutlich schöner zu bedienen. Kaputt gemacht hab ich auch nix. Beim "auf den Kopf stellen" und vor allem beim Stürzen sollte man aber schon aufpassen.
> Also ich persönlich würde den Knopf auch oben fahren bei zweifach vorne. Gleich zwischen Griff und Schalt-/Bremshebel


Also ich finde auch das man beim Stürzen aufpassen sollte.  Nicht nur wegen dem vieldiskutierten Knöpfchen. Nix für ungut. Das musste aber gesagt werden.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Also nur zum Verständniss: was macht ihr mit den 2-3 ml Fett aus was für einer spritzengrösse wohin? Was für Auswirkungen sind zu erwarten?
> Einmal für total verwirrte bitte....



Schau mal in den Fahrwerksthread. Da hat Sacki es genau beschrieben.
Ich will es jetzt hier nicht in Kurzform beschreiben, damit es sich die Leute genau durchlesen und verstehen.


----------



## slowbeat (18. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da ging es auch weniger um die Bedienung, als das sich der B-Switch nur AUF dem Lenker montieren lässt und somit stärker sturzgefährdet wäre, oder UNTEN und dann aber links vom Bremsgriff, was für mich zu weit innen wäre.





 Passt prima und zum Draufdrücken muss ich nix loslassen.


----------



## The Bug (18. März 2015)

Leider ist das im Fahrwerkthreat nicht wirklich auffindbar hab's jetzt schon 3 mal durchgelesen.
Irgend wo habe ich gelesen dass das über das Ventil eingefüllt werde soll?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. März 2015)

jupp, Ventileinsatz nach Ablassen des Drucks rausmachen, Fett ml-weise einfüllen, wobei jeder ml spürbar sein soll. Fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Leider ist das im Fahrwerkthreat nicht wirklich auffindbar hab's jetzt schon 3 mal durchgelesen.
> Irgend wo habe ich gelesen dass das über das Ventil eingefüllt werde soll?



Nicht ganz, aber teilweise haste Recht. Das mit der Negativkammer und dem Ansprechen ist im Fahrwerkthread erklärt von Beitrag

#42

natürlich in den ersten Beitrag kopiert. 
Dafür musst du aber die Air Can abnehmen und vorher den Dämpfer ausbauen


Das andere kam glaube ich sogar aus diesem Thread, müsste ich aber noch kopieren.
Da geht es einfach um Volumenreduzierung durch Einfüllen von Fett und somit Erhöhung der Progression. Also wie die Spader-Ringe bei RS, oder anderen.
G2 Fett (nicht Öl) über das Ventil mit entfernten Einsatz einfüllen. Einfach ne große Spritze nehmen.
ABER ACHTUNG immer nur 1 ml - JA NUR 1 ml. Ich habe direkt 2-3 eingefüllt und hatte Glück, dass es recht gut passte. Der Effekt war deutlich. Habe aber 100kg voll bepackt.


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Ich habe gestern abend (eher nacht  ), auch noch das Dämpfer-Tuning gemacht.

Allerdings nur durch das Ventil (2ml).
Ich konnte die vordere Kammer nicht von Hand aufbekommen.
So leicht wie im Video ist es bei mir nicht.

Heut Testfahrt, gestern nur etwas rumgehüpfe.
Er hat gegen 'Ende' tatsächlich spürbar mehr Progression.
Bin vorher gehüpft, Fett rein, wieder gehüpft.
Sag nach O-Ring nahezu identisch.
Gemessen hab ich nicht, vergessen.
Hab nur den O-Ring am Sag gelassen.


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich konnte die vordere Kammer nicht von Hand aufbekommen.
> So leicht wie im Video ist es bei mir nicht.



Die hat Sacki bestimmt alle nachgezogen..   

.... damit niemand mehr Eigenverantwortung übernehmen muss.

...duck und wech....

... neh Quatsch. Ich hatte ja probiert sie zu lösen und geht. Aber halt nur eine Umdrehung und wieder zu, weil ich wissen wollte ob es geht.

Hast wohl schlecht gefrühstückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Dann probier ich's heut abend nochmal. Und frühstücke vorher ordentlich


----------



## Gpunkt (19. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dann probier ich's heut abend nochmal. Und frühstücke vorher ordentlich


oder du drehst richtig rum


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> oder du drehst richtig rum



das wäre doch auch ein Ansatz das Luftvolumen zu verkleinern und die Progression zu erhöhen


----------



## sPiediNet (19. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> das wäre doch auch ein Ansatz das Luftvolumen zu verkleinern und die Progression zu erhöhen


Aber eben nur nach einem wirklich fetten Frühstück


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Lästert ihr nur!


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Lästert ihr nur!



Steilvorlagen werden Volley genommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Bug (19. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern abend (eher nacht  ), auch noch das Dämpfer-Tuning gemacht.
> 
> Allerdings nur durch das Ventil (2ml).
> Ich konnte die vordere Kammer nicht von Hand aufbekommen.
> ...



Hast du dann auch den gleichen Druck  reingemacht ?
War das nicht so dass du weniger Druck fahren kannst wenn Mann das so macht?
Ich wiege übrigens mit Ausrüstung auch so ca. 100kg noch....
Wird von Woche zu Woche weniger


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Ich hab etwas weniger Druck drin.
Gehe gleich testen


----------



## sPiediNet (19. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas weniger Druck drin.
> Gehe gleich testen


An zuwenig Freizeit zum Biken und Schrauben kannst Du dich wohl nicht beklagen ..oder?


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> An zuwenig Freizeit zum Biken und Schrauben kannst Du dich wohl nicht beklagen ..oder?


Dafür hab ich nicht die richtige Gegend 
Tja, da ich das Evo habe, muß ich es auch nutzen, sonst wär's doch rausgeschmissenes Geld 

btw: Den Dämpfer hab ich gestern Nacht um 11 noch gemoddet 


Aber heut net so lang, hab mir schon ne Lösung für das Knöpfchen ausgedacht.
Hoffentlich reichts mir noch dafür.....
Ich habe nämlich das Problem, daß die Touren immer länger werden....und spaßiger


----------



## Helenzo (19. März 2015)

Der Sonne entgegen


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2015)

Also ich muß sagen, ist der Hammer was 2.5ml Fett ausmachen!

Wahnsinn!
Spricht superfluschig an und schlägt nicht mehr durch!
Genialer Tip!

Nun paßt's...

Nach meiner Härtetest-Treppe noch 5mm Restweg übrig 

Vllt. reichts mir am WE den Dämpfer vorne auch noch mit 'nem Muggaseggale Fett auszustatten 

Gestern kriegte ich wieder nicht genug 

Aber keine Angst, Spiedi, hab die Cam im Rucksack gelassen


----------



## sPiediNet (20. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, Spiedi, hab die Cam im Rucksack gelassen



...kein Problem ich freue mich ja für Dich


----------



## hulster (20. März 2015)

Mal noch nen kleine Tip. Macht euch nen kleinen Rahmenschutzaufkleber kurz hinter die seitlichen Kabelführungen unten am Unterrohr für Bremse und Schaltung. Die Kabel haben zwar theoretisch knapp 1mm Abstand zum Rahmen, aber leider kann sich da schon mal schnell was Sand/Matsch verfangen und schon scheuert es. Mir leider passiert.


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2015)

Habe am Unterrohr ne Schutzfolie angeklebt, und auch da, wo's scheuern könnte...


----------



## hulster (20. März 2015)

Unterrohr hab ich auch. Dachte aber der Abstand der Züge an den Haltern reicht, aber nicht bedacht, dass sich da auch gröberer Dreck zwischensetzen kann. Die Stelle is auch noch klein und unauffällig. Aber wer da vielleicht sehr penibel ist, freut sich vielleicht über den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (20. März 2015)

Das Dämpfer Tuning scheint kein Luxus Problem zu sein. Für alle die, der Federweg mit eh schon zuviel Druck durchrauscht, macht es Sinn das Luft Volumen zu verringern. Natürlich trifft es nicht für alle zu ...aber ist eine gute Option. Gehe morgen mal zur Apotheke und verlange mal eine Fette Spritze "smile"


----------



## hulster (20. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Gehe morgen mal zur Apotheke und verlange mal eine Fette Spritze "smile"



Nimm doch eine fürs Bremsen entlüften. Mach se nur vorher ordentlich sauber.


----------



## sPiediNet (20. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nimm doch eine fürs Bremsen entlüften. Mach se nur vorher ordentlich sauber.


Meine Bremsen sind fit wie ein Turnschuh und brauchen keine Intravenöse Behandlung....


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2015)

Jungs, ihr seid alle Spitze! 
Die EVOs sind überall auf den Trails unterwegs und machen anscheinend richtig Spaß.
Gestern wurde wieder ein Schwertreiter mit EVO Foto des Tages.
Heute geht's schon wieder drum...
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1799700?in=potdPool
Auf geht's. 
Wir danken Euch!


----------



## hulster (21. März 2015)

Cool - die Freiflug Variante - sind aber auch wirklich gute Fotos, von der Flugleistung mal abgesehen.


----------



## slowbeat (21. März 2015)

Mal zwischengefragt:
Wie kommen denn die Umsteiger von alten Bionicon zurecht?

Mein Problem ist der fehlende Sattelstützenversatz, der übrigends auch die vorab veröffentlichten Testresultate beinflusst.

Ich bin ca. 170cm klein und hab kurze Beine.
Auf Edison, Alva 160&180 waren Größe M passend
Auf Reed Größe S

Das Evo hab ich als 160er mit 26" in Größe M bestellt (Am Telefon auch die vorherigen Maße durchgegeben und als passend bestätigt), nun hat das aber serienmäßig keinen Versatz an der Sattelstütze.
Sitzend hocke ich einfach sehr weit vorn, den Sitzrohrwinkel find ich irgendwie unpassend für die Sattelstützenwahl.
Beim Vorbau geht nach vorn nur sehr wenig, weil es dafür dann halt auch weit runter geht mit dem Lenker.
Sattel ist nun ganz hinten, längere Tourenerfahrung damit fehlt. Hatte bisher knapp 3mm zum Max.

Wie geht Ihr mit der fehlenden Kröpfung der Sattelstütze um?


----------



## Flo8787 (21. März 2015)

So, heute ist mein Edison gekommen  ...leider nur in seiner unnatürlichen Umgebung 






Nackig wog es ca 14,4 Kilo! (der lLnker wird noch richtig ausgerichtet ;-) )




Marsh Guard




- Crankboots + Crash Plate / Taco von 77Designz (Danke für den Tipp aus dem Forum!)
- Ich habe das ovale Kettenblatt (34T) montiert und die 34T Crash Plate, deckt leider je nach Drehung nicht alles ab!
- (Die Pedalen sind nur zum testen montiert - ansonsten sind es Clickies  )





Ebenfalls habe ich Schutzfolien drauf geklebt


----------



## steffpro (22. März 2015)

Komisch,  ich hab den 34ger taco von 77desingz und der deckt das 32 b-ring Kb super ab.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. März 2015)

Kurze Frage zur Guide RSC:
Auf ner Skala von 1-10, wo würdet ihr die Guide RSC einordnen?

Ich habe sofort auf Hope E4 umgestellt, mit der ich superzufrieden bin. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich die Guide verhökern soll, oder fürs nächste Bikeprojekt zurückhalte, btw. optisch finde ich die sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (22. März 2015)

BIS JETZT find ich VORNE schlechter als meine ZEE an meinem anderen Rad, hinten ist ok.
Differenzierter:

-	Hauptkritikpunkt - Verhältnis Bremskraft zu Bremsleistung
-	Bremsleistung über alles - OK. Persönlicher Eindruck: Zwischen XT und ZEE
-	Zweiter für MICH wichtiger Kritikpunkt. Bei härtestem Druckpunkt lässt sich der Bremshebel nicht nah genug an den Griff stellen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich den Hebel gerne sehr nah an den Griff stelle. Mit hartem Druckpunkt hat man dann einen fast normalen Griff und trotzdem volle Bremsperformance. Bin so auch schon längere Abfahrten beim AlpX gefahren ohne das Gefühl zu haben nachstellen zu müssen. Diese Aussage bezieht sich aber auf Zee/XT an meinem anderen Rad. Bei den XT Griffen ist dies nämlich problemlos möglich. 
-	Einsteilbarkeit Druckpunkt - gut
-	Optik und Gewicht gut. Den zierlichen Sattel find ich optisch sehr gelungen. Mir wär aber komplett matte Optik liebe gewesen.

Ich werd aber noch ein wenig mit Belägen und Scheibe rumspielen - aber erstmal fahren.


----------



## Flo8787 (22. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Komisch,  ich hab den 34ger taco von 77desingz und der deckt das 32 b-ring Kb super ab.



Ich habe auch das 34T Kettenblatt ...habe es nur in meinem Post ergänzt


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> -	Zweiter für MICH wichtiger Kritikpunkt. Bei härtestem Druckpunkt lässt sich der Bremshebel nicht nah genug an den Griff


Wegen des Griffabstandes, welche Handschuhgröße hast du? Ich liege zwischen 11-12, da dürfte dieser Kritikpunkt für mich evtl. nicht so relevant sein.


----------



## hulster (22. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wegen des Griffabstandes, welche Handschuhgröße hast du? Ich liege zwischen 11-12, da dürfte dieser Kritikpunkt für mich evtl. nicht so relevant sein.



Größe 10 - ich hab oben noch mal ergänzt, dass ich die Hebel sehr nah fahre. Aber die XT hat da kaum Beschränkungen. Das ist bei der RSC ne unnötige Beschränkung, die mich ärgert.


----------



## bolg (22. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Komisch,  ich hab den 34ger taco von 77desingz und der deckt das 32 b-ring Kb super ab.


 
Flo8787 hat aber 2 Zähne mehr wie du!


----------



## steffpro (22. März 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Flo8787 hat aber 2 Zähne mehr wie du!


Hat er ergänzt, nachdem ich gepostet habe.  Ich bin davon ausgegangen,  da er sich auf die Empfehlung im Forum berufen hat, dass er hier gelesen hat, dass der B-ring einen größeren taco benötigt. Scheint jedoch nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (22. März 2015)

... und hat das auch noch selbst beantwortet! Hab ich aber auch erst gesehen, als ich meine Antwort schon abgesetzt hatte - man sollte halt immer erst zu Ende lesen!


----------



## Flo8787 (22. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Hat er ergänzt, nachdem ich gepostet habe.  Ich bin davon ausgegangen,  da er sich auf die Empfehlung im Forum berufen hat, dass er hier gelesen hat, dass der B-ring einen größeren taco benötigt. Scheint jedoch nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein.



Doch habe ich gelesen, aber der größte Taco ist 34T  

 
So heute erste Ausfahrt 

Also entweder fahre ich mit dem Edison wirklich deutlich schneller runter als mit meinem Radon Slide 29er oder es lag an der Euphorie oder ich wollte die Bremsen noch schonen ;-)
Es macht mega Bock mit dem Edison!

Berg hoch ging auch leichter ... die Berge ohne Probleme hoch und auch die 1x11 aggierte super und es waren mir bis jetzt in keiner Situation zu wenig Gänge. Ebenfalls das ovale Kettenblatt(34T) lief super


----------



## hulster (22. März 2015)

So - B-Switch nun nach Links montiert. Hoffentlich ist alles dicht.
Hab das Kurze gegen ein 42cm getauscht und die Schläuche vom B-Odo jeweils andersrum um den Steuerkopf geführt.
Die 42cm reichen für nen 800er Lenker um den Switch bis ganz an den Griff zu rücken. Mit dem einfachen Remotehebel der Lev, muss man trotzdem ein wenigf, da die Klemme aus recht dickem Kunststoff ist. Aber passt.


----------



## Gpunkt (23. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Guide RSC:
> Auf ner Skala von 1-10, wo würdet ihr die Guide RSC einordnen?


bin jetzt ein Wochenende mit Original Sram Bremsbeläge(gesintert/Stahl) gefahren, und es ist eine ganz andere Bremse wie mit den Organisch/Alu Belägen die verbaut waren, jetzt bin ich mit der Guide super zufrieden.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> bin jetzt ein Wochenende mit Original Sram Bremsbeläge(gesintert/Stahl) gefahren, und es ist eine ganz andere Bremse wie mit den Organisch/Alu Belägen die verbaut waren, jetzt bin ich mit der Guide super zufrieden.


Ich komme mit den originalen tip-top zurecht.
Finde sie richtig klasse!


----------



## Gpunkt (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit den originalen tip-top zurecht.
> Finde sie richtig klasse


da bestätigt sich wieder das du doch anders bist wie die anderen, wir sind alle der gleichen Meinung


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mal zwischengefragt:
> Wie kommen denn die Umsteiger von alten Bionicon zurecht?
> 
> Mein Problem ist der fehlende Sattelstützenversatz, der übrigends auch die vorab veröffentlichten Testresultate beinflusst.
> ...



Ich fahre an allen Bikes Setback, Alva wie auch das Supershuttle.
Am Evo habe ich den Sattel fast ganz hinten.
So paßt das Knielot.
Ich brauche somit kein Setback.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Knarzt eure Sattelstütze auch?
Und zwar oben an der Sattelbefestigung.
Ich habe den Sattel mal abgenommen, dann sind 2 Halbschalen, die auf der Stütze aufliegen.
Von unten ist ein Teil an der Stütze selber.
Dieses Teil 'wippt', wenn ich es ganz nach oben schiebe.
Es kommt mir vor, wie wenn der Bund nicht eben ist.
Verbogen kann es nicht sein, denn sonst würde es nicht wippen, sondern vorne und hinten anliegen.
Das Teil liegt aber mittig an, als vom Rad gesehen, links und rechts.
Kann es somit nach vorn und hinten 'kippen'.
Wenn ich jetzt den Sattel montiere, kann ich den Sattel immer nach vorn und hinten kippen, er läßt sich minimal bewegen.

Das kann doch nicht normal sein.
Ob das von Anfang an so war, weiß ich nicht.
Habe gestern mal nach der Ursache geforscht und somit fündig geworden.
Das Teil kriege ich nur nicht raus, sonst muß ich die ganze Stütze zerlegen.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> da bestätigt sich wieder das du doch anders bist wie die anderen, wir sind alle der gleichen Meinung


Ich glaube eher, ihr seid anders


----------



## sPiediNet (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich fahre an allen Bikes Setback, Alva wie auch das Supershuttle.
> Am Evo habe ich den Sattel fast ganz hinten.


..ganz hinten geklemmt oder ganz nach hinten geschoben?


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ..ganz hinten geklemmt oder ganz nach hinten geschoben?


Oh, falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich habe den Sattel bis an die Ende-  Markierung nach hinten geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (23. März 2015)

@damage0099
was wiegt dein EVO ...oder was wiegen überhaupt eure EVO´s

Mein´s wiegt 16,3 (ohne Dreck)


----------



## hulster (23. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> @damage0099
> was wiegt dein EVO ...oder was wiegen überhaupt eure EVO´s
> 
> Mein´s wiegt 16,3



Wie hast du das denn hingekriegt? Auswuchtgewichte? 

Mein BBE wiegt 14,5 kg. Reifen tubeless je  ca. 850g mit Milch, die schweren Hope LR, Lenker ProTaper Carbon (-100g), Pedale ca. 350g, Taco plus Mudhugger (ne Art Marshguard) + 100g, Züge ordentlich gekürzt. Sattel 180g (-50g)


----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

Meines wiegt nach Leitungen kürzen  und Tubeless jetzt 14,9 kg (gemessen mit Chinawaage, aber die ist ganz gut).
==> 27,5, 1x11, 160er L mit Bionicon System, Metric und Saint Bremsen, TL hat so 300g gebracht, Updates sind keine mehr geplant, jetzt wird gefahren (und Muskeln aufgebaut) und und die Federung eingestellt


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Seine Waage stimmt wohl nicht


----------



## mzonq (23. März 2015)

wahrscheinlich stand der Vorderreifen leicht beim Wiegen auf dem Boden auf


----------



## sPiediNet (23. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn hingekriegt? Auswuchtgewichte?


Es sind schon die LRS die es ausmachen (ohne Auswuchtgewichte) Spank Spike 35er / Conti Baron 2.5
Der Reifen bleibt eigentlich nur bei Nässe oder Schnee/Eis drauf. Auf Schutzblächle und Taco mit Dip etc. habe ich verzichtet.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Seine Waage stimmt wohl nicht


du hast mehr ..stimmt´s
o.k. wiegen ist bei dem Mud der an deinem Rahmen klebt jetzt suboptimal


----------



## hulster (23. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Es sind schon die LRS die es ausmachen (ohne Auswuchtgewichte) Spank Spike 35er / Conti Baron 2.5
> Der Reifen bleibt eigentlich nur bei Nässe oder Schnee/Eis drauf. Auf Schutzblächle und Taco mit Dip etc. habe ich verzichtet.



Baron Vorne UND Hinten????? Nur dann kämst du auf ca. nen 1kg mit LR Mehrgewicht.
Teammitglied der Vertrider oder was?  Fotos!!!!


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> du hast mehr ..stimmt´s


weiß momentan nicht, was es wiegt.

Aber 'unser' LRS ist sooo schwer nicht.
Meiner mit Race-Speichen wiegt 2075g, deiner ist best. nur knapp über 2000g, wenn überhaupt.
Hast doch cx-ray, gell?

Und der Ori wiegt glaub 1900, oder bin ich falsch?

Also ich muß sagen, die Laufräder sind echt top!
Mußten schon gut was mitmachen 
Breite Felgen sind einfach geil!

Hinten hab ich den RockRazor aufgezogen, vorne den 2.5er Baron.
Beidesmal tubeless.
RockRazor mit wenig Druck hat wesentlich mehr Grip, als man ihm zutraut.
Und rollt natürlich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2015)

Mein Alva 180 Air wiegt mit Baron 2,5 (DH-Drahtreifen Apex) vorn und Baron (Apex aber als Faltreifen) hinten auf schweren und breiten Mavic-DH-Felgen mit CK-Naben (auch keine ganz leichten Naben), Lenker aus Alu von Syntace inseges. = 15,54 kg.
Das einzig leichte Bauteil an meinem Alva sind Sattel mit Stütze zusammen mit nur 310 gr. und die Pedale mit 250gr.
Wieso wiegt Dein Evo 16,3 Kg? (Mein IW wiegt inzwischen mit Dem Kaiser 2,5/Apex DH-Drahtreifen vorn und hinten 17,5 kg.)


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich fahre an allen Bikes Setback, Alva wie auch das Supershuttle.
> Am Evo habe ich den Sattel fast ganz hinten.
> So paßt das Knielot.
> Ich brauche somit kein Setback.
> ...



Ich weiß zwar überhaupt nicht, was du genau meinst mit deiner Ausführung. 
Was ich aber verstehe, ist, dass sich der Sattel kippen lässt.
Dumme Frage: Ist die Klemmung fest angezogen? Das Ding kann man bis 10Nm (trocken) anziehen. Dass der Sattel sich nämlich in der Klemmung bewegt, oder dass sich gar der ganze Stützenkopf an sich bewegt kenne ich gar nicht. 
Wenn der Sattel neu geklemmt wird, dann sollte man übrignens zumindest nach der ersten Tour mal nachziehen, da sich die Klemmschrauben setzen können.  
So habe ich beim Qualifying bei der Megavalanche meinen Sattel und die komplette Klemmung verloren. Ich wollte die nagelneue Stütze eben nicht in den fünf Tagen vorher durch einen blöden Sturz zerstören und hab sie deshalb erst am Abend vor dem Qualifying installiert. Blöde Entscheidung! So hab ich 3/4 der Quali ohne Sattel fahren müssen. Gottseidank hatte ich auch keine Ersatzteile dabei...

Also: Mach doch bitte die Klemmung nochmal auf und schau nochmal, ob alles richtig sitzt. Dass da irgendwas nicht fest wird, wäre schon ungewöhnlich.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Hi Sacki,
Schrauben waren und sind fest.
Habe schon vor den ersten paar Metern das Knielot eingestellt.

Anbei ein Bild, wo man sieht, welches Teil wackelt.
Schiebe ich es bis oben an den Bund der Stütze, liegt es nicht plan auf.

Ganz herausnehmen kann ich es nicht, um rein zu schauen.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Baron Vorne UND Hinten?????


...wie gesagt, war die Schnee/Eis Variante und wenn es glitschig/nass ist, ist der Reifen auch beste Wahl am HR und nein bin kein Vertrider und werde sicher auch keine Tour mit dem Reifen am HR fahren. Bei Staubtrocken nicht mal am VR. Ich fahre Schlauch und habe dadurch den Luxus schnell zu wechseln.


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi Sacki,
> Schrauben waren und sind fest.
> Habe schon vor den ersten paar Metern das Knielot eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Also dieses Teil sollte selbst, wenn nichts angezogen ist, nur minimal Spiel haben und definitiv nicht "kippbar" sein.
Sobald es hochgezogen wird, zieht es sich am Bund des "Standrohres" gerade und sitzt. So zumindest normalerweise.

Ohne das Ding in der Hand zu haben kann ich es leider schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also dieses Teil sollte selbst, wenn nichts angezogen ist, nur minimal Spiel haben und definitiv nicht "kippbar" sein.
> Sobald es hochgezogen wird, zieht es sich am Bund des "Standrohres" gerade und sitzt. So zumindest normalerweise.
> 
> Ohne das Ding in der Hand zu haben kann ich es leider schlecht beurteilen.



Ja klar, das muß man sich selber anschauen.
Werde es heut nochmal zerlegen.

Und es fühlt sich an, wie wenn z.B. ein Steinchen rechts und links auf dem Bund aufliegt und ich dran wackle.
Spiel vom Durchmesser her hat es kaum, das paßt.
Habe es auch saubergemacht, so gut es ging.
Auch wenn ich es drehe und hoch gegen den Bund drücke, so dreht sich auch der 'Kipp-Punkt' mit.
Es liegt somit 100%ig an dem schwarzen Teil und nicht an der Stütze selber.

Da der Spalt so klein ist, sieht man nicht rein und kommt auch mit keinem Lappen ran.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß Dreck drin ist.
Es fühlt sich an, als wäre das Teil verzogen oder der Bund innen krumm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2015)

So,

gestern nochmals rumgefummelt.

Wie erwartet konnte ich nichts anderes feststellen.

Ich montierte den Sattel wieder drauf und zog an wie gewohnt.

Sattel war erneut kippelig.

Drehmomentschlüssel genommen und mein Hand-Drehmoment ermittelt: 7Nm.
Erhöhte in 0.5er Schritten und bei 8Nm war der Sattel fest.

Das kommt mir schon sehr hoch vor. Aber ok, wenn das Problem jetzt behoben ist und ich noch unter den 10Nm bin, paßt das wohl.
Dennoch seltsam.
Kann das denn Absicht sein?

Falls jemand mal seinen Sattel weg hat, kann er das vielleicht testen und posten?
Würde mich sehr interessieren.....danke 

@Gpunkt : Jetzt sind schon meine 'Teile' anders als die anderen


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Kann das denn Absicht sein?


Ääh, jaaa?! 
Das Ding war einfach nicht fest. Und wenn etwas nicht fest ist, dann ist etwas nicht fest. So einfach ist das. 
Dumme Frage mal wieder: 
Warum hast du nicht vorher schon mal mit 10Nm festgezogen, bevor du vermutest, dass irgendwas kaputt ist? Das steht doch sogar auf der Stütze drauf. Man muss dazu nicht einmal das Handbuch bemühen.


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2015)

Warum?
Weil ich davon ausgehe, daß das 'Problem-Stück' so gefertigt wurde, daß der Bund, der gegen den Bund der Stütze selber gepresst wird, plan / eben / gerade ist.

Deshalb meine Frage: Ist dieser Bund gewollt 'krumm' gefertigt, so daß er sich erst bei 8-10 Nm 'gerichtet / angepresst' hat?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Falls doch, ist ja alles in Ordnung.

Ja, ich hätte vorher mal mit 10Nm anziehen können, das stimmt.


Dennoch: Ist es so vorgesehen?
Ihr habt doch best. noch unmontierte Stützen rumliegen...vielleicht läufst ja zufällig mal an einer vorbei


----------



## hulster (24. März 2015)

Versuch es doch mal in den Lev Threads. Man kann ja wohl kaum verlangen, das Bionicon bei jedem zugekauften Teil jedes Konstruktionsdetail kennt.


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2015)

Dass die Klemmung allerdings erst bei einem relativ hohen Drehmoment nicht mehr wackelt, ist zumindest normal.

Wenn ich jetzt aber teste, indem ich den Stützenkopf nach oben schiebe, dann stelle ich *nicht* fest, dass das Ding
1. irgendwie großartig wackeln kann
2. Kippeln kann
3. "nicht gerade am oberen Bund anliegt"
Aber da hat jeder so seine eigen Definition, das habe ich über die Jahre beim Gespräch mit Kunden gelernt.

Um also sicher festzustellen, ob das was nicht stimmt, muss ich das Teil wirklich in der Hand haben.


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal in den Lev Threads. Man kann ja wohl kaum verlangen, das Bionicon bei jedem zugekauften Teil jedes Konstruktionsdetail kennt.



Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich die Details nicht kenne (wenn wir die Details nicht kennen würden, dann kennt sie keiner auf dieser Welt, glaubt mir das ) , sondern das Problem ist die Schilderung des Problems. Ich habe keine Ahnung, "wie sehr" das Ding "krumm" ist. Da hat jeder seine eigene Definition. Glaub mir! Ich hab schon die tollsten Geschichten miterlebt, wenn Kunden etwas erklärt haben.
Das kommt es schonmal vor, dass so etwas wie ein Kassettenabschlussring als "Deckel mit Rillen" bezeichnet wird. (Kein Scherz) Die "Rillen" waren dabei das Gewinde.
Deswegen bin ich vorsichtig, wenn mir jemand was am Telefon oder per Mail erklären will.

Nichts gegen dich, Damage. Aber jeder hat so seine eigene Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2015)

Schon klar, da stimme ich dir zu, Sacki 

Jeder hat ne andere Ausdrucksweise.
Es hält ja und knarzt nicht mehr, bzw. ist jetzt 'fest'.

Ich fragte auch nicht direkt Sackmann, sondern 'alle', ob bei jemand außer mit das Problem auftritt.

Ich bin schon vom Fach, deshalb fragte ich ja auch.

Wie ich schon sagte, Spiel von der Bohrung her ist minimal und voll in Ordnung.

Hier nochmals verdeutlicht, was ich mit 'kippelig' meine.
Der Sattel ließ sich bei ca. 6Nm schon 5mm (Sattelnase!) nach oben und unten kippen.

Links sieht man daß die Zylindersenkung nicht eben ist, rechts ist sie gut.
So kommt es mir vor, bzw. so kann ich das schwarze Teil nach oben schieben und es wippt in der Form.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hier die Luxemburger Lösung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist die beste, schnellste und sicherste Lösung. Ich habe es inzwischen auch so montiert.


----------



## proschinger (27. März 2015)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Hammer Bike 
Im Downhill Riesen Unterschied zu meinem alten All Mountain. Brettert einfach überall drüber und vor allem die Steifigkeit ist bemerkenswert. Fühlt sich viel stabiler und sicherer an.
Bergauf im Uphillmodus dachte ich mir am Anfang eigentlich fühlt man kaum Unterschied. Dann war jedoch bei der üblichen kritischen Stelle doch ein bisschen früher Schluss, was wohl an 1x11 lag. (war bisher old school mit 3x10 unterwegs) Und nach der Tour mit 800hm war ich auch deutlich mehr im Arsch als sonst. 2 Kilo mehr merkt man dann halt doch.. Aber die Mühe lohnt sich


----------



## proschinger (27. März 2015)

Das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist die Sattelstütze. Die hängt immer wieder wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist. Sprich sie fährt nicht sofort aus, wenn ich den Hebel betätige. Erst wenn ich mit dem Hinterteil bisschen Druck ausübe und sie praktisch löse. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Kann man da was machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (27. März 2015)

Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß das nach dem kürzen der Kabelage besser wurde. Vielleicht ist der Zug einen Tick zu lang.  Oder die Dichtungen 'schleifen' sich erst ein.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. März 2015)

proschinger schrieb:


> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Kann man da was machen?


Ja habe das gleiche Problem. Liegt nicht an der Kabellänge ...sobald ich länger im abgesenkten modi fahre. Muss ich den Sattel zwischen die Beine klemmen und die Stütze förmlich hoch reissen. Hatte das Kabel auch schon komplett von den Rahmen Klemmen gelöst ..gleiches Problem.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2015)

proschinger schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist die Sattelstütze. Die hängt immer wieder wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist. Sprich sie fährt nicht sofort aus, wenn ich den Hebel betätige. Erst wenn ich mit dem Hinterteil bisschen Druck ausübe und sie praktisch löse. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Kann man da was machen?


Schau mal hier.


sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ja habe das gleiche Problem. Liegt nicht an der Kabellänge ...sobald ich länger im abgesenkten modi fahre. Muss ich den Sattel zwischen die Beine klemmen und die Stütze förmlich hoch reissen. Hatte das Kabel auch schon komplett von den Rahmen Klemmen gelöst ..gleiches Problem.


Ich mache es, wie Sackmann geraten hat. Hebel drücken und den Hintern auf den sattel hauen. Dann kommt sie hoch. Hilfreich ist es auch, sie nicht mit Schmackes einzufahren. Ich habe mich inzwischen an sie gewöhnt.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.
> Ich mache es, wie Sackmann geraten hat. Hebel drücken und den Hintern auf den sattel hauen. Dann kommt sie hoch. Hilfreich ist es auch, sie nicht mit Schmackes einzufahren. Ich habe mich inzwischen an sie gewöhnt.


Ich werde mir angewöhnen, 1mm vor Anschlag zu stoppen "ironie" das funktioniert im Fahradkeller aber nicht auf dem Trail. ...so quasi Coitus interruptus vor der Abfahrt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich werde mir angewöhnen, 1mm vor Anschlag zu stoppen "ironie" das funktioniert im Fahradkeller aber nicht auf dem Trail. ...so quasi Coitus interruptus vor der Abfahrt.


Und wenn du ein Kondom um die letzten 5mm wickelst?


----------



## sPiediNet (27. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und wenn du ein Kondom um die letzten 5mm wickelst?


Oder Gleitcreme an die Stütze "grins"


----------



## hulster (27. März 2015)

Vielleicht zu fest geklemmt? Das ist eigentlich bekannt bei allen Stützen. Die Vecnum ist da nochmal empfindlicher.
Mit Montagepaste braucht es eigentlich nicht viel mehr als 3-4 Nm damit die Stütze sauber klemmt.
Nächster Tip: Klemmung der Klemme nach Vorne. Ist bei dem 3/4-Pfünder Schnellspanner optisch nicht so prickelnd. Aber die Meisten geschraubten sollten auch so rum ordentlich aussehen. Bei mir hab ich nen Schraubwürger verbsut.


----------



## slowbeat (27. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nächster Tip: Klemmung der Klemme nach Vorne.


Was soll das denn bringen?


----------



## hulster (27. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was soll das denn bringen?



Gleichmässigere Klemmung. Das größte Moment haste an der Schraube, die flexibelste Stelle am Schlitz, somit ungleichmässigere Klemmung.
Die Vecnum, da sehr dünn und leicht, ist da SEHR empfindlich. Weswegen die auch ne eigene Klemme konstruiert haben, mit 2 Verschraubungen, selten hässlich das Teil.
Die gleichmässigere Klemmung sorgt dann dafür, dass du die Klemmkraft weiter reduzieren kannst. Ne etwas flexibelere dünnere Klemme ist hier auch hilfreich als so nen massives Teil, da auch dadurch die Kräfte verteil werden.
Ich hatte vor der Vecnum ne normale LEV und jetzt die Integra und ich kann dir definitiv sagen, dass man die zu fest klemmen kann. Mit den beschriebenen Effekten.
Ihr müsst mal weg von der Angst Schrauben zu locker anzuziehen, hin zu der Angst Schrauben zu fest anzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (27. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Gleichmässigere Klemmung. Das größte Moment haste an der Schraube, die flexibelste Stelle am Schlitz, somit ungleichmässigere Klemmung.


Da sind wir aber ganz schön weit im Bereich der gefühlten Physik.
Aber für nen Freitagabend schon ne ganz ordentliche Unterhaltung, Hut ab.
Ich geh aber trotzdem gleich in die Heia.


----------



## hulster (27. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Da sind wir aber ganz schön weit im Bereich der gefühlten Physik.
> Aber für nen Freitagabend schon ne ganz ordentliche Unterhaltung, Hut ab.
> Ich geh aber trotzdem gleich in die Heia.



Kein Problem - du bringst ja dann problemlos  im Schlaf alle Stützen zum funktionieren - theoretisch.


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Gleichmässigere Klemmung. Das größte Moment haste an der Schraube, die flexibelste Stelle am Schlitz, somit ungleichmässigere Klemmung.








 Genau so isses, das sagt schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Vorrausgesetzt man kann 1+1 zusammnezählen. Doch das ist nicht
allen gegeben, wie man leider  immer wieder  sehen kann


----------



## sPiediNet (28. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Kein Problem - du bringst ja dann problemlos  im Schlaf alle Stützen zum funktionieren - theoretisch.


...ich geh nochmals in den Keller


----------



## mzonq (28. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...ich geh nochmals in den Keller



Da steht bei mir der Whisky      Hilft auch manchmal


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal weg von der Angst Schrauben zu locker anzuziehen, hin zu der Angst Schrauben zu fest anzuziehen.


Sag das mal meiner Sattelklemmung 
Mit der Klemmkraft hat hulster recht.
Montagepaste und rel. leicht klemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (28. März 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Da steht bei mir der Whisky      Hilft auch manchmal


 
Höre ich da gerade "Whisky"?

immer eine gute Lösung, wenn gar nichts mehr geht!


----------



## hulster (28. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sag das mal meiner Sattelklemmung



Die vom EVO? - Sorry, aber das ist das passgenaueste, am saubersten ausgeriebenste Sitzrohr, dass ich bisher hatte.
Da kann mein doppelt so teuer PYGA Rahmen bei weitem nicht mithalten.

Kontrollier es mal mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel. Zwischen 3-4 Nm sollte die LEV keinen Ärger machen.


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

Ich meine die Klemmung von der Sattelstütze, die das Sattelgestell klemmt.

Qualität des Rahmens steht außer Frage!

110 von 100 möglichen Punkten! Einfach geil!
Werde ihn jetzt wieder schinden


----------



## hulster (28. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Klemmung von der Sattelstütze, die das Sattelgestell klemmt.



Äh ja - schriebst du ja auch ordentlich. Kleine Freudsche  Fehlleistung - da es ja die ganze Zeit um die Stützenklemmung ging. 
Aber auch bei der Sattelklemmung bin ich von Anknallen weg. Mach ich ohne Drehmoment mit Gefühl, hier ist bei der LEV hilfreich die Schrauben immer abwechselnd anzuziehen. Wenn wegen Sattelneigung am Schluss eine Schraube mehr angezogen werden muss, dann lieber danach Beide nochmal lösen und gleichmässig abwechseln festziehen.


----------



## slash-sash (28. März 2015)

Was bringende die NM-Angaben an der Sattelklemme? Oder anders gefragt: welchen Sinn hat denn die Sattelklemme? Richtig: die Stütze an Ort und Stelle zu halten. 
Somit ist der Punkt des Anziehens doch schon gegeben. Nämlich da, wo sich die Stütze gerade eben nicht mehr bewegt. 
Ich ziehe meine Klemme so fest an, dass sich, wie oben schon erwähnt, die Stütze beim aufsitzen und pedalieren nicht langsam rein fährt, aber auch seitlich nicht mehr verdreht. 
Wenn da jetzt 3-4NM drauf steht und bei den NM die Stütze immer noch Bewegung zulässt, was macht ihr denn dann? NM erreicht und gut ist? 
Oder wenn die Stütze sich bei 2 NM nicht mehr bewegt und fest ist, zieht ihr dann auf 3 oder 4 NM weiter an? 
Beides wäre doch ziemlich blöde, oder?
Aber da wären wir wieder bei 1+1 zusammen zählen können …


Sascha


----------



## hulster (28. März 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was bringende die NM-Angaben an der Sattelklemme? Oder anders gefragt: welchen Sinn hat denn die Sattelklemme? Richtig: die Stütze an Ort und Stelle zu halten.
> Somit ist der Punkt des Anziehens doch schon gegeben. Nämlich da, wo sich die Stütze gerade eben nicht mehr bewegt.
> Ich ziehe meine Klemme so fest an, dass sich, wie oben schon erwähnt, die Stütze beim aufsitzen und pedalieren nicht langsam rein fährt, aber auch seitlich nicht mehr verdreht.
> Wenn da jetzt 3-4NM drauf steht und bei den NM die Stütze immer noch Bewegung zulässt, was macht ihr denn dann? NM erreicht und gut ist?
> ...



Haste ja vollkommen Recht - sollen ja erstmal nur als Anhaltspunkt dienen. Leider gehen die meisten immer noch hin und interpretieren die Drehmomentangaben auf Bauteilen als Vorgabe und nicht als Max Angabe.
Hängt ja auch vom Gewicht ab. Mit meinen 90kg habe ich selbst bei meinem Carbonrenner mit Montagepaste und Carbonstütze - soll heißen optimale Reibbedingungen - mit 2 Nm keine Chance. Nur bei dem arbeite ich bei der Stütze überhaupt noch mit Drehmoment, da auch Carbonklemme.  Sonst nach Gefühl.
Bei dem Schraubwürger wollte ich nochmal wissen, wie viel bei dem die 4 Nm (max) sind. SO fest hätte ich den Hand niemals guten Gewissens angezogen.


----------



## hulster (28. März 2015)

Wenn ich mir in der aktuellen BIKE die Gewichte der Enduro/Freeride Bikes (nicht Carbon) anschaue, liegen wir mit unseren EVOs aber wirklich nicht schlecht. 
Da kommt nen 601, natürlich mit leichtem Syntace LRS, auf 14,4 kg. Sonst vergleichbare Ausstattung. ABER OHNE verstellbare Sattelstütze. Und natürlich keine Doppelbrücke. Ok - haben die 27.5er EVOs natürlich auch nicht.
Dann nimmt nehm ich jetzt nochmal die LEV dazu, dann ist mein BBE leichter. 

Und der Preis - Dank Liteville Rahmen, Syntace LRS und Fox Gabel - preiswerte 6800€. 

Soll nix gegen das 601 sein. Ich mag das Ding und war eine der Alternativen, bevor ich auf das EVO gestossen bin.


----------



## Sackmann (28. März 2015)

Ja, das verstehen nur manche Leute nicht. Deswegen geben wir kein Gewicht an. Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen "Kunden" MIT zwei Capras zu Besuch. Einmal das Topmodell und einmal das rot/schwarze (keinen Ahnung, welches das war). Das war jedenfalls standardmäßig aufgebaut, nur meine ich andere Reifen (Rubber Queen) und Tubeless. Das Teil wog knapp 14,5 kg, oder drüber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Der Rahmen ist aus Carbon wohlgemerkt.
Ein EVO NBS, wiegt in Auslieferungszustand 13,7kg in Größe L ohne Pedale - und natürlich mit Schläuchen und nicht tubeless.
Aber es ist müßig, sich darüber aufzuregen. Ein Kumpel hat sich vor 3 Wochen ein Giant Trance SX gekauft. 140mm, 1x11, angegeben mit 13,2 kg, tatsächlich wiegt es 13,75 und kostet UVP 3200€ und hat durchgehend minderwertigere (oder Eigenmarken-) Komponenten.
Die Gewichtsangaben von vielen (nicht allen) Herstellern sind oft ein Witz.
Siege hier :
http://vitusbikes.com/products/sommet-pro/
"weighed without tubes" - so ein bullshit!
Und hier wird das Bike als Preissensation gelobt:
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-vitus-sommet-pro-mit-155mm-im-test/
Da frage ich mich schon...
Habe ich auch in den Kommentaren zum Test in Frage gestellt. Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich diese Bewertung eine Frechheit.
Mir fallen auf Anhieb allein 4-5 deutsche Bikes mit bessere Austattung bei gleichem Preis ein.
Und der Rahmen... Ich würde mich sogar aus dem Fenster lehnen, und behaupten, dass es keine Eigenkonstruktion ist. Das weiß ich aber nicht bestimmt. Fände ich aber auch nicht schlimm, aber für diesen Preis ist dieses Bikes nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen - und ganz sicher nicht "konkurrenzlos"
Solch eine Bewertung und Hervorhebung ist sehr unprofessionell für meine Begriffe...
Über Bewertungen von Fahreigenschaften lässt sich immer streiten. Über harte Fakten, wie Preis und Ausstattung nicht...
Und da ist "konkurrenzlos" einfach mehr als nur übertrieben.


----------



## Helenzo (28. März 2015)

Dann war Schluss mit Trail 100hm  hochschieben


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

So,
meins mit Direct-Mount-Vorbau, selbstgemachtem Bash an der ISCG05 und nem leichteren 800mm-Lenker mit mehr Rise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (28. März 2015)

Übringends find ich es überaus interessant, dass die meißten hier gezeigten EVO mit Bionicon Gabel eine deutlich längere effektive Vorbaulänge aufweisen als die Metrics. Klar: die Möglichkeit das schnell zu ändern lädt dazu ein, damit zu spielen um die richtige Position zu finden.

Gibt man sich eher mit der gelieferten Hardware zufrieden (Vorbautausch kostet Geld, der Hersteller wird schon seinen Grund haben, ...) oder gibt es doch andere Gründe, die sich mir nicht erschließen?


----------



## Flo8787 (29. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So,
> meins mit Direct-Mount-Vorbau, selbstgemachtem Bash an der ISCG05 und nem leichteren 800mm-Lenker mit mehr Rise
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373321



Was wiegt denn der "originale" Lenker?


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Übringends find ich es überaus interessant, dass die meißten hier gezeigten EVO mit Bionicon Gabel eine deutlich längere effektive Vorbaulänge aufweisen als die Metrics. Klar: die Möglichkeit das schnell zu ändern lädt dazu ein, damit zu spielen um die richtige Position zu finden.
> 
> Gibt man sich eher mit der gelieferten Hardware zufrieden (Vorbautausch kostet Geld, der Hersteller wird schon seinen Grund haben, ...) oder gibt es doch andere Gründe, die sich mir nicht erschließen?



Nunja, mit dem Twin-Lock kann man ganz gut spielen, das stimmt.
Der Direct-Mount ist fix. Leichter. Und ich finde ihn von der Geometrie her super. Steifer ist er auch.



Flo8787 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der "originale" Lenker?



Mit Halterung für Garmin Edge ca. 400g, mein jetziger ca. 300g.


----------



## hulster (29. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Steifer ist er auch.



Spürbar? Aber ist eigentlich egal, der Bock ist eh steif wie Sau! 
Was mich mehr wunder ist die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus. Selten bei Mehrgelenkern sowas gesehen.

Zum Twinlock. Den werd ich erstmal noch ne weile fahren. Die Geo vom EVO ist soviel anders, dass ich erstmal ne ganze Weile brauchen werden, mich richtig drauf einzufahren. Aber soweit bin ich schon, ganz vorne unten ist er mir zu lang und zu tief.


----------



## ABBiker (29. März 2015)

So, jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal Bilder meines EVOs im Einsatz zeigen. Leider hat sich die Jungfernfahrt nach Umbau, Dienstreise und Krankheit sehr verzögert. Doch gestern war es soweit.

Was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich super! Ich habe mich sofort wohl darauf gefühlt. An den Federelementen kann ich sicher noch etwas am Setup optimieren, aber auch so fuhr es sich richtig gut. Der Rock Razor ist für die Bedingungen nicht ganz optimal gewesen und hat für die eine oder andere Schrecksekunde gesorgt. Solange es stellenweise noch so nass ist, werde ich hinten einen anderen Reifen aufziehen. Vielleicht verbaue ich noch einen Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise.


(Ich weiß, "Schutzbleche" sehen sche..e aus)


----------



## slowbeat (29. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Nunja, mit dem Twin-Lock kann man ganz gut spielen, das stimmt.
> Der Direct-Mount ist fix. Leichter. Und ich finde ihn von der Geometrie her super. Steifer ist er auch.


Den Directmount kann man aber immer noch in mindestens zwei Positionen anbauen, herumgedreht sollte auch gehen, dann halt vier.

Was mir halt auffällt ist der Unterschied zu den Metric-EVOs, die einen Stummelvorbau tragen. Im Fotovergleich fährt kaum ein DC-Fahrer den Vorbau so kurz. Meine eigene Meinung zum Trend zu immer kürzeren Vorbauten halte ich bewusst da raus, mir fällt nur auf, dass die Vorbaulänge, wenn sie verstellbar ist, offenbar gerne etwas länger gewählt wird.

@ABBiker :Schön, zu sehen, das dort oben der Eispanzer endlich abgetaut ist. Es gab ja in den letzten Wochen Zeiten, zu denen man zwischen Sandplacken und Feldberg kaum laufen konnte. Das motiviert, nächste Woche auch mal wieder den Gipfel zu grüßen.


----------



## ABBiker (29. März 2015)

Da hier die Ergonomie der Knöpfe und Hebel am Lenker diskutiert wurde, hier die Position des B-Switch an meinem Lenker. Er lässt sich sehr gut erreichen, ist geschützt und stört sich nicht mit dem Umwerfer-Schalthebel.
@slowbeat : Eine ganze Weile war ich nur zu Fuss oder mit dem Auto dort oben. Es war schon auffällig wieviele MT-Biker auf der Straße nach oben gefahren sind. Zum Glück sind nur noch kleine Reste von Schnee dort


----------



## Trigan (29. März 2015)

Ich habe mir auf mein Evo Spec 0 direkt den B-Ring (oval) 30 T montieren lassen. 

Gestern bei einer kurzen Ausfahrt leider aufgesetzt.

Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Bashguard. 

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für das ovale Kettenblatt geben?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. März 2015)

77designz Crash plate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Den Directmount kann man aber immer noch in mindestens zwei Positionen anbauen, herumgedreht sollte auch gehen, dann halt vier.


Am Evo hat's nur 2 Gewindebohrungen, nicht mehr 3 wie früher mal.
Also nix mehr mit einem Lochabstands-versatz nach vorn oder hinten schieben.
Und falschrum anbauen...naja, schau Dir das mal an 
Theoretisch möglich....aber praktisch???

Und ja, spürbar steifer.

Der TwinLock ist m.E. nur rel. steif, wenn er 'senkrecht' verbaut wird.
Von der Kraftrichtung her auch logisch.
Ist der TwinLock jedoch sagen wir mal soweit nach vorne gedreht wie möglich, und ich bringe Druck von oben, ist es natürlich nicht mehr so steif.
Direct Mount ist echt klasse.
Der 35er Rise ist mir jedoch wahrscheinlich zuviel.
Mir kam es gestern vor, also ob ich nicht mehr genug Druck aufs VR kriege.

@ABBiker: Ah, bei deiner XT ist mehr Luft am Lenker, so daß das Knöpfchen näher an den Griff kommt.
Das sieht bei der Guide leider anders aus.


----------



## Trigan (29. März 2015)

Wegen der ovalen Form des B-Ring T30 müsste ich vermutlich ein Crash Plate 32 nehmen oder?

Was ist stabiler Crash Plate oder Bashguard?


----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ...Den Directmount kann man aber immer noch in mindestens zwei Positionen anbauen,...





damage0099 schrieb:


> ...Am Evo hat's nur 2 Gewindebohrungen, nicht mehr 3 wie früher mal...



Es gab bei der 180er, bzw. bei Gabeln mit 20mm Casting noch nie drei Gewindebohrungen für den Vorbau. Das waren schon immer nur zwei. 
Der Direct Mount ist deutlich und auch deutlich für jeden spürbar steifer als der Twin-Lock, egal, wie der ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2015)

Ach genau, beim Alva 160 gab's die 3 Bohrungen. Stimmts?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. März 2015)

Trigan schrieb:


> Wegen der ovalen Form des B-Ring T30 müsste ich vermutlich ein Crash Plate 32 nehmen oder?
> 
> Was ist stabiler Crash Plate oder Bashguard?


Jupp, Zähne plus 2


----------



## slowbeat (29. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es gab bei der 180er, bzw. bei Gabeln mit 20mm Casting noch nie drei Gewindebohrungen für den Vorbau. Das waren schon immer nur zwei.


Jetzt musste ich ungläubiger Thomas echt nochmal nachschauen. Da sieht man mal, wie lange ich mit dem 180er nicht mehr gefahren bin.
Die 160er Gabel (best Bionicon fork ever!) hat halt drei Gewinde, nach wie vor. Pi mal Daumen mal Geodreieck fahre ich schonmal mit mindestens 80mm Vorbaulänge (90° zum Steuerrohr gemessen).
Bei wie viel mm kommt man denn mit dem Direct Mount am 180er raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2015)

66mm Abstand Lenkerklemmung zu Steuerrohrachse.
Es geht nichts über eine 180TA. Die 160er is ja ganz nett, aber kein Vergleich zur 180er.


----------



## slowbeat (29. März 2015)

So was in der Art hab ich vermutet.
Haben die Metrics einen so kurzen Vorbau bekommen, weil man Enduros derzeit nur so verkaufen kann?


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2015)

Kurzer Vorbau ist klasse, mag ich auch.
Aber ich habe das Problem, daß wenn er zu kurz ist, kriege ich das Hinterrad nur mit sehr viel Mühe hinten hoch, wenn ich z.B. ein höheres Mäuerchen hochfahre (erst VR hoch, dann HR nachziehen, also kein Bunnyhop)....


----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2015)

Die Testbikes letztes Jahr waren mit 60mm Vorbauten unterwegs, weil es noch keine 50mm von Answer gab. Ich muss jetzt aber auch sagen, dass mir 60mm besser taugen.
Der Grund, in Serie 50mm zu verbauen war der Trend, das gebe ich leider zu. 
Wir sind uns mittlerweile intern allerdings einstimmig einig, dass sich 60mm besser fahren.
Trend hin oder her, 60mm wird wohl bei uns wieder kommen...


----------



## slowbeat (29. März 2015)

Diese Einsicht und Ehrlichkeit finde ich gut!
Fakt ist, dass am Markt stets extreme Konzepte für Furore sorgen, selten ist das aber mehr als ein Strohfeuer, das sich als Standard durchsetzt. So wird auch die Sache mit den superkurzen Vorbauten irgendwann Geschichte sein, entscheidend ist halt doch die Fahrbarkeit.

Den Trends auf den Tritt zu folgen ist (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) kein nachhaltiges Erfolgskonzept für Bionicon.Da lohnt eher der Vergleich mit der Systemintegration von Cannondale, auch wenn es dort um ganz andere Sachen geht.
Ihr seid gut darin, ein gut funktionierendes Produkt zu liefern und es weiterzuentwickeln. Dazu gehört halt auch eine durchdachte Ausstattung. Wenn Ihr die in Euren (derzeit wirren) Präsentationen begründen könnt, fangt Ihr auch neue Kundschaft.
Ich denk mal dort ist grad der größte Hebel. Wenn man sich bei Euch durchklickt weiß man nicht, was das EVO kaufenswert macht.
Präsentiert doch endlich mal Eure Kernkompetenzen und setzt Euch vom Massenmarkt ab!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. März 2015)

Da muß ich slowbeat zustimmen.

Die Homepage vom Urbionicon war meiner Meinung nach besser. Und damals war es kein reiner Direktvertrieb. Ich wurde auf das BC 1.0 in einem Zweiradcenter aufmerksam. Kurz gegoogelt - auf der Homepage gelandet und schon wusste ich aufgrund einer einfachen grafischen Darstellung was das Bioniconsystem ausmacht.

Und heute? Wenn ich Bionicon noch nicht kenne, dann erfahre ich auf der Homepage nicht viel darüber, vor allem nicht auf der Startseite. 

Sacki hat ja selbst gesagt, dass die zwei Hompages nicht optimal sind und aus Zeitgründen ....

Aber vor allem bei reinem Direktvertrieb ist dies der wichtigste primäre Kundenkontakt. Ich rede jetzt von noch nicht Bioniconkunden. Die, die schon Bionicon fahren kämpfen sich durch, rufen an etc.

Stell dir einen Bäcker ohne richtige Thekenauslage vor. Richtig gute Sachen, aber nur die Leute die wissen wie gut sie aussehen und schmecken kaufen ein. Die besten Sachen in der Backstube werden nicht verkauft wenn sie keiner sieht und riecht.

So in etwa finde ich die Bionicon Präsentation auf der Hompage.

Ich bin kein Experte und will nicht besserwisserisch klingen, aber viele innovative Produkte blieben in einer Nische, da es am Marketing fehlte. 

Ich find Bionicon einfach geil, und wünsche den Jungs den Erfolg, den sie verdient hätten, dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch eine bessere Präsentation der Vorteile des bioniconsystems auf der Homepage. 

Ein Konfigurator würde das Aussuchen des Bikes und der Austattung auch erleichtern, v.a. jetzt wo es verschiedene Gabeln, Federwege, laufradgrößen etc. gibt. Ein Bekannter der überlegt ein Bionicon zu kaufen hat mich angesprochen, ob ich ihm bei der Auswahl helfen könnte. Er kennt Bionicon nur über mich, ist überzeugter Scott Hardtailfahrer bis jetzt gewesen, und ist nach einer Fahrt mit meinem ins überlegen gekommen. Jeder hat keinen Bekannten der ihm bei der Auswahl hilft. Ob der anruft? Oder doch ein anderes Bike kauft? Werden wir nie erfahren.

@Sackmann - Bitte nicht hauen. Aber das ist meine Meinung. Aber auch hier im Forum schaut es für mich aus, wie wenn hauptsächlich zufriedene Altkunden wieder ein neues Bionicon kaufen. Wenn dann hier im Forum ein Interessent das Evo als NBS aufgrund der Optik in Erwägung zieht, und nach Aufklärung durch bioniconfahrer doch das bioniconsystem testen will.....

Viele wollen kein so optisch auffälliges Bike (auch das war einer meiner Gründe noch kein Evo zu kaufen) Jetzt gibt's das RAW, aber Bilder gibt's auf der Homepage keine. Im Bestellformular kann Mann/Frau es dann auswählen.

Vergesst bitte nicht lauter vor Entwicklung geiler Produkte und super Kundenservice euch auch die Zeit fürs Vermarkten zu nehmen und lasst die HompAge so aufbauen, dass sie dem Produkt gerecht wird, innovativ und einzigartig.


----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2015)

Wir modeln gerade unseren Shop und unsere beiden Homepages um. 
Sagt uns doch mal mit euren eigenen Worten, was unsere Kernkompetenzen sind.
@slowbeat : Was meinst du mit "wirren" Präsentationen? 
Ich gebe ja auch gerne zu, dass ich unseren Webauftritt auch gerne anders hätte.
Aber dazu fehlt einfach momentan das Geld und vor allem aber die Manpower... 
Ideen hätte ich viele, umsetzen kann ich sie selbst leider nicht.
Dennoch sind Vorschläge gerne willkommen.


----------



## slowbeat (29. März 2015)

@Sackmann Als erstes solltet Ihr mal alle Seiten (Bionicon und B-Labs) auf Rechtschreibung prüfen lassen. Dort gibts in zwei Sprachen Handlungsbedarf. Vergebt das als Projekt an Studenten oder Schüler und schon ist das für kleine Kohle gefixt.

Vergleichende Werbung ist erlaubt! Vergleicht eure Gabeln direkt mit dem Wettbewerb! In nem Forum zu verbreiten, dass man tolles Zeug hat ist nett, Ihr müsst auch auf der Homepage Werbung dafür machen und erklären, warum das Zeug geil ist.

Und hört bitte mit dem B-Wahn auf. Nur weil irgendwas von Euch gemacht wurde muss kein B- davor sein. Der Kunde ist alles andere als B-scheuert.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. März 2015)

Beide Hompages sind nur Shops. Für Leute die Bionicon kennen, wissen was sie wollen und bestellen.

Kenn ich Bionicon nicht, wird es mir nicht schmackhaft gemacht.

Ich bin kein Programmierer von Hompages und in der Branche nicht Marketingerpobt,
aber ich würde mit Eurem Alleinstellungsmerkmal und dessen Präsentation auf der Startseite beginnen. Graphische Darstellung der Geometrieverstellung und ein geiles Video im Einsatz. Rückblick auf die Geschichte und die damit verbundene Erfahrung. Gibt's zwar auf der Bionicon seite, allerdings als schlecht formatierter Text ohne Bilder.
Da würde ich auch die schon mal im Forum erwähnte Ahnengalerie mit einbeziehen und auf Die verschiedenen Auszeichnungn und Preise hinweisen.

Ihr entwickelt ja alles/viel selbst, aufeinander abgestimmt, baut es am Tegernsee zusammen usw. Darum kaufen viele Leute Audi, obwohl es schon lange nicht mehr so ist. Stellt das in Vordergrund. (Nicolai stellt das made in Germany massiv auf der HP ihn Vordergrund - zeigt auch was ihn den Bionicons für Know-how aus Deutschland steckt - und das nicht nur im Rahmen!)

Stellt das Team auf der hompAge vor. Biken für Biker wie ihr es auf FB auch schon angedeutet habt. (Macht jetzt auch schon Rügenwalder. Man kauft lieber ein Produkt, wenn man die Leute kennt). Bilder von Produktion, Entwicklung usw.

Der Vorteil des direktvertriebs ist natürlich auch der Preis für den Endkunden. Selbst Teufel erklärt dies nach 35 Jahren auf dem Markt noch immer. Wie würde man sonst für 2900 Euro ein Bike mit x9, Lev etc. anbieten können? Aber manche die etwas noch nicht kennen, stimmt das auch misstrauisch, warum etwas viel günstiger ist als ein anderes Produkt mit ähnlicher Austattung. Ich würde diese Vorteil auch nochmal Erklären.

Und dann eine klare Shopstrukturierung.

Geld und Zeit ist immer knapp. Aber für die Vermarktung muss beides auch miteingeplant werden. Sonst hat man ein tolles Produkt und niemand kennts.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. März 2015)

Und schon hab ich Teufel- Lautsprecher als Werbeanzeige des Forums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (30. März 2015)

Marketing ist halt so ne Sache, da kann man es eigentlich nicht allen recht machen. Nicht umsonst gibt's inzwischen ein Heer an Wirtschaftspsychologen, die die Strategie für den kommenden Verkauf entwickeln. Ich finde das aber hochgradig Manipulativ und hat ja auch selten was mit der Qualität des Produkts zu tun.
Das kennt ja jeder in irgend einer Form. Ein gut beworbenes Produkt, das viel besser ist als der Krempel aus dem letzten Jahr und der sich dann doch als durchschnittlich heraus stellt.

Sinnvoll ist sicher, dass die HP zusammengeführt wird und das unter einem einheitlichen Design, dass man weiß, wo man sich gerade befindet. Wird ja aber schon dran gearbeitet und dauert noch bis zur Fertigstellung.

Eure Kernkompetenzen sind ja schon definiert (Verstellsystem, modulares Bikekonzept, Zubehör, Service), da muss nicht mehr dazu. Ist doch schon einiges.

Als Vergleich: Wenn man auf die Canyon HP guckt, hat man auch eine gut designte Oberfläche. Aber ansprechend ist das dann insofern nicht, weil die Fahrräder wie Sand am Meer anbieten, dazu dann i.d.R. 4 Varianten pro Modell angeboten werden und der sog. Konfigurator auch kein richtiger ist. Hab ich dann endlich nach langem Vergleich mich für ein Modell entschieden, kommt die große Ernüchterung bei den Lieferzeiten.
Oder Rotwild: kryptische Modellbezeichnungen die anmuten, als ob ich auf der Tastatur ausgerutscht wäre. Wie soll ich mir das merken?

Von daher finde ich bis hierhin von Bionicon schon vieles gut gemacht!



fehlt nur noch der Feinschliff!


----------



## sPiediNet (30. März 2015)

Ich war am Wochenende von Rocky Mountain im Tessin für ein Testride eingeladen. Sonne satt bei 24 Grad. Es ist einfach sein eigenes Bike immer wieder zu loben, aber man verliert sehr schnell die Objektivität zum Fahrverhalten weil a) man sich immer mehr an sein Bike gewöhnt und b) weil die wenigsten es wirklich mit anderen Produkten vergleichen können (ausser mit seinem dem alten eigenen Bike). Ich bin die Bikes von RM alle gefahren und nehme jetzt mal eines zum Vergleich. Das RM Thunderbold 799 MSL ..Carbon, 11 Komma irgendwas KG, XTR E-Schaltung etc. für schlappe ca. CHF 12´000.- http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/07/rocky-mountain-thunderbolt-msl-2015-vorstellung/ Es fährt tatsächlich besser Berg hoch und runter als das BC EVO (auf Asphalt) auf dem Trail sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus …ich weiss, dass die beiden Bikes nicht in die selbe Kategorie fallen, aber trotzdem war ich auf die kletter Eigenschaften des ultraleichten Thunderbold gespannt. O.k. es klettert sehr gut aber wenn es steiler wird möchte das Bike schon etwas Druck auf die 120mm Gabel damit das VR nicht steigt. Liegt ein Stein oder Wurzel zum überrollen im Weg, ist es vorbei und die Schiebephase beginnt. Vom runterfahren muss ich eigentlich gar nicht sprechen weil die Bikes nicht so vergleichbar sind aber es war der Horror mit diesem Federgewicht über ein Geröllfeld zu fahren. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass mir jetzt das ganze Carbon Gedöns um die Ohren fliegt. Aber sehr wendig war das Teil, um jetzt nicht alles schlecht zu malen. Einfach mal so mit dem EVO verglichen, waren die andern RM Bikes Altitude, Instinct, Element etc. sicher wendiger, leichter und sehr viel teurer. Aber muss jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sagen, keines lag satter auf dem Trail und vor allem kletterte keines so gut wie das BC EVO (ohne die Geo abzusenken!!) Ich hatte mein EVO dabei und konnte immer 1:1 vergleichen. Das EVO gab mir einfach viel mehr Sicherheit auf dem Trail und ich hatte ehrlich z.T. Angst mit den Rockys über Stufen zu fahren. Ich empfehle es allen, mal an so einem Testride von einem andern Hersteller mitzumachen.


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

Bin grad am Lenker-rumspielen.

Suche einen leichteren, wahrscheinlich Carbon-Lenker, so um die 250g rum, mind. 780 breit.

Hat wer Erfahrung z.B. mit Carbon Taper Pro DH ( http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker-Zubehoer/Pro-Taper-DH-780-Carbon-MTB-Lenker.html ) (passen tut er laut Sackmann im Lenkerfred), alternativ der sixc ( https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Sixc-3-4-19-mm-OS-Riser-Lenker-p33518/ )?

Oder hat wer ne günstige Alternative unter 300g?


----------



## mzonq (30. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bin grad am Lenker-rumspielen.
> 
> Suche einen leichteren, wahrscheinlich Carbon-Lenker, so um die 250g rum, mind. 780 breit.
> 
> ...


 

Das interessiert mich auch....obwohl ich gegenüber Carbon skeptisch bin (ich habe eine Carbon Lefty am Trigger und dort ist das Carbonrohr letztes jahr im Vinschgau geplatzt - beim rumspielen auf dem Campingplatz, wahrscheinlich hat dieses irgendwann bei einem Sturz einen Macken abbekommen, so der Cannondale Kundenservice).

Jetzt bin ich zwar gebranntes Kind, aber irgendwie reizt mich es doch....ob aber 100g sparen bei knapp 103 kg Systemgewicht (Fahrer + Evo, den Rest könnt ihr euch ausrechnen) Sinn macht, da bin ich mir noch nicht so schlüssig. 
Eigentlich weiß ich ja die Antwort - eher nicht. Abnehmen ist - in meinem Fall, will da keinem zu nahe treten - billiger, langwieriger, macht aber nicht so viel Spaß wie am Bike rumbasteln.  

Dachte noch an den Vector, aber der kostet gleich wieder so um die 200 €ronen....


----------



## sPiediNet (30. März 2015)

[QUOTE="damage0099, post: 12819414, member: 116824" Suche einen leichteren, wahrscheinlich Carbon-Lenker,[/QUOTE]
Ich habe noch nicht viele kaputte Lenker gesehen, also genau zwei ...und die waren aus Carbon
Wenn ich sehe, was alles so an den Lenker geschraubt wird, kommt es auf 70-90g für einen Männer Lenker aus Alu auch nicht mehr an


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

Der Vector Carbon paßt glaub nicht, hat VotecTox im Lenkerfred oben erwähnt.....

Lt. Erfahrungsberichten hier hält der sixc ordentlich, auch an Downhillern.
Incl. stürzen und meterhohen Drops....


----------



## sPiediNet (30. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...auch an Downhillern.
> Incl. stürzen und meterhohen Drops....



...die Fahrer sind auch gesponsert


----------



## mzonq (30. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der Vector Carbon paßt glaub nicht, hat VotecTox im Lenkerfred oben erwähnt........


 
Ich habe die Metric, da sollte es kein Problem sein, und einen längeren Vorbau brauch ich sowieso

aber @sPiediNet hat da schon was wahres gesagt......wahrscheinlich spar ich mir die Kohle und schau, dass ich die in Gelati im Vinschgau anlege...für die 200€ kann ich fast zwei Wochen auf den Campinplatz in Prad


----------



## Sackmann (30. März 2015)

Also der ProTaper DH Carbon macht wirklich viel mit. Allerdings ist er auch wirklich supersteif - mir eigentlich schon fast zu steif. Vibrationen werden auch kaum gedämpft. Geht also ziemlich auf die Unterarme, das Ding.
Ich bin deswegen nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf eine Alu-Variante ungestiegen. 
Jetzt probiere ich ihn mal wieder, allerdings mit gut gedämpften Griffen.

Mein Favorit wäre jetzt allerdings gerade der *ProTaper Carbon SL*. Der wiegt weniger und laut einigen Answer Mitarbeitern haben sie da auch an der Steifigkeits- und Komfortschraube gedreht. Der Carbon DH war da schon wirklich heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (30. März 2015)

Ich habe den RF Lenker. Tja, was soll ich sagen? Er verrichtet seinen Dienst. 
Ich war auch erst skeptisch, da ich vorher Alu gefahren bin. Berufsbedingt müsste ich eigentlich genug Vertrauen in das Material haben. 
Aber das ist ja auch gar nicht deine Frage gewesen. 
Der RF wog bei mir glaube ich 2 verschmerzliche Gramm mehr. Allerdings kostet er auch "nur" 120€ bei BMO. 
Und Syntace hat den Lenker auch nicht erfunden. Es gibt auch noch andere Herstellet, die Lenker bauen können. 
Ich jedenfalls finde den SIXC nicht zu hart, aber steif genug. Für mich hat sich der Umstieg bis jetzt gelohnt. 
Aber sag mal, ist der für Doppelklemmung frei gegeben? Du fährst doch die Bionicon gabel, oder? Ich habe ihn nämlich an einem konventionellen Vorbau. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

Ich fahre ja nicht extrem.

Hm, ob der RF für meine Doppelbrücke freigegeben ist... k.A. ehrlich gesagt 

Hm, der ProTaper Carbon SL sieht ganz gut aus, vom Rise wie auch von der Ergometrie her ( http://www.wigglesport.de/answer-pr...vie4dRI7_dc|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360675981de ).


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe den RF Lenker. Tja, was soll ich sagen? Er verrichtet seinen Dienst.
> Ich war auch erst skeptisch, da ich vorher Alu gefahren bin. Berufsbedingt müsste ich eigentlich genug Vertrauen in das Material haben.
> Aber das ist ja auch gar nicht deine Frage gewesen.
> Der RF wog bei mir glaube ich 2 verschmerzliche Gramm mehr. Allerdings kostet er auch "nur" 120€ bei BMO.
> ...



Kannst du bitte mal messen, wie breit die zylindrische Klemmbreite für den Vorbau ist?
Danke


----------



## slash-sash (30. März 2015)

Kann ich gerne messen. Allerdings erst heute Abend. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

Danke 

Lt. dem Bild hier sollte es passen, obwohl dieser hier schmaler baut als meiner:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1717/1717260-rs7yaoruu8lz-img_3452-original.jpg&imgrefurl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1717260&h=2592&w=3888&tbnid=7f9Oh4UKLi0JXM:&zoom=1&docid=JothGyc1fjMflM&ei=XjIZVbDBKsXqOJLlgNAI&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=3673&page=1&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=0CCQQrQMwAQ

Hab ihn mal geordert.


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

So,
Lenker ist montiert, paßt wie angegossen 

Klemmbereich paßt genau.



Was ich sagen muß:
Ich wollte etwas mehr Rise.

Ist aber mehr schlecht als recht.

Der original verbaute paßt wirklich ausgesprochen gut (vom Rise her).

Jetzt hab ich den Race Face SIXC Lenker 19mm Riser 31,8 x 785 verbaut, und ich muß sagen, alles was höher baut, bringt mir nicht mehr genug Druck aufs Vorderrad.
So habe ich jetzt quasi denselben Lenker wieder....nur ca. 180g leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ... so habe ich jetzt quasi denselben Lenker wieder....nur ca. 180g leichter



super, damage !


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> super, damage !


lese ich da etwas Ironie raus?
Da ich eh nur aus Haut und Knochen bestehe, kann ich bei mir nichts mehr tunen 

Gestern gewogen: 15.3 kg 
Unter 15 wäre ich schon gern 

(Ok, ist noch dreckig, vllt. komme ich nach ner Wäsche schon drunter  )

Edith sagt: Bei Steilstufen ist mehr Rise super, aber das muß ich im anderen Gelände wieder büßen. Testete auch schon einen 35mm Rise. Treppen klasse, Druck auf dem VR auf den Trails hingegen schlecht


----------



## luCYnger (3. April 2015)

So, ich muss erstmal einfach feststellen

ich hab ein
*Hammer geiles Bike* gekriegt 

Verarbeitungsqualität Ausstattung und Pipapo,
alles  absolut top !

wenn das auch noch so geil fährt, wie es aussieht und sich anfühlt...


----------



## triple-ooo (3. April 2015)

Fotos?


----------



## luCYnger (3. April 2015)

bisher gibt's nur welche aus der schummerigen hall of fame ("wohnzimmer")
als der Captn mit zitterigen Fingern sein unbedingtes Ding ausgepackt hat...

dergleichen gibts ja schon zuhauf

ich hoffe mir läuft übers we jemand übern trail der ein Pixelgerät halten kann,
damit ich was mit Aktion liefern kann


----------



## triple-ooo (3. April 2015)

Ach komm, lass Dir doch keine Angst machen. ICH liebe Wohnzimmerfoddos!  HER DAMIT!!


----------



## bolg (3. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ach komm, lass Dir doch keine Angst machen. ICH liebe Wohnzimmerfoddos!  HER DAMIT!!


 
Genau! Das beste WoZi-Foto war das mit dem Kinderbettchen in der Werkstatt! Oder wars die Werkstatt im Kinderzimmer? Egal, Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## luCYnger (3. April 2015)

vlt heut Abend
ich muss jetzt endlich raus


----------



## ATw (3. April 2015)

Tach miteinander!

Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit euren Metric´s? 
Es gibt einen thread zu der Gabel, wenn wollt könnt ihr gerne eure Erfahrungen darin posten!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vengeance-metric-rv1-review-und-austausch-thread.706699/

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

Was fahrt ihr denn für Sättel?

Da ich nach und nach am Gewicht optimieren möchte, hab ich in der DB den Eintrag von @ABBiker gesehen.
Der SM30 wiegt 342g!

Unbequem ist er nicht grade, aber etwas um die 200g rum wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (5. April 2015)

Bei meinem Alva wiegt die Stütze samt Sattel 311 gr 
Der Sattel: Fizik Tundra M3 mit 175 gr.
Die Stütze - ich weiß für Euch uninteressant - KCNC Ti Pro Lite und passend abgesägt, ist aus Alu, fairer Preis und leichter als viele Carbonstützen.


----------



## ABBiker (5. April 2015)

Der Lenker ist mit über 400 g auch nicht gerade leicht. Ich denke ich kratze an der 15 kg Marke. Alles nur aus Einzelgewichten, mit einigen unbekannten, hochgerechnet. Ich leih mir mal eine Waage mit der ich das ganze Bike wiegen kann. Nicht das es für mich übermäßig wichtig wäre, aber grob wollte ich es schon mal wissen.


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

Lenker hab ich schon nen Carbon verbaut, 219g 
Sattel kommt auch noch dran, dann sinds nochmal 150 weniger.
Dann bald der Baron runter und MM drauf, dann hoffe ich auf 14.5kg.
@Votec Tox: Auf die Sattelstütze will und kann ich nicht verzichten


----------



## Sackmann (5. April 2015)

Sättel gibt's von Reverse günstig und leicht. Wenn der passt, dann ist der schon echt ein Schnäppchen. Lenker gibt's dort auch genügend, die sogar in Alu unter die 300g kommen. 

Helft doch auch mal den Kollegen im Metric thread:


ATw schrieb:


> Tach miteinander!
> 
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit euren Metric´s?
> Es gibt einen thread zu der Gabel, wenn wollt könnt ihr gerne eure Erfahrungen darin posten!
> ...


----------



## ABBiker (5. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für Sättel?


Ich fahre, den ebenfalls von mir in der Datenbank abgebildeten San Marco Dirty Native Team (199g, günstig bei eBay geschossen). Den gibt es in verschiedenen Gewichts- und Preisklassen. Bisher bin ich zufrieden, aber Sättel sind natürlich sehr individuell.
Die Sättel von Rose bzw. WTB fand ich teilweise auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

Danke für die Info.
Ein Carbon-Gestell kann man in Kombi mit der LEV schon nehmen, oder?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Lenker hab ich schon nen Carbon verbaut, 219g
> Sattel kommt auch noch dran, dann sinds nochmal 150 weniger.
> Dann bald der Baron runter und MM drauf, dann hoffe ich auf 14.5kg.


Ein super Bike weiter ´verbessern`? Dafür habe ich, seit ich es fahre, 2kg abgenommen. Zählt das auch?


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ein super Bike weiter ´verbessern`? Dafür habe ich, seit ich es fahre, 2kg abgenommen. Zählt das auch?


Klar zählt das auch....aber wenn ich noch 2kg abnehme, wiege ich weniger als mein Bike


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Klar zählt das auch....aber wenn ich noch 2kg abnehme, wiege ich weniger als mein Bike


Warum hast du dann keine Stabheuschrecke als Avatar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum hast du dann keine Stabheuschrecke als Avatar?


Alles Tarnung!


----------



## sPiediNet (5. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum hast du dann keine Stabheuschrecke als Avatar?


Schon mal eine Stabheuschrecke auf dem Trail gesehen?  ....drück und wech "grins"


----------



## mzonq (9. April 2015)

Ich muß gestehen, dass ich so langsam ins Hadern komme....

War es richtig das Evo zu kaufen?

Mir gehen hier bei mir so langsam die schwiergen Stellen aus 
- Ich müßte eigentlich die Touren viel länger gestalten um an Plätze zu gelangen, die ich vorher noch nicht kannte. Aber dann spielt die Familie verrückt - versteh' auch nicht warum 
- Oder ich müßte mit dem Auto dorthin fahren, wo es ein paar Schlüsselstellen gibt - aber siehe den vorherigen Punkt und irgendwie ist das ja auch kontraproduktiv dem Ranzen gegenüber.
- Oder ich geh mal in den Bikepark (war ich noch nie), aber das kostet wieder Zeit (siehe Punkt 1) und Geld.
- Oder ich fahr einfach noch schneller (das Evo hat meine Runterzeit erheblich verkürzt), aber dann tuts richtig weh, wenn es mal scheppert.
- Oder ich fahr wieder Hardtail, dann sieht die Welt (=Trails) mal wieder ganz anders aus.

Was tun   

PS

Oder ich komm mal nach Aalen, da scheint die Welt anspruchsvoller zu sein. Ich hoffe ich kann das mit dem Klassentreffen einrichten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. April 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hier die Luxemburger Lösung
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist die beste, schnellste und sicherste Lösung. Ich habe es inzwischen auch so montiert.


Gestern musste ich die Erfahrung machen, dass auch diese Lösung nicht narrensicher ist. Und wenn man dann mit offenem Systemknopf in das anschließende Steilstück geht, weil man die Öffnung nicht bemerkt hatte, dann ist das vielleicht sehr unangenehm.
Jetzt habe ich von einem alten Schlauch einen Gummiring abgeschnitten und am Knopf befestigt, nach unten durch die obere Brücke gezogen und auf der anderen Seite wieder am Knopf befestigt. Da der Gummi schwarz ist, fällt das gar nicht auf. Und es schnappt sofort wieder zurück, wenn die Klappe angehoben wird.
Die jetzige Form der Klappe sollte nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. April 2015)

Ist mir heute auch passiert ...B-Männer bitte mitlesen
Da ich sowiso mit dem Setup am rumspielen bin, ist die Dämpferpumpe immer griffbereit


----------



## steffpro (9. April 2015)

Ist aber nur ein DB-Problem. Bei der Metric hab ich kein Problem und finde den Verschluss sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (9. April 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Ist aber nur ein DB-Problem. Bei der Metric hab ich kein Problem und finde den Verschluss sehr gut.


Stimmt. ..hatte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## slowbeat (9. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ist mir heute auch passiert ...B-Männer bitte mitlesen
> Da ich sowiso mit dem Setup am rumspielen bin, ist die Dämpferpumpe immer griffbereit


Meine Güte, popelt doch einfach nen kleinen O-Ring aus dem Baumarkt drüber.

Passieren kann das doch echt nur, wenn man mit Protektoren fährt, oder?


----------



## sPiediNet (9. April 2015)

Ist auch keine Reklamation ...nur eine Info an das B-Team, dass es bei der DA vorkommen kann ...Punkt


----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2015)

Also fahre den Deckel schon seit über einem Jahr und ich hab das Ding noch nie aus Versehen aufgemacht. Ich weiß auch wirklich nicht, wie ihr das hinbekommt. 
Ich habe es aber zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

Ich fahre auch fast täglich damit.
Mit und ohne Protektoren.
Noch kein einziges mal 'aus Versehen' geöffnet oder auch nur berührt


----------



## sPiediNet (10. April 2015)

Ist jetzt nicht´s was ständig vorkommt ...hatte mich wirklich blöd verränkt um einen Sturz zu vermeiden und dabei habe ich den Deckel mit dem Knieschoner geöffnet. Finde die Idee dahinter, dass niemand in das geschlossene System pumpt nicht schlecht werde den jetzt auch nicht speziell sichern ...Dämpferpumpe ist eh immer auf Mann.


----------



## Resibiker (10. April 2015)

@sPiediNet 
Warum brauchst du Die Dämpferpumpe wenn der Hebel vom system aufgeht?


----------



## sPiediNet (10. April 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @sPiediNet
> Warum brauchst du Die Dämpferpumpe wenn der Hebel vom system aufgeht?


Eigentlich unlogisch ..ja aber ich mache das Setup in so einem Fall von grundauf neu.

...das mache ich eigentlich immer vor dem Biken


----------



## hulster (10. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Eigentlich unlogisch ..ja aber ich mache das Setup in so einem Fall von grundauf neu.
> 
> ...das mache ich eigentlich immer vor dem Biken



Ja unlogisch - es entweicht ja keine Luft. Brauchst doch nur den B-Odo durch Sattelbelastung reindrücken und gut ist.

Zur Klappe - ich hab heut morgen noch mal draufgeschaut. Für die, die Probleme haben einfach nen O-Ring draufmachen. Hinter der Ventilüberdeckung ist ne schöne Rille, dass sollte halten.


----------



## sPiediNet (10. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ja unlogisch - es entweicht ja keine Luft. Brauchst doch nur den B-Odo durch Sattelbelastung reindrücken und gut ist.



Wie bereits erwähnt, ist es mir durch ein ungeschick erst einmal passiert und sehe für mich da kein Handlungsbedarf.
Die Dämpferpumpe ist momentan mein "best buddy" ich ändere ständig die Drücke 3x den gleichen Trail gefahren 3x anderes Setup.
Macht riesig Spass mit den Drücken zu spielen also macht es mir auch nichts aus, einmal mehr das System zu befüllen.
Steht auch im Bionicon Handbuch ...vor jeder Fahrt das BC System prüfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> einfach nen O-Ring draufmachen. Hinter der Ventilüberdeckung ist ne schöne Rille, dass sollte halten.


Hab ich doch schon lang gesagt


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, ist es mir durch ein ungeschick erst einmal passiert und sehe für mich da kein Handlungsbedarf.
> Die Dämpferpumpe ist momentan mein "best buddy" ich ändere ständig die Drücke 3x den gleichen Trail gefahren 3x anderes Setup.
> Macht riesig Spass mit den Drücken zu spielen also macht es mir auch nichts aus, einmal mehr das System zu befüllen.
> Steht auch im Bionicon Handbuch ...vor jeder Fahrt das BC System prüfen



Also mich nervt die 'rumspielerei', wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Momentan hab ich mein Setup gefunden.
Ich fahr lieber anstatt ständig rumzufummeln oder rumfummeln zu müssen.
Habe auch schon seit längerem keine Dämpferpumpe mehr dabei (auf Touren).

Der Magura-Dämpfer ist jetzt wirklich gut, und ich bin froh, daß ich kein HLR habe.
Er macht nen guten Job und ist mit wenig rumfummelei eingestellt.

Mit meinen jetzigen Einstellungen fahre ich alles, außer wenn es bischen ans springen geht, mache ich etwas mehr Druck rein.
Treppen, steiltreppen, flow und normale kleinere Sprünge sind so tiptop abgedeckt....

Und nochmal: Das Bike macht einfach riesig Spaß! Hammergeiles Teil! 

Achja, und seit gestern bin ich auch auf 14.9kg mit Marshguard und allem drum und dran (auch etwas Dreck  ), somit absolut tourentauglich  (nicht zu vergessen, ich fahre auch noch oldschool 2-fach  )


----------



## sPiediNet (10. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also mich nervt die 'rumspielerei', wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> 
> Momentan hab ich mein Setup gefunden.



Aber du musstest es erst mal finden ...ich bin noch in dieser Phase


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Aber du musstest es erst mal finden ...ich bin noch in dieser Phase


Das stimmt 
Dann mal viel Spaß beim suchen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also fahre den Deckel schon seit über einem Jahr und ich hab das Ding noch nie aus Versehen aufgemacht. Ich weiß auch wirklich nicht, wie ihr das hinbekommt.
> Ich habe es aber zur Kenntnis genommen.


Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Du bist ein technisch guter Biker und wirst wohl eher selten fremdbestimmt vom Rad gehen. Da passiert dir das nicht. Wenn jemand eifrig Technik und Stellen trainiert, weil er es noch nicht drauf hat, dann steigt er öfter ab, so wie ich. Und da gibt es eine Fülle von Möglichkeiten mit und ohne Protektoren. Ich habe das sogar auf Video.
Ich habe auf das Problem hingewiesen, weil ich es für unfallträchtig halte. In einer Rennsituation, in der der Fahrer sofort wieder aufsteigt, könnte ein offener Systemknopf unangenehm bis gefährlich sein.
Ich habe einen O-Ring kurz getestet. Er ist ungeeignet. Er ist zu fest und hat, wenn einmal gedehnt, eine sehr langsame Retraktion (= Rebound). Er fällt eher ab, als dass er die Klappe wieder schließt.
Und nicht verzagen. Auch die Besitzer einer Metric werden das noch hinkriegen.


----------



## ChrisR-USA (10. April 2015)

My new Evo, maybe one of very few in the USA so far?  Very happy and ready to ride in the Rocky Mountains and Moab!

my 3 favorite German toys!
Edison Evo
Ironwood (original round tube frame + 2nd Gen rear end)
BMW R1150R


----------



## Promontorium (10. April 2015)

F***ing cooool!


----------



## hulster (10. April 2015)

ChrisR-USA schrieb:


> My new Evo, maybe one of very few in the USA so far?  Very happy and ready to ride in the Rocky Mountains and Moab!
> 
> my 3 favorite German toys!
> Edison Evo
> ...



Congratulastions! 
Great to hear the EVO took such a long ride. 
If there are any upcoming questions, don't hesitate to ask in English....


----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2015)

ChrisR-USA schrieb:


> my 3 favorite German toys!
> Edison Evo
> Ironwood (original round tube frame + 2nd Gen rear end)
> BMW R1150R



Hi Chris,
congratulation! Have fun with your new Evo! Moab and Rocky Mountains! Boah! 
Best regards!
(Ironwood (with X Fusion Delta 8 USD-fork and Chris King rear hub ) and BMW HP2  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisR-USA (12. April 2015)

First trail picture from my first ride on my Evo!






The bike suspension is magic!  Colorado has very rocky rough trails and this suspension was very very nice on this type of  high speed large rock decents.

I have a question for people about the length of the cockpit.  I am not super tall, about 190cm, but I felt cramped compared to my Ironwood.  I have a size XL, and I have put the seat as far back as I can but on descents with the seat lowered, I feel my body is more forward and the strain is on my knees since I am compressed if I try to sit on the seat or stay centered on the seat area while descending.

How are other people with my height setting up the cockpit of the bike?

Thanks to everyone for your kind words!


----------



## bolg (12. April 2015)

Hi Chris
I don't have the Evo, but I have the same problem with my Reed. I'm 185 cm and solved the problem by using a Bar with more Rise. You have to tilt the Bar the way you need in Order to have more Space ( in my case my bar tilts forward more than usual). I use the Renthal Fatbar light with 40 mm Rise.

by the way I can't view the picture


----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

ChrisR-USA schrieb:


> First trail picture from my first ride on my Evo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would propose NOT to use the seat to adjust the reach. That should be used to fit position for perfect/efficient pedaling (leg position).
As bolg said you can try a bit more rise, but as you already use 40 mm I guess you will only find some with 50mm (2"). Maybe another try could be a longer stem, but that will affect stearing behaviour. Further option is the shape of the bar. A quite straight DH bar would give you the feeling of more space as well, but may not feel that good for longer rides.


----------



## slowbeat (12. April 2015)

ChrisR-USA schrieb:


> I have a question for people about the length of the cockpit.  I am not super tall, about 190cm, but I felt cramped compared to my Ironwood.  I have a size XL, and I have put the seat as far back as I can but on descents with the seat lowered, I feel my body is more forward and the strain is on my knees since I am compressed if I try to sit on the seat or stay centered on the seat area while descending.


Try a stem 60-70mm.
The EVO TT-length mixed with short stems will fit only for people with short upper body dimensions.
This is a problem that will occur on Metric equipped bikes only due to the provided 50mm stem.
On the 180mm dual crown fork and direct mount stem the stem length is about 66mm als Stefan wrote some days ago.
I think, the stem on the Metric-EVO is to short.

In comparison: I(170cm, short legs) ride a 160mm DC-EVO size S with about 80mm stem having the saddle all pulled back for pedalling comfort. Too bad there is no stealth dropper post with setback availlable.


----------



## Lanzelott (12. April 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Try a stem 60-70mm.


That's exactly what I did. I am about 185cm and have size L. I changed the 50mm stem with a 70mm stem and feels quite more comfortable. Perhaps I even will try one time a 80mm one.


----------



## ChrisR-USA (12. April 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your advice.  I do think a layback post would be best to move my knee position back a little, but I am going to try a longer stem and see how that feels.  The position is not very far off, and probably just requires a small adjustment.  I am used to my bikes feeling a little small.  I will try to get a comparison shot of my Ironwood and Evo together to show the difference.

Also, I tried to fix the pictures as well.  Please let me know if they show up now in the previous posts?

Thank you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. April 2015)

ChrisR-USA schrieb:


> Please let me know if they show up now in the previous posts?


Yes 

Surprise - BMW and Evo are color twins!


----------



## Flo8787 (13. April 2015)

Mal eine Frage:

Weiß jemand wie viel die Sattelklemme wiegt? Bzw. hat das jemand mal zufällig nachgewogen?
Seatpost ist 30,9mm oder? Also brauche ich eine 31mm Sattelklemme?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## ABBiker (13. April 2015)

Die Klemme wiegt ca. 50g. Der Durchmesser ist 34.,9 (die Klemme Sitz auf dem Sitzrohr des Rahmens, also 30,9 + die Wandstärke des Sitzrohrs).


----------



## Flo8787 (13. April 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Die Klemme wiegt ca. 50g. Der Durchmesser ist 34.,9 (die Klemme Sitz auf dem Sitzrohr des Rahmens, also 30,9 + die Wandstärke des Sitzrohrs).



Super, vielen Dank für die Info! Da kann ich ja knapp 40gr sparen  ! ...und einen schönen farblichen Akzent setzen ;-)

Die 30,9mm habe ich auf der Webseite gefunden, woher hast du die zusätzlichen 4mm ? Oder ist das eine Norm oder so?


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Hier mal mehr "Erfahrungen":
http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/04/test-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs-160-275/

@Flo8787 : Du brauchst eine 34,9mm oder 35mm Sattelklemme.
Die Sattelklemme klemmt ja nicht um die Sattelstütze, sondern um den Sitzrohraußendurchmesser.


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier mal mehr "Erfahrungen":
> http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/04/test-bionicon-edison-evo-nbs-160-275/



Bin etwas enttäuscht, dass nur das NBS getestet wurde... 

Das Bionicon "Gabelinnenleben" kommt übrigens gut an 

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c.../review-x-fusion-trace-roughcut-hlr-15-49327/


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Oh, das Innenleben ist nicht von uns....

Das NBS muss ja aber auch mal getestet werden. Das Bionicon-System EVO geht diese Woche auch nochmal in den Test...
Hier bei mtb-News kommt auch diese Woche noch was Neues vom EVO mit BS.


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Habt ihr nicht den neuen "Rough Cut" Dämpfer (mit-)entwickelt?


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Nein.
X-Fusion hat nur 2013 ein paar Dämpfungskartuschen von uns zum Testen bekommen.
Was sie dann damit gemacht haben, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. April 2015)

Hoi, bin rundum zufrieden mit dem evo.
Nur mit der guide habe ich noch ein problem: 
die ruckelt beim bremsen (nur vorne) und lässt sich dadurch nicht fein dossieren.
afhren geht schon, aber das nervt.
Neue Beläge und Reinigen der Scheibe hab ich schon probiert.
Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Hast du kontrolliert, ob alle Kolben sauber ausfahren? Schleifen tut die Bremse nicht, oder?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. April 2015)

Schleift nicht. Beim Bremsen entsteht aber ein metallisches Geräusch.


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Das ist wirklich merkwürdig, zumal du ja auch die Beläge gewechselt hast. Hast du mal im Montageständer geprüft, ob die Beläge sauber an die Scheibe geführt werden und es sonst nirgends schleift? Hattest du das Problem schon immer?


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

Argggss... falschen Knopf erwischt! Sorry!


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

Läuft die Bremsscheibe noch rund?

Kannst vielleicht von einem Kumpel ein Vorderrad einbauen und damit testen?

Dann kannst weiter suchen.

Ist das Steuerlager spielfrei?
Ich mußte meins 2x nachstellen, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Die Bremskolben kannst noch kontrollieren, ob sie schön gängig sind.
Aber aufpassen, daß sie nicht rausfallen 

War mal Öl oder Dot auf der Scheibe?

Alle Schrauben fest? Sowohl an Scheibe als auch Sattel?


----------



## bonzoo (13. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen, daß sie nicht rausfallen



Man kann sie wieder reinstecken... Hab's probiert


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Wir sprachen ja irgendwo mal drüber, dass man das Bionicon-System auf der Homepage mehr hervorheben sollte.
Ich hab mir mit Markus mal die Mühe gemacht, und das Verstellsystem animiert.
Irgendwie werden wir das jetzt noch auf der Website (am besten gleich auf der ersten Seite) einpflanzen.

Das Video ist relativ groß, ich hoffe, es dauert nicht zu lange zum Laden.
Es wird noch verkleinert, aber ich wollte es einfach mal zeigen:

Eine Animation, wie das Bionicon-System funktioniert.







Man sieht sehr schön, wie:
1. das Tretlager in Uphill-Modus auf gleicher Höhe bleibt (und effektiv ca 2cm höher bleibt, als ohne Absenkung), da
2. die Hyper-Extension Funktion den Rocker überstreckt und dieser über das geringere Übersetzungsverhältnis den Dämpfer beim Klettern ruhigstellt, und man somit auch deutlich weniger im Sag sitzt
3. der Radstand beim Berghochfahren abnimmt,
4. und die Winkel steiler werden

All dies begünstigt das Fahren berghoch.

greets
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## The Bug (13. April 2015)

Video ist top! Erklärt einiges! Ist nicht nur eine Absenkung der Front sondern anderes Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 4. und die Winkel steiler werden
> 
> All dies begünstigt das Fahren berghoch.


Entschuldige wenn ich so nicht einverstanden bin.
Die Winkel *in der Front* werden *steiler*, die Winkel *im Heck* werden *flacher*. Das ist ja der Clou!
Und deswegen ist es so wirksam, wenn dann eine Steigung den passenden Untergrund für eine weiterhin normale Fahrhaltung bereit stellt.
Das würde am besten sichtbar, wenn in solch einem Video die Fahrebene mit der Verstellung hoch steigt. Aber vielleicht wäre das zuviel Aufwand.


----------



## Sackmann (13. April 2015)

Natürlich musst du hier einverstanden sein!
Es geht hier rein um die Geometrie (sprich Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, die sich in gleichem Umfang ändern).
Es geht in diesem Punkt nicht um die Kinematik, oder irgendetwas anderes, was nicht ohne weiteres leicht nachvollziehbar wäre.
Verwirre doch die Leute nicht unnötig. Den flachen Winkel, den du meinst, den sieht doch die Hälfte hier gar nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Natürlich musst du hier einverstanden sein! Es geht hier rein um die Geometrie (sprich Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, die sich in gleichem Umfang ändern).
> Es geht in diesem Punkt nicht um die Kinematik.


Also gut. Bei Sitz- und Lenkwinkel muss ich klein beigeben.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Schleift nicht. Beim Bremsen entsteht aber ein metallisches Geräusch.


Was noch was bringen könnte, die Scheibe nochmals mit Bremsenreiniger richtig säubern, danach mit Spülmittel, dann gut mit Pressluft reinigen (am besten Scheibe abschrauben).
Und zum Schluß mit Flies den Reibring 'polieren'.
So solltest auf jeden Fall Dot oder Öl vollständig los werden.
Wichtig sind natürlich auch ölfreie 'Löcher', also nicht nur die Bremsfläche reinigen.
Beläge sind gut nehme ich an....

Das nur, falls es die Scheibe auch ist.

Mich würde jedenfalls interessieren, was es war.


_*Andere Frage:*_ Müßt ihr auch öfters den Dämpfer-Druck korrigieren?
Ventil ist fest, Spucke-Test zeigt auch keine Bläschen am Ventil.
Jedoch verliere ich pro Woche ca. 1 bar....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was noch was bringen könnte, .... Mich würde jedenfalls interessieren, was es war.



Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich mach mich dran, das Rätsel zu lösen. Ich denke auch, dass es ist die Scheibe sein müsste.
Problem ist grad nur, dass ich jede freie Minute auf dem Rad sitzen möchte und nicht davor.

Grüße aus AA Micha


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Hahaha, das stimmt.
So geht's mir auch!
Scheibe ist in 5 min gewechselt 
Ne Ersatzscheibe daheim zu haben, schadet nie.
Mich nervt es jedoch, wenn etwas nicht (richtig) funktioniert.
Bremse sowieso...aber die brauchst du eh nicht so oft wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (14. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Müßt ihr auch öfters den Dämpfer-Druck korrigieren?


Bisher ist mir nichts derartiges aufgefallen. Ich habe einmalig aufgepumpt, die Federwegsausnutzung bleibt relativ konstant. Scheint also dicht zu sein.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Danke für die Info.
Werde weiter beobachten. Habe das Ventil auch etwas nachgezogen.

Btw: Danke noch für den Tip mit dem Sattel! Der Native-Team ist wirklich super 
Hab ihn auch in schwarz-rot, auch nicht die Carbon-Variante, ebenfalls 199g. Und KEINE Gewichtsbeschränkung. Was sehr wichtig ist....leider !


----------



## Sackmann (14. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> _*Andere Frage:*_ Müßt ihr auch öfters den Dämpfer-Druck korrigieren?
> Ventil ist fest, Spucke-Test zeigt auch keine Bläschen am Ventil.
> Jedoch verliere ich pro Woche ca. 1 bar....



Hattest du den Dämpfer offen, um die Luftkammern anzupassen?


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hattest du den Dämpfer offen, um die Luftkammern anzupassen?


Nein,
ich hatte nur den Ventileinsatz raus und mit ner Spritze das Fett reingedrückt.


----------



## Sackmann (14. April 2015)

Dann weiß ich´s auch nicht. Schau doch mal, wo er undicht ist. 
Es gibt nur drei Stellen, wo er undicht sein kann:
1. Ventileinsatz
2. Gehäuseverschraubung
3. Zwischen Luftkammer und Gehäuse für Ventileinsatz (mit 3mm Inbus entfernbar, wenn der Ventileinsatz draußen ist)
Ich gehe davon aus, er war vorher dicht?


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Ich habe eigentlich schon immer etwas nachgepumpt, auch bevor ich das Fett einfüllte.
Heute morgen hatte ich fast 50% Sag.

Dann schraube ich heut abend nach der Tour den Ventileinsatz nochmal raus.
Danach das Gehäuse für den Ventileinsatz, falls es morgen wieder weniger geworden ist.
Erst dann gebe ich mich dran, die Luftkammer abzunehmen.

Wie soll ich sehen, wo er undicht ist?
Mit Leckspray?
Hätte ich noch zuhause, teste die Verschlauchung damit.


----------



## sPiediNet (14. April 2015)

Wenn der Ventileinsatz defekt ist, hörst du beim entfernen des Ventildeckel ein "pfff" war bei mir nach dem Fett-Tuning auch so ..ich habe dann den Einsatz und das Gewinde kompett vom Fett befreit und wieder (ohne Kraft) eingedreht ...alles wieder paletti


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Ans Ventil glaube ich ja nicht, wie ich oben schrieb.
Weder ein Pffff noch Bläschenbildung.
Vielleicht auch nur im minimalsten Bereich. Die letzte Zeit war ich auch eher ruppig unterwegs 
Werde es aber nochmals rausdrehen und reinigen. Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. April 2015)

Ja, wo soll die Luft denn hin, wenn du Durchschläge im Minutentakt produzierst?

Wundert mich sowieso, dass im BOB-Thread nicht mehr Bilder von dir drin sind 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ja, wo soll die Luft denn hin, wenn du Durchschläge im Minutentakt produzierst?
> 
> Wundert mich sowieso, dass im BOB-Thread nicht mehr Bilder von dir drin sind
> 
> ...



Haha, du Witzbold!
Hab meinen kompl. Federweg glaub noch garnicht genutzt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. April 2015)

Den von dir sicher nicht,
den vom Evo aber schon. duckundwech


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Das kannst du doch garnicht wissen, wenn du immer vorneweg fährst


----------



## hulster (14. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch garnicht wissen, wenn du immer vorneweg fährst



Doch - kann man hören.


----------



## Resibiker (14. April 2015)

So habe aus langeweile die schläuche rausgenommen (bin immer noch erkältet) und hab auch meine HT mag. Pedale in "schwartz" erhalten und den Reverse Bushguard.
Summe sumarum wiegt der kleine Bruder vom BBE 13,8kg (ohne schutzbleche und krokodiel)


----------



## ABBiker (14. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke noch für den Tip mit dem Sattel! Der Native-Team ist wirklich super


Freut mich, dass der Sattel dir auch gut passt. Das ist ja immer sehr individuell.
Ich bin wirklich super happy mit dem Bike! Da haben die Jungs und Mädels von Bonicon wirklich super Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Sackmann (14. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. April 2015)

Gibt es aktuell das Payless Programm für die EVOs nicht mehr?


----------



## starduck91 (15. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Eine Animation, wie das Bionicon-System funktioniert.



Ich finde die Graphik super. Was evtl. helfen könnte das System noch einfacher zu verstehen wären "durchsichtige" Leitungen in denen mit blauen Pfeilen der Luftaustausch kenntlich gemacht wird.


----------



## 4mate (15. April 2015)

starduck91 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Graphik super. Was evtl. helfen könnte das System noch einfacher zu verstehen wären "durchsichtige" Leitungen in denen mit blauen Pfeilen der Luftaustausch kenntlich gemacht wird.


Animatronicus, bist du es?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2015)

Dann sieht es m.E. zu kompliziert aus. Ist doch klasse so.


----------



## starduck91 (15. April 2015)

hmm... vielleicht habt ihr Recht. Was passiert ist so perfekt zu sehen. Ich bin wohl der Typ der immer direkt zu den Fragen wie und warum kommt. Ich versuche mir das aber abzugewöhnen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. April 2015)

starduck91 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin wohl der Typ der immer direkt zu den Fragen wie und warum kommt. Ich versuche mir das aber abzugewöhnen


NEIN!


----------



## Resibiker (15. April 2015)

Die Animation dient ja hauptsächtlich um das System nicht Bioniconisten zu erleutern Darum ist Wichtig WAS passiert WIE es technich gelöst ist kann mann den Unwissenden am Eigenen Bionicon plausiebel machen.


----------



## 4mate (15. April 2015)

Die allerschönste Animation war auf der "Ur"-Bionicon Home Page,
also vor gut 10 Jahren. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war da der
Luftfluss in den Leitungen mit Pfeilen zu sehen. Leider habe ich es
damals nicht gesaugt und gespeichert  Es war dann weg und kam
nie wieder, vielleicht gab es auch einen Zusammenhang mit dem
damaligen Ausscheiden eines der 3 Gründer?   

Für mich persönlich war diese Ur-HP die schönste von allen, mit
den Tannen und Gämsen und eben diesen Ur-Bionicon-Farben!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (15. April 2015)

Finde ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (16. April 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell das Payless Programm für die EVOs nicht mehr?


Doch, natürlich!

http://www.cycleholix.de/2015/03/vorstellung-bionicon-edison-evo-und-mehr/


Kleine Anzahlung, Bike gesichert !

Nach Post von Stefan editiert


----------



## Sackmann (16. April 2015)

Das Payless Programm gibt es nicht mehr.
Der Dollar Kurs verbietet es uns momentan noch zusätzlichen Rabatt zu gewähren.
Der Dollar hat uns bei der Pre-Sale Aktion schwer gebeutelt. Wer weiß, was Teile des 0er Specs im Einkauf kosten und für wieviel ihr das Bike bekommen habt, der weiß, wieviel für uns dabei übrig geblieben ist...
Wir haben das Geld im August schon bekommen und im Januar/Februar musste die Ware gezahlt werden.
Dollar im August: >1,35 
Dollar im Januar: <1,15
Momentan: 1,06
Und es ist keine Besserung in Sicht.
Deswegen wurde das Payless Programm vorerst gestrichen.


----------



## steffpro (16. April 2015)

Dagegen kann man sich aber absichern. Die Banker stehen doch normalerweise gleich mit Angeboten parrat, sobald sie Spitz bekommen haben, dass eine Firma mit außereuropäischen Geschäftspartnern dealt.

Übrigens hat mein örtlicher Bikehändler letzten Sommer gemeint, dass ich mein Bike vielleicht nie sehen werde und vielleicht auch die Kohle weg sei. War aber wohl auch weil er früher Bionicon verkauft hat und nun wieder Großserienware ohne Herz und Seele verticken muss. Mir ist es jetzt jedenfalls immer ein besonderer Genuss mit meinem so hervorragenden, mit Herzblut konstruiert und zusammengebauten Bionicon an seinem Laden vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. April 2015)

Dann werde ich wohl mit meiner Bestellung warten müssen.


----------



## steffpro (16. April 2015)

Das Bike ist den aktuellen Preis immernoch mehr als Wert. Prognose Dollerkurs 30.06.2016 vorauss. 1,10. 
Egal welches Bike du dir kaufen willst wird dieses künftig eher teurer werden. Schlag jetzt zu, dann hast wenigstens nen schönen Sommer mit dem traumhaften Bike.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. April 2015)

_Jein!_ 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es brauche, ich will es einfach nur haben.

Insofern bin ich nicht im Zugzwang.

Wenn man es genau nimmt, dann natürlich schon.

Haben ist immer besser als brauchen...

Aber, ich werde einfach noch ein paar Wochen warten, eventuell habe ich ja Glück und es gibt das Payless Programm wieder.


----------



## ABBiker (16. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Deswegen wurde das Payless Programm vorerst gestrichen.


Das ist für alle Interessenten schade, aber nachvollziehbar! Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist damit (wohl unbeabsichtigt?) auch die Möglichkeit verschwunden das EVO in "Alu natur" zu bestellen. Ich werde auf die alte Bionicon Seite verwiesen, dort steht nur grau und rot zur Wahl.


----------



## slash-sash (16. April 2015)

Abwarten. Das silberne soll Anfang Juni kommen. 


Sascha


----------



## ABBiker (16. April 2015)

Ja, es war auch schon bestellbar, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Daher gehe ich von einem Fehler aus. Oben steht noch "blank", unten ist es nicht wählbar.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. April 2015)

In dem unteren Feld fehlt die XL Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (19. April 2015)

Ich bescheinige selbst dem EVO BBE (26",180mm) für MICH nun eindeutig Touren-Qualitäten. Bei uns muss man leider doch erstmal ein paar Meter fahren um ordentlich Höhenmeter zusammen zubekommen. Heute waren wir dann bei Kaiserwetter in den nördlichen Ausläufern der Ardennen.
Waren dann so 1100 Hm.
Trotz kleiner Benachteiligung in der Übersetzung zu meinem anderen Rad fühlte ich mich in keiner Weise weder im Vergleich zu meinem anderen Rad(PYGA ONETEN, 140er Pike, hi 110mm) noch im Vergleich zu meinen Kumpeln benachteiligt. Im Gegenteil, die massive Absenkung macht es in extremen Steigungen zur regelrechten Bergziege. Auch über die Strecke hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass es mich mehr Kraft kostete.
Bergab ist eh bar jeder Diskussion und verursacht maximale Gesichtsstarre mit den Mundwinkeln nach oben.


----------



## slash-sash (19. April 2015)

Welches ist denn dein "Referenzrad" von dem du kommst oder mit dem du das Evo auf dieser Strecke vergleichst?


Sascha


----------



## hulster (19. April 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Welches ist denn dein "Referenzrad" von dem du kommst oder mit dem du das Evo auf dieser Strecke vergleichst?
> 
> 
> Sascha



Sorry ich vergaß  - obwohl ich gerade auf die EVO Version, weil die Extremste (BBE, 26" 180mm) hinweisen wollte. Das Vergleichsrad ist eine PYGA ONETEN, 29", 140er Pike, hinten, wie der Name schon sagt, 110 mm. Reifen fahr ich bei Beiden gleich, Mainion DHR II vo/hi.
So bin auch letztes Jahr nen eher technische AlpX mit 14000 Hm gefahren.
Hab es oben angepasst.
Das PYGA wollte ich dann jetzt noch ein wenig leichte machen, insbesondere LRS. Dann wird es ein wenig anders aussehen. Bisher musste das halt alle technischen Sachen abkönnen.


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Nachdem ich meinen Bash nun erfolgreich testete und er auch hält  ,
habe ich mich ans optimieren gemacht.
Nun wesentlich leichter und oben eine Führung, daß die Kette nicht runterfallen kann (hatte ich vorher schon und funktioniert klasse  ) habe ich dran gelassen:




(62g schwer, 5mm dick)


----------



## starduck91 (21. April 2015)

Respekt so etwas selber zu bauen 

Wo ist denn das Bestellformular , ich, und wohl einige andere, hätte da durchaus Interesse. Ist das für 1x11 gebaut oder hast du umgerüstet?


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Ich fahre 2x10.
Der obere Durchmesser ist für ein 22er KB und der untere Durchmesser für ein 36er KB.
Für andere Kettenblätter würde ich auch andere Durchmesser nehmen.
Achja, um das zu machen gehört wirklich nicht viel dazu 
Wenn es so hält und funzt, poste ich es.
Alles weitere dann per PN 
Das 'alte' hat jedenfalls prima gehalten....und auch schon einiges abgehalten 
Ohne Bash zu fahren macht bei mir keinen Sinn.

Edit: Die obere Führung kann ich auch weglassen...oder einfach sonst noch ändern....


----------



## mzonq (21. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Achja, um das zu machen gehört wirklich nicht viel dazu
> ...


 
man braucht halt nur ne Werkstatt und eine Fräsmaschine, dann läuft die Sache   

leider fehlt mir der Zugang zu so was...  ist echt verrückt was die Dinger - ist ja nicht viel dran - im Verkauf kosten


----------



## slowbeat (21. April 2015)

Bin ich der Einzige, bei dem sich die Griffweitenverstellung auf holprigen Abfahrten verstellt, wenn man den Finger zwischendurch mal von der Bremse nimmt?

Mir laufen die Schräubchen deutlich zu leicht, Schraubensicherung wär aber auch der falsche Ansatz.
So lange ich da noch keine Lieblingsposition gefunden hab soll das Gewinde nur leicht gehemmt werden.
Wäre Leinöl einen Versuch wert?


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Ich habe keine Probleme....hab 1x eingestellt und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (21. April 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> .
> Wäre Leinöl einen Versuch wert?



Ich nehme jeden Morgen Leinöl ins Joghurt ..ein Versuch ist es sicher wert "grins"


----------



## slowbeat (21. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ich nehme jeden Morgen Leinöl ins Joghurt ..ein Versuch ist es sicher wert "grins"


Klingt lecker, löst aber maximal mein Bergaufproblem 

Eigentlich dachte ich, ich hätte vorn Luft in der Leitung, die "Nullstellung" war aber heute unten deutlich näher am Lenker als oben.
Bei Vollankerung gabs nur noch wenig Luft zum Lenker.

Apropo Vollankerung: ich hab vorhin gesinterte Metallbeläge eingebaut. Die Serienmäßigen überzeugen irgendwie nicht so recht.
Vielleicht aber auch nur, weil ich sonst auf Fahrrädern und Mopped auch nur Metallbeläge fahre?


----------



## bolg (21. April 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, bei dem sich die Griffweitenverstellung auf holprigen Abfahrten verstellt, wenn man den Finger zwischendurch mal von der Bremse nimmt?
> 
> Mir laufen die Schräubchen deutlich zu leicht, Schraubensicherung wär aber auch der falsche Ansatz.
> So lange ich da noch keine Lieblingsposition gefunden hab soll das Gewinde nur leicht gehemmt werden.
> Wäre Leinöl einen Versuch wert?


 
Als Schraubensicherung schwör ich auf Leinöl! Ins im Müsli oder Joghurt was taugt - das überlass ich jetzt eurer Fantasie


----------



## bolg (21. April 2015)

Sch... Autokorrektur


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. April 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Als Schraubensicherung schwör ich auf Leinöl!


Aber es muss noch schön ranzen oder?


----------



## bolg (21. April 2015)

@Oldie-Paul - Keine Ahnung, ob der Ranzfaktor was an der Viskosität ändert. Der Geruch ist auf jeden Fall anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (22. April 2015)

btw was ist denn nun inzwischen eigentlich mit dem neuen Handbuch ?  

ich kann mich dunkel dran erinnern, dass das vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten
Korrektur gelesen werden sollte...


----------



## steffpro (22. April 2015)

Ich hab heute auch schon auf evo.Bionicon gesucht.  Leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2015)

Gibt wichtigeres als ein Handbuch


----------



## mzonq (23. April 2015)

....genau...und zwar fahren fahren fahren das die Schwarte kracht

Bin heute extra früh aus dem Haus und mit dem Evo zur Arbeit gefahren - mit Trailumwegen - , geil wars, da macht der Weg zur Arbeit sogar Spaß


----------



## luCYnger (23. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gibt wichtigeres als ein Handbuch





mzonq schrieb:


> ....genau...und zwar fahren fahren fahren das die Schwarte kracht


seh ich genauso 

und genau deswegen wär es schön, wenn das angekündigte Handbuch am Start wär.
Dann brauch ich meine wertvolle Fahrzeit nicht stundenlang vertrödeln um gesuchte Informationen
aus seitenlangen freds rauszufiltern


----------



## starduck91 (23. April 2015)

Hab gerade wieder mit Bionicon telefoniert. Mein sollte heute DHL übergeben werden. Gestern kam der Bote wohl nicht vorbei . Leider gab es mit den schwarzen Gabeln Probleme, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2015)

Es gab kein Problem mit den Blakcline-Gabeln, sondern mit den Blackline-Dämpfern, und unserem speziell angefertigtem Dämpferkörper.
Das Problem sollte aber relativ schnell gelöst sein. Weiteres dazu gibt es zeitnah...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gibt wichtigeres als ein Handbuch


Nicht so leicht! Das deutsche *Handbuch* ist kein handliches Buch oder Heftchen, wie man gemeinhin vermutet. *Es ist mindestens eine Handbreite dick.* Und es darf mehrere Bände dieser Ausstattung umfassen. Der Inhalt ist *allumfassend systematisch*.  Der oder die Autoren opfern ein halbes Leben für ein solches Buch.
Ein Handbuch als solches ist eine Drohung! 

Lasst die Jungs erst einmal best Bikes ever bauen, damit sie das Handbuch überhaupt finanzieren können.


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2015)

Handbuch muss sein!
Und es ist prinzipiell fertig! Jetzt geht´s nur darum es noch leicht umzustrukturieren und schick aufzubereiten. Wir sind auch noch dabei, Bilder zu machen.
Wir sind voll dran und sobald es was neues gibt, werdet ihr hier und auch per Mail (soeit es möglich ist) informiert.
Gruß
Sacki


----------



## starduck91 (24. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es gab kein Problem mit den Blakcline-Gabeln, sondern mit den Blackline-Dämpfern


Na dann bin ich umso gespannter wie mein Bike aussieht, vielleicht habe ich ja doch schon die schwarze Gabel. Es soll unterwegs sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (25. April 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob der DirectMount der 180er DC nen Standard ist, sprich ob auch andere DirectMount Vorbauten passen? Oder nur der Bionicon eigene?


----------



## damage0099 (25. April 2015)

Ich habe für mein SS mal nach einem Vorbau gesucht und keinen passenden gefunden....


----------



## Resibiker (26. April 2015)

Frage an die Dämpfer Tuner:
Wieviel Druck macht ihr weniger in den Dämpfer wen ihr Fett zur erhöung der Progression einfült ?
Wolte erst mal bei 1ml mit gleichem Druck testen bin bei 87kg zuladung auf 10 bar.


----------



## hulster (26. April 2015)

Es gibt dort keinen zwangsläufigen Zusammnenhang - sprich + X ml = - X bar. Wenn dir die 10bar erstmal gepasst haben vom Ansprechverhalten du aber zu schnell den Federweg ausgenutzt hast, dann mach es genauso wie du vor hast. 
Im ersten Teil der Kurve unterscheidet sich das ja dann nicht soviel.
Das Problem ist halt normalerweise das Umgekehrte. Weil dir der Federweg ausgeht, musst du den Druck erhöhen und versaust dir damit das Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## starduck91 (26. April 2015)

Nachdem ich mich mit dem gelösten Problem der Vorderradeinbaus aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet habe kann ich endlich als Evo Besitzer hier mitreden.
Farblich der Hammer! und die Kabelführung am Cockpit bei mir auch top. Ich konnte die Sattelstütze problemlos von rechts anch links bauen und dürfte damit sehr gut klarkommen. Ich bin gespannt was das Bionicon System am Berg macht. In der Küche muss ich mich noch sehr nach hinten legen um wieder in die Downhill Position zu kommen. Die Schweißnähte sehen super aus und die ganze Haptik ist sehr angenehm. Im aktuellen sauberen Zustand bin ich bei 14,5 kg inkl. Pedale. Ich wurde schon sehr irritiert angeguckt als ich gestern gefragt habe ob ich die Waage benutzen darf .
Leider gab es keine erste Ausfahrt da die Schaltung nicht so will wie ich. Da ich zwar lernwillig und, wie ich hoffe, lernfähig bin, aber keine große Schraubererfahrung vorweisen kann stelle ich hier Fragen ehe ich am Montag wohl anderweitig nach Hilfe fragen muss.
Ich kann hinten nicht auf das kleine Ritzel (Größter Gang) schalten und auf dem Weg zum größten Ritzel (kleinster Gang) kommt das Schaltwerk in die Spreichen.





Mit den beiden Schrauben zum eisntellen (grün umrandet) komme ich nur noch dichter an die Speichen.
Und muss der rot umrandete Bereich so schief sein?

Liebe Grüße von einem leider überforderten Wohnzimmerbikebesitzer


----------



## TheSpecialOne (26. April 2015)

starduck91 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich mit dem gelösten Problem der Vorderradeinbaus aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet habe kann ich endlich als Evo Besitzer hier mitreden.
> Farblich der Hammer! und die Kabelführung am Cockpit bei mir auch top. Ich konnte die Sattelstütze problemlos von rechts anch links bauen und dürfte damit sehr gut klarkommen. Ich bin gespannt was das Bionicon System am Berg macht. In der Küche muss ich mich noch sehr nach hinten legen um wieder in die Downhill Position zu kommen. Die Schweißnähte sehen super aus und die ganze Haptik ist sehr angenehm. Im aktuellen sauberen Zustand bin ich bei 14,5 kg inkl. Pedale. Ich wurde schon sehr irritiert angeguckt als ich gestern gefragt habe ob ich die Waage benutzen darf .
> Leider gab es keine erste Ausfahrt da die Schaltung nicht so will wie ich. Da ich zwar lernwillig und, wie ich hoffe, lernfähig bin, aber keine große Schraubererfahrung vorweisen kann stelle ich hier Fragen ehe ich am Montag wohl anderweitig nach Hilfe fragen muss.
> Ich kann hinten nicht auf das kleine Ritzel (Größter Gang) schalten und auf dem Weg zum größten Ritzel (kleinster Gang) kommt das Schaltwerk in die Spreichen.
> ...



Hallo Starduck91,
hatte gestern das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit Shimano XT und nicht mit einem Bionicon. Wird aber denke ich vom Prinzip nicht so viele Unterschiede geben. Schau mal auf Youtube. Da gibt es haufenweise Videos zum Thema "Schaltung einstellen". Von den beiden Schrauben (grün) ist eine für die Einstellung des Schaltwerks wenn die Kette vorne und hinten auf dem größten Blatt liegen und die anders Schraube wenn die Kette auf den kleinsten Blättern liegt. Der rote Bereich ist wohl das Schaltauge. Ob das so schief sein muss, weis ich leider nicht.  Ich hatte aber davor auch keine Ahnung aber mit den Videos und einfach ausprobieren hab ichs hinbekommen. Viel Glück.


----------



## bolg (26. April 2015)

@starduck91 - das sieht etwas verbogen aus, aber genaueres ist nur über entsprechendes Werkzeug zu ermitteln. Der Händler deines Vertrauens ermittelt dir das und biegts mit der Schaltaugenlehre auch gleich gerade. Wenn ihr euch gut kennt sogar für umsonst.
Falls dem so wäre, kann das schon dazu führen, dass das kleinste Ritzel nicht mehr sauber geschaltet werden kann oder die Kette auf ihm springt. Ebenso in die andere Richtung.


----------



## steffpro (26. April 2015)

@ starduck91 das Teil ist krum.  Du brauchst ein neues Schaltauge, so verbogen wie das Teil aussieht.


----------



## slowbeat (26. April 2015)

Das Schaltauge geradezubiegen ist kaum möglich, ich hab das beim Reed versucht.
Das Ding ist saustabil, hab es nur halbwegs gerade bekommen und ann ein Ersatzteil montiert.

Ruf am Montag bei Bionicon an, das wird wohl ein Versandschaden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (26. April 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @starduck91 - das sieht etwas verbogen aus, aber genaueres ist nur über entsprechendes Werkzeug zu ermitteln. Der Händler deines Vertrauens ermittelt dir das und biegts mit der Schaltaugenlehre auch gleich gerade. Wenn ihr euch gut kennt sogar für umsonst.
> Falls dem so wäre, kann das schon dazu führen, dass das kleinste Ritzel nicht mehr sauber geschaltet werden kann oder die Kette auf ihm springt. Ebenso in die andere Richtung.



Nicht unbedingt, kannste auch auf ein Ceranfeld legen, das ist plan genug.

Ich würde steffpro zustimmen - Das Teil ist krumm


----------



## bolg (26. April 2015)

@hulster - Ich steh auf dem Schlauch. Was soll er auf ein Ceranfeld legen? Die Felge? Oder das Schaltauge? Sagt dann doch gar nichts darüber aus, wie die Ausrichtung der beiden in der Ebene zueinander aussieht.


----------



## bolg (26. April 2015)

@slowbeat - Vermutlich hast du recht. Das Ding ist ziemlich fett!


----------



## hulster (26. April 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @hulster - Ich steh auf dem Schlauch. Was soll er auf ein Ceranfeld legen? Die Felge? Oder das Schaltauge? Sagt dann doch gar nichts darüber aus, wie die Ausrichtung der beiden in der Ebene zueinander aussieht.



Schaltauge muss plan sein. Das merkst du schnell, ob das verbogen ist, selbst wenn nur leicht.


----------



## slowbeat (26. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Schaltauge muss plan sein. Das merkst du schnell, ob das verbogen ist, selbst wenn nur leicht.


Ein Blinder merkt bereits ohne Krückstock, dass das Ding krumm ist.
Da reicht das Bild doch echt aus, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (26. April 2015)

Schaltauge ist ganz klar verbogen.
@starduck91 : Der Karton an sich ist in Ordnung? Ein Schaltauge so zu verbiegen, da gehört schon einiges dazu. 
Der Karton sollte da auch irgendwelche Spuren davongetragen haben.
Ruf morgen früh gleich mal bei uns durch, damit wir dich so schnell wie möglich auf den Trail bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. April 2015)

Ich richte die Schaltaugen immer so:
- Schaltwerk abschrauben
- Alte Shimano-Felge anschrauben (Gewinde paßt ins Schaltaugen-Gewinde des Schaltwerks)
- Abstände angeschraubte Shimano-Felge zu eingebautem Laufrad mit Maßstab rundum messen.
Mit dem riesigen Hebel der Shimano-Felge geht das ganz einfach und schnell.

In deinem Fall jedoch: Bionicon anrufen und bereits morgen das neue Schaltauge in Empfang nehmen, montieren + biken


----------



## Resibiker (27. April 2015)

Kennt einer den Qfactor der am EVO montierten Kurbel? Hab noch Eine XX kurbel mit Qfactor 166, wenn ich eventuel auf Zweifach umrüste.


----------



## Sackmann (27. April 2015)

Hier findest du alle Informationen zu den aktuellen SRAM Kurbeln:
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...._0000000004420_rev._b_mtb_drivetrain_ffs.pdf


----------



## slowbeat (27. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich richte die Schaltaugen immer so:
> - Schaltwerk abschrauben
> - Alte Shimano-Felge anschrauben (Gewinde paßt ins Schaltaugen-Gewinde des Schaltwerks)
> - Abstände angeschraubte Shimano-Felge zu eingebautem Laufrad mit Maßstab rundum messen.
> Mit dem riesigen Hebel der Shimano-Felge geht das ganz einfach und schnell.


Das kenne ich auch so, so wollte ich auch das Schaltauge am Reed richten.
Am Ende hatte ich ein ausgerissenes Gewinde am Schaltauge und es war keinen Ticken  gerade.
Bis zur Lieferung des neuen Schaltauges hatte ich es dann mit Gewalt und einer Rohrzange einigermaßen passend gebogen.
Deshalb hab ich sowohl fürs Reed als auch fürs EVO ein Ersatzschaltauge auf Halde.


----------



## steffpro (27. April 2015)

So hab ich das auch. Mit dem Evo gleich ein Ersatzschaltauge mitbestellt.  Jetzt wird mein original Schaltauge sicher nie kaputt gehen,  denn wie wir alle wissen gehen immer nur die Teile kaputt welche wir gerade nicht als Ersatzteil dabei haben. 
Tippe als nächstes auf Speichen, so wie mein Hinterrad gerade anfängt zu eiern.


----------



## damage0099 (27. April 2015)

schnellstmöglich nachzentrieren


----------



## hulster (27. April 2015)

Die heutigen Schaltaugen sind doch eh Alu und viel zu spröde, um sie zu richten. Das stammt noch aus Zeiten, als das Schaltauge noch teil des Rahmens war und dieser üblicherweise aus Stahl. Da gab es noch explizites Werkzeug zum Richten.
Bei Alu kannst du froh sein, wenn es auf der Tour passiert, dass es, wenn notdürftig zurückgebogen, noch bis zum Ende der Tour hält.


----------



## slowbeat (27. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Die heutigen Schaltaugen sind doch eh Alu und viel zu spröde, um sie zu richten. Das stammt noch aus Zeiten, als das Schaltauge noch teil des Rahmens war und dieser üblicherweise aus Stahl. Da gab es noch explizites Werkzeug zum Richten.
> Bei Alu kannst du froh sein, wenn es auf der Tour passiert, dass es, wenn notdürftig zurückgebogen, noch bis zum Ende der Tour hält.


Du hast noch nie ein Schaltauge gerichtet, was?
Die klassischen, dünnen Schaltaugen aus Alu kann man mit der beschriebenen Methode prima richten. Lediglich bei so massiven Sachen, wie bei den Bionicon G2 und EVO Schaltaugen scheitert man.

Ich hab mal beinahe ein Schaltauge von nem 2010er Canyon Grand Canyon abgerissen, weil das Ding aus einer eher einer Butter-Käse-Schmelze ähnelnden Alulegierung besteht. Ich war überrascht, dass das Ding überhaupt den beim Schalten auftretenden Kräften etwas entgegenzusetzen hat.


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2015)

@slowbeat: So sieht's aus 
Die Schaltaugen vom Alva hab ich so noch gerichtet, ging super. Net nur 1 mal. Hatte auch ein Ersatz-Schaltauge rumliegen...es beim Verkauf dann verschenkt.....
Auf nen AX aber ein must-have, keine Frage!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2015)

weils grad so schön passt - zum Mitzittern, Schaltauge sei wachsam:
(ergänzte Version)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (28. April 2015)

@Oldie-Paul - Aua Autsch, das tut beim zugucken weh! Und dann gleich nochmal. Das grenzt an Masochismus


----------



## Resibiker (28. April 2015)

Das zweitemal ist die "slowmotion" Oldie-Paul ist nicht zweimal gegen den Felsen gefahren Aber sowas könnte helfen ist zwar meistens für kinder Räder damit Papa nicht jede woche ein schaltwerk kaufen muss.


----------



## bolg (28. April 2015)

@Resibiker - Das war eine Wiederholung? 

Nee, Scherz beiseite, hab ich schon bemerkt, dass er nicht zwei mal genau die gleiche Spur und den Stein an der gleichen Stelle gecrasht hat. Bei neuen Sachen tut der erste Kratzer halt immer besonders weh, das muss ich mir dann nicht zwei mal angucken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Aber sowas könnte helfen ist zwar meistens für kinder Räder damit Papa nicht jede woche ein schaltwerk kaufen muss.


Ich denke über einen Schaltwerksairbag nach. Der würde auch gleich das Hinterrad notversetzen.  

@bolg Ich habe das Video ergänzt, damit mehr positive Gefühle rüberkommen.


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2015)

An solchen Stellen am besten immer einwenig das HR versetzen, ein kleiner Impuls reicht schon aus 
2 ähnliche Stellen habe ich auch, nur gehts danach gleich kräftig abwärts


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> An solchen Stellen am besten immer einwenig das HR versetzen, ein kleiner Impuls reicht schon aus


Das war ja der Plan. Aber dann bin ich in die Rinne gerutscht...
Aber ein Schaltauge hätte ich dabei gehabt.


----------



## ChrisR-USA (30. April 2015)

Well, I have finally gotten a new stem for my Evo.  Raceface Turbine 90MM 6degree rise.  For me it fits much better.


----------



## mzonq (2. Mai 2015)

Moin liebe Gemeinde.

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Magura Dämpfer. Der kleine Hebel hat ja normalerweise drei Positionen:
Rechts (close), Mitte (open) und Links (firm).

Bis jetzt sind bei  mir auch keine Probleme aufgetreten, nur habe ich jetzt rausgefunden, das ich den Hebel auf eine Links+ Poistion, also über die Firm-Position hinaus, einstellen kann. Ist mir noch nie so aufgefallen. 
Habt ihr das auch? Grund zur Sorge? Ist bei mir, also beim Dämpfer, ne Schraube locker, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe? Sieht eigentlich alles normal aus, keine Schrauben, die fehlen oder sonstiges. 

Sagt mal kurz bescheid. Ansonsten: happy trails!!


----------



## hulster (3. Mai 2015)

Gestern 1400 Hm im Bergischen geschrubbt. Einfach nur begeistert wie gut meine Bergziege bergauf und auf Stecke geht.
Im Vergleich habe ich eher den Eindruck gerade mit Hm Vorteile zu haben und Flachen kaum bis keine Nachteile, da der Hinterbau bis auf Wiegetritt extrem ruhig bliebt. Im Flachen kann ich gut vergleichen, da ich an beiden Rädern die gleichen Reifen fahre. 

DANKE - Bionicon Jungs!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. Mai 2015)

Wer Probleme bei der LEV mit knackendem Sattel, oder das dieser nach hinten rutscht, hat, sollte man in den Kindshock LEV 2012 Thread reinschauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kind...ze-weitergedacht.537426/page-89#post-12906618


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Mai 2015)

@mzonq: Ist mir bei meinem Alva auch vor zwei Wochen aufgefallen und kann nicht sagen, ob dies schon immer so war oder erst gekommen ist. Auch bilde ich mir ein, daß der Unterschied von "offen" zu "fest" (firm) geringer als früher ist, aber vielleicht auch Einbildung.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab am Reed und am EVO je drei sauber rastende Hebelpositionen.


----------



## mzonq (3. Mai 2015)

Sch...ade. Dann geh ich noch mal in den Keller und dreh ein Filmchen damit ich das den Bionicon Jungs schicken kann. Mal sehen was die meinen.
danke für die Antworten


----------



## starduck91 (4. Mai 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind bei  mir auch keine Probleme aufgetreten, nur habe ich jetzt rausgefunden, das ich den Hebel auf eine Links+ Poistion, also über die Firm-Position hinaus, einstellen kann. Ist mir noch nie so aufgefallen.
> Habt ihr das auch?



Moin,

ich habe das gleiche und es kam so aus dem Karton. Ich muss mich aber mit dem Dämpfer noch etwas beschäftigen, deswegen kamen bisher keine Fragen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. Mai 2015)

Eine Frage die mich noch beschäftigt und eventuell ja auch andere interessieren könnte.

Kann man zur Zeit mittelfristig davon ausgehen, dass die EVOs vermutlich teurer werden?

Und falls sie teurer werden, kann man sich eventuell den jetzigen Preis durch eine Anzahlung sichern?

Warum ist die Frage gerade für mich interessant?

Weil ich noch kein EVO live und in Farbe gesehen habe, demnach leider auch noch kein Rad probefahren konnte und es zumindest auf einigen Bilder Farbvarianten zu sehen gibt, die bislang zumindest noch nicht erhältlich sind.

Sollte der Preis mittel- oder langfristig stabil bleiben, dann würde zumindest bei mir kein akuter Handlungsbedarf bestehen.

Die Erfahrung aber hat gezeigt, dass Abwarten in diesem Fall kein besonders guter Ratgeber war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (5. Mai 2015)

Ruf doch direkt bei Bionicon an  Also ich als Hersteller würde mich freuen, wenn du dein Geld bei mir parkst...


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

Wir werden die Preise leider auch erhöhen müssen.
Das ganze wird relativ zeitnah geschehen.
Inwiefern zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Anzahlungen gemacht werden können, um sich die Preise zu sichern kann ich nicht sagen.
Das hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie lange man noch warten möchte, bis das Bike ausgeliefert werden soll.
Wir sind momentan größtenteils lieferfähig.
Die dritte Farbvariante "RAW" (ich nenn´s jetzt einfach so), von der schon einige vorbestellt wurden, wird ab Juni ausgeliefert werden können und sieht so aus:




Alles was später noch kommt ist momentan noch streng geheim, wird aber wohl bald auf den Trails um den Tegernsee zu sehen sein.
Wann diese vierte Variante dann kommt, steht noch nicht fest.

Also bleibt es für dich bei rot, grau oder brushed ("raw"). Alles andere dauert noch länger...


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Moin liebe Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Magura Dämpfer. Der kleine Hebel hat ja normalerweise drei Positionen:
> Rechts (close), Mitte (open) und Links (firm).
> ...



Man kann jeden unserer Magura Dämpfer mit etwas Kraft über die Firm-Position hinaus drücken. Sinn der Sache ist das aber nicht und das sollte jetzt auch nicht jeder ausprobieren.
Außerdem spürt man ja, dass der Hebel dort in keiner Position einrastet.
Und ja - Kaputtmachen kann man den Hebel und den Einrast-Mechanismus dabei auch.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir werden die Preise leider auch erhöhen müssen.
> Das ganze wird relativ zeitnah geschehen.
> Inwiefern zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Anzahlungen gemacht werden können, um sich die Preise zu sichern kann ich nicht sagen.
> Das hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie lange man noch warten möchte, bis das Bike ausgeliefert werden soll.
> ...


 
Ich wäre durchaus bereit, bis September, Oktober oder November zu warten.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es brauche...ich will es schlicht und ergreifend haben!

Irgendwo habe ich ja auch gelesen, dass es eine 650B USD Gabel geben soll.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich kann warten, würde mir aber gern den jetzigen Kurs sichern.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

Also: Bevor jetzt jeder schreit: 
Es wird *KEINE* - ich wiederhole: *KEINE !!!* - 650b USD Gabel geben. Wo kommt denn diese Gerücht her?

Also ich habe das abgesprochen: wir können nicht vereinzelt Geld hier bei uns parken.
Ab Juni wird es zusätzlich zu rot und grau auch noch brushed/blank/raw geben (wie auch immer man es nennen mag). Das wird bis auf Weiteres so bleiben und wir werden jetzt keine Anzahlung für etwaige später kommende Versionen annehmen.
Sorry!


----------



## bonzoo (5. Mai 2015)

Von Instagram?



> Thank you. It's going to be part of the first triple crown fork for 650b enduro bikes with 180mm travel. Floating air cartridge with dual upside down design and bladder supported damping cartridge with 3-way compression flow. Weight: less than 2300g with superior lateral stiffness.



Was auch immer ein "dual upside down" design ist


----------



## Felger (5. Mai 2015)

bezieht sich auf die "Floating air cartridge" - nicht auf die Gabel selbst


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also: Bevor jetzt jeder schreit:
> Es wird *KEINE* - ich wiederhole: *KEINE !!!* - 650b USD Gabel geben. Wo kommt denn diese Gerücht her?
> 
> Also ich habe das abgesprochen: wir können nicht vereinzelt Geld hier bei uns parken.
> ...


 

Schade aber durchaus nachvollziehbar, da befinde ich mich jetzt sozusagen in einer Design- Zwickmühle...


----------



## hulster (5. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und ja - Kaputtmachen kann man den Hebel und den Einrast-Mechanismus dabei auch.



Ernsthaft? Das wär aber traurig. Da der Hebel normalerweise in Fahrrichtung ziegt, kann man immer mal an irgendnem Gestrüpp hängen bleiben.


----------



## hulster (5. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn diese Gerücht her?



Du selbst?

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich die Kürzel durcheinander bringe. USD/DC/DA
Aber du hattest in irgendeinem Thread hier davon gesprochen, dass ihr/du an einer 650 Doppelbrücke arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, an einer 650b DC arbeite ich. An einer USD nicht.

Also, wenn man den Hebel wirklich an einem "Gestrüpp" über seine eingestellte Firm-Position drückt, dann hat man andere Probleme, als einen verbogenen Hebel oder Mechanismus. 
Von alleine geht der nicht über diese Position hinaus, man muss schon deutlich nachdrücken, damit der da drüber flutscht. Er geht danach ja auch wieder zurück. Nur sollte man das nicht zu oft machen.
Eine Schulter kann man sich ja auch auskugeln, und wenn man weiß, wie´s geht, ist´s auch nicht schwer. Dennoch sollte man das nicht zu oft machen.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

Übrigens: Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber:
Will denn den Jungs aus dem Metric Thread keiner mal was zu den Bionicon-Metrics erzählen? 



ATw schrieb:


> Tach miteinander!
> 
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit euren Metric´s?
> Es gibt einen thread zu der Gabel, wenn wollt könnt ihr gerne eure Erfahrungen darin posten!
> ...



Die warten wirklich auf ein paar Erfahrungen, und ein paar würden evtl. gerne auf die Bionicon-Kartusche aufrüsten.
Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ihr da bisschen was zu schreiben könnt.

Gruß
Sacki[/QUOTE]


----------



## hulster (5. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, an einer 650b DC arbeite ich. An einer USD nicht.
> 
> 
> Eine Schulter kann man sich ja auch auskugeln, und wenn man weiß, wie´s geht, ist´s auch nicht schwer. Dennoch sollte man das nicht zu oft machen.



Sehr geil !!!! 


Aber lass mich nicht dumm sterben, wofür steht denn jetzt USD?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Mai 2015)

UpSideDown?!
Dieses Prinzip kommt doch in den Luftkartuschen zum Einsatz, oder? Deswegen muss ja nicht gleich die ganze Gabel wie Rock Shox RS1 aufgebaut sein. Die ist doch upside down.


----------



## Resibiker (5. Mai 2015)

*U*p *S*ide *D*own Also ne umgekehrte Gabel wie bei vielen Motorrädern der untere teil federt in den obern teil ein.
Das UR Ironwood hatte so ne gabel.


----------



## slowbeat (5. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Aber lass mich nicht dumm sterben, wofür steht denn jetzt USD?


Upside Down Gabel.


----------



## hulster (5. Mai 2015)

Danke - up-side-down sagt mir natürlich was. War aber als Kürzel nicht so präsent. Und da ich B-Neuling bin auch nicht aus der Historie.


----------



## guruW (5. Mai 2015)

heute Kurztrip an den Tegernsee gemacht. immer wieder eine Reise wert. nur das Farbdesign war mir zu langweilig. 





greez guru


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Mai 2015)

guruW schrieb:


> heute Kurztrip an den Tegernsee gemacht. immer wieder eine Reise wert. nur das Farbdesign war mir zu langweilig. greez guru



Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen ...wirklich deins? Gratuliere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (6. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen ...wirklich deins? Gratuliere


 
Danke Spiedi. Bei der PreOrder-Aktion konnte ich nicht wirklich widerstehen. Alternativ hatte ich eine komplette Runderneuerung meines SS überlegt, aber preislich wäre ich sicher nicht viel günstiger weggekommen. Dieses Projekt ist jetzt erst mal aufgeschoben. 

Allerdings darf ich mir nun daheim dauernd anhören, warum ich nicht zwei Evos bestellt habe. 


greez guru


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Mai 2015)

guruW schrieb:


> Allerdings darf ich mir nun daheim dauernd anhören, warum ich nicht zwei Evos bestellt habe.


Ja, das verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

Mal eine blöde Frage, ich hoffe ich blamiere mich jetzt nicht allzusehr, weil ich das Evo ja (in der Ebene) probegefahren bin... 
Wie verhält sich die Gabel eigentlich im Wiegetritt? Taucht diese sehr ein (Normalbetrieb/abgesenkt)?


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage, ich hoffe ich blamiere mich jetzt nicht allzusehr, weil ich das Evo ja (in der Ebene) probegefahren bin...
> Wie verhält sich die Gabel eigentlich im Wiegetritt? Taucht diese sehr ein (Normalbetrieb/abgesenkt)?



Bei einem Bionicon bleibst du einfach sitzen.. nein im Ernst, fährst du abgesenkt versteift sich das System der Dämpfer blockiert fast ganz bis auf einen winzigen (Komfort Federweg). Im Normalen Betrieb verhält es sich ähnlich wie jedes andere Bike ohne Geometrie Verstellung. Bei der Gabel kommt es natürlich auch auf das Setup an.


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

Danke Dir! Dass der Dämpfer durch die Geo-Verstellung beeinflusst wird wusste ich. Hatte aber die Hoffnung, dass die Gabel durch die Verstellung auch härter wird und dadurch am Berg im Wiegetritt nicht bei jedem Tritt ein- und ausfährt.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Dass der Dämpfer durch die Geo-Verstellung beeinflusst wird wusste ich. Hatte aber die Hoffnung, dass die Gabel durch die Verstellung auch härter wird und dadurch am Berg im Wiegetritt nicht bei jedem Tritt ein- und ausfährt.


Also abgesenkt verändert sich einiges an Härte der Gabel ich nenne es wie bereits erwähnt den Rest Komfort Federweg der gerade auf unbefestigten Strassen sehr angenehm auch im Wiegetritt zu fahren ist. Aber es ist schon so, durch die Geo Verstellung gehst du seltener in den Wiegetritt als bei anderen Bikes.

Da ist eine Probefahrt angesagt ...nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Also im Wiegetritt und bei 180mm Federweg, federt die Gabel schon sehr weit ein.
Deshalb fahre ich quasi nie im Wiegetritt.....
Wenn du abgesenkt hast, taucht sie halt nicht mehr ganz so weit ein.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

@damage0099 Wir testen es heute Abend ...aber ich weiss jetzt schon, dass im abgesenkten Modus sich der Wiegetritt komisch anfühlt
Bin schon eine Ewigkeit keinen Wiegetritt mehr gefahren...


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Ganz abgesenkt ist klar, aber wenn macht man das schon?
Eigentlich nie...
So fährt kein Mensch. Da trittst doch voll 'gegen den Berg'.
Wenn, dann vielleicht halb abgesenkt.
Dann sinkt sie aber soweit ein, daß ein 'Sprint' nicht wirklich einer ist.
Um mal kurz 'anders' zu treten oder einfach mal um aus dem Sattel zu gehen, ist das natürlich ok.

Das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung....


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So fährt kein Mensch. Da trittst doch voll 'gegen den Berg'.



...beim EVO ist der "gegen den Berg fahren" Effekt bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt ...wie beim Supershuttle oder Alva. Aber schon klar, absenken halt nur soviel wie nötig


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Weil die Geo anders ist, aber der Effekt ist dennoch riesig!
Wundere mich immer wieder....
Ganz abgesenkt bin ich noch keine 5x gefahren.....
Nur an ganz kurzen extrem steilen Rampen von ein paar Metern Länge.


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

Danke euch beiden! Leider sind die Antworten nicht ganz das, was ich gerne gelesen hätte, da ich sehr viel im Wiegetritt fahre. Kommt wohl noch aus meiner CX-Zeit und durch meine Konstitution. Da muss ich jetzt wirklich nochmal intensiv in mich gehen, bevor der Beschaffungsprozess angestoßen wird


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden! Leider sind die Antworten nicht ganz das, was ich gerne gelesen hätte, da ich sehr viel im Wiegetritt fahre. Kommt wohl noch aus meiner CX-Zeit und durch meine Konstitution. Da muss ich jetzt wirklich nochmal intensiv in mich gehen, bevor der Beschaffungsprozess angestoßen wird



...da hilft nur noch ein Testride am Tegernsee um zu wissen ob es passt oder nicht


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube fast, dass ich mir die 2,5 Stunden Fahrt leider sparen kann. Ich nutze derzeit die Lockfunktion an meinem Merida sehr intensiv und brauche beim Wiegetritt eine "harte" Gabel. Der Dämpfer kann dabei ruhig offen bleiben. So wie damage schreibt, arbeitet die Gabel, was ich überhaupt nicht brauchen kann. Vielleicht bin ich ein Exot, aber wenn ich über 3k ausgebe, sollte schon alles passen, oder? Trotzdem danke für euren Input!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Wiegetritt und dem Wippen muss ich zwar nicht verstehen, da dabei ja nix wippen muss, wenn man einigermaßen rund tritt, aber wenn du unten in der Gabel den Druck deutlich höher als oben einstellst, hast du sahniges Ansprechen bei deutlich weniger Wippneigung. Die Progression ist dann natürlich größer. Damit kann man prima spielen.


----------



## 4mate (7. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden! Leider sind die Antworten nicht ganz das, was ich gerne gelesen hätte, da ich sehr viel im Wiegetritt fahre. Kommt wohl noch aus meiner CX-Zeit und durch meine Konstitution. Da muss ich jetzt wirklich nochmal intensiv in mich gehen, bevor der Beschaffungsprozess angestoßen wird


Fullys fährt man allgemein nicht im Wiegetritt, also nicht nur Bionicons,
sondern alle. Weil es ineffektiv ist und man weniger Traktion am HR hat.
Wer von Starrrädern kommt, muss eben umlernen - oder er lernt nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

Habs heute Abend probiert ...geht gar nicht! jetzt nicht mal wegen dem gewippe, sondern schlichtweg von der Haltung her. Vorher würde ich schieben. Abgesenkt noch viel schlimmer vorallem auf Schotter oder Kies.... bähh


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

Bin gerade auch noch einmal mit dem Merida auf der Straße ohne Lock in der Gabel den Berg hoch. Geht schon, aber es geht halt Beinenergie in die Gabel. Ist schon anstrengend so. Denke, dass mit 180mm statt 120mm dann kaum mehr Tretenergie auf der Straße ankommt.

Dass die Lockfunktion respektive der Wiegetritt im MTB-Bereich genrell nicht benötigt wird glaube ich nicht. Sonst würden z.B. Scott mit dem Genius LT bzw. Fox oder Marzocchi mit ihren Endurogabeln am Bedarf vorbei konstruieren/produzieren.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich habe jetzt ein Luxusproblem: Geniales Evo ohne Lockfunktion oder Standardbike und Lock...


----------



## bonzoo (7. Mai 2015)

Kannst du nicht die Druckstufe vollzudrehen? Dann hast du doch einen quasi Lockout. Die G2s hat sehr viele Clicks, was eine feine Anpassung erlaubt, aber für schnelles Anpassen etwas mühsam ist. Evtl. kann das aber angepasst werden? Immerhin baut Bionicon die Gabeln selbst zusammen.


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht die Druckstufe vollzudrehen? Dann hast du doch einen quasi Lockout. Die G2s hat sehr viele Clicks, was eine feine Anpassung erlaubt, aber für schnelles Anpassen etwas mühsam ist. Evtl. kann das aber angepasst werden? Immerhin baut Bionicon die Gabeln selbst zusammen.



Das erscheint mir schon etwas mühsam, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es bei mir die Metric werden soll/sollte. Ich bin echt gerade etwas ratlos. Hatte mich schon so auf das Evo eingeschossen...


----------



## bonzoo (7. Mai 2015)

Ist das echt so ein KO Kriterium? Bist du das Rad schon gefahren? Würde mir wegen der Geometrie mehr "Sorgen" machen... Generell sollte Dir aber schon klar sein, dass ein 180er Fully keine XC Maschine ist  Die Federung ist vermutlich plüschig und das dürfte auch so gewollt sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Rennrad habe ich den Wiegetritt auch auf Ausdauer trainiert.
Beim ersten Mountainbike habe ich die Technik verändert, um das Wippen zu minimieren.
Denn wenn die Technik nicht stimmt, geht die Energie in Reifendeformation (-> Wärme) über,
auch wenn das nicht weiter aufällt. Der Wiegetritt ist doch deswegen nötig, weil die Übersetzungen
nicht klein genug gewählt werden können. Außerdem entspannt er die Muskulatur.
Wenn man sieht, wie Fahrer manchmal eiern, dann sieht das nicht nach effektivem Krafteinsatz aus,
eher nach den letzten Zuckungen vor dem Abschwapseln.
Auf einem Mountainbike mit genügend kleinen Übersetzungen ist der Wiegetritt völlig unnötig,
außer im Racebereich. Fährst du Rennen?

Oder sehe ich das ganz falsch?


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Mai 2015)

Zuerst mal finde ich es toll, wie ihr euch hier ins Zeug legt! 



bonzoo schrieb:


> Ist das echt so ein KO Kriterium? Bist du das Rad schon gefahren? Würde mir wegen der Geometrie mehr "Sorgen" machen... Generell sollte Dir aber schon klar sein, dass ein 180er Fully keine XC Maschine ist  Die Federung ist vermutlich plüschig und das dürfte auch so gewollt sein.



Ja, war vor gut 3 Monaten am Tegernsee und bin das Rad wg. Schnee nur ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz gefahren. Hat mich wohl so weggehauen, dass ich den Wiegetritt ganz vergessen habe :-( Die plüschige Metric ist mir dabei sehr wohlwollend aufgefallen.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mit dem Rennrad habe ich den Wiegetritt auch auf Ausdauer trainiert.
> Beim ersten Mountainbike habe ich die Technik verändert, um das Wippen zu minimieren.
> Denn wenn die Technik nicht stimmt, geht die Energie in Reifendeformation (-> Wärme) über,
> auch wenn das nicht weiter aufällt. Der Wiegetritt ist doch deswegen nötig, weil die Übersetzungen
> ...



Ein bischen 
Ich fahre keine Rennen (50+) und hab das Problem, dass ich letztes Jahr einen heftigen Unfall hatte und immer mal wieder die Position auf dem Rad wechseln muss. Für mich ist auch kein Problem der Übersetzung, sondern vermutlich ein Konstitutionelles. Wiegetritt ein paar Ritzel höher ist für mich manchmal sogar eher entspannend als im kleinsten Gang wie eine Nähmaschine zu pedalieren. Aber jeder ist da halt anders...


----------



## JvS-105 (7. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Abschwapseln.



..ich schmeiss mich jetzt weck ;-)
geniales Wörtchen


----------



## Sackmann (7. Mai 2015)

Also, die Gabel kann in zwei Sekunden festgestellt werden, damit auch im Wiegetritt nichts federt. Das erfordert lediglich etwas mehr als eine Umdrehung am Druckstufeneinsteller oben - zumindest bei der Double Agent und bei der kommenden 27.5 Double Agent. 
Wiegetritt fahre ich berghoch nie länger als ein paar Meter, eben nur, wenn mal ein Hindernis kommt. Ansonsten gibt's für mich mit einem Bionicon Wiegetritt nur noch bergab. Bei anderen Bikes gehe ich gern mal aus dem Sattel, weil's sonst berghoch echt unangenehm wird.
Bionicon-Fahrer wissen, was ich meine.
Richtiges Lockout ist für mich aber ohnehin das schlimmste, was es gibt. Wäre für mich nur auf Straße von Nutzen, und da bewege ich mich selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (7. Mai 2015)

Glaub mir, Lockout braucht man in richtigem Gelände nicht. Versuch mal, mit mir bei uns einen Berg hochzufahren. Nur Schotter/Steine. Einmal mit Hardtail und einmal mit Fully und offener Position am Dämpfer. Und dann wirst du ganz schnell sehen, was besser ist und mehr Traktion bietet.
Warum Fox und Konsorten immer noch Lockout anbieten verstehe ich, weil ich die Kunden kenne. 
Aus technischer Sicht macht es im Gelände aber NULL Sinn! Null! Es ist aber schwierig aus den Köpfen rauszubekommen.


----------



## mzonq (8. Mai 2015)

Lockout brauch ich nur auf Forststraßen oder auf Asphalt...kkommt vom RR. Lange Anstiege auf Trails kurble ich mit hohen Umdrehungen rauf und nur kurze Gegenanstiege die mir die der Trail entgegen wirft und ich eine falsche Übersetzungen drauf habe drücke ich im Stehen weg. Das ist dann zwar dann ein Wiegetritt aber ich versuche dann die Gabel durch Körperspannung ruhig zu halten. Für kurze Anstiege und Buckel langt das.
Die Umstellung von Wiegetritt auf hohe Umdrehung hat so ein Vierteljahr gedauert. Dafür kann ich jetzt beides.


----------



## Resibiker (8. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gar kein Rennrad also ist meine Wiegetritt Technick dem endspechen und dann kommt die Rampe und du hast noch nicht zurückgeschaltet und senkst noch schnell ab und die letzten meter versuchst du im stehen irgenwie hochzukommen und an der letzten wurzel kriegst du die energie micht mehr auf den boden und du dein Hinterrad dreht durch und du stehst ... und die andern fahren mit hoher drehzahl an dir vorbei


----------



## sPiediNet (8. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte kürzlich „der Ampelkönig“ sein und bin im Wiegetritt von der Kreuzung losgebraust …dabei habe ich mit dem Knieschoner wieder mal den Ventil-Deckel erwischt …genau so passiert es

...jetzt aber nicht weiter über den Ventil-Deckel diskutieren. Da passieren den ganzen Tag viel mehr Dinge über die ich mir den Kopf zerbreche ...und da gehört der Ventil-Deckel sicher nicht dazu


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> ... die letzten meter versuchst du im stehen irgenwie hochzukommen und an der letzten wurzel kriegst du die energie micht mehr auf den boden und du dein Hinterrad dreht durch und du stehst ...


"Vorderrad locker anheben und der Wurzel die Energie vorenthalten."
(Zitat aus meiner ersten Fahrtechnikstunde)


----------



## sPiediNet (8. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> "Vorderrad locker anheben und der Wurzel die Energie vorenthalten."
> (Zitat aus meiner ersten Fahrtechnikstunde)


...er hat zum Zeitpunkt der Begegnung mit der Wuzel immer noch nicht runtergeschaltet und durch die enorme Pedalkraft führt ein anheben des VR schlichtweg zum Backflip ...kann muss aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (8. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> immer mal wieder die Position auf dem Rad wechseln muss. Für mich ist auch kein Problem der Übersetzung, sondern vermutlich ein Konstitutionelles. Wiegetritt ein paar Ritzel höher ist für mich manchmal sogar eher entspannend als im kleinsten Gang wie eine Nähmaschine zu pedalieren. Aber jeder ist da halt anders...



Und genau dafür ist Wiegetritt das Einzige was Sinn macht. Braucht man auch beim AlpX mal.
Bie nem STEILEN Anstieg im Gelände reduziert Wiegetritt nur die Haftung am Hinterrad durch Entlastung und die passieren Sachen wie Resibiker(Hängenbleiben). Sonst halt nur für Rennen wegen Beschleunigung. Aber da fährt man andere Räder.

Beim Positionwechsel geht es doch nicht um optimale Effetivität. Da fährt man halt ruhig im Stehen und bei sauberer Technik halten sich die Bewegung auch bei 180mm im Rahmen. Geht es um längere Touren oder Bergaufstrecken kann ich hinten auf Firm stellen, die Gabel ist bei sauberer Technik nicht entscheidend. Und auch da wäre es legitim in längeren Phasen auch die LSC zuzumachen.
Fahr einfach mal RICHTIG Probe und nicht nur Parkplatz und probier genau die Sachen aus.


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Mai 2015)

Ach Leute, ihr kämpft ja wirklich mit allen Waffen und Argumenten um jeden Bioniconisti 

Wenn ich mir es gerade genau überlege, muss ich das Merida für "Wiegetrittausfahrten" halten und das Evo brauche ich als echtes Geländebike zusätzlich. Das MUSS auch den Finanzminister überzeugen!

Tendiere für diesen Fall momentan zum 180er Rahmenset mit Metric, das ich mit Shimano XT aufbaue. Mal sehen... Nach dem Wochenende wird wie und was auch immer bestellt. Punktum!


----------



## hulster (8. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ach Leute, ihr kämpft ja wirklich mit allen Waffen und Argumenten um jeden Bioniconisti



Nicht unbedingt in dem Sinne. Ich bin nämlich B-Neuling. Ich versuche meine Aussagen schon realistisch zu halten. Ich bin einfach von dem Rad überzeugt, zumal jetzt nach längeren Touren mit richtig Hm.
.... und noch mehr Spass bergab


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2015)

Handbuch ist da! 
http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/Manual_DE.pdf


----------



## Sackmann (8. Mai 2015)

Ja, wird aber nach und nach vervollständigt...
Fehlen noch einige Bilders und so....
Also immer am Ball bleiben


----------



## hulster (8. Mai 2015)

Nochmal wegen Wiegetritt. Hab nochmal ein wenig rumprobiert.

-	 wenns ordentlich steil wird, kommt man schnell an den Punkt, wo das HR anfängt durchzurutschen, also sinnfrei. 
-	 Abgesenkt auf Asphaltsteigungen - gruselig - am besten vergessen. Liegt an der gewünschten Gewichtsverlagerung der Absenkung. Wiegetritt bergauf will aber das Gleiche. Also doppelt. Da turnt man dann auf fast nur auf der Gabel rum.
-	 Ohne Absenkung bergauf, geht von der Haltung, aber man versackt gut im Dämpfer
-	 Ohne Absenkung, Dämpfer auf Firm passt ganz gut. Position passt, Dämpfer sackt nicht weg. Mit sauberem Stil bleibt die Gabel recht ruhig. Praktikabel - wenn mans braucht. Wie gesagt bergauf.
-	Für kurze Sprint - kein Thema, da Trittfrequenz höher.

Die DC ist mit LSC komplett zu fast gelockt. Da passiert nicht mehr viel. Während der Fahrt einfach zweimal soviel drehen wie das Handgelenk erlaubt. Dass sollten dann zwischen 8-12 Klicks sein. Dass geht schnell und passt mit ein wenig Routine. Mal einen Klick daneben zu liegen ist zwar spürbar, aber nicht relevant. Vor Stellen bei denen das Fahrwerk 100% passen muss, wird man wohl noch die Zeit haben, eben mal die LSC genau einzustellen, sonst wird ja nix verstellt.

...so jetzt fahr ich wieder im Sitzen außer mal nen kleinen Antritt.

.... und bergab natürlich nicht...


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Mai 2015)

Interessant, dass der eine oder andere jetzt zumindest mal experimentell mit dem Wiegetritt gearbeitet hat  und danke für das Feedback dazu.
Ich denke mal, dass ich die Gabeleinstellung beim Evo vorwiegend in einer Stellung lassen werde und den Wiegetritt nur noch hin und wieder zum Auslockern der Muskeln hernehmen werde. Die dauernde Einstellerei unter der Fahrt wäre mir dann doch zu stressig...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2015)

du wirst schnell lernen, ohne Wiegetritt auszukommen, außer zur Lockerung, da bin ich sicher


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> du wirst schnell lernen, ohne Wiegetritt auszukommen, außer zur Lockerung, da bin ich sicher



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!


----------



## starduck91 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich nutze Wiegetritt gar nicht. Ich habe mich an eine schnelle Trittfrequenz gewöhnt, Ausdauermuskulatur erholt sich schneller als Kraftmuskulatur, und dank der Geometrieverstellung sitzt es sich entspannter auf dem Bike. Die "Gymnastik" macht man dann bergab oder zum Spaß. Aber das Angebot von Sackmann mit ihm am Tegernsee testen zu gehen würde ich doch annehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. Mai 2015)

Thema Handbuch - Kontrolle Schrauben erster Service. Im Handbuch habe ich gesehen, dass eine Menge Schrauben mit Loctite 243 gesichert. Da Drehmomentschlüssel ja nicht 100% gleich sind, möchte ich mir bei Überprüfung nicht bei der Hälfte der Schrauben den Sicherungslack brechen. Erstmal - erhöht der Lack eigentlich das Moment? 
Ich hätte jetzt die Idee, mit 20 Nm z.B. bei den Hinterbauschrauben, Rocker etc zu überprüfen(angegebenes Moment 25 Nm). Und wenn se dann das Moment schon nicht erreichen...
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Erstmal - erhöht der Lack eigentlich das Moment?


Wenn du eine Schraube mit einem  bestimmten Drehmoment angezogen hast, kannst du sie anschließend festschweißen. Das Anzugsmoment wird dadurch nicht geändert. Und jetzt über 2-Komponentenkleber bis zu Loctite. Klar?
Bei Losdrehen hast du natürlich ein anderes, höheres Drehmoment. Beim Testen natürlich auch. Da Haftreibung größer ist als Gleitreibung, ist das so. Nur aus der Bewegung beim Knack (beim Festdrehen) wirkt das eingestellte Drehmoment auf das gesamt Gewinde.


----------



## hulster (11. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Schraube mit einem  bestimmten Drehmoment angezogen hast, kannst du sie anschließend festschweißen. Das Anzugsmoment wird dadurch nicht geändert. Und jetzt über 2-Komponentenkleber bis zu Loctite. Klar?



Sorry - dass ich mich etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt habe. Natürlich verändert Loctite nicht das Anzugsmoment, aber eventuell das Losbrechmoment? 
Aber zäumen wir doch das Pferd von der anderen Seite auf, um sich nicht in Meta-Diskussionen zu verlieren.  

Wie überprüfe ich am besten das Anzugsmoment einer mit Sicherungslack gesicherten Schraube ohne die Sicherung zu zerstören?


----------



## pndrev (11. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Sorry - dass ich mich etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt habe. Natürlich verändert Loctite nicht das Anzugsmoment, aber eventuell das Losbrechmoment?



Genau das ist der Sinn der Sache! Die Schraube kann sich nicht mehr so leicht "von selbst" lösen. Oder auch vom Werkzeug. 



> Wie überprüfe ich am besten das Anzugsmoment einer mit Sicherungslack gesicherten Schraube ohne die Sicherung zu zerstören?



Am besten, bevor du den Sicherungslack drauf machst.  /SCNR


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Mai 2015)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle mal meine Meinung über die 1x11 Schaltung korrigieren
Ich war doch so überzeug mein Evo auf 2x10 umzubauen weil ich Angst hatte, ich komme meine Berge mit 1x11 nicht hoch.
Bin gestern Abend mein Hausberg (endlich Schneefrei) 11Km, 1100Hm ohne Probleme mit dem 28er Kettenblatt hochgefahren. Es viel mir einiges einfacher als mit dem Alva180 22/36 x 36 oder dem Supershuttle 20/36 x 36. Grössten teils fuhr ich nicht mal mit abgesenkter Gabel nur da wo es ca. 12% Steigung hatte. Das Evo gefällt mir immer besser und auch auf dem Trail kann ich ich mich von mal zu mal steigern. Mit Abstand das beste Bionicon


----------



## slowbeat (12. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist doch eher, ob Du mit 28x10 als längste Entfaltung hinkommst.


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Mai 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, ob Du mit 28x10 als längste Entfaltung hinkommst.


28x11... mir würden auch weniger Gänge genügen. Bei mir geht es links oder rechts  1000 oder 1500 Hm hoch und runter braucht es keine Gänge nur Bremsen...


----------



## slowbeat (12. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> 28x11... mir würden auch weniger Gänge genügen. Bei mir geht es links oder rechts  1000 oder 1500 Hm hoch und runter braucht es keine Gänge nur Bremsen...


Ah, wenn Du so exponiert wohnst ist das natürlich verständlich.

Mir ist die Entfaltung mit 32x11-42 hier am Mittelgebirge etwas sehr knapp. Für die CTF, die ich übers Jahr mitfahre reicht das definitiv nicht, dann fahren mir die Freunde geradeaus weg. Auf Solotouren kann ich bislang damit leben.


----------



## bonzoo (12. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es links oder rechts  1000 oder 1500 Hm hoch und runter braucht es keine Gänge nur Bremsen...



Das beruhigt mich. Heute das letzte mal die Hausrunde im Puschlav gefahren... Ab Juni freue ich mich auf die Trials rund um Zug... Sorry fürs OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. Mai 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ah, wenn Du so exponiert wohnst ist das natürlich verständlich.
> 
> Mir ist die Entfaltung mit 32x11-42 hier am Mittelgebirge etwas sehr knapp. Für die CTF, die ich übers Jahr mitfahre reicht das definitiv nicht, dann fahren mir die Freunde geradeaus weg. Auf Solotouren kann ich bislang damit leben.



32 km/h bei 90er TF reicht nicht? Verwechselst du CTF mit RTF? 

Oder fahren die alle Crosser und du musst mit schwerem Gerät hinterher? 

Für Letzteres meine Hochachtung.


----------



## bolg (13. Mai 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> .......
> Mir ist die Entfaltung mit 32x11-42 hier am Mittelgebirge etwas sehr knapp. Für die CTF, die ich übers Jahr mitfahre reicht das definitiv nicht, dann fahren mir die Freunde geradeaus weg. Auf Solotouren kann ich bislang damit leben.


 
So siehts aus! Mir geht das hier im Schwarzwald ähnlich. Bin ich im Tal, würde ich mich mit 1x11 totkurbeln. Zweifach wäre gerade noch denkbar. Im Wald bergab brauch ich das große Vorne nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (13. Mai 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> 32 km/h bei 90er TF reicht nicht? Verwechselst du CTF mit RTF?
> Oder fahren die alle Crosser und du musst mit schwerem Gerät hinterher?
> Für Letzteres meine Hochachtung.


Ich fahr weder dauerhaft 90er TF, noch geradeaus stets langsamer als 32km/h.
Um flott zu fahren brauchts keinen Crosser, ne Marathonfeile oder ein CC-Gerät ist für CTF das Richtige.
Die Crosser verstopfen nur die Abfahrten.


----------



## Resibiker (13. Mai 2015)

Hab bei meinem EVO Den Antrieb mal Altersgerecht umgebaut 
Fahre jetzt eine 2x11 combi aus X01 hinten und meiner alten 2X10 XO Kurbel mit bushguard und 23/33 Rotor Qrins vorne.
Funktioniert aber nur mit abstrichen... Wenn ich vorne den 23 ovalen Kranz fahre kann ich hinten 12 und 10 nicht fahren.
Kann sein wenn ich Mein Erkältuns bedingte "Formtief" überwunden habe, ich wieder auf 1x11 umrüste.


----------



## hulster (13. Mai 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem EVO Den Antrieb mal Altersgerecht umgebaut
> Fahre jetzt eine 2x11 combi aus X01 hinten und meiner alten 2X10 XO Kurbel mit bushguard und 23/33 Rotor Qrins vorne.
> Funktioniert aber nur mit abstrichen... Wenn ich vorne den 23 ovalen Kranz fahre kann ich hinten 12 und 10 nicht fahren.
> Kann sein wenn ich Mein Erkältuns bedingte "Formtief" überwunden habe, ich wieder auf 1x11 umrüste.



mmmh - strange. Da du ja vorne jetzt keine Narrow/Wide KBs mehr hast, sollte das ja eigentlich genauso gut oder schlecht funktionieren, wie bei der neuen XT.
Ist den das Problem die Schaltqualität oder die Kapaziät vom X01 Schaltwerk? Mit der Kapazität könnte das schon ziemlich knapp werden.


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorne den 23 ovalen Kranz fahre kann ich hinten 12 und 10 nicht fahren.


Niemals fährt Mann Kreuzgänge vorne am kleinsten Blatt mit den kleinsten Ritzeln
der Kassette und am großen Blatt vorne mit den größten Ritzeln der Kassette:





Die letzten die das wissen sind alle alt und sterben bald  Danach ist dieses Wissen
für immer verloren und die Bikefroscher reiben sich die Hände ob des satten Zugewinns
an frühzeitig verschlissenen Ketten, Ritzelpaketen und Kurbelblätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (13. Mai 2015)

Man tut es nicht - aus Verschleissgründen. Aber es muss funktionieren.

.... wenn die Schaltwerkskapazität ausreicht.


----------



## Resibiker (13. Mai 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Die letzten die das wissen sind alle alt und sterben bald


Ich bin aus der Altersklasse die dieses wissen noch haben... aber bei Zweifach kurbeln ist Kreutzlauf nicht so gross.
Das problem ist die Schaltwerkskapazität die kette hat keine spannung auf 12 und 10 hinten bei 23 vorne bei 42 hinten und 33 vorne habe ich noch 2 glieder luft bei eingefedertem hinterbau und das is auch Gut so.


----------



## hulster (13. Mai 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich bin aus der Altersklasse die dieses wissen noch haben... aber bei Zweifach kurbeln ist Kreutzlauf nicht so gross.
> Das problem ist die Schaltwerkskapazität die kette hat keine spannung auf 12 und 10 hinten bei 23 vorne bei 42 hinten und 33 vorne habe ich noch 2 glieder luft bei eingefedertem hinterbau und das is auch Gut so.



Wäre ja dann somit wie vermutet. Du könntest ja ggf. mal nen X9/XO Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig ausprobieren, wenn sowas in deinen Beständen ist. Hebel-Übersetzung sollte ja zum Trigger passen.


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2015)

Bevor noch weiter in die falsche Richtung spekuliert wird:
Limitierend ist nicht das Schaltwerk sondern der Umwerfer


----------



## hulster (13. Mai 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Bevor noch weiter in die falsche Richtung spekuliert wird:
> Limitierend ist nicht das Schaltwerk sondern der Umwerfer



???
KBs wurden doch mit 23/33 angegeben. Welcher Umwerfer hat mit 10Z Probleme?
Die Kapazität vom XX1/XO1/X1 Schaltwerk ist nur auf die Kassette ausgelegt, also 32Z. Da kommen dann jetzt noch 10Z von Vorne hinzu. Und das packt es nicht.
Wo steht hier auf dem Schlauch???


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie ist mit dem Bionicon Edison EVO ein Beutelchen mit vier Schrauben bei mir aufgetaucht.
Ich habe keine Idee, wozu sie da sind. Es sind M3 Schrauben mit einem angesetzen Sechskant 
(wie Imbusschlüssel 2,5).
Eine Menge Scheiben liegen bei, die nach einer Dichtungsfunktion aussehen (s. rechts oben).
Kann mir jemand da auf die Sprünge helfen?
Sonst machen wir einfach ein Rätsel daraus.


----------



## Sackmann (13. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung, was das ist. 
Sicher, dass das in deinem EVO Karton drin war?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was das ist.
> Sicher, dass das in deinem EVO Karton drin war?


Nein, war es nicht.
Als ich vorhin mein Bike aus dem Keller geholt habe, hatte ich es vor der Nase.
Es sind Ersatzschrauben zu meinen RaceFace Atlas Pedalen. Die sind anders als die vom
DMR Vault Pedal am Alva.


----------



## bolg (13. Mai 2015)

@Oldie-Paul 

 50 Shades of Unterlagscheibe ....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul
> 
> 50 Shades of Unterlagscheibe ....


Ja, Abgründe tun sich auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Mai 2015)

Heute fiel mir wieder ein, dass die Gabel vom Edison EVO keine Gravilube Schmiermöglichkeit hat. Es gibt also keinen kleinen Gabelservice mehr wie vom Alva gewohnt. Wie ist jetzt die Gabel offiziell zu pflegen? Nur großer Gabelservice? Wie häufig etwa?


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Heute fiel mir wieder ein, dass die Gabel vom Edison EVO keine Gravilube Schmiermöglichkeit hat. Es gibt also keinen kleinen Gabelservice mehr wie vom Alva gewohnt. Wie ist jetzt die Gabel offiziell zu pflegen? Nur großer Gabelservice? Wie häufig etwa?


Damit kannst du dich alle 500-1000km beschäftigen ..oder stecke einfach einen Kabelbinder zwischen die Gummilippe und lass etwas Bionicon Elixier reinlaufen. So bleiben die Filtzringe schön fluffig Es ist eh erstaunlich, wie wenig Dreck sich im Casting ansammelt. Aber klar, ein Gabelservice ist nie verkehrt und hegt die Beziegung zu deinem Bike.


----------



## Resibiker (15. Mai 2015)

Meine Gabel am kleinen Bruder vom BBE hat Gravilube


----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2015)

hat sich jemand schon ein kleines tool gebastelt, um die Metric auf der druckstufenseite freizuklopfen/das casting zu lösen?





da gehts los

bzw



hier wird geklopft


----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2015)

Eine handelsübliche 4er, 5er oder 6er Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten tut´s auch. Warum so kompliziert?
Hat ja nicht jeder eine HLR Druckstufeneinheit zu Hause rum liegen...


----------



## ATw (15. Mai 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> hat sich jemand schon ein kleines tool gebastelt, um die Metric auf der druckstufenseite freizuklopfen/das casting zu lösen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386769
> da gehts los
> ...



Das geht deutlich einfacher.
Die Befestigungsschraube lose drehen und mit einer passenden Langnuss die Kartusche locker klopfen.
Mutter runter drehen und das Casting abziehen.
Fertig.

Infos dazu findest du auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vengeance-metric-rv1-review-und-austausch-thread.706699/


----------



## steffpro (15. Mai 2015)

... mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis einer fragt wo es den oil bucket im onlineshop gibt und welches Fassungsvermögen der habe muss. 

Heute kam die neue Freeride per Post. Darin ist auch das Evo im Vergleich mit anderen Enduros. Die Bewertung ist Top, was uns allen ja klar war. Testsieger ist, aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen, ein anderes. Evo ist bergauf und bergab besser bewertet und hat keine Schwächen im Gegensatz zum Testsieger.  Ich hab gleich das Abo gekündigt.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Heute kam die neue Freeride per Post. Darin ist auch das Evo im Vergleich mit anderen Enduros. Die Bewertung ist Top, was uns allen ja klar war. Testsieger ist, aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen, ein anderes. Evo ist bergauf und bergab besser bewertet und hat keine Schwächen im Gegensatz zum Testsieger.  Ich hab gleich das Abo gekündigt.



Warum ein Bike mit weniger Bewertung in Uphill und Downhill und dazu noch mit weniger Gesamtpunkten den Testsieg einfährt, verstehe ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube, die Tester werden schon ihre berechtigten Gründe haben. Das Kona scheint ihnen laut Text ja wirklich mehr als nur Spaß gemacht zu haben. Aus der reinen Punktebewertung kommt das eben nicht so raus.
Allerdings bin ich persönlich mit dem Test echt super happy und werde mich alles andere als beklagen!!!
Maximale Punktzahl in allen Kategorien und die Bemerkung "nix" bei Schwächen finde ich bemerkenswert und das macht uns natürlich stolz. Das hat kein anderes Bike geschafft!


----------



## Promontorium (15. Mai 2015)

Dann hat der Testsieger mehr als maximale Punktzahl in allen Kategorien bei weniger als keine Schwäche? 
Oder war's dann am Ende bei Gleichstand so ein Gefühlsding seitens der Redaktion?

Ach, EDIT: Der hat ja weniger summa summarum, dann ist alles beantwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2015)

Bergab kann ich mit dem Evo, meinem Kumpel und seiner 5000€ Sennes mithalten und auch versägen. Und der fährt im Gegensatz zu mir,  auch DH. Das Edison, hat meines Erachtens und nach gut 140km Ersterfahrung, Skills von Trailbike, bis Freeride in sich vereint.


----------



## ABBiker (16. Mai 2015)

Noch besser hätte es mir gefallen, wenn das EVO mit Bionicon-System getestet worden wäre. Ich hoffe das EVO schafft es so auch in einen Test der Bike und schneidet dort genauso gut ab!


----------



## hulster (16. Mai 2015)

Yup - find ich auch schade, aber weniger wegen BS, als auch wegen der Gabel.
Ich hab nun mal beide im Vergleich und die DC (DA) ist klar besser als die Pike. Man müsste die Jungs von der Freeride nochmal motivieren. 
Und dass der Hinterbau mit seinem relativ einfachen Dämpfer so gut geht, ist ja wohl mehr der Konstruktion zu verdanken, als dem Dämpfer.
Vielleicht noch mal unter dem Motto "Oldschool außer Konkurrenz". 

Ja 26" und ne gute Doppelbrücke funktioniert.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Mai 2015)

Das EVO mit Bionicon System kommt auch  noch in den Test.
Innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen wird hier bei mtb-News der eigentlich längst überfällige Testbericht veröffentlicht. So wurde mir das zumindest gesagt.
Die Bike hat auch schon wieder Interesse bekundet, ein Bionicon zu testen und zur Enduro geht demnächst ein Dauertester.
Es geht also einiges vorwärts.
Dennoch ist mein Wunsch natürlich, schnellstmöglich ein EVO mit 27.5 Doppelbrücke und unserem komplett eigenem Innenleben zum Test zu geben.


----------



## Promontorium (16. Mai 2015)

Gut' Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## Resibiker (16. Mai 2015)

@Sackmann
Ich hab so ein Gedankenspiel, meine 180mm DA G2s Gabel aus dem Ironwood (2013) würde die ins EVO passen so dass ich nur den 180 rocker bräuchte um mein "kleines" zu einem "Grossen" EVO umzurüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManniMatters (16. Mai 2015)

Du bräuchtest noch eine untere Lagerschale vom EVO, aber ansonsten sollte die Gabel passen.


----------



## Sackmann (16. Mai 2015)

Die Gabel passt.
Die erwähnte untere Lagerschale brauchst du aber.
Außerdem haben die Ironwosd in der Regel kein komplettes G2s Innenleben. Zumindest die Luftkartusche sollte das Vorgängermodel sein.
Hast du denn schon die G2s Dämpfungskartusche drin?


----------



## Resibiker (17. Mai 2015)

Das Ironwood ist ein "Framekit"was im october 2013 mit neuen Gabelelementen (Luft und Dämpfungskartusche) und Magura Dämpfer bei euch aufgebaut wurde. Das müsste doch dann ein "komplettes G2s Innenleben" sein


----------



## Sackmann (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn du eine verstellbare Druckstufe an der Gabel hast, dann hat du sicher eine G2s Dämpfungskartusche. Bei der Luftkartusche heißt es nicht, dass du automatisch G2s hast, wenn du ein zweites Luftventil hast. Das kann genausogut die Luftkartusche aus der Vorgängerversion der G2s sein, die auch schon über zwei getrennte Ventile verfügt. 
Bevor noch Fragen kommen: Unterschiede sind unter anderem Luftkammerlängen und Gleitlagerung.
Diese Kartusche kam auch im Alva 180 zum Einsatz, bis die G2s kam.


----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Eine handelsübliche 4er, 5er oder 6er Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten tut´s auch. Warum so kompliziert?
> Hat ja nicht jeder eine HLR Druckstufeneinheit zu Hause rum liegen...





ATw schrieb:


> Das geht deutlich einfacher.
> Die Befestigungsschraube lose drehen und mit einer passenden Langnuss die Kartusche locker klopfen.
> Mutter runter drehen und das Casting abziehen.
> Fertig.
> ...



danke - die beiden Sachen gingen mir auch durch den Kopf  Aber mal lieber vorher Fragen - oft sind ja manche noch pfiffiger unterwegs. Bei mir wird jetzt nach [email protected]~100h aber endlich ein kleiner Service fällig. Das Ansprechverhalten war schon mal besser


----------



## ChrisR-USA (19. Mai 2015)

I am back from Moab and I am rating my Edison Evo A+ on some great terrain!  3 Days and over 200km of Moab Riding!


Here at the top of world famous Porcupine Rim Trail.

 
Here some of the possible falls on the 180km White Rim Trail Loop.







Here at the start of the drop in to the While Rim trail.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Mai 2015)

U r a lucky guy on great trails with a great bike.
Very nice pictures
Eats my heart out


----------



## Sackmann (19. Mai 2015)

Hey Chris, nice pictures! it sure seems like you're enjoying your new ride.  
My girlfriend is from SLC. I hope I can go there, soon. 
I just need to find sine time to take a break from all the work at Bionicon.
 She recommends, not drinking the beer there. 
What do you guys over there think about the EVO? 
I would love, to get some more of them over there. 
Greets Sacki


----------



## ChrisR-USA (19. Mai 2015)

Thank you for the kind words.  I used to work in SLC for over 2 years and this area has some of the best riding in the USA.  You must come and ride for sure.  Perfect high alpine enduro terrain.  SLC is where my Ironwood was delivered by my good friend John Shafer "Photo-John" from MTBR.  He was the person that told me about Bionicon and was riding a Golden Willow at the time.  It was the best decision I ever made, and I have been telling everyone I see on the trails how great Bionicon bikes are, and I hope one day they will be more popular in the USA.

On my Moab trip everyone in my party (15 riders) wanted to try the Evo and they were all impressed.  If you get to the USA, let me know.  Come and ride Colorado as well, I can show you some very seriously fun trails.  Bionicon bikes are built for the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. Mai 2015)

@ChrisR-USA
Moab is indeed one of the best places for mountain biking in the world.
And again the wonderful namens of the trails: Poison Spider, Slick Rock, Porcupine Rim Trail, Gemini Bridge. Sometimes I still dream of these trails I rode 15 years ago during my honeymoon journey. . I still have the Poison Spider Socks from a bike shop there.

And we crossed the white rim with our SUV, coming from Island in the Sky  to the Green River (Shepards Trail). Also a great offroad experience.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2015)

So sieht meine untere Brücke am Evo aus, rechts neben der Bremsleitung sieht man den Abrieb, den sie schon während der geringen Nutzung geleistet hat:




Mal schaun, ob das hilft:




Die Leitungsführung wird wohl noch hinter den linken Gebelholm wandern. Mal gucken, wie lange der Discounterkabelklips durchhält.


----------



## triple-ooo (23. Mai 2015)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Auf die Stelle werde ich bei meinem Aufbau auch achten. Mal sehen, was mir dan einfällt


----------



## triple-ooo (25. Mai 2015)

Hier mal der aktuelle Zwischenstand meines XT-Evos. Die Verkabelung schaut zugegebenermaßen noch reichlich wüst aus, wird aber noch besser  
Es macht richtig Spaß, den 1a verarbeiteten Rahmen mit den fabrikneuen Teilen zu bestücken, wenn auch die korrekte Teilekonfektion für ein Fully irgendwie schwieriger war als bei meinen CX vorher...


----------



## luCYnger (25. Mai 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> So sieht meine untere Brücke am Evo aus, rechts neben der Bremsleitung sieht man den Abrieb, den sie schon während der geringen Nutzung geleistet hat:
> 
> Mal schaun, ob das hilft:
> 
> Die Leitungsführung wird wohl noch hinter den linken Gebelholm wandern. Mal gucken, wie lange der Discounterkabelklips durchhält.




Schon merkgewürzig, bei mir sieht das so aus :



 

selbst wenn ich die, zugegeben noch ungekürzte Bremsleitung, noch um die möglichen 5 - 7 cm kürzen würde,
wäre die noch meilenweit von der Gabelbrücke weg.
Allerdings ist die auch vorderseitig am linken Tauchrohr noch einmal in einer Leitungsführung drin ..

also alles Bestens

überhaupt habe ich nach gut 800 km mit dem Hobel noch nichts gefunden, was ich bemäkeln müsste/sollte/könnte 

Verarbeitung, Fahrwerk, durchdachte Details, alles allererste Sahne


----------



## slowbeat (25. Mai 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Schon merkgewürzig, bei mir sieht das so aus...


Du hast die 180er Gabel, bei der die Bremsleitung vorn am Casting geführt wird..
Ich hab die 160er, die hat u.a. andere Gabelbrücken und die Leitung wird hinten am Casting hochgeführt.

Um die Leitung zu führen hatte ich sie durch die Brücke gelegt. Keine gute Wahl.
Eine feste Führung an der unteren Brücke, hinter dem Gabelholm wäre für die 160er Gabel wohl das Beste.


----------



## stefan1067 (25. Mai 2015)

Triple-ooo, kannst du mal bitte ein Foto von der Befestigung des E-type`s machen.


----------



## triple-ooo (25. Mai 2015)

Dieses Foto hätte ich gleich zu bieten. Wenn Du was anderes brauchst, muss ich Dich auf morgen vertrösten...


----------



## stefan1067 (25. Mai 2015)

Danke für das Foto.Die Befestigung am Evo ist ganz celver gelöst.Ich konnte mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen wie der Umwerfer sich mitbewegen soll.
Sacki hat schon gute Ideen.Ich hoffe er bleibt uns noch recht lange bei Bionicon erhalten.


----------



## triple-ooo (25. Mai 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Danke für das Foto.Die Befestigung am Evo ist ganz celver gelöst.Ich konnte mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen wie der Umwerfer sich mitbewegen soll.
> Sacki hat schon gute Ideen.Ich hoffe er bleibt uns noch recht lange bei Bionicon erhalten.



Gerne geschehen 
Ja, die Idee hierzu war so gut, dass ich gleich ganz verwirrt davon war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2015)

bei den Winterberger  IXS Dirt Masters Woe wurde mein Evo neugierig unter die Lupe genommen. Es hat den  DH und die anderen Dirt Strecken locker gemeistert


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Mai 2015)

Graues Evo und grünes Oberteil?


----------



## crossboss (26. Mai 2015)

yo!
Leider traf ich keine Bionicons dort an. Waren aber sicher einige ohne bike dort


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Mai 2015)

Ich war dafür heute da. Auch keine Bionicons gesehen


----------



## triple-ooo (29. Mai 2015)

Weils mir grad einfällt: Sollte nicht irgendwann ein Test vom Evo hier auf mtb News erscheinen?


----------



## steffpro (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hab scho ein paar mal festgestellt, dass die Tests von Maxi immer etwas länger brauchen bis da was veröffentlicht wird. Scheint stark beschäftigt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Juni 2015)

Am kommenden langen Brückentag-Woe fahre ich mit dem Evo mal ne 154 km/ ca 2800 hm Tour, mit Rucksack. Den  _Rothaarsteig_- Cross von Brilon/Westfahlen bis Dillenburg/ Hessen. Kommen direkt am Bikepark Winterberg vorbei(paar kurze Runden und dann weiter)
Nach einigen Tourenerfahrungen mit dem EVO glaube ich daß solche Touren locker möglich sind, wenn die eigene Kondition stimmt. Bilder kommen danach......


----------



## baumbart (3. Juni 2015)

Das NEUE X-Fusion "blackline" heute frisch abgeholt am Tegernsee. Einfach klasse


----------



## ATw (3. Juni 2015)

baumbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392462 Anhang anzeigen 392463 Anhang anzeigen 392464
> 
> Das NEUE X-Fusion "blackline" heute frisch abgeholt am Tegernsee. Einfach klasse


Kommt richtig gut! Du willst nicht zufällig gegen eine Metric in Chrom tauschen?


----------



## Flo8787 (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
werden bei euch die Bremsscheiben auch so extreme heiss?

Das ist mir heute zum ersten mal aufgefallen, vorher noch nicht. (und heute Morgen war es bei uns noch Kühl) Bremsbeläge habe ich daraufhin gewechselt und eingefahren - aber die Bremsscheiben wurden wieder so heiss.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Juni 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> werden bei euch die Bremsscheiben auch so extreme heiss?


Kannst du sie noch anfassen?
Dann ist sie nicht heiß!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Juni 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werden bei euch die Bremsscheiben auch so extreme heiss?
> 
> Das ist mir heute zum ersten mal aufgefallen, vorher noch nicht. (und heute Morgen war es bei uns noch Kühl) Bremsbeläge habe ich daraufhin gewechselt und eingefahren - aber die Bremsscheiben wurden wieder so heiss.



Reibung erzeugt Hitze! Ist das neu für dich?


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir schon das ein oder andere Mal Brandblasen an der Wade geholt. Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues. Noch nie gerochen, wie es stinkt, wenn man mal einige Höhenmeter in kurzer Zeit in steilem Gelände vernichtet?


----------



## Flo8787 (8. Juni 2015)

Bin die trails bzw. Abfahrten vorher schon x-mal runter geheizt aber so extreme war es halt noch nie... @Oldie-Paul und @Sackmann: habe die mit meinen Handschuhen angefasst und die fingen direkt an zu qualmen.. 
2Tage vorher war es halt noch nicht so... mache mir halt schnell Sorgen un Saison

Den lecker Flexgeruch hatte ich schon oft in der Nase aber bei mir anderen Bike und anderen Belastungen


----------



## Sackmann (8. Juni 2015)

Also: Für mich und die Strecken, die ich fahre, nichts Ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Flo8787 (8. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also: Für mich und die Strecken, die ich fahre, nichts Ungewöhnliches.


Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (8. Juni 2015)

War eigentlich schon ein EVO in Finale - außer meinem? 

Ging ziemlich gut, sowohl rauf(sind nicht geshuttelt), wie runter. Die Gabel und die Geo sind einfach ein Traum.
Auch der Standard-Dämpfer tut sein Werk gut und unauffällig - wüsste immer noch nicht warum ich nen X-Fusion reinmachen sollte.
Einzig und allein der 800er Lenker hat mich auf dem relativ neu gebauten mitteleren Teil vom Kill Bill einig Nerven gekostet. Den hats mir 2x weggehauen, weil so eng. Hat aber natürlich eigentlich nix mit dem Rad selbst zu tun - also eher ne Warnung für die, die den Kill Bill noch nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Auch der Standard-Dämpfer tut sein Werk gut und unauffällig - wüsste immer noch nicht warum ich nen X-Fusion reinmachen sollte.


Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die €s für den Vector in die Hand nehmen soll. Mit dem gewünschten Sag ist der Maguradämpfer sehr sensibel und fluffig, rauscht aber auch stark durch, habe schon mit der Progression gespielt, aber ein paar Reserven mehr in der Dämpfung würde ich mir schon wünschen bei meinem Gewicht.


----------



## hulster (8. Juni 2015)

Finale hab ich mit Trinkblase, Schonern, etc. bestimmt an der 100 kg Marke gekratzt. Stufen oder rumpelige Passagen kein Problem.
Nicht einmal durchgeschlagen. Mag sein, dass er bei größeren Sprüngen an seine Grenzen kommt - aber dazu kann ich nix sagen. Am Springen muss ich noch viel arbeiten.
Aber jetzt rein mal von der Logik - Bionicon hat schon nicht umsonst den normalen Dämpfer der DA an die Seite gestellt.


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Juni 2015)

letztes Wochenende Bikepark Brandnertal, der große Sprung unten selbst da schlägt der Dämpfer nicht durch.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Finale hab ich mit Trinkblase, Schonern, etc. bestimmt an der 100 kg Marke gekratzt. Stufen oder rumpelige Passagen kein Problem.
> Nicht einmal durchgeschlagen. Mag sein, dass er bei größeren Sprüngen an seine Grenzen kommt - aber dazu kann ich nix sagen. Am Springen muss ich noch viel arbeiten.
> Aber jetzt rein mal von der Logik - Bionicon hat schon nicht umsonst den normalen Dämpfer der DA an die Seite gestellt.


wieviel Sag und welcher Druck?


----------



## Resibiker (8. Juni 2015)

Meine LEV integra macht noch immer ein bischen probleme wenn sie ne zeit lang (ab 5min) eingefahren ist bleibt sie hängen problem ist ja bekannt.
Wolte jetzt den druck in der Pneumatikfeder erhöen. Im handbuch steht druck zwichen 100psi und 250psi!
Hab aber festgestelt dass zum beichspiel meine 135psi ausgefahren hat und 200psi eingefahren.
In welcher position soll mann den Druck einstellenIch würde ja sagen maximal druck eingefahren 250psi


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Meine LEV integra macht noch immer ein bischen probleme wenn sie ne zeit lang (ab 5min) eingefahren ist bleibt sie hängen problem ist ja bekannt.
> Wolte jetzt den druck in der Pneumatikfeder erhöen. Im handbuch steht druck zwichen 100psi und 250psi!
> Hab aber festgestelt dass zum beichspiel meine 135psi ausgefahren hat und 200psi eingefahren.
> In welcher position soll mann den Druck einstellenIch würde ja sagen maximal druck eingefahren 250psi


Hast du die Sattelklemme mal etwas gelöst? Vllt. deformiert die ja die Sattelstütze!?


----------



## crossboss (8. Juni 2015)

So 4 Tage langes Woe ist nu leider um. Wir haben auf Rothaarsteig-Tour (Westfahlen-Hessen), im Sauerland, 3290 hm  mit 159 km gemacht. Anstiege bis 28 Prozent!
Das Evo ist ein echtes Allroundbike. Das 150er Radon Slide eines Kumpels ist auch nicht leichter;-) Komfortabel, potent und wie just erlebt, absolut universell einsetzbar, als toughes Tourenbike
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Resibiker (8. Juni 2015)

Ja Sattelkemme hab ich schon gelöst bis die stütze sich verdreht beim draufsitzen.
Es kommt nur vor wenn die stütze längere zeit unten ist wenn mann dauernd rauf/runter fähft funktioniert sie einbandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das gleiche Symptom, aber durch das leichte Lösen der Sattelklemme war es behoben, ohne dass mein Sattel zu locker war.


----------



## Felger (8. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> War eigentlich schon ein EVO in Finale - außer meinem?
> 
> Ging ziemlich gut, sowohl rauf(sind nicht geshuttelt), wie runter. Die Gabel und die Geo sind einfach ein Traum.
> Auch der Standard-Dämpfer tut sein Werk gut und unauffällig - wüsste immer noch nicht warum ich nen X-Fusion reinmachen sollte.
> Einzig und allein der 800er Lenker hat mich auf dem relativ neu gebauten mitteleren Teil vom Kill Bill einig Nerven gekostet. Den hats mir 2x weggehauen, weil so eng. Hat aber natürlich eigentlich nix mit dem Rad selbst zu tun - also eher ne Warnung für die, die den Kill Bill noch nicht gefahren sind.



ja  wurd dort direkt eingefahren



Felger schrieb:


> es wurde auch schon im Süden gesichtetAnhang anzeigen 371591



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-bionicon-galerie.233347/page-125#post-12799711


----------



## hulster (8. Juni 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> ja  wurd dort direkt eingefahren
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-bionicon-galerie.233347/page-125#post-12799711



Oooch - so lang schon her. Aber "damals" hat mir das Bild noch nix gesagt. War das erste Mal in Finale.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juni 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Meine LEV integra macht noch immer ein bischen probleme wenn sie ne zeit lang (ab 5min) eingefahren ist bleibt sie hängen problem ist ja bekannt.
> Wolte jetzt den druck in der Pneumatikfeder erhöen. Im handbuch steht druck zwichen 100psi und 250psi!
> Hab aber festgestelt dass zum beichspiel meine 135psi ausgefahren hat und 200psi eingefahren.
> In welcher position soll mann den Druck einstellenIch würde ja sagen maximal druck eingefahren 250psi


Ich hatte ebenfalls schon Probleme.
Habe sie im Urlaub 2x wiederbeleben müssen.
Ließ sich nicht mehr absenken.
Ich nahm sie raus, und machte das 'Druckstück' unter dem Hebel 'gängig'.
Dann ging sie wieder.
Würde von unten mal WD40 reinsprühen, ne Stunde einwirken lassen, und danach Schmieröl drauf.
Eine Nacht kopfstehend einwirken lassen.
Mache ich demnächst auch noch...kam bisher nicht dazu. Funktioniert auch seither.
Vertrauen ist aber etwas....angeknackst


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Juni 2015)

So, heute habe ich endlich Zeit gefunden, das 180er Metric-Shimano-Evo  an meine Bedürfnisse und Anatomie anzupassen und etwas um die Ecken zu jagen. Die Gabel fahre ich aktuell mit 90psi oben und 100psi unten, den Maguradämpfer habe ich mit 145psi aufgepumpt. Sämtliche Regler stehen erst einmal in Mittelstellung...

Und was ist nun mein erster Eindruck??


DAS DINGENS GEHT SOWAS VON ENDGEIIIIIIIIL!!!
Die Geo/Sitzposition des L-Rahmens mit den Evo-Standardteilen ist wie für mich auf Maß gefertigt. Die Dämpfung arbeitet schon in dieser ersten Grobeinstellung sänftenartig genial. Das Evo soll ein Downhiller/Enduro sein? Da lache ich! Für mich ist es DAS komfortable Tourenfully schlechthin und genau für diesen Zweck habe ich es ja schließlich auch gekauft. Gewicht? Keine Ahnung und sch...egal!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juni 2015)

Downhiller?? Sicher nicht, und Sacki wird gleich ausrasten

Zu den Druckangaben würde mich dein Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (8. Juni 2015)

Liege reisefertig so um die 82kg 
Muss aber anfügen, dass ich wirklich vorwiegend touren und nix verblocktes oder waghalsiges fahre und die Dämpfung daher auf Komfort ausgelegt habe.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juni 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-edison-evo-rahmengroesse-und-koerpergroesse.756291/

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr da mitmachen würdet.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Flo8787 (12. Juni 2015)

Frage, waren auf dem Edison Evo die Ergon GA1 oder die GA1 EVO bei der Auslieferung montiert?
Danke und grüße


----------



## hulster (12. Juni 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> Frage, waren auf dem Edison Evo die Ergon GA1 oder die GA1 Ego bei der Auslieferung montiert?
> Danke und grüße



Wenn du meinst alte oder neue Version GA1 dann die alte, also Klemmung außen.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Juni 2015)

Die anderen sind GE1. Wir verbauen GA1. Das hat nichts mit alt oder neu zu tun. Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Modelle.


----------



## hulster (12. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte die GA2, war aber in dem Glauben, das ist nur neue Variante GA1. GE1 ist wieder was anderes. Aber dann musst du nochmal schauen. Die aktuellen GA1 nennt Ergon "Evo", da scheint mir die Klemmung etwas breiter, als die Gelieferten. Die Gelieferten waren so, wie ich den GA1 kenne und auch schon vor 2 Jahren für nen anderes Rad gekauft hatte.


----------



## Flo8787 (13. Juni 2015)

Danke euch!

Ich meinte natürlich die "Evo" und nicht "Ego" ...habe es nun im BEitrag auch korrigiert...
Danke Autokorrektur im Smartphone


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Juni 2015)

So, ich habe mir nun den Vector HLR gegönnt und kann nach der ersten Tour von ~30km erste Vergleiche ziehen. Meine Strecke beinhaltet ein paar gebaute Kicker, unter anderem einen etwa 1m hohen, von dem man schon einen schönen Hüpfer ins Gefälle machen kann. Was soll ich sagen: der Magura ist für Touren und Trail absolut auf der Höhe und wenn man mit Fett spielen möchte, kann er bestimmt noch mehr, aber die Einstellbarkeit des Vector ermöglicht dann doch mit mehr Sag, also weicher, und trotzdem mit mehr Reserven zu fahren. Zur HSC kann ich noch nix sagen, aber die Einstellung der LSC und die externe Verstellung der Progression haben mir auf Anhieb ein Fahrwerk verschafft, das meinen Wünschen nahe kommt. Feintuning steht ja noch aus. Bei gleichem Sag habe ich den Federweg heute deutlich differenzierter nutzen können, ohne immer schon in der Progression zu hängen. (den Magura hatte ich mit 2-3ml Fett in der Positivkammer gefahren.)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Juni 2015)

Bin nun das erste Mal im Bikepark (Winterberg) gewesen. Die Progression habe ich auf die Hälfte des Verfügbaren Weges eingestellt, was offensichtlich zuviel war. Habe so Federweg verschenkt. Ansonsten ist der Dämpfer bei vergleichbarem Sag genauso sensibel wie der Magura, hat aber deutlich mehr Dämpfungsreserven bei Sprüngen bei höherem Gewicht. Er hat ohne Durchschlag Drops von 1m Höhe und Sprünge ins flache Gefälle weggesteckt, wo der Magura nach höherem Druck/geringerem Sag geschrien hat.


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2015)

Hattest du in den Magura auch ordentlich Fett gepackt?
Bin mittlerweile best. bei 4ml. Und eigentlich sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (19. Juni 2015)

Ist doch ok, wenn ihm der X-Fusion mehr taugt.
Ich versteht das nicht als "der Magura taugt nicht", sondern eher, dass er vielleicht mal an seine Grenzen kommt, wo der X-Fusion noch nicht ausgereizt ist.
Ich jedenfalls kann ihn fahrerisch selbst mit 100kg Systemgewicht nicht an seine Grenzen bringen, auch nicht in Finale, wobei ich da mit Sicherheit deutlich langsamer runterfahre als Andere. Und auf dem Cacciatori darf er dann ruhig dauernd in der Progression hängen, dafür ist der Federweg ja da. Und durchgeschlagen hat er nicht.
Und dass ist dann, dass einzige was ich an der Argumention bemängele. Es ist nix schlechtes daran, wenn er auf entsprechenden Strecken ständig in der Progression hängt. In der Progression hängen heißt doch nur, den Federweg ziemlich max ausnutzen. Solange er nicht ständig durchschlägt passt das doch genau.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juni 2015)

Danke Hulster, so ähnlich sehe ich das. Der Magura ist für mich absolut ok, aber ich habe mir einfach gewünscht mehr Dämpfung bei mehr Sag und weniger Progression fahren zu können und so wie es aussieht leistet genau dies der Vector. Die Frage, ob das den gesalzenen Preis wert ist, stelle ich mir besser nicht


----------



## Sackmann (19. Juni 2015)

Naja von einem gesalzenen Preis würde ich jetzt nicht sprechen, denn der Vector kostet ja lediglich 189€ Aufpreis zum Magura.
Wer so fährt wie ich, der wird schon wissen, warum der mehr kostet und warum er den Aufpreis wert ist.
Aber es fährt nunmal nicht jeder so und nicht jeder hat die gleichen Ansprüche.


----------



## hulster (19. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja von einem gesalzenen Preis würde ich jetzt nicht sprechen, denn der Vector kostet ja lediglich 189€ Aufpreis zum Magura.



Hat er sich den vielleicht nachträglich zum Normalpreis gekauft?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juni 2015)

Jupp, als Aufpreis hätt ich gar nicht lange überlegt.


----------



## hulster (19. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Jupp, als Aufpreis hätt ich gar nicht lange überlegt.



Ich auch nicht. Early bird hat auch schon mal Nachteile.

Und ja Sacki, wir wissen, dass wir eine ganze Menge gespart haben. Das würde aber dann schon wieder fast komplett aufgefressen

...und wir haben ja auch schon ne Menge Werbung gemacht...


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ...und wir haben ja auch schon ne Menge Werbung gemacht...


IN DER TAT!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Early bird hat auch schon mal Nachteile.


Klar
Die zweite Maus bekommt den Käse!


----------



## Sackmann (19. Juni 2015)

Auch Teilnehmer der Pre-Sale Aktion haben teilweise ihr vorbestelltes Bike nach Kontaktaufnahme zu uns von Magura auf X-Fusion per Aufpreis upgraden können.
Ich meine, der Aufpreis für den Vector waren 219€ für presale-Kunden und für die Metric blackline 89€.
Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> .... Der Magura ist für mich absolut ok, aber ich habe mir einfach gewünscht mehr Dämpfung bei mehr Sag und weniger Progression fahren zu können ...


Laienhafte Frage: Kann die Grundeinstellung der Dämpfung nicht bei der Wartung verändert werden? Oder geht das nur bei den teuren Dämpfern?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juni 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch Teilnehmer der Pre-Sale Aktion haben teilweise ihr vorbestelltes Bike nach Kontaktaufnahme zu uns von Magura auf X-Fusion per Aufpreis upgraden können.
> Ich meine, der Aufpreis für den Vector waren 219€ für presale-Kunden und für die Metric blackline 89€.
> Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


Jau, müsste passen. So gesehen müsste ich die 2 Monate Evonutzung gegenrechnen, die mir durch Warten auf den Vector entgangen wären
Das relativiert das Ganze natürlich


----------



## Sackmann (19. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Laienhafte Frage: Kann die Grundeinstellung der Dämpfung nicht bei der Wartung verändert werden? Oder geht das nur bei den teuren Dämpfern?


Da rufst du am besten mal bei Magura dazu an, und hörst dir mal an, was die dir dazu so erzählen. 
Bei einer "Wartung" sprechen wir auch meist nur von einem Luftkammerservice, bei dem man nicht an die Dämpfung geht. Da kommen neue Dichtungen in die Luftkammer und auf den Kolben und der Rest bleib unangetastet.


----------



## hulster (20. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Jau, müsste passen. So gesehen müsste ich die 2 Monate Evonutzung gegenrechnen, die mir durch Warten auf den Vector entgangen wären
> Das relativiert das Ganze natürlich



Das war das Problem - ich hab es ja auch sehr früh bekommen und da war noch gar nicht klar, wann der Vector wirklich lieferbar ist.


----------



## steffpro (20. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht verstehe ich das hier auch falsch, aber beschwert ihr euch jetzt echt, weil ihr das bike zu früh bekommen habt?  Ausserdem habt ihr von einen riesigen Rabatt profitiert. Da könnt ihr euch den Vector noch nachkaufen und habt immernoch gespart.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Juni 2015)

Wer beschwert sich denn hier?
Ich habe den Vector nachgekauft und jetzt ging es darum, ob es den Preis wert war oder nicht.
Wer sich das Bike neu kauft hat natürlich andere Entscheidungsgrundlagen als die ersten Besteller. Aber bei relativ geringem Aufpreis hätten sicher viele eher zum Vector gegriffen, auch wenn der Magura für die meisten die richtige Wahl ist, zumal für diejenigen, die nicht zu den Schwergewichten gehören, die mit dem Bike öfter mal im Bikepark unterwegs sein wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (22. Juni 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich das hier auch falsch, aber beschwert ihr euch jetzt echt, weil ihr das bike zu früh bekommen habt?  Ausserdem habt ihr von einen riesigen Rabatt profitiert. Da könnt ihr euch den Vector noch nachkaufen und habt immernoch gespart.



man kann auch anders warten:



Felger schrieb:


> noch ein Standbild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber dann hald den Universer mitbestellen 





wenn man einen passenden Dämpfer hat


----------



## luCYnger (25. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hattest du in den Magura auch ordentlich Fett gepackt?
> Bin mittlerweile best. bei 4ml. Und eigentlich sehr zufrieden



habe jetzt auch ca 3,5 - 4 ml Fett drin
mit 9 - 9,5 bar fluffelt das bei ca 90kg Zuladung
und ner frisch geservicten Gabel im Moment richtig gut 

trotzdem liebäugel ich mit nem Vector-Upgrade, 
aber erst nach dem übernächsten Sparschwein-Schlachtfest

vorher müssen noch ordentliche Anker her...
die Guide RSC ist zwar super zu dosieren und ergonomisch
und mit den Kool-Stop Sinterbelägen gefühlt mindestens 30% brachialer als mit den original verbauten,

aber ich hätte da gerne noch mehr Reserven


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin jetzt müde 530 km mit dem Bike gefahren. Wenig Strecke, viel bergab (>20.000 m). Meine vordere Bremse hat noch die Federdicke + ein Muckensäckele Bremsbelag. Bin ich jetzt ein ein Krampfbremser oder ist bei euch der Belag bein ähnlicher Fahrleistung auch am Ende?


----------



## pndrev (30. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt müde 530 km mit dem Bike gefahren. Wenig Strecke, viel bergab (>20.000 m). Meine vordere Bremse hat noch die Federdicke + ein Muckensäckele Bremsbelag. Bin ich jetzt ein ein Krampfbremser oder ist bei euch der Belag bein ähnlicher Fahrleistung auch am Ende?




Zugegeben, ich hab kein Evo...

Elixir 5 habe ich bei ~25hkm 2 Sätze je halb runter, da ich recht früh wechsle. Hab allerdings auch mehr Gewicht und meist wohl mehr Geschwindigkeit beim Abbremsen.

20k hört sich jetzt normal an, wenn das die original Avid Beläge sind. Koolstop Sinter halten bei mir deutlich länger.


----------



## luCYnger (30. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt müde 530 km mit dem Bike gefahren. Wenig Strecke, viel bergab (>20.000 m). Meine vordere Bremse hat noch die Federdicke + ein Muckensäckele Bremsbelag. Bin ich jetzt ein ein Krampfbremser oder ist bei euch der Belag bein ähnlicher Fahrleistung auch am Ende?


ich bin Gesamt -km sowie Gesamt -hm jeweils etwas mehr als das Doppelte gefahren
und die hinteren (siehe #1069) waren höchste Zeit zu erneuern, die vorderen lass ich noch ein/zwei Wochen drin,
damit der Bremskraftzuwachs durch die Sinterbeläge nicht so viel auf ein Mal ist  

aber ich fahr auch relativ materialschonend und bin nicht soo der Raser, bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## kingc2000 (4. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

erst mal hallo. bin neu im Bionicon forum....

also ich hab am Freitag mein EVO NBS in raw am Tegernsee abgeholt. Super service, bike perfekt eingestellt usw.... was will man mehr?

bin dann gleich nach Saalbach und hab das bike mal so richtig durchgeschüttelt. Erster ride 500 hm mit der bahn und dann noch 500 hm selbst getreten. Schon nach 500 hm kann ich sagen, die uphill performace überzeugt mich absolut. super geo und dank 2 - fach kurbel auch an den steilen stellen easy zum treten...
dann vollgas bergab.... und wie zu erwarten ist das bike auch im downhill perfekt. mit einem fetten grinser an den ein oder andern downhiller vorbeigezogen und dank super geo nie die kontrolle über das bike verloren. Anlieger, wurzel, sprünge alles dabei!

Also ich kann nur sagen: super arbeit Bionicon! ich kann die beurteilung in der "Freeride" nur bestätigen.

lg 

chris


----------



## C_Dog (6. Juli 2015)

Hidiho Ihr Evo biker. 

Ich habe das Edison evo in blank mit RS Dämpfer und selbst aufgebaut. Kann es nun seit 9Tagen mein Eigen nennen und war gestern auch das erste mal im Bikepark Beerfelden damit. Eigentlich nur um mal zu gugge wies sich so im DH schlägt und was der Dämpfer bei Drops so macht. 
Ich bin nun am überlegen ob ich meinen Downhiller (Canyon Torque FRX 2013) verkaufe 
Warum? Ganz einfach: das Bionicon Edison evo ist wohl, ohne zu übertreiben, das BESTE Bike das ich jemals gefahren bin! Schon bei der erstn Ausfahrt hier im recht flachen Hohenlohekreis merkte ich schon das hier sehr hohes Potential unter meinem Hintern rollt! Doch erst im Park konnte ich dem endlich gerecht werden. Bei der ersten fahrt auf der Downhill habe ich mal "gschwind" 2 Downhiller stehn lassen 
Danach habe ich mich stück für stück gesteigert und wurde mutiger. Als ich dann ohne irgendwelche Probleme selbst die 4-5m weiten Roadgabs und Doubles geschafft habe ohne das Bike irgendwelche anzeichen von Grenzen gezeigt hätte, ging mir das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht  Dämpfer ist nie Durchgeschlagen oder iwann sichtbar an seine Grenze gekommen. Super sensibel mit klasse End-Progression!

Alles in allem habe ich nun ein Bike das willig den Berg hoch gestrampellt werden kann (falls es sehr lange bergauf geht kann man den Dämpfer ja auch noch Sperren) und super den Berg auch runter geballert werden kann ohne das man sich irgendwelche Sorgen machen muss! Selbst X-ups oder whips gehn super 
Bilder folgen später. Muss der Kollege erst noch schicken 

Also von meiner Seite aus ebenfalls ein Dickes Lob an Bionicon und vor allem an Sacki. Der immer zur Stelle ist wenn man mal Fragen hat. Super Firma, super Bike, super Typen!!!!


----------



## pndrev (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich das letzte Lob so lese - @Sackmann : Ist das Edison Evo für den Parkbetrieb "freigegeben"?


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juli 2015)

Jemandem zu verbieten, damit in den Park zu gehen, wäre, wie wenn man einem Porsche verbietet, auf die Nordschleife zu fahren. Für uns ist eine "Bikeparkfreigabe" oder ein Verbot deren Besuche völliger Schwachsinn. Wir können das ohnehin nicht 100% nachvollziehen. Du kannst auch von einer 3m hohen Mauer ins Flat auf die Straße springen, das ist wesentlich schlimmer, als im Bikepark rumzufahren.
Dieses Sportgerät ist für den Einsatz im Gelände gemacht und auf Strecken, die nicht im Park sind, wird so ein Bike sehr oft mehr gefordert, als im Park, in dem alle Sprünge entsprechend ausgelegt sind. Dass das EVO kein dickes Downhillbike ist, ist aber auch klar, also man sollte schon abwägen können, was für Sprünge man sich selbst mit solch einem Bike zutrauen kann. 365 Tage Tage im Jahr Downhillgeballer auf schwarzen Strecken sollte man mit solch einem Bike aber auch möglichst vermeiden. Und gerade vor und nach heftigen Bikeparkeinsätzen ist eine gründliche Durchsicht natürlich dringend erforderlich. Das Bike muss in einwandfreiem Zustand sein! Dass muss es aber auch so sein. Wenn man ins Gelände geht, dann hängt dein Leben davon ab, ob mit Rahmen, Bremsen, Rädern, Federung alles in Ordnung ist. Deswegen: Schaut euch euer Bike VOR jeder Fahrt genau an!


----------



## C_Dog (6. Juli 2015)

Ach ja. Habs auch mal gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (6. Juli 2015)

C_Dog schrieb:


> Ach ja. Habs auch mal gewogen.



Hi,
wie ich sehe fährst du ne 170 mm Lyrik vorn. 
Fährst du hinten den 180 oder 160 Rocker?


----------



## C_Dog (6. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie ich sehe fährst du ne 170 mm Lyrik vorn.
> Fährst du hinten den 180 oder 160 Rocker?




Ich fahre den 160er. Dachte mir das das so Bergauf a weng besser is. Dh-mäßig isses ja auch so der Hammer


----------



## belgiummtb (8. Juli 2015)

baumbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392462 Anhang anzeigen 392463 Anhang anzeigen 392464
> 
> Das NEUE X-Fusion "blackline" heute frisch abgeholt am Tegernsee. Einfach klasse


 
Hi,

kannst  du mir etwas zum fahrwerk sagen?  lohnt sich der aufpreis zur Blackline oder nur optisch gründe?  fährst du die 180er version?  Die leitunsverlegung sieht ein bisschen wild aus, kommt das von hause aus so?

grüsse und danke


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Die leitunsverlegung sieht ein bisschen wild aus, kommt das von hause aus so?


jep....da sollte schon vor der ersten Ausfahrt Hand angelegt werden


----------



## C_Dog (8. Juli 2015)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder. 
Nix besonderes. Aber auf nem Enduro hab ich bisher sowas nicht machen können. Nur mim DHler! Bisher...


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2015)

Stark!!


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juli 2015)

Das nennt sich mal artgerechte Bewegung eines Enduro. Daumen hoch 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand seinen Magura-Dämpfer 'resetten' müssen?
Gestern mußte ich das 2. mal Hand anlegen.


----------



## Lanzelott (13. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand seinen Magura-Dämpfer 'resetten' müssen?
> Gestern mußte ich das 2. mal Hand anlegen.


Wollte ich schon lange mal fragen: Woran erkennt man eigentlich, ob man den Dämpfer resetten muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2015)

Lanzelott schrieb:


> Wollte ich schon lange mal fragen: Woran erkennt man eigentlich, ob man den Dämpfer resetten muss?


Das habe ich mich auch lange gefragt.....bis ich letztens bei einem Kumpel war, der mein Rad anschaute, den Sattel nach unten drückte, um zu sehen, wie mein Dämpfer eingestellt ist.
Da sagte er: Boh, sieh dir das an! Den mußt du resetten!
Was mir schon vorher auffiel, daß er ziemlich schnell komplett durch den Federweg rast....dachte, ich muß noch am Setup rumspielen.
Man sah, daß der Dämpfer zum Schluß, wenn er fast ganz ausgefedert ist, nicht mehr langsamer wird.
Anfangs war auch so ne Art 'Klack' zu hören, wie wenn er gegen einen Anschlag anschlägt.
Wir bauten den Dämpfer kurz aus, zogen die Kammer ab.
Dann gab ich gleich noch etwas mehr Fett rein, zusammen geschoben, eingebaut, aufgepumpt, und dann war es plötzlich wieder so, wie es sein soll.
Der Dämpfer ging irgendwie 'sanfter' an Anschlag.
Das war gestern morgen wieder der Fall.
Ich zog ihn wieder ab, gab noch n bischen mehr Fett dazu, baute ihn wieder zusammen und nun ist er wieder wie neu.....
Wenn er mir das nicht gezeigt hätte, wäre ich so (von alleine) nie drauf gekommen....
Ein spürbarer Unterschied, auch beim fahren (vllt. bilde ich mir das auch nur ein  ).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da sagte er: Boh, sieh dir das an! Den mußt du resetten!


Ich glaub, ich muss mich auch mal resetten!
Und wie gebe ich das Fett rein, Schweinshaxe oder Pfannkuchen?


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Juli 2015)

Übrigens gilt das auch für die Gabel, regelmäßig die Luft aus der unteren Kammer, zusammendrücken dann wieder beffüllen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Übrigens gilt das auch für die Gabel, regelmäßig die Luft aus der unteren Kammer, zusammendrücken dann wieder beffüllen.
> 
> Gruß Günter



Da wohl noch mehr - habe auch schon wieder vergessen. Langsam braucht man nen Inspektionsliste zum abhaken.


----------



## brevilo (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Kommt zufällig jemand von den glücklichen EVO-Piloten hier im Forum aus Niedersachsen bzw. der Harzgegend und würde seinen Schatz zwei Interessierten mal zum Probesitzen/-rollern/-fahren anbieten? Tegernsee und das nächste Test-Event sind leider viel zu weit weg  Gesucht wären vor allem ein S und ggf. ein M (beide 27,5", 160 mm, LEV).

(gerne auch per PM)

Danke!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Juli 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kommt zufällig jemand von den glücklichen EVO-Piloten hier im Forum aus Niedersachsen bzw. der Harzgegend ...


s. Posting #3633


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (15. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> s. Posting #3633


Danke für den Tipp, aber leider suchen wir besagte EVOs.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Juli 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber leider suchen wir besagte EVOs.


Oh sorry, hab das Reed übersehen. EVO überall.


----------



## brevilo (15. Juli 2015)

Verstehe ich gut


----------



## bolg (16. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh sorry, hab das Reed übersehen. EVO überall.


Wie, du hast das Reed übersehen???


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juli 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Wie, du hast das Reed übersehen???


Dass das EVO sich noch als Reed getarnt hat.


----------



## Flo8787 (16. Juli 2015)

Nabend zusammen,
möchte nun auch auf tubeless umrüsten. Habe die Spline1700 und High Roller II Exo 27,5x2,4 (wie montiert bei der Auslieferung)



agxduro schrieb:


> Danke!
> Hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach und preiswert ist die E1700 umzubauen.



Hast du es mittlerweile umgerüstet?




Sackmann schrieb:


> DT Swiss E1700 -> nur Milch und das Tubeless-Ventil (gibt´s von uns bei jedem Bike gratis dazu) notwendig
> DT Swiss E1900 -> Du brauchst Tubeless-Felgenband, Ventil und Milch extra



Kann leider nicht 100% sagen welche High Roller II Exo 27,5x2,4 es genau sind, es steht nicht explizit darauf wie bei anderen Modellen, kannst du hier weiterhelfen @Sackmann, oder jemand anderes? Laut Maxxis Webseite kann man die High Roller II (auch ohne TR-Kennzeichnung, tubeless ready) nutzen.

Generell jemand Erfahrungen mit Tubeless diesen Reifen und oder Felgen?

Danke vorab


----------



## guruW (17. Juli 2015)

guruW schrieb:


> heute Kurztrip an den Tegernsee gemacht. immer wieder eine Reise wert. nur das Farbdesign war mir zu langweilig.



der Vollständigkeit halber, is jetz erstma vollständig dat Ding. 






greez Guru


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juli 2015)

Der Sattel!


----------



## Resibiker (17. Juli 2015)

Die Schutzfolie am Schaltwerk


----------



## triple-ooo (17. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der Sattel!



Den Sattel finde total cool. Mit dem habe ich schon geliebäugelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Jemandem zu verbieten, damit in den Park zu gehen, wäre, wie wenn man einem Porsche verbietet, auf die Nordschleife zu fahren. Für uns ist eine "Bikeparkfreigabe" oder ein Verbot deren Besuche völliger Schwachsinn. Wir können das ohnehin nicht 100% nachvollziehen. Du kannst auch von einer 3m hohen Mauer ins Flat auf die Straße springen, das ist wesentlich schlimmer, als im Bikepark rumzufahren.
> Dieses Sportgerät ist für den Einsatz im Gelände gemacht und auf Strecken, die nicht im Park sind, wird so ein Bike sehr oft mehr gefordert, als im Park, in dem alle Sprünge entsprechend ausgelegt sind. Dass das EVO kein dickes Downhillbike ist, ist aber auch klar, also man sollte schon abwägen können, was für Sprünge man sich selbst mit solch einem Bike zutrauen kann. 365 Tage Tage im Jahr Downhillgeballer auf schwarzen Strecken sollte man mit solch einem Bike aber auch möglichst vermeiden. Und gerade vor und nach heftigen Bikeparkeinsätzen ist eine gründliche Durchsicht natürlich dringend erforderlich. Das Bike muss in einwandfreiem Zustand sein! Dass muss es aber auch so sein. Wenn man ins Gelände geht, dann hängt dein Leben davon ab, ob mit Rahmen, Bremsen, Rädern, Federung alles in Ordnung ist. Deswegen: Schaut euch euer Bike VOR jeder Fahrt genau an!



- Sympathisch geschriebener Text ohne Geschwurbels und Ausflüchte.
- Seite besucht, eine Wohltat, nachdem ich heute mal genötigt wurde bei YT reinzuschauen.
- Nette Leute gesehen auf der Webseite und auch die guten Seelen des Hauses und Verpflegungs"manager" wurden bedacht.
- Konzept des Rads einleuchtend, ein Produkt aber dann richtig.
- kann nix negatives finden bisher ( außer dass ich auf der Webseite nicht klar die Rahmengewichte einsehen konnte )
- entgegen dem trendigen Schwachsinn wurden auch 26" richtigerweise berücksichtigt
- ich meine man kann hier noch gesunden Menschenverstand erkennen
- Preis hält sich im Rahmen, nicht zu bekloppt aber auch kein Ramsch

Das alles ist für mich wichtig beim Radkauf. 
Gut gemacht. Habe mich nie ernsthaft mit euch beschäftigt, lässt aber für mich bisher die Konkurrenz alt aussehen.
Ich guck mich mal mehr hier so um.

Danke.


----------



## brevilo (17. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Das alles ist für mich wichtig beim Radkauf.
> Gut gemacht. Habe mich nie ernsthaft mit euch beschäftigt, lässt aber für mich bisher die Konkurrenz alt aussehen.
> Ich guck mich mal mehr hier so um.



Ging mir genau so! Konsequenz: gerade zwei EVO bestellt


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

Isch kuck grad  - Was wiegt das Rahmenkit Evo1 BioniconSytem 27,5?
Und Acros ist auch dabei


----------



## Sackmann (18. Juli 2015)

Freut uns, dass wir für dich interessant klingen.
Ich kann dir das Gewicht des Rahmenkits nicht 100prozentig sagen, aber:
Gewicht Rahmen (Größe L, mit Lack und allen Achsen, Schrauben, Bolzen, Kabelhaltern) <3350g
Gabel 180 singlecrown <2350g
Vector HLR inklusive Bionicon System-Adapter 580g
Ich hoffe, das hat geholfen.

Ich muss jetzt ins Bett und schlafen. Bin in Morzine und morgen geht's auf die Piste. Mit einem Serienfahrwerk übrigens....
Mal schauen ob es schneller ist letztes Jahr. Strava läuft mit. Letztes Jahr mit dem 180er schon nicht so langsam trotz 6 Tage Dauerregen. Da muss noch was gehen...


----------



## guruW (18. Juli 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Die Schutzfolie am Schaltwerk



sorry, ist ein kleiner Spleen von mir, dass ich sowas oft dranlasse. Ausserdem passt es farblich hervorragend zu Sattel, Griffen und Pedalen. 

greez guru


----------



## guruW (18. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Den Sattel finde total cool. Mit dem habe ich schon geliebäugelt



die schauen klasse aus und scheinen gut verarbeitet, habe aber noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen. Basieren ja auf den SQlab-Modellen. Mir taugt`s, muss man aber selber "erfahren".

greez guru


----------



## EvoRookie (20. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> -.......... genötigt wurde bei YT reinzuschauen.


 
ich war auf der suche nach nem neuen bike auch bei YT vor Ort!
war bereit dort ca. 4000€ liegen zu lassen und hatte das Gefühl ein Störfaktor zu sein.
So nach dem Motto wie nur 4000€???
Dafür darfst als Neukunde mal nett in unsere Werkstatt reinschauen, und max. "Probefahrt" auf dem benachbarten Firmenparkplatz machen.
Blanker Hohn......


Ganz anders bei Bionicon.
War bei nem "On your Trail" Event bei mir im Nachbar Ort das erste mal ein Evo Testen. Im Wald, auf dem Trail und die Jungs die dabei waren der Hammer. Alle Fragen super nett beantwortet, Bike zum Testen mitgebracht, eingestellt, erklärt und dann mit uns rumgeshredderd.

Einfach genial!!!!!

Für mich einzigartig, wo bitte gibt es einen Hersteller der zu mir kommt seine Bikes zur Verfügung stellt und mit mir Fahrradfahren geht??

Denke nirgends!

Das und die super netten Kontakten zu Renä waren in kombination mit dem für mich überzeugenden Produkt meine Kaufentscheidung für das EVO. Ich hab es sogar am Tegernsee abgeholt um den Flair der Firma nochmal zu genießen 

Wie gesagt für mich aussergewöhnlich...... wie Bionicon seine Kunden "abholt"........
Habe auch das Gefühl als bestands Kunde immer Hilfe zubekommen wenn diese mal benötigt wird.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

Also um das mal klar zu stellen, ich habe mich noch nie bei YT gemeldet wegen einem Rad oder so, sondern die komische Präsentation ihrer Klamotten hier im Forumswerbeteil, auch "News" genannt nötigte mich dazu, meinen Senf abzugeben.

Erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich bei den Bionicon Fahrern hier und den anderen z.B. im Test auf mtb-news.de reagiert wird.
Die Welt ist nur noch ein Irrenhaus.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich bei den Bionicon Fahrern hier und den anderen z.B. im Test auf mtb-news.de reagiert wird.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

Ich meine, dass ich im Bionicon Unterforum von den Fahrern dort vorwiegend positives gelesen habe und im Test drüben direkt losgehackt wurde.
Als ob die Fahrer nicht wüßten Ihr Rad zu beurteilen.
Passt alles, keine Sorge.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass ich im Bionicon Unterforum von den Fahrern dort vorwiegend positives gelesen habe und im Test drüben direkt losgehackt wurde.
> Als ob die Fahrer nicht wüßten Ihr Rad zu beurteilen.


Das waren die gleichen Poster???


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Juli 2015)

Nu lasst euch doch nicht immer gleich von jedem hopp nehmen!
Ist doch ganz einfach: Wer ein Bionicon fährt oder gefahren ist, weis was er daran hat. So viele Käufer können sich nicht irren. Alle anderen können doch nur philosophieren oder wollen etwas stänkern...


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juli 2015)

Sorry, aber das ist auch ein wenig schön geredet. 
Soooo viele fahren jetzt auch nicht Bionicon Räder. Wären es so viele, dann wäre ihr Ruf besser, als er ist. Das sieht man ganz deutlich an dem gerade veröffentlichten Test (aber jetzt bitte nicht auch hier noch thematisieren)
Und nicht zu vergessen die ganzen "Nostalgiker" unter den Bionicon Fahrern (nicht böse gemeint)
Und ich wusste, was ich an meinem Alva hatte: deshalb ist es ja auch relativ schnell wieder verkauft worden. 
Und bevor jetzt gleich der große Aufschrei stattfindet: ab spätestens Mittwoch gehöre ich auch wieder zur Bionicon-Gemeinde. 


Sascha


----------



## triple-ooo (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, hast Recht. Ich streiche den Satz. Dazu habe ich wirklich zu wenig Ahnung über den Abverkauf. Der Rest ist aber Fakt und hat (zumindest bei mir) nix mit Nostalgie zu tun. Ist mein erstes Bionicon und das nach langer und intensiver Recherche.


----------



## EvoRookie (21. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ..........Ist mein erstes Bionicon und das nach langer und intensiver Recherche.


 Is bei mir auch so..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (21. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Soooo viele fahren jetzt auch nicht Bionicon Räder. Wären es so viele, dann wäre ihr Ruf besser, als er ist. Das sieht man ganz deutlich an dem gerade veröffentlichten Test (aber jetzt bitte nicht auch hier noch thematisieren)



Du kannst schon davon ausgehen, dass das schon viele sind. Um so ne Firma mti der Anzahl Mitarbeiter und die noch wirklich selbst produzieren am Leben zu halten, musst du schon Einiges verkaufen.  Aber natürlich nie soviel wie andere Direktvertriebe mit anderer Zielsetzung, nämlich über die Masse die Marge zu erzielen.
Die Breite Masse folgt dem Markt und findet das gut was gehyped wird. Denn wir kennen das ja, wenn 1 Million Fliegen Scheisse fressen, kann Scheisse nicht Scheisse sein. 
Der Niederrheiner könnete auch sagen: Watt der Buur net kennt, dat fritt er net.
Deswegen wirst du über Nischenprodukte nie ne vernüfntige Meinungsbildung finden. Da muss man sich dann schon selbst richtig damit auseinander setzen. Und dass ist bei Bionicon nicht wirklich einfach, durch die beschränkten Probefahrt Möglichkeiten.
Von meiner Seite mal ganz ehrlich - Wenn es nicht dieses Einführungsangebot gegeben hätte, hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht für ein Bionicon entschieden. Trotz Probefahrt am Tegernsee. Weil dass war einfach zu kurz und hat nur geholfen auszuschliessen, dass es überhaupt nicht passt. Das Einführungsangebot hat dann einfach geholfen, dass Restrisiko zu minimieren und ggf. das Rad ohne viel Verlust verkaufen zu können. Aber Bionicon ist ja dabei Probefahrtmöglichkeiten quer über Deutschland zu schaffen. Dass wird mit Sicherheit helfen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Juli 2015)

Ach was, Nostalgiker. Dann würde ich Marke "Vaterland" mit Torpedo Dreigang und Rücktrittbremse fahren.
Vor fünf Jahren standen in meinem Bikeladen vier Bionicons: Ein Supershuttle, ein Ironwood, ein Edison und ein Edison Ltd. .
Interessant, aber nicht das richtige. Ich informierte mich intensiv im Internet und entschied mich für ein Golden Willow. Es schien am geeignetsten für mich, war nur nicht da. Ich schob die Entscheidung vor mir her. Es war ja nicht dringend.
Und eines Tages stand da ein Alva, eben erst zusammen gebaut. Nun weiß man, dass sich Sympathie oder Antipathie in den ersten zehn Sekunden des Kennenlernens manifestieren. Ich ließ eine Minute vergehen. Dann saß ich auf dem Bike, fuhr eine Acht um die Räder im Ausstellungsraum und war nach dem Abbremsen Besitzer eines neuen Bikes. Ein totaler Paradigmenwechsel! Ein Golden Willow bin ich irgendwann auch noch gefahren. Das hat mich in meiner Entscheidung für das Alva bestätigt.
Und mit so einem Bike will man dann auch so etwas fahren. Da die Gegend bei mir so ist, passte das prima. Mit dem Bike war und bin ich absolut happy.

Und dann bot sich das EVO einfach an, bei den Konditionen!
Und ja, ich habe da Sackmann einfach geglaubt. Wenn er sagt, "Best Bike ever", dann habe ich eine Vorstellung von dem, was mich erwartet. Und ich habe mich da nicht geirrt. Dass man mit tausend anderen Bikes meine Trails auch fahren kann, stört mich dabei nicht im mindesten. Ich fühle mich wohl auf dem Rad. Das ist sehr subjektiv, aber das zählt beim Biken.
Last not least, fühle ich mich in der Bionicon Gemeinschaft sehr gut aufgehoben. Das betrifft die Firma - ich bin technikaffin und schätze persönliche Beatung - und, das betrifft die anderen Bioniconesen - ich mag nette Kameradschaft.
Und da sollte mich ein racerlastiger Test eines vorläufig ausgerüsteten Experimentierbikes irritieren? 

edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## starduck91 (21. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Last not least, fühle ich mich in der Bionicon Gemeinschaft sehr gut aufgehoben. Das betrifft die Firma - ich bin technikaffin und schätze persönliche Beatung - und, das betrifft die anderen Bioniconesen - ich mag nette Kameradschaft.



Das ist es!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Juli 2015)

Ist dort iwo ein unzufriedener ExEvo-Fahrer, der das Bike kurz nach dem Kauf wieder verkauft? Hab ich bisher nix von gehört oder gelesen!


----------



## bolg (21. Juli 2015)

Ä bissle OT, aber nur ganz klein wenig - so für den Einstieg: An der ganzen Diskussion stört doch bloß, dass das EVO getestet wurde, als ob es eben ein weiteres "Standard"-Bike zu checken gilt. Das wird deutlich herausgearbeitet, wird dem System aber nicht gerecht, welches schon ein Umdenken erfordert. Ein Zielgruppenproblem also.
Alle anderen Aspekte von Bionicon bzgl. Service, Kundennähe, Kontinuität (ja, ich mag das, wenn ich nicht jedes Jahr eine komplett umgekrempelte Produktpalette vorfinde - vermittelt mir einfach mehr Wertigkeit) etc. machen aber das Gesamtpaket erst vollständig. Ob da jetzt Inovationen dabei sind, lass ich mal offen. Mich hat beim Kauf (des Reed - was für mich das schönere EVO darstellt ) auf jeden Fall das BS überzeugt und die Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Und ich kann damit leben, dass ich ein gemütlicher Biker bin, wenn es dazu führt, dass ich mit 70 immer noch ohne E-Motor den Berg hochkomme. Ich kann da Hulster nur zustimmen, nicht die Masse macht Klasse, sondern der subjektive Eindruck dessen, was für mich eben passt!


----------



## slimane- (21. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass das BS mittlerweile eben nicht mehr so außergewöhnlich ist.

Nach Canyon wird nun auch Rose eine Geometrieverstellung anbieten. Auch wenn diese deutlich schlechter weil aufwendiger (Geometrieverstellung per Inbus-Schlüssel) gestaltet ist.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

sehe ich das richtig, dass bei der Spec 1 Variante nun keine KindShock im Preis mit inbegriffen ist?

Und falls das so ist, was kostet diese denn dann extra?


----------



## bolg (21. Juli 2015)

@slimane - Ja und Nein - es zeigt auf jeden Fall auf, dass es einen Bedarf zu geben scheint, der von Bionicon meiner Meinung nach sehr gut umgesetzt worden ist und andere Hersteller nun nach anderen Lösungen suchen (müssen). Jetzt kann man sich überlegen, warum dem so ist. Eine Lösung mit Imbus (gabs ja auch schon für die Dämpferaufnahme bei Rocky Mountain) sehe ich allerdings als einmalige Entscheidung und nicht für den ständigen Gebrauch (du wart mal, ich muss mal kurz mit dem Imbus schrauben, ich will da den Berg hoch ).


----------



## slash-sash (21. Juli 2015)

Lasst den Test doch einfach da, wo er ist. Auch, wenn ich eine konträre Meinung zu eurer habe. 
Ich denke, dass wir das Ergebnis nicht auch hier noch rein tragen sollten. Das zieht nur wieder "Nörgler" an. Und im Großen und Ganzen geht es hier ja recht friedlich zu.


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich das richtig, dass bei der Spec 1 Variante nun keine KindShock im Preis mit inbegriffen ist?
> 
> Und falls das so ist, was kostet diese denn dann extra?



Hm...sieht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (22. Juli 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass bei der Spec 1 Variante nun keine KindShock im Preis mit inbegriffen ist?


Wie, war das diese Saison etwa schon mal der Fall?!


Perth schrieb:


> Und falls das so ist, was kostet diese denn dann extra?


250,- (findest du im Shop unter den EVO Upgrades).


----------



## triple-ooo (22. Juli 2015)

Achtung, jetzt kommt Liebesgesülze 
Nachdem ich heute die neuen gelben Griffe montiert und das Evo zum Fotografieren drappiert habe, ist mir wieder mal aufgefallen, was für ein endgeiles Bike ich das stehen habe. Auch, oder gerade die krasse rot-gelbe Farbkombi macht das Teil einzigartig und unverwechselbar anders als der Mainstream. Danke für euren Mut anders zu sein Bionicons!


----------



## bolg (22. Juli 2015)

.... Muss das eigentlich nicht Bioniconiten oder Bioniconesen heißen???


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2015)

Nöö, "Bionicons" sind die Mitarbeiter der Firma, wir, die MTBr sind
"Bioniconesen", "Bioniconiten" ist noch nie gebraucht worden


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> .... Muss das eigentlich nicht Bioniconiten oder Bioniconesen heißen???


Bioniconiten klingt so nach Jura und Kreide mit Ammoniten als Begleitfossilien. Oder aber nach Perry Rhodan, etwa 3 Jahrtausend? Bioconesen - machen die den fernöstlichen Nachbau?
Bionicönner vielleicht?


----------



## brevilo (22. Juli 2015)

Bioniconisti! Oder zu italienisch? Ich meine, die Ferrari-Farben sind ja nicht sooo weit weg *hüstl*


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Juli 2015)

Die Nostalgiker waren und sind die Bionasen


----------



## bolg (22. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bioniconiten klingt so nach Jura und Kreide mit Ammoniten als Begleitfossilien. Oder aber nach Perry Rhodan, etwa 3 Jahrtausend? Bioconesen - machen die den fernöstlichen Nachbau?
> Bionicönner vielleicht?


Dazu werde ich einen Kollegen befragen, der hat in Geochemie promoviert. Mal sehen, wie der die Fossilien einordnet. Jura ist zum Fahrradfahren auch gut geeignet, so ganz am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## luCYnger (22. Juli 2015)

also diese Geo.. Geschichte ist n gutes Stichwort   :
seit ich das Evo habe, mache ich doch etwas häufiger geologische Bodenuntersuchungen, als vorher.
Vermute mal, dass liegt an meinem Hang zu gnadenloser Selbstüberschätzung, der durch das Evo bestens unterstützt wird 
Dabei habe ich mir kürzlich auch mal ein wenig das Schaltauge verbogen. Nicht schlimm, konnte ich noch mit fahren.
Hab ich dann zu Hause ganz easy im Schraubstock gerichtet. Alles wieder toll !

Jetzt zu meiner Frage
ich schlepp aus genau diesem Grund immer ein Ersatzschaltauge im Rucksack mit
aber
mein Multitool hat leider keinen 12er Inbus....
trotz Recherche konnte ich auch noch kein einziges Multitool mit sowas finden.
n fetten 12er Inbus-Schlüssel möcht ich aber nicht immer spazieren fahren

hat das Problem schon jemand gelöst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Juli 2015)

Nimm zwei 6er Inbusschlüssel mit.
Nein, das ist kein Witz, Nachdenken hilft.


----------



## hulster (22. Juli 2015)

Bessere Option - 12 Inbus Bit + Parktool MT-1. Hat dann noch den Vorteil für DA 180 Fahrer den 5er und 6er für schnelle VR Demontage. Den 12er dann zum Schaltauge und den MT-1 ans Rucksack-Schlüsselband.

Meins hab ich in Finale gekillt und wurde unangenehm überrascht. Hatte das Schaltauge dabei, wusste aber nix von der "Spezial-Konstuktion". Demontage mit der Achse kommt man ja noch halbwegs schnell, die Montage war dann eher Bastelei.  Wieder zu Hause hab ich dann ein wenig gesucht und mir diese relativ leichte Kombi überlegt.


----------



## aufgehts (22. Juli 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Nimm zwei 6er Inbusschlüssel mit.
> Nein, das ist kein Witz, Nachdenken hilft.



NÖ......
so ein gefummel will ich mir garnicht vorstellen...


----------



## slowbeat (22. Juli 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> NÖ......
> so ein gefummel will ich mir garnicht vorstellen...


Einfach die Schlüssel nebeneinanderlegen, dann siehst Du, wie 12mm draus werden.
Wenn man keine Gewalt anwendet, funktioniert das wirklich.


----------



## hulster (22. Juli 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Einfach die Schlüssel nebeneinanderlegen, dann siehst Du, wie 12mm draus werden.
> Wenn man keine Gewalt anwendet, funktioniert das wirklich.



Wird funktionieren, aber 2 6er snd jetzt auch nicht viel besser als ein 12. Und Multitool wird man in vielen Fällen auch nicht benutzen können, da man den 6er in den seltensten Fällen neben den vom Tool legen kann.

Noch was - musste natürlich auch das Schaltwerk demontieren. Benötigt T25 aber bei vielen Tools ist der zu kurz. Muss man auch drauf achten.


----------



## luCYnger (22. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Bessere Option - 12 Inbus Bit + Parktool MT-1. Hat dann noch den Vorteil für DA 180 Fahrer den 5er und 6er für schnelle VR Demontage. Den 12er dann zum Schaltauge und den MT-1 ans Rucksack-Schlüsselband.


also das MT-1 gefällt mir leider nicht so richtig mit den in alle Richtungen abstehenden tools zerpiekt der ja alles umzu..

ich dachte eher an ein 12er Inbus-bit, den man auf n vorhandenen 6er oder 8er Inbus, oder meinetwegen auf ne 6er-bitaufnahme stecken kann...(weil die Optionen durch mein Multitool vorgegeben wären)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Juli 2015)

Zwei 6er sind definitiv kleiner und leichter als ein 12er.
Möchtest Du mir da echt wiedersprechen?


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juli 2015)

Wenn die kurze Hebelwirkung der 6er ausreicht, dann kannst Du einen 12er auch entsprechend absägen und über das dann geringe Mehrgewicht würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## luCYnger (23. Juli 2015)

Na klar, das ginge natürlich zur Not auch.

Aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einer richtig smarten Lösung.
Mein derzeitiger Favorit wäre ein 6-kantiger Ring, außen 12er Inbus, innen 8er Inbus,
zum aufschieben auf den vorhandenen 8er Inbus eines vorhandenen Multitools


----------



## bolg (23. Juli 2015)

Mein Topeak Multitool hat u.a. einen T25 sowie einen 5er Inbus, auf den ein 10er als Nuss aufgesteckt werden kann. Vielleicht gibt's dafür auch einen 12er. Musst mal googeln, hab grad selber keine Zeit.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Achtung, jetzt kommt Liebesgesülze
> Nachdem ich heute die neuen gelben Griffe montiert und das Evo zum Fotografieren drappiert habe, ist mir wieder mal aufgefallen, was für ein endgeiles Bike ich das stehen habe. Auch, oder gerade die krasse rot-gelbe Farbkombi macht das Teil einzigartig und unverwechselbar anders als der Mainstream. Danke für euren Mut anders zu sein Bionicons!


Sieh an was draus werden kann wenn jemand der eigentlich unbedingt ein SCHWARZES Bike haben möchte sich mangels Angebot doch ein rotes zulegt. Ich glaub so langsam solltest Du aber mit den diversen Gelbtönen haushalten.  . Also ich als Farbfetischist meine schon gewisse Differenzen des Gelbs bei Rahmen, Sattel und Griffen zu erkennen. Die Reflektoren bei Deinen Pedalen kommen auch noch dazu. Dir muss es taugen.  Anderen gehts nix an.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Juli 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> trotz Recherche konnte ich auch noch kein einziges Multitool mit sowas finden.
> n fetten 12er Inbus-Schlüssel möcht ich aber nicht immer spazieren fahren


Wie oft kommt es vor das man einen 12er Inbus braucht ??? Eher selten. Willst Du kein Risiko eingehen, musst Du halt wohl oder übel einen einpacken. So einfach ist das. Alles andere ist Käse.


----------



## starduck91 (3. August 2015)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Sattelstütze. Ich war am Wochenende in der Eifel und wäre eigentlich gerne etwas gefahren. Leider bewegte sich am Samstagmorgen die Sattelstütze keinen mm. Trotz widrigem Internet konnte ich recherchieren das starke Temperaturschwankungen der Lev Integra etwas zusetzen. Die kalte Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag und anschließender schneller Erwärmung in der Sonne mochte sie nicht. Ein abkühlen mithilfe medizinischer Produkte hat nicht geholfen. Erst am Sonntagmorgen um 5.00 Uhr hatte sie sich wieder beruhigt und lief reibungslos. Das Problem tritt laut Forum wohl nur in ausgefahrenem Zustand auf. Die nächsten Outdorwochenenden bleibt der Sattel also Nachts unten.

Und für diejenigen die sich zur MTB Strecke im Hürthgenwald verirren. Da ist auf den meisten Strecken Fullface Pflicht. Steht leider nicht auf der Homepage und ich hatte keinen dabei .


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2015)

Das Problem ist mir tatsächlich nicht bekannt. Vor allem sollte es ja aber nicht allzulange dauern, bis sich die Stütze dann gleichmäßig erwärmt hat.
Hast du einen Link zu der Problembeschreibung im Forum?

Ich empfehle immer eine "Lagerung" der Stütze, also auch ein Abstellen des Fahrrads, mit ausgefahrener Stütze. Denn in ausgefahrenem Zustand sind die Drücke geringer. Der Knackpunkt bei allen momentan auf dem Markt verfügbaren Stützen ist eben der IFP, der Öl und Luft trennt und auf den lastet ein weitaus höherer Druck, wenn die Stütze abgesenkt ist.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2015)

Ich habe das auch schon erwähnt und erlebt, mehrmals!
Und auch im Urlaub!
Jedoch hatte ich das Glück, es wieder hinzubekommen:
Stütze ausbauen, unten an der Stütze ist ein Hebel, wo der Zug eingehängt ist.
Dieser drückt beim betätigen eine Art Kolben nach innen.
Dieser bewegte sich bei mir nicht mehr.
Er steckte quasi fest.
Mit hilfe eines Inbusschlüssels vom Multitool drückte ich den Kolben etwas weiter rein und schwupp kam er wieder raus.
Funktion wieder hergestellt.
Klar, das nervt natürlich.
Aber probier das mal. Mir half das immer.
Zuhause habe ich dann etwas Öl draufgetupft und mehrere male betätigt.
Habe seitdem Ruhe.
Ob es am Öl liegt, weiß ich nicht....


----------



## starduck91 (3. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kind...ze-weitergedacht.537426/page-38#post-10389923

Hier sprechen Sie darüber. Ich meine noch einen anderen Thread gelesen zu haben, finde ihn aber auf dem Handy nicht mehr. Ich suche mal weiter und editiere wenn ich erfolgreich sein sollte.

@damage0099 

Hab ich gemacht. In einem Kreis vieler Fragender Kinder und nebenbei habe ich den Erwachsenen erklärt warum man so etwas überhaupt braucht. "Nein ich bin nicht faul. Das ist ein Sicherheitsfeature!". Leider hat sich nichts bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (3. August 2015)

Bei aller Problematik, die sie Reverb haben soll, bin ich froh, eine Reverb zu haben. 
Das ist jetzt die dritte Reverb (2x Stealth, 1x normal) und keine hat bisher auch nur annähernd Zicken gemacht. 
Und nein, ich bin auch nicht im entferntesten in die Situation gekommen, dass die Leitung abgerissen ist. 
Aber bald kommt doch die Erlösung 


Sascha


----------



## mller (3. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mir tatsächlich nicht bekannt. Vor allem sollte es ja aber nicht allzulange dauern, bis sich die Stütze dann gleichmäßig erwärmt hat.
> Hast du einen Link zu der Problembeschreibung im Forum?
> 
> Ich empfehle immer eine "Lagerung" der Stütze, also auch ein Abstellen des Fahrrads, mit ausgefahrener Stütze. Denn in ausgefahrenem Zustand sind die Drücke geringer. Der Knackpunkt bei allen momentan auf dem Markt verfügbaren Stützen ist eben der IFP, der Öl und Luft trennt und auf den lastet ein weitaus höherer Druck, wenn die Stütze abgesenkt ist.
> ...



na das sollte euch aber schon bekannt sein!!

ist mir auch schon passiert ausgerechnet am tegernsee!!
nach rückfrage bei euch hiess es dann, habe wir schon mal gehöhrt......, musst du einschicken, oder selbst mal mit öl probieren!!
nach 2 std hat es dann wieder funktioniert

es scheint ein durchaus öfter vorkommendes problem zu sein und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es an der temperatur liegt.
vllt kann man ja mal kontakt mit dem hersteller aufnehmen und nachfragen. denen ist das sicher bekannt und ihr bekommt da sicher eine ehrlichere und fundiertere antwort?? 

vllt hilft es ja die stütze nur so einen cm einzufahren. wie schauts denn damit aus?

gruss
dieter


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2015)

Nein, das Problem ist uns nicht bekannt! Zumindest mir nicht.
Das, was uns bekannt ist: Wenn die Stütze über längere Zeit in einer abgesenkten Position verweilt, dann läuft sie beim Betätigen des Remotes ab und an nicht von alleine los, sondern man muss sich kurz draufsetzen oder mit einem kleinen "Arschklaps" wieder in Bewegung setzen.
Dass die Stütze aufgrund von Temperaturunterschieden komplett festgeht, und auch mit Krafteinwirkung nicht in Bewegung gesetzt werden kann, das habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört.


----------



## brevilo (3. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn die Stütze über längere Zeit in einer abgesenkten Position verweilt, dann läuft sie beim Betätigen des Remotes ab und an nicht von alleine los, sondern man muss sich kurz draufsetzen oder mit einem kleinen "Arschklaps" wieder in Bewegung setzen.


Das ist leider selbst bei brandneuen Stützen bzw. EVOs der Fall, selbst wenn die Stütze nur mal 2-3 Minuten ganz abgesenkt ist. Ist aber auch erstmal nicht tragisch... Wirklich flawless wird wohl erst der b-post sein


----------



## slash-sash (3. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Das ist leider selbst bei brandneuen Stützen bzw. EVOs der Fall, ...


Nö. Nen Bekannter hat das an seinem Cube auch. 
Ist also ein "generelles" Problem. 


brevilo schrieb:


> Wirklich flawless wird wohl erst der b-post sein


Ähhh, sorry. Wat willst du? Flawless? Ich dachte, wir wären im deutschsprachigen Raum?!


Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2015)

Die klemmende Stütze hatte ich Samstag auch, nachdem das Rad eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne stand.
Der Lenkerhebel ließ sich nicht mehr komplett durchdrücken, zu Hause ging dann wieder alles wie gewohnt.


----------



## brevilo (4. August 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nö. Nen Bekannter hat das an seinem Cube auch.
> Ist also ein "generelles" Problem.


Ähhh, sorry. Wenn du meinen Beitrag nochmal genau und inkl. seines Zitates liest, dürftest du bemerken, dass ich eben die von dir vermisste Generalisierung durchaus vorgenommen habe. Das ich mich dabei weiterhin auch auf's EVO bezogen habe, ist dabei der unwichtigste Punkt.



slash-sash schrieb:


> Ähhh, sorry. Wat willst du? Flawless? Ich dachte, wir wären im deutschsprachigen Raum?!


[ ] du hast die Anspielung auf den "b-post" verstanden
[ ] du hast den Smiley, entschuldige, die Emotionsikone wahrgenommen

Jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema...


----------



## brevilo (5. August 2015)

Mal was anderes: welche Tacos bzw. Bash/Chain Guards verwendet ihr am EVO bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?

Ich interessiere mich dabei sowohl für die Verwendung mit 1x11 sowie 2x10 Kurbeln. Für das 1x11 EVO mit 30er B-Ring habe ich die 32T Crash-Plate von 77designz im Sinn. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die weit genug nach vorne reicht (schützt scheinbar nur direkt von unten) und ob die 34T vielleicht besser wäre (mehr Spielraum). Beim 2x10 EVO hab ich noch keinen Favoriten, da die meisten Tacos mit Kettenführungen kommen, die wir wegen der c.guide ja nicht brauchen. Alternativ vielleicht so'n Rundumschutz wie den Blackspire Defender? Kennt jemand zufällig den Blackspire Bruiser, eine der wenigen Taco-Alternativen?

Danke


----------



## ABBiker (5. August 2015)

Da ich Shimano 2-fach Kurbel fahre habe ich den Blackspire Defender. Meines Wissens nach noch immer der einzige Bashguard der dafür passt. Ich kann nichts negatives berichten, robust aber nicht ganz leicht ist er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Da ich Shimano 2-fach Kurbel fahre habe ich den Blackspire Defender. Meines Wissens nach noch immer der einzige Bashguard der dafür passt.


Und warum sollte der nicht passen?

Das Ergebnis von 2 Minuten Suche bei einem Versender:
NC17
Syntace
SRAM


----------



## hulster (5. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: welche Tacos bzw. Bash/Chain Guards verwendet ihr am EVO bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?
> 
> Ich interessiere mich dabei sowohl für die Verwendung mit 1x11 sowie 2x10 Kurbeln. Für das 1x11 EVO mit 30er B-Ring habe ich die 32T Crash-Plate von 77designz im Sinn. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die weit genug nach vorne reicht (schützt scheinbar nur direkt von unten) und ob die 34T vielleicht besser wäre (mehr Spielraum). Beim 2x10 EVO hab ich noch keinen Favoriten, da die meisten Tacos mit Kettenführungen kommen, die wir wegen der c.guide ja nicht brauchen. Alternativ vielleicht so'n Rundumschutz wie den Blackspire Defender? Kennt jemand zufällig den Blackspire Bruiser, eine der wenigen Taco-Alternativen?
> 
> Danke



Zweiteren hab ich dran. Passt wackelt und hat Luft. Hat in Finale schon einiges zu leiden gehabt. Tut unauffällig seinen Dienst. Find die Kunststoffschiene angenehm. Hat man nicht jedesmal Sorge vom Geräsuch her, dass doch das falsche Teil erwischt wurde.


----------



## ABBiker (5. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Und warum sollte der nicht passen?
> 
> Das Ergebnis von 2 Minuten Suche bei einem Versender:
> NC17
> ...


Weil diese Modelle dafür gedacht sind an 3-fach Kurbeln das große Blatt zu ersetzen. Mit dem Nachteil, dass die Kettenlinie nicht mehr stimmt. Beim Syntace steht das auch so dabei. Der NC17 ist laut der Abbildung eben jener von mir genannte Blackspire Defender mit dem Hinweis, dass " die Montage erfolgt über NC-17 Spezial-Adapter, die den nötigen Abstand zur Kette herstellen".

Wenn es Dich interessiert kannst Du ja nochmal hier oder hier nachlesen. Es mag aber sein, dass mittlerweile auch andere Modelle verfügbar sind.


----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2015)

Ah, ich hab den komischen Spider von Shimano vergessen.
Danke für die Aufklärung!

In meiner Welt sehen die Zweifachspider immer noch aus wie die Dreisfachspider und da passt dann natürlich deutlich mehr...


----------



## Felger (6. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: welche Tacos bzw. Bash/Chain Guards verwendet ihr am EVO bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?
> 
> Ich interessiere mich dabei sowohl für die Verwendung mit 1x11 sowie 2x10 Kurbeln. Für das 1x11 EVO mit 30er B-Ring habe ich die 32T Crash-Plate von 77designz im Sinn. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob die weit genug nach vorne reicht (schützt scheinbar nur direkt von unten) und ob die 34T vielleicht besser wäre (mehr Spielraum). Beim 2x10 EVO hab ich noch keinen Favoriten, da die meisten Tacos mit Kettenführungen kommen, die wir wegen der c.guide ja nicht brauchen. Alternativ vielleicht so'n Rundumschutz wie den Blackspire Defender? Kennt jemand zufällig den Blackspire Bruiser, eine der wenigen Taco-Alternativen?
> 
> Danke



beim 32 B-Ring fahre ich die 34er crashplate. reicht gerade so - hat aber schon einiges abgehalten. ohne würde ich nicht mehr fahren. die free solo verrichtet auch unaufällig ihren dienst. bin sehr zufrieden. auch wenn ich den preis für die überaus einfachen teile etwas hoch fand


----------



## hulster (6. August 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> beim 32 B-Ring fahre ich die 34er crashplate. reicht gerade so - hat aber schon einiges abgehalten. ohne würde ich nicht mehr fahren. die free solo verrichtet auch unaufällig ihren dienst. bin sehr zufrieden. auch wenn ich den preis für die überaus einfachen teile etwas hoch fand



Logisch, dass es "so gerade" reicht. Am 32 B-Ring ist der größte Durchmesser ca. 34Z der Kleinste 30Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (6. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Logisch, dass es "so gerade" reicht. Am 32 B-Ring ist der größte Durchmesser ca. 34Z der Kleinste 30Z.


für mich und für dich - aber alle wissen das nicht


----------



## brevilo (6. August 2015)

Hm, also ich denke ich werde mich von der 77designz Crash-Plate doch wieder verabschieden. Ich hab keine Lust mir die ISCG05-Aufnahme zu beschädigen (z.B. bei seitlichen Kräften) und werde daher einen Taco mit drei Schrauben und Grundplatte nehmen, wie z.B. den BRUISER.

@hulster: nutzt du den den BRUISER mit einer 2x10 oder einer 1x11 Gruppe? Welches Kettenblatt fährst du dabei? Ich denke die 32-38t Variante wäre prima für das 2x10 meiner Freundin. Für mein 1x11 mit 30er B-Ring könnte der 32t vielleicht gerade reichen. Etwas mehr Reserven würde wohl der Reverse X11 (bis 34t) mitbringen. Der ist allerdings aus Alu, wobei Kunstoff im Zweifel bessere Gleiteigenschaften haben sollte. Da käme dann ggf. noch die MRP XCg v2 in Frage...

Wie ist das eigentlich generell, muss man bei der Montage von ISCG05-Teilen mit Grundplatte etwas beachten? Kann es da Probleme mit dem Abstand zur Kurbel oder dem innersten Kettenblatt geben? Sind da nicht manchmal sogar Spacer verbaut? @Sackmann, was sagst du als Experte dazu?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. August 2015)

Ich hatte zuerst auch Bedenken wegen des nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigten 77designztaco, aber nach Rücksprache mit Sacki habe ich den Taco doch gekauft und der ist SEHR stabil. Da passiert nix.


----------



## hulster (7. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> @hulster: nutzt du den den BRUISER mit einer 2x10 oder einer 1x11 Gruppe? Welches Kettenblatt fährst du dabei? Ich denke die 32-38t Variante wäre prima für das 2x10 meiner Freundin. Für mein 1x11 mit 30er B-Ring könnte der 32t vielleicht gerade reichen. Etwas mehr Reserven würde wohl der Reverse X11 (bis 34t) mitbringen. Der ist allerdings aus Alu, wobei Kunstoff im Zweifel bessere Gleiteigenschaften haben sollte. Da käme dann ggf. noch die MRP XCg v2 in Frage...



1x11
Bis 30er B-Ring, bzw. normales 32er sollte er auf jeden Fall passen. Reserven brauchst du nicht. Wenn das Ding abreisst, ist es egal ob du Reserven hast oder nicht und wenn es reicht, reicht es. Nen Größeren brauchst du nur, wenn du dir die Möglichkeit für nen größeres Kettenblatt offenhalten möchtest.
Finde dagegen, dass die Kunststoffschiene Vorteil hat gegenüber reinen Metalllösungen, da ein Teil der Belastung aufgefangen wird.


----------



## brevilo (7. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst auch Bedenken wegen des nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigten 77designztaco, aber nach Rücksprache mit Sacki habe ich den Taco doch gekauft und der ist SEHR stabil.


Eben diese Stabilität ist, in Verbindung mit nur zwei Schrauben unten, für mich genau das Problem. Der Taco an sich wird schon halten, dafür sind dann aber die ISCG-Aufnahmen (Schrauben und Gewinde/Rahmen) bei seitlich wirkenden Kräften gefährdet. Da hab ich lieber einen kaputten Taco 



hulster schrieb:


> Bis 30er B-Ring, bzw. normales 32er sollte er auf jeden Fall passen. Reserven brauchst du nicht. Wenn das Ding abreisst, ist es egal ob du Reserven hast oder nicht und wenn es reicht, reicht es.


Mir geht's bei den Reserven gar nicht um's Abreißen, sondern darum wieviel vertikalen Abstand der Taco bei der maximal erlaubten Kettenblattgröße dazu hat, also wieviel größer er ist. Da werden sich die verschiedenen Produkte sicherlich unterscheiden. Das der 32er BRUISER beim 30er B-Ring grundsätzlich passen sollte ist klar. Aber der tatsächliche Größenunterschied ist eben entscheidend wenn sich das Rad beim Aufsetzen in Schräglage befindet - ist der Abstand zu knapp bemessen (z.B. mehr oder weniger bündig), könnten Kette und Zähne trotzdem getroffen werden. Auf der anderen Seite will ich natürlich nicht gleich ein Riesenmonster, das mir gleich wieder die Bodenfreiheit raubt.

Kann noch jemand etwas zu meiner Frage oben bzgl. der generellen ISCG-Montage beim EVO mit 1x11 sowie 2x10 beitragen?

(Bis hier hin schon mal vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen )


----------



## hulster (7. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> E
> Mir geht's bei den Reserven gar nicht um's Abreißen, sondern darum wieviel vertikalen Abstand der Taco bei der maximal erlaubten Kettenblattgröße dazu hat, also wieviel größer er ist. Da werden sich die verschiedenen Produkte sicherlich unterscheiden. Das der 32er BRUISER beim 30er B-Ring grundsätzlich passen sollte ist klar. Aber der tatsächliche Größenunterschied ist eben entscheidend wenn sich das Rad beim Aufsetzen in Schräglage befindet - ist der Abstand zu knapp bemessen (z.B. mehr oder weniger bündig), könnten Kette und Zähne trotzdem getroffen werden. Auf der anderen Seite will ich natürlich nicht gleich ein Riesenmonster, das mir gleich wieder die Bodenfreiheit raubt.



Keine Ahnung was du dir hier für Gedanken machst. Mein Satz vor dem Abreißen war wichtig, mit dem ich Ausdrücken wollte: Ein zu großer Taco bringt nix. Ein Taco hat so knapp wie möglich zu sein. Es ist nämlich besser nicht aufzusetzen und du nimmst dir Bodenfreiheit bei zu großem Taco.
Aufsetzen in Schräglage? Mit dem Taco? Wie oft soll dass den pausieren? Und dann rechne mal aus, soweit wie das Taco links neben dem KB sitzt wie groß es sein müsste damit es in Schräglage recht überhaupt schützen könnte.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. August 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Eben diese Stabilität ist, in Verbindung mit nur zwei Schrauben unten, für mich genau das Problem. Der Taco an sich wird schon halten, dafür sind dann aber die ISCG-Aufnahmen (Schrauben und Gewinde/Rahmen) bei seitlich wirkenden Kräften gefährdet. Da hab ich lieber einen kaputten Taco



Die gleichen Sorgen habe ich mir auch gemacht, habe diesbezüglich auf Sacki gehört und kann dir nun nochmals bestätigen, dass die ISCG-Aufnahme samt Schrauben nicht im mindesten gefährdet zu sein scheint. Da rührt sich nix. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Befürchtungen diesbezüglich ad acta gelegt.

Btw. wer für sein Evo noch einen Wurfanker sucht: MT7-Sättel mit Saint-Pumpe ist der Hammer, Dosierbarkeit ist dennoch gut.


----------



## hulster (7. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Btw. wer für sein Evo noch einen Wurfanker sucht: MT7-Sättel mit Saint-Pumpe ist der Hammer, Dosierbarkeit ist dennoch gut.



Hatteste vorher Saint/Zee Sättel dran? Wie ist der Vergleich?
Wäre ja eventuell ne nette Aufrüstoption.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. August 2015)

Ich hatte Hope V4 drauf. Absolut geile Bremse, aber in den Alpen habe ich Probleme gehabt, auf langen Abfahrten die Fuhre mit einem Finger im Zaum zu halten und mit 2 Fingern habe ich zuwenig Gewalt über den Lenker. Da habe ich mir die MT7 besorgt, aber die Hebel sind ein Witz, wenn man es mit der Hope vergleicht. Labberig, billig, lang, grausame Optik. Mit den Saintpumpen stimmt die Optik und man hat nochmal mehr Bremskraft als mit den MT-Hebeln. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir beser die MT5 geholt, um sie mit der Saint zu verheiraten.


----------



## brevilo (8. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ein zu großer Taco bringt nix. Ein Taco hat so knapp wie möglich zu sein. Es ist nämlich besser nicht aufzusetzen und du nimmst dir Bodenfreiheit bei zu großem Taco.



Das mit der Bodenfreiheit schrieb ich ja bereits selbst. Vielleicht haben wir ja auch nur unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von "größer" bzw. "Reserve" (s.u.)...?



hulster schrieb:


> Aufsetzen in Schräglage? Mit dem Taco? Wie oft soll dass den pausieren? Und dann rechne mal aus, soweit wie das Taco links neben dem KB sitzt wie groß es sein müsste damit es in Schräglage recht überhaupt schützen könnte.


Naja, wenn dir eine Schräglage des Bikes komisch vorkommt, dann nehmen wir eben einen schrägen Untergrund - bei technischen Uphills sind bei mir nicht alle Steinblöcke immer perfekt horizontal ausgerichtet . Wenn ich da wenigstens 45º abdecken will, muss der Taco nun mal mind. soviel höher sein, wie die Kette breit ist. Je weiter seitlich der Taco jedoch von der Kette entfernt ist, desto größer müsste er im Radius werden. Ganz simple Geometrie. Wir sprechen hier im Idealfall also vielleicht von 6-7 mm Überstand.
Nun denn, ich habe längst zwei BRUISER bestellt, und werde gucken wie sie mir am jeweiligen Rad gefallen 

Wie gesagt, für Tipps zur Montage (z.B. Spacer) wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. August 2015)

Als ich heute mal wieder bei mir am Fahrradkeller vorbei gegangen bin, stand ich so vor dem Evo und dachte mir: Junge, Junge. Dat sieht schon rischtisch goil aus, dat Teil 
Um es für mich noch ein wenig stimmiger zu machen, habe ich mir ein wenig Schlauch und Kleinkrams besorgt und werde mir mal den "Kabelsalat" (Zitat aus dem Dauertest von Maxi) vornehmen und ihn in für mich akzeptablen Bahnen zu lenken 
Dabei habe ich am Hebel die Leitungen abgenommen. Ist es egal, wie rum ich die Leitungen wieder anschließe? Oder muss der Abgang zum B-Odo zwingen vorne oder hinten sein?
Dann habe ich mir die bikesport Ausgabe gekauft; mit einem Test Deutscher Ingineurskunst, also auch dem Evo. Im Übrigen wird da das X-Fusion Fahrwerk als sehr harmonisch beschrieben 
Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist: der B-Odo ist so eingebaut, dass die Leitungen nach unten zeigen. Das würde ich bei mir auch gerne  machen. Geht aber nicht. Der getestete Rahmen ist ein L gewesen. Aber eigentlich dürfte sich das nichts mit der Rahmengröße zu tun haben. Die Anlenkung muss dich immer die gleiche bleiben. 
Vielleicht habt ihr eine Antwort auf meine Fragen. 


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (17. August 2015)

Na aber klar hat das was mit der Rahmengröße zu tun. Bei kleineren Rahmen ist im Hauptrahmen natürlicherweise weniger Platz.
Mit der Annahme, dass die Anlenkung immer gleich bleibt, beantwortest du dir aber deine Frage auch eigentlich selbst.
Leitungen sollten wieder so angeschlossen werden, wie sie angeschlossen waren, ansosnten kann es zu Komplikationen kommen.


----------



## slash-sash (17. August 2015)

Dank dir für deine Antwort. 
Genau! Weil ich in der Annahme war, dass die Anlenkung gleich bleibt hat es mich verwundert. 
Klar wird der Rahnen kleiner; Oberrohr tiefer, Hauptrahmen "kürzer" = Rahmendreieck kleiner etc. ist schon klar. Aber ich dachte, dass Dämpferaufnahme, Rockeranlenkpunkt etc. gleich bleiben, bzw. das gleiche Verhältnis zueinander haben. 
Aber dem scheint nicht so. Na gut, dann kann ich meinen B-Odo dich nicht umdrehen und die Schläuche auf dem Unterrohr laufen lassen. Schade. 
Ich bin mit zu 90% sicher, dass am B-Switch aus Fahrersicht erst die Leitung zum B-Odo kam und dann die kürzere zur Gabel. 
Kann das sein, ist da eine Gesetzmäßigkeit drin oder kann es sein, dass das eine Evo so aufgebaut wurde und das andere wiederum anders?


Sascha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. August 2015)

Heute ist mein EVO gekommen und ich muss sagen, das Rad ist wirklich klasse verarbeitet!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. August 2015)

Bei meiner DoubleAgent Gabel (180er) saftet es an der Dämpfungsseite leicht aus dem Deckel. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Ob das Öl aus dem Standrohr kommt, während das Evo mit dem Vorderrad unter der Decke hängt, oder ob es während der Fahrt rausgedrückt wird, muss ich noch beobachten. Unter dem blauen Deckel ist es übrigens sauber. Oder kann das Schmieröl sein, denn das Dämpfungsöl sollte ja in einem geschlossenen System sein?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (31. August 2015)

So, die ersten Kilometer mit dem 180er EVO sind gefahren! 


 
Das Rad ist absolut top verarbeitet und über jeden Zweifel erhaben! 



 


 

Beim Anblick der anderen EVO Bilder vermute ich, dass das Gelb der Streben denen der Sticker angeglichen worden sind. Ich kann mich aber natürlich auch täuschen. Die Verarbeitung auch hier absolut top!





Der Verschluss hat nun vermutlich serienmäßig einen O-Ring erhalten. 



 
Der B-Switch ist zwar wesentlich schöner gestaltet als sein Vorgänger allerdings hapert es bei mir noch mit der Bedienung. Im Flachland gibt es nur wenige schnelle Anstiege auf denen gleich wieder kurze Abfahrten folgen. Demzufolge muss das System (und der Fahrer natürlich) sehr schnell reagieren, was es bei mir noch nicht abschließend vollzieht. Eventuell liegt es daran, dass er von mir suboptimal montiert worden ist? Jedenfalls hatte ich dies Problem bei der Benutzung des Vorgängers nicht, dieser war aber auch ergonomisch optimiert und in Daumen-Reichweite.





Die Kritik, die ich ab und an über dieses System lese, kann ich *nicht* nachvollziehen. Das System ist einfach gut durchdacht und vor allem lässt es effizienter bergauf radeln! In der Ebene habe ich es mehrfach benutzt, um diesen Effekt des "in den Berg tretens" zu erlangen, da war aber nichts. Ich sitze dann zwar unzweckmäßig im Sattel und auf dem Rad aber dieser viel kritisierte Effekt blieb aus. Ob es daran liegt, dass es ein 180er EVO ist oder ich zuvor Reed gefahren bin und mir daher die nötige Feinfühligkeit fehlt, ich weiß es nicht? Jedenfalls sehe ich in der Benutzung des Systems keinerlei Probleme!


 
Der Vorbau erscheint mir aktuell noch etwas zu kurz und dennoch werde ich ihn noch min. zwei Wochen fahren und mich dann ggf.neu orientieren. Den Serienlenker (schwarz- weiß) habe ich gegen ein 74er ProTaper getauscht, da mir der Umstieg vom 72er Bionicon Lenker am alten Rad auf 76cm doch zu extrem war. Insgesamt lässt sich das Rad noch schwierig einhändig in den Wheelie ziehen, was vermutlich der -noch- ungewohnten Geometrie und des breiten Lenkes geschuldet ist.




An meinem EVO sind Maxxis Reifen verbaut, die haben zwar mächtig Grip aber den Schwalbe Mix aus Magic Mary und Razor Rock finde ich ansprechender und werde deshalb zeitnah wechseln.



 
Insgesamt ein super Rad mit einer sehr ansprechenden Optik! Hier und da werde ich mit Sicherheit noch Veränderungen vornehmen, einfach um dem Ganzen eine persönliche Note zu geben. Was ich aber bereits jetzt sagen kann ist, *dass das Rad jeden Cent wert ist!* Hätte ich frühzeitiger eine Probefahrt auf einem EVO machen können, dann hätte ich mit Sicherheit an der Pre Sale Aktion teilgenommen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. August 2015)

wie immer ein schickes Rad, abder die Position von B-Switch und Reverbremote finde ich sehr gewagt. Findest du keinen Platz unter dem Lenker?
Magic Mary und Rock Razor sind ja schon eine nette Kombi, aber nur, wenn man pro Saison mindestens drei Sätze zu kaufen bereit ist. Mary hatte bei mir extremen Zahnausfall (okay, war ein Gardaseeurlaub bei) und die Steinklinge war ruckzuck glatt wie ein Babypopo, was vom Bremsgrip jetzt aber keine so große Umstellung zum Neuzustand war.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (31. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> wie immer ein schickes Rad, abder die Position von B-Switch und Reverbremote finde ich sehr gewagt. Findest du keinen Platz unter dem Lenker?
> Magic Mary und Rock Razor sind ja schon eine nette Kombi, aber nur, wenn man pro Saison mindestens drei Sätze zu kaufen bereit ist. Mary hatte bei mir extremen Zahnausfall (okay, war ein Gardaseeurlaub bei) und die Steinklinge war ruckzuck glatt wie ein Babypopo, was vom Bremsgrip jetzt aber keine so große Umstellung zum Neuzustand war.



Ich fahre noch den 2x10 Antrieb und überlege, ob ich auf Shimano XT 1x11 umsteigen werde. Dann ließe sich die Position des B- Switch auch einfach ändern. So jedenfalls hat du nicht viele Möglichkeiten, denke ich.


----------



## slowbeat (31. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bei meiner DoubleAgent Gabel (180er) saftet es an der Dämpfungsseite leicht aus dem Deckel. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
> Ob das Öl aus dem Standrohr kommt, während das Evo mit dem Vorderrad unter der Decke hängt, oder ob es während der Fahrt rausgedrückt wird, muss ich noch beobachten. Unter dem blauen Deckel ist es übrigens sauber. Oder kann das Schmieröl sein, denn das Dämpfungsöl sollte ja in einem geschlossenen System sein?


Selbes Symptom bei mir vor ein paar Wochen an der 160er DA.
Hatte Renä am Telefon, der sagte mir folgendes: Wenn ich irgendwas an der Dämpfung merke, soll ich mich noch mal melden. Dann wär die Kartusche zu tauschen.

Ich denke, bei mir war das Schmieröl, das zuerst ins Casting gelaufen ist und dann beim Kopfübertransport durchsickerte. An der Dämpfung hab ich nix feststellen können. Vor dem Winter gibts nen großen Service, dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (1. September 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich fahre noch den 2x10 Antrieb und überlege, ob ich auf Shimano XT 1x11 umsteigen werde. Dann ließe sich die Position des B- Switch auch einfach ändern. So jedenfalls hat du nicht viele Möglichkeiten, denke ich.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417066



Und da kommst du schnell ran?


----------



## slowbeat (1. September 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Und da kommst du schnell ran?


 Ja. Daumen leicht strecken reicht.


----------



## Sackmann (1. September 2015)

Wenn es zwischen Standrohr und Kartuschenkopf "raussaftet" dann ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einfach Schmieröl aus der Gabel. 
Zwischen Standrohr und Kartuschenkopf sind bei den DAs keine Dichtungen. Wenn die Mühle also längere Zeit auf dem Kopf steht, kann das Öl sich über´s Gewinde nach außen "saften"...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ja. Daumen leicht strecken reicht.


So ist es. Hab´s genauso.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. September 2015)

Kann mir eventuell jemand eine/n Schlagschutz/ Folie für den Rahmen, bzw das Unterrohr empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. September 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Kann mir eventuell jemand eine/n Schlagschutz/ Folie für den Rahmen, bzw das Unterrohr empfehlen?



Moppedshop gehen und Folie für Tankbeklebung kaufen, gibt es eben auch transparent. Die ist schön dick und brauchbar und um einiges billiger als dieser ganze Rotz der einem als Kleber fürs Rad verkauft wird. Da kannste auch gleich Tesa kleben.


----------



## Resibiker (1. September 2015)

Ich hab Diese hier benutzt 
3M VentureShield 7710-LD Hochleistungs-Lackschutzfolie Matt 61cm Breite
Gekauft bei foliencenter24.com als Meterwahre.


----------



## slowbeat (1. September 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich hab Diese hier benutzt
> 3M VentureShield 7710-LD Hochleistungs-Lackschutzfolie Matt 61cm Breite
> Gekauft bei foliencenter24.com als Meterwahre.


Jop, die einzig vernünftig dicke Folie, die matt ist.
Ich hatte ein kleines Stück glänzender Folie probiert, sah doof aus.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. September 2015)

...gekauft! Danke für die Info!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> An solchen Stellen am besten immer einwenig das HR versetzen, ein kleiner Impuls reicht schon aus


Der Stein von Nahem. Da hätten doch noch etliche andere einen kleinen Impuls vertragen.
So gibt es halt mehr raw-Schaltarme.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. September 2015)

Die ersten hundert Kilometer mit dem EVO sind gemacht und mir viel auf, dass sowohl vorn als auch im HR alle Speichen locker waren. Sechs Nippel des HR ließen sich sogar mit der Hand drehen. Die hat man wohl bei der Überprüfung vergessen.


----------



## Sackmann (8. September 2015)

Was für einen Laufradsatz fährst du denn?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. September 2015)

Auf der HR Nabe steht DT Swiss 370.


----------



## Sackmann (9. September 2015)

Felge?


----------



## slowbeat (9. September 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Felge?


Nach Euren Spezifikationen kann das doch nur eine DT Swiss 533d sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (11. September 2015)

Ich hatte bei meinem 2015er Supershuttle mit den 533d Felgen auch das gleiche Problem.

Allerdings wurde mir schon 1994 beim Kauf meines Dancelli Rennrades gesagt, ich soll nach 100 km kommen, um die "gesetzten" Speichen "nachziehen" zu lassen.

Hätte ich das bedacht, hätte ich mir nach 500 km das mehr oder wenige Kpl. Zerlegen und säubern aller Lager, ausfallenden, Dämpferaufnahmen, Schrauben, Ks Sattelstütze  uvm. Sparen können.  Selbst das Tretlagerhab ich getauscht (bin kurz vorher mit dem Pedal an nem Fels aufgesessen) und zum testen andere Pedale angeschraubt.

Hatte ein nicht zuzuordnendes Knachsen. Auf die Speichenspannung kam ich zuletzt. Wahrscheinlich auch deswegen, da es das Einzige ist, worüber ich mich nicht mehr darübergetraut habe, seit ich 2000 aus dem 8er der Crossmaxx einen 16er fabriziert habe (hatte allerdings auch keinen Zentrierständer - egal)

Beim Fatbike hab ichs nach 100 km gleich mal nachzentrieren lassen. Die hatten es auch nötig.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Speichen jetzt beim SS nach 500 weiteren Kilometern wieder nachzentriert gehören. Ist halt auch ein günstiger laufradsatz und für mein Gewicht und Einsatzzweck anscheinend nicht stabil genug. Mit den Deemax vorher am BC 1.0 hatte ich nie Probleme


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2015)

hat jemand am evo alternative zugführungen probiert (z.b. oben am unterrohr)?


----------



## hulster (2. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> hat jemand am evo alternative zugführungen probiert (z.b. oben am unterrohr)?



Ist immer etwas unschön weil du ja Halter montieren musst, entweder geklebt oder mit Binder.
Haste schon Beschädigung gehabt?


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2015)

...mein rahmen is noch unterwegs - & i bin ultraradgeil!!!


----------



## hulster (2. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...mein rahmen is noch unterwegs - & i bin ultraradgeil!!!



Dann mach dir keine Sorgen - lass es wie es ist. Änderungen bei Bedarf.


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2015)

die 2 bögen hinterm rockerarm scheinen mir nur auf äste zu warten um bei einem sturz abgerissen zu werden...


----------



## mzonq (2. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> die 2 bögen hinterm rockerarm scheinen mir nur auf äste zu warten um bei einem sturz abgerissen zu werden...



Leitungen evtl etwas kürzen und gut ist  

hab ich genauso gemacht


----------



## slash-sash (2. Oktober 2015)

Hey tane. Hast du bestellt? Freut mich, dass unser Gespräch "Früchte getragen" hat. Glückwunsch!!!
Und ja, ich habe Alternative Zugführungen am Rad. Kann ich bei Bedarf gerne mal posten. 
Ich bin auch nicht ganz so happy mit der Zugführung. Wobei es bei mir eher optischer Natur ist. 
Allerdings muss man zugeben, dass die originale Zugführung gar nicht so schlecht gelöst ist. 


Sascha


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Oktober 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Leitungen evtl etwas kürzen und gut ist
> 
> hab ich genauso gemacht


Dito.
Die Zugführung ist schon gut!


----------



## hulster (3. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dito.
> Die Zugführung ist schon gut!



Genau - das Design der Zugführung am Rocker als Zusatzbremse ist genial.
Benutzte ich regelmässig, wenn ich mal wieder den Notausgang nehmen muss.
Schlüsselstellen werden in diesen Bereichen immer auf dichtes Buschwerk oder geeignetes Astwerk untersucht.

... duck und wach....


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2015)

wie gesagt: In 'gekürztem' Zustand 
Bin noch nie irgendwo hängen geblieben....und bei mir geht's eng zu, glaub mir


----------



## slash-sash (4. Oktober 2015)

Das ist meine Verlegung, was nicht heißen soll, dass es die perfekte ist, bzw. für jeden tauglich. Für dich Wolfgang wohl eher nicht, da du ja vorne 2-Fach fahren willst/wirst. 



 

 

 

 
Bei der Bremse muss man aufpassen, dass der Bogen an der Druckstrebe sich beim Einfedern nicht an dem Kabelhalter aufhängt und abreißt. Mag aber auch an meinem Bremsabgang am Bremssattel liegen. 
Das wäre auch der einzige Wehrmutstropfen, den ich zu beklagen hätte. 
Ansonsten habe ich nicht eine einzige Scheuerstelle. 


Sascha


----------



## tane (4. Oktober 2015)

thx für die genauen bilder, schaut gut aus. links brauch ich aber e stückl mehr unterrohr vorm tretlager clean, sonsts drückz beim tragen (das swoop hat dort 2 angebrutzelte kabelhalter, ohne iso-rohr drumherum fühlt ma sich beim tragen wie der jesus mitn kreuz!)
(& natürlich: lucky you, die blanken warn scho aus, meiner wird grau)
(...& 2-fach is bei mir weniger eine frage v "wollen" , sondern v "müssen"!)


----------



## tane (6. Oktober 2015)

grad auspackt: GEIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. Oktober 2015)

Wir nehmen hier nur den Video... äh Bildbeweis!!!


Sascha


----------



## tane (6. Oktober 2015)

...die händ zittern...


----------



## slash-sash (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe, ich habe dir am Trlefon nicht zu viel versprochen. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen. Und dann natürlich in der Galerie zeigen. 

Sascha


----------



## tane (6. Oktober 2015)

jetzt muss nur noch der angleset & der "upgrade-krempel" v b-c kommen (NUR rahmentausch geht ja net...)
fertigungsquali schaut gut aus, & das grau/gelb eigentl. auch (schwarz elox is natürlich immer besser...)


----------



## slash-sash (7. Oktober 2015)

Uiuiui. Das Farbthema hatten wir schon diverse Male. Nicht wieder aufwühlen 
Na, da sind wir ja mal gespannt. Und vielleicht wird es ja mal was mit einer gemeinsamen Tour (bei dir)
Wenn du Fragen hast oder Tipps brauchst, nur her damit. 



Sascha


----------



## tane (7. Oktober 2015)

des wär super. obwohl ma hier am alleräußersten alpenrand, eigentl scho i d ebene sin sind die nächsten, auch technisch interessanten touren net weit- 



 , innerhalb 100km wirds sogar alpin (2000m)
...ja ja die farben... (vom segeln her kommend gilt meine vorliebe halt den eloxierungen (nicht notwendigerweise nur schwarz...), net den lacken)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Oktober 2015)

Das 2016ner EVO wurde in der neuen bike mit 111,5 Punkten bewertet und für sehr gut befunden.
Bergauf erreichte das Rad 32 von max. 48 Punkten, das Radon erreichte hier übrigens 40 Punkte.
Warum wird es denn nicht mit dem Bionicon- System getestet?


----------



## tane (8. Oktober 2015)

post bitte amal den test, wenns net zviel hackn is


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Zeitung damit Geld verdienen möchte und das nicht gutheißen mag.


----------



## tane (8. Oktober 2015)

jo eh. aber a schiefer scan...(herborgen darfst das heftl ja auch...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (8. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> jo eh. aber a schiefer scan...(herborgen darfst das heftl ja auch...)


Wenn ein Bike einer von mir favorisierten Marke getestet wird, sollte ich die 4.90 fürs Heft übrig haben. Außerdem stellt B. den Test wahrscheinlich auch auf die Homepage...


----------



## TheSpecialOne (8. Oktober 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Warum wird es denn nicht mit dem Bionicon- System getestet?


Diese Frage stelle ich mir auch. Passt aber wohl auch nicht so recht zu diesem BikeTest. Ich habe das Gefühl, die Nachfrage nach "normalen" Gabeln mit oder ohne B.System scheint sehr groß zu sein. Hängt sicher auch  mit 27.5 Zoll zusammen. B. hat von der Philosophie her das Kerngeschäft (B.System und Doppelbrücke) verlassen und damit wohl eine strategisch optimale Entscheidung getroffen. Was nützt eine Markenidentität, wenns keiner (mehr) kauft.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Oktober 2015)

4,90€ um nachzulesen, wie toll mein bike ist?! Nö. 
Er hat ja jetzt ein Evo. 
Da lese ich den Artikel lieber eben am Kiosk. Danach muss ich mich eh wieder da drüber aufregen, wie getestet wurde und und und. Das Übliche halt. 
Da es mal wieder ein Bionicon ohne BS ist, weis ich dich schon, was da wieder hinter steckt. 
Und dass die Pike ne gute Gabel blablabla ist (ich kanns nicht mehr hören (wo ist das kotzende Männchen?)), haben wir jetzt auch in gefühlten 3 Millionen Tests gelesen. Und dass wir ne hammermäßig geile Geometrie haben, ist uns auch bewusst. Wenn die bike es noch nicht wusste, deren Pech!
Nichts gegen dich ehrlich. Lediglich gegen die verschwendeten 4,90€  
Wenn ja mal ein Magazin hergehen würde und das ganze mit nem BS testen würde, wäre ich vielleicht bereit das Geld zu berappen. Aber dann bitte jemand, der das System einstellen kann, Lust hat sich mit dem System zu beschäftigen und keine Vorserienteile verbaut bekommt !
Bis dahin nehme ich die 4,90€ und investiere sie in Kaiserschmarrn auf einer geilen Tour. 
So, und heute wird gebikt. 
Wie gesagt, überhaupt nichts gegen dich und alles meine Meinung. 


Sascha


----------



## Resibiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich Persönlich habe mein erstes Bionicon 2010 Erworben
Seid dem habe ich keine Bike Zeitschrift mehr gekauft auch nur am Kiosk durch gelättert und dann kopfschüttelnd zurückgelegt


----------



## Deleted 325120 (9. Oktober 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> 4,90€ um nachzulesen, wie toll mein bike ist?! Nö.
> Er hat ja jetzt ein Evo.
> Da lese ich den Artikel lieber eben am Kiosk. Danach muss ich mich eh wieder da drüber aufregen, wie getestet wurde und und und. Das Übliche halt.
> Da es mal wieder ein Bionicon ohne BS ist, weis ich dich schon, was da wieder hinter steckt.
> ...



Ich kaufe diese MTB Zeitschriften eher selten, da ich diesen Tests nicht besonders viel abgewinnen kann. Wenn ich aber von einem Bionicon lese, dann nehme ich sie mit. Bei diesem Test aber konnten max.48 Punkte bergauf erziehlt werden, das EVO erreichte 32 Punkte und wurde mit 111,5 Punkten bewertet und hat ein "sehr gut" bekommen. Das Rad von Rose hat 37,25 Punkte bergauf erziehlt, was ja eigentlich für ein Bionicon locker zu erreichen wäre und dann stellt sich mir schon die Frage, weshalb es ohne Geometrieverstellung in den Test gegangen ist?


----------



## bartos0815 (9. Oktober 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich kaufe diese MTB Zeitschriften eher selten, da ich diesen Tests nicht besonders viel abgewinnen kann. Wenn ich aber von einem Bionicon lese, dann nehme ich sie mit. Bei diesem Test aber konnten max.48 Punkte bergauf erziehlt werden, das EVO erreichte 32 Punkte und wurde mit 111,5 Punkten bewertet und hat ein "sehr gut" bekommen. Das Rad von Rose hat 37,25 Punkte bergauf erziehlt, was ja eigentlich für ein Bionicon locker zu erreichen wäre und dann stellt sich mir schon die Frage, weshalb es ohne Geometrieverstellung in den Test gegangen ist?


wahrscheinlich wg 27,5! ich kenn den test nicht, denk aber die anderen bikes werden 650b sein. um die vergleichbarkeit zu waren, hat man eben eins ohne geoverstellung, dafür mit 650b genommen. 
für mich liest sich das so, dass das rad entsprechend für/mit die/der verstellung konstruiert wurde wohingegen die geo ohne verstellsystem nicht so gut bergauf geht, wie bikes die dezitiert ohne verstellsystem konstruiert wurden....


----------



## hulster (9. Oktober 2015)

??? 27,5 gibt es doch auch mit BS. 
Ich vermute mal eher wegen der Vergleichbarkeit. Ist für mich aber hirnrissig, weil ja genau die Geoverstellung für bergauf das entscheidende Merkmal ist und ein Hauptentscheidungsgrund. Räder die bergab gut gehen, kann jeder. Die Geometriezusammenhänge und Daten snd bekannt. Bergauf genauso.Für die Widersprüchlichkeit dieser Eigenschaften eine konsequente Lösung gefunden hat nur eine Firma. Reine Gabelabsenkungen sind nicht konsquent.
Da würde ich doch gerne mal wissen, vom wem diese Entscheidung ausgegangen ist. Sprich - hat die Bike gesagt, weinn wir ein Bionicon testen, dann nur ohne BS?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem inzwischen jeder Aufkleber und Farbtupfer getestet werden, werden die Testspezialisten vielleicht einmal auf die Idee kommen, Bikes mit Geometrieverstellung miteinander zu testen. Und da solltes es dann auch egal sein, ob diese 26" oder 29" haben. Es gibt offensichtlich ausreichend Biker, die ein Rad mit der Möglichkeit zur Anpassung ans Gelände fahren möchten.


----------



## hulster (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte es noch allgemeiner formulieren. Es gibt Biker die ambitioniert runterfahren möchten UND SELBST rauffahren. 
Vielleicht ist man bei der Bike der Meingung, dass das nicht normal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (9. Oktober 2015)

aja stimmt, gibts ja mit bs und 650b. dachte das gibts nur mit 26" und verstellung.
es gibt aber durchaus bikes die bergauf und bergab gut gehen und keine verstellung benötigen.
trotzdem eher unverständlich warum das mainfeature eines bionicon evo rahmens nicht getestet wurde. immerhin ist gerade die verstelloption für die meisten die entscheidungsgrundlage das evo zu kaufen...


----------



## hulster (9. Oktober 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> es gibt aber durchaus bikes die bergauf und bergab gut gehen und keine verstellung benötigen.



Das ist sehr relativ - ich habe ein PYGA ONETEN, das mit ner 140er Pike Vorne durchaus einiges bergab kann und entsprechend noch gut bergauf geht. Das ist aber nicht mit den Strecken vergleichbar die das EVO bergab kann. Finale hätte ich auch mit dem PYGA fahren KÖNNEN, dass wäre aber relativ spaßbefreit und nur anstrengend gewesen. Andersrum hätte ich in Finale das EVO ohne Geoverstellung nicht hochfahren mögen.


----------



## brainiac5 (9. Oktober 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> es gibt aber durchaus bikes die bergauf und bergab gut gehen und keine verstellung benötigen.



Genau deswegen hab ich mir das 160er NBS EVO in 27,5 geholt ;-)


----------



## tane (9. Oktober 2015)

was habz ihr für e tool mit auf tour, mit dem ihr schaltauge wexeln könnz? is immerhin 12er inbus...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Oktober 2015)

nen abgeschnittenen 12er Inbus
aber bei Gelegenheit wollte ich eine Zylinderkopfschraube in ein Ende eines kurz abgeschnittenen 12er Inbus einschrauben, dann wird das Tool erheblich kleiner.


----------



## tane (10. Oktober 2015)

um sowas ham sich meine ideen a gedreht (weil a ganzer 12er inbus...!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (10. Oktober 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> wollte ich eine Zylinderkopfschraube in ein Ende eines kurz abgeschnittenen 12er Inbus einschrauben,


Pics Pflicht!


----------



## Resibiker (10. Oktober 2015)

Ups Ich Fahre jetzt schon 3 Monate das EVO Schaltauge spazierenund kein Tool um die Schraube zu Lösen 
Also habe mal Ein Tool "Designed"  (gebastelt) 
Von Einem sehr langem 12mm Imbus +/-20mm abgetrennt, Schlitz reingetrennt.





So dass mann das Tool mit dem Grossen Schraubendreher vom Leatherman/Biketool bedienen kann!




ACHTUNG die Schraube hat ein Linksgewinde


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Oktober 2015)

viel Drehmoment kann man vermutlich weder mit Resis noch mit meiner Lösung aufbringen.
btw. Pics kommen, jetzt erstmal noch ne Woche an der Ostsee.


----------



## tane (10. Oktober 2015)

...vlt erbarmt man sich bei bionicon ja noch & macht eine andere mutter...
übrigens: rahmen ohne dämpfer, mit zughaltern, L, grau: 3400gr auf der elektr hängewaage - das vergleicht sich vorteilhaft mit liteville & a-tech...


----------



## hulster (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte es früher schon mal ohne Bilder gepostet.

12er Bit + Parktool MT-1 (Natürlich kann man das MT-1 durch ein beliebiges Mini-Tool mit Bit-Aufnahme ersetzen)


----------



## Resibiker (11. Oktober 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> viel Drehmoment kann man vermutlich weder mit Resis noch mit meiner Lösung aufbringen.


Naja mit Dem 90° aufgeklaptem Leatherman bin ich mir sicher die 12Nm die vorgeschrieben sind aufzubringen


----------



## tane (11. Oktober 2015)

ganz kann ich ja nicht den vorteil des evo-schaltauges gegenüber dem original x12
http://www.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_S/orgid_50/thumbs/144114_925994.jpg
erkennen...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie ist es etwas still geworden um Bionicon...


----------



## thegenius (11. Oktober 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es etwas still geworden um Bionicon...


Ach ja? Vom Weihnachtsmann hört man im Juli auch nicht so viel...
War doch wieder mal ein ereignisreiches  Jahr am Tegernsee! Gestern war Wallfahrt, der Winter steht vor der Tür, die großen Bikemessen sind lange vorbei und die Saison auch bald... Wartest du auf den launch eines neuen Modells vor Weihnachten oder auf was genau willst du hinaus??


----------



## tane (11. Oktober 2015)

zu unrecht, aber warum werben's zb mit sowas net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2015)

thegenius schrieb:


> Ach ja? Vom Weihnachtsmann hört man im Juli auch nicht so viel...
> War doch wieder mal ein ereignisreiches  Jahr am Tegernsee! Gestern war Wallfahrt, der Winter steht vor der Tür, die großen Bikemessen sind lange vorbei und die Saison auch bald... Wartest du auf den launch eines neuen Modells vor Weihnachten oder auf was genau willst du hinaus??



Yup - aber von den vorher für die Eurobike angekündigten Neuigkeiten hört man nicht viel.


----------



## 4mate (11. Oktober 2015)

Seit 18. September liest man von "uns Inschinör" @Sackmann nichts mehr.
Aber er liest mit, war gestern im Forum


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. Oktober 2015)

thegenius schrieb:


> Ach ja? Vom Weihnachtsmann hört man im Juli auch nicht so viel...
> War doch wieder mal ein ereignisreiches  Jahr am Tegernsee! Gestern war Wallfahrt, der Winter steht vor der Tür, die großen Bikemessen sind lange vorbei und die Saison auch bald... Wartest du auf den launch eines neuen Modells vor Weihnachten oder auf was genau willst du hinaus??[/QUOTE
> 
> Dem Weihnachtsmann im Juli--Rakete!
> ...


----------



## slowbeat (11. Oktober 2015)

Isdochwurst.
Renä hat mir einen Satz Bioniconaufkleber für die Gabel geschickt, obwohl die nicht mehr im Shop gelistet sind - for free!

DANKE!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (12. Oktober 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Isdochwurst.
> Renä hat mir einen Satz Bioniconaufkleber für die Gabel geschickt, obwohl die nicht mehr im Shop gelistet sind - for free!
> 
> DANKE!



Sicher aber ich lese halt gern die ganzen netten technischen Details....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Oktober 2015)

Da habe ich gestern lang und breit geschrieben und vergesse es dann zu posten.  tss, tss, tsss..

Dann frag ich halt mal was in die Runde.
Geht natürlich nur die an, die auch mal unterwegs absteigen.
Zum Transport muss ich das Vorderrad des Bikes herausnehmen. Manchmal ist dabei die Steckachse teils stark verklemmt. Offensichtlich ist durch den Sturz die Gabel tordiert (in sich verdreht). Habt ihr das auch schon beobachtet?
Ich schraube dann die Gabelbrücken locker und verdrehe die beiden Standrohre gegeneinander, bis sich die Steckachse wieder ganz leicht einschieben lässt. Danach schraube ich das wieder fest (7Nm) und prüfe die Gängigkeit erneut.
Wer sein Vorderrad nicht heraus nehmen muss, wird diese Torsion natürlich nicht feststellen. Ich vermute aber, dass sie auf Dauer für die Gabel nicht gut ist. Wäre es sinnvoll, die Klemmung der Gabelbrücke mit irgendetwas (Loctite?) einzustreichen, was die Reibung erhöht?


----------



## 4mate (12. Oktober 2015)

Zuerst von unten nach oben alles festschrauben, zuvor alles lösen,
da ist die Reihenfolge egal. Reicht manchmal schon aus, im Gegensatz
zu von oben nach unten


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Oldie-Paul, das eventuelle Verspannen der Gabel nach einem Sturz ist normal,  besser als wenn etwas verbiegen würde.
Bei Geländemotorrädern gang und gäbe, da löst man sogar unterwegs dann mal eine Seite der Gabelbrücken, um die Gabel nach einem entsprechenden Sturz zu "entspannen".


----------



## ABBiker (14. Oktober 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> nen abgeschnittenen 12er Inbus
> aber bei Gelegenheit wollte ich eine Zylinderkopfschraube in ein Ende eines kurz abgeschnittenen 12er Inbus einschrauben, dann wird das Tool erheblich kleiner.


Ich habe mir bei einer M10 Zylinderkopfschraube den Kopf abgesägt und einen 12er Sechskant dran gefeilt. Fräsen wäre aber schöner. Ist jetzt ein sehr kleiner 8er zu 12er Inbus Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (19. Oktober 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei einer M10 Zylinderkopfschraube den Kopf abgesägt und einen 12er Sechskant dran gefeilt. Fräsen wäre aber schöner. Ist jetzt ein sehr kleiner 8er zu 12er Inbus Adapter.


cool, bisher die beste Lösung, wie ich finde


----------



## tane (19. Oktober 2015)

...übersteigt meine vorstellungskraft...(den abgesägten zylinderkopf zugefeilt? aufs M10 gewinde einen 12er 6-kant gefeilt???


----------



## luCYnger (19. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...übersteigt meine vorstellungskraft...
> ???
> ?


	tatsächlich??  Krass!!!!


----------



## tane (19. Oktober 2015)

für mich is das
http://www.tme.eu/html/gfx/ramka_4267.jpg
eine zylinderkopfschraube...wie wird aus der ein 12mm-bit???


----------



## luCYnger (19. Oktober 2015)

OK, er meint natürlich eine DIN 912 Inbuszylinderkopf Schraube M10.
Das muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Den Rest musste deine Phantasie befragen.


----------



## 4mate (19. Oktober 2015)

Die Verwirrung kommt daher dass umgangssprachlich im KfZ Bereich eine Zylinder-
kopfschraube eine Schraube ist mit der man den Zylinderkopf auf die Zylinder/Motorblock
schraubt. Dabei handelt es sich STETS um Innensechskantschrauben in sehr hoher Güteklasse
weil das mit ordentlich Drehmoment Granantenmäßig angebratzt wird:





Stets zu Dienste, CIO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (19. Oktober 2015)

aaaahaaa! jetzt is kloar!


----------



## ABBiker (19. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, habe mich nicht 100% klar ausgedrückt. @luCYnger und @4mate haben es ja schon erklärt. Hier noch ein Foto wie das dann aussieht.


----------



## slowbeat (19. Oktober 2015)

Lösen wir noch kurz das Rätsel über die Bezeichnung auf.
Die kommt nämlich nicht von der Anwendung am Motor sondern von der Form des Kopfes.
Zylinderschrauben können verschiedene Antriebe besitzen.

Ich hab noch irgendwo ne Skizze für einen Adapter mit 6mm Inbusantrieb und sowohl 12mm Inbus- als auch Stiftschlüsselabtrieb für die alten Bionicon Ausfallenden. Wollte ich immer mal in Fertigung geben.


----------



## ABBiker (20. Oktober 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die kommt nämlich nicht von der Anwendung am Motor sondern von der Form des Kopfes.


Ops, hatte ich überlesen und nur das Bild gesehen. slowbeat hat natürlich Recht.


----------



## tane (20. Oktober 2015)

...m10 schraube liegt schon auf der werkbank & wartet aufs befeilen...
(das Gewindeinsert macht ma ja am besten net hin, des hat a linksgwind a no...)


----------



## tane (27. Oktober 2015)

fertig!!! & auch schon übern "hometrail" gscheucht!

erste vergleiche mitm swoop (aus dessen teilen es größtenteils aufgebaut wurde) lassen sich ziehen:
bergauf: besser, vorderrad steigt später
bergab technisch steil: besser, fühlt sich deutlich sicherer an (lenkwinkel ja <64° workscomponents -2°!)
bergab schnell: kein unterschied erkennbar (müsste man hin- & herwexeln auf demselben stück abfahrt)


----------



## slowbeat (27. Oktober 2015)

Ist das ein Side Swing Umwerfer?
Wenn ja: meinst Du, der schafft 38/24 oder 38/22 Kettenblätter?


----------



## tane (28. Oktober 2015)

ja is der neue side swing
38 könnte funktionieren aber eher nicht mit bashguard:
ohne die löcher aufzufeilen kannst ihn net hoch genug montieren: die schraubenköpfe des adapters in kombination mit den schlitzlängen des umwerfers lassen fast keine verschiebung zu, & in ganz ausgefedertem zustand ist mein umwerferkäfig max 2mm v bashguard entfernt
schaltet aber super (fahre vorne 36/20) (wobei der xt-topswing LDRM v 2014 am swoop auch nicht schlechter geschaltet hat, i hab den sideswing nur genommen weil er an integrierten hüllenanschlag hat: 1. bringt das weniger kraft auf die eher dubiose montage (2 kl schrauben knapp beisammen), 2. is die zugführung eleganter & 3. wird der zug viel weniger verdrecken als wenn er unterm tretlager geführt wird & in der hauptbeschusszone des hinterrades endet
aja: mit ein bissl befeilen v umwerferblech wirds a mit bash gehn


----------



## slowbeat (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (31. Oktober 2015)

Na, was war denn heute Schönes in der Post: Ein großes Paket von Bionicon und zwei kleine von Actionsports.  














Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, aber wenn das kein schönes Bike ist .
13,8kg wiegt das Evo mit Pedalen. Gar nicht so schlecht für 180mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2015)

Was ist denn das für'n Lenker?
Brauchst du es 'so' hoch?
Hattest keine KeFü gewollt?
Sehr schönes Rad, grau gefällt mir immer besser.


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2015)

Farbe passt extrem super zum Schässlo... äh Chaiselongue, Sofa, Couch 

Aber die Griffe?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, aber wenn das kein schönes Bike ist .


Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes MTB Fully! Dafür


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Farbe passt extrem super zum Schässlo... äh Chaiselongue, Sofa, Couch
> Aber die Griffe?!
> 
> 
> ...



Die Vecnum Sattelstütze mit Sattel wird mit dem "alten" Alva geteilt, bis die Vecnum mit 200mm Verstellweg da ist, das wird aber sicher 6 Monate dauern.
=> weißer Sattel mit weißen Griffen.



damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für'n Lenker?
> Brauchst du es 'so' hoch?
> Hattest keine KeFü gewollt?
> Sehr schönes Rad, grau gefällt mir immer besser.



Ja, leider brauch ich es kurz und hoch, mehr gibt der Rücken nicht mehr her. Deshalb ist ja das Bioniconsystem mit maximalem Verstellweg, der Bionicon Variovorbau und der Bionicon Barfly Highriser für mich unverzichtbar. Mit angepasster Fahrtechnik kommt man damit trotzdem recht weit.
Das rEvo für nächstes Jahr geht für mich deshalb in die komplett falsche Richtung ( Geometrie lang und flach, kein Variovorbau, geringerer Verstellweg des Bioniconsystems)
Eine Kettenführung brauch ich nicht, nachdem was man so ließt, gehöre ich eher zur Gattung der Stempelritter, die gerne " Monstertrucken".
Ich hab ein graues Edison Evo im Mai in Latsch gesehen. In echt kommt der matte graue Lack mit dem Neongelb sehr gut rüber.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> => weißer Sattel mit weißen Griffen.


Nicht die Farbe finde ich ungewöhlich sondern diese extreme "Auflage" aka Handstütze.
Damit kann man die Griffe doch gar nicht richtig voll umfassen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. November 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Nicht die Farbe finde ich ungewöhlich sondern diese extreme "Auflage" aka Handstütze.
> Damit kann man die Griffe doch gar nicht richtig voll umfassen


Außen hast du eh keinen Daumen, mit dem du voll umfassen könntest.
Allerdings finde ich die Griffe auch eher tourenorientiert. Alles, was man vom DOKK so hört, geht wohl in diese Richtung!


----------



## bolg (1. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Die Vecnum Sattelstütze mit Sattel wird mit dem "alten" Alva geteilt, bis die Vecnum mit 200mm Verstellweg da ist, das wird aber sicher 6 Monate dauern.


 
Also ich habe die Vecnum im März bestellt und bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen. Ich glaub, das wird nichts mehr! Ärgerlich, das Ganze - keine Info, nichts nada....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Nicht die Farbe finde ich ungewöhlich sondern diese extreme "Auflage" aka Handstütze.
> Damit kann man die Griffe doch gar nicht richtig voll umfassen



Die Griffe sind ein Kompromiss zwischen Touren- und Abfahrtstauglichkeit.






Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Außen hast du eh keinen Daumen, mit dem du voll umfassen könntest.
> Allerdings finde ich die Griffe auch eher tourenorientiert. Alles, was man vom DOKK so hört, geht wohl in diese Richtung!



Als wir zusammen den Tremalzo runtergebombt sind, war das Tempo aber hoch genug, oder ?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Vecnum im März bestellt und bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen. Ich glaub, das wird nichts mehr! Ärgerlich, das Ganze - keine Info, nichts nada....


Doch, doch dauert wahrscheinlich nur noch ein paar Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Als wir zusammen den Tremalzo runtergebomt sind, war das Tempo aber hoch genug, oder ?



Gerade so
Das ist, was ich als tourenorientiert meinte


----------



## bolg (1. November 2015)

Falscher Thread - Sorry!


----------



## bolg (1. November 2015)

Ah, Mist - falsches Forum 

Dafür ein Bild - erklärt alles!





Mein Sohn ist jetzt Fat unterwegs - und ich darfs mir gelegentlich leihen


----------



## bolg (1. November 2015)

Ich komme mir mit meinen 2.4er Schlappen etwas bedürftig vor - neuerdings.


----------



## aufgehts (1. November 2015)

Fattis kommen doch bei s2 bereits an ihre grenzen.....
wenns dann grober wird, kannst ihm was vorturnen....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2015)

So, erste Probefahrt ist abgehakt.
Ich bin glücklich. Es gab schon ein paar Unbekannte:
- Passt die Rahmengrösse? => Perfekt, ganz ohne Probefahrt.
- Wie wechselt man die Abdeckkappen des vorhandenen Laufrads von 15mm Achse auf 20mm => Sehr schwierig, aber gelöst ohne die ganze Nabe zu zerlegen, wie DT in seiner Anleitung schreibt.
- Kann man 11-fach Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Shifter mit einem 10-fach Kranz fahren? => Ja, geht problemlos.
- Fährt sich ein 18cm Geschoss einigermaßen in der Ebene und am Berg? => Unglaublich gut, im Prinzip agil wie ein Tourenfully, aber so was von satt beim Runterfahren. Tatsächlich ein 130% Bike.
- Komme ich mit knapp 14kg klar? => Fühlt sich gar nicht so schlimm an.
- Kann ich eine Vecnum Sattelstütze mit 200mm Verstellweg einbauen? => Ja
- Bleibe ich im Wiegetritt an den zum Fahrer versetzten Standrohren hängen?=> Nein, geht knapp
- Taugt die Magura MT8? => Wird glaube ich gehen.

Das Edison Evo 180mm ist tatsächlich noch besser als das 160mm Alva, echt unglaublich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (1. November 2015)




----------



## slowbeat (1. November 2015)

Du siehst aus wie ein Polizist beim G8-Gipfel.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. November 2015)

tane schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 433077


wtf?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. November 2015)

tane schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 433077


Vorbildliches Outfit für einen Mountainbiker. Respekt. Würde ich das auch machen, hätte ich nicht ständig irgendwelche Blessuren nach welchen ich dann meist mind. 4 Wochen nicht biken kann....


----------



## tane (1. November 2015)

am trail vorher warn viele stellen, da hätt ma sich 4 monate ins out schiessen können & a paar wo die protection a scho egal gwesen wär... (& auserdem heilt alles mit 60 scho langsaaam...)


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. November 2015)

tane schrieb:


> am trail vorher warn viele stellen, da hätt ma sich 4 monate ins out schiessen können & a paar wo die protection a scho egal gwesen wär... (& auserdem heilt alles mit 60 scho langsaaam...)


60?? Alle Achtung. Verdammt gut gehalten. Mit 50 heilts aber auch net wirklich schneller.....


----------



## tane (1. November 2015)

don't u believe it! es wird no schlechter...
die komponenten vom edison übrigens hier in ihrer vorherigen inkarnation:


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. November 2015)

tane schrieb:


> don't u believe it! es wird no schlechter...
> die komponenten vom edison übrigens hier in ihrer vorherigen inkarnation:


Ganz stark  gefahren. Super umgesetzt....


----------



## aufgehts (1. November 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Ganz stark gefahren. Super umgesetzt....



und endlich mal g,scheide action-musik


----------



## tane (1. November 2015)

thx! (...& es übrigens wirklich so steil wie ma an den steilsten stellen sieht...& vlt 400m luftlinie v center einer 20.000Ew stadt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (1. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> und endlich mal g,scheide action-musik


...aus der guadn oidn zeit...(when the air used 2 b clean & sex dirty!)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. November 2015)

tane schrieb:


> don't u believe it! es wird no schlechter...
> ...


Leider! 
Aber das war doch mal eine Treppenorgie.


----------



## tane (3. November 2015)

hab versucht den fox float x auf fernbedienung
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/CTD-Remote-fuer-Float-X-p38388/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-2014-2016-p37371/universal-universal-o10001/
umzurüsten, bin aber auf keine machbare zugverlegung gekommen (hüllenanschlag kann nur den dämpfer entlang nach "unten" - unmöglich den zug so zu verlegen, dass er die einfederbewegung mitmacht - oder nach "oben" - hüllenendanschlag kommt beim einfedern mit der wippe in konflikt - zeigen
jemand eine idee???


----------



## tane (11. November 2015)




----------



## tane (16. November 2015)

...das gelenk dreht sich nur mit großer kraftanwendung - das kann weder f dämpfer noch ansprechverhalten optimal sein...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. November 2015)

Die Saison nähert sich dem Ende. Bisher mit ich mit dem EVO>1000 km gefahren. (Den gleich großen Rest mit anderen Bikes.) Was sollte jetzt eigentlich wie gewartet werden? Das Handbuch ist ja ganz nett. Aber: 
*Werden die Bilder im Handbuch irgendwann mal ergänzt?*
Kette ist schon gewechselt. 

Hat Bionicon Infos, wieviele Ketten/km die B-Ring oval Kettenblätter (28T) etwa halten?
Dämpfer einschicken, Gabel(180 mm)Innenleben einschicken was - wohin? 

Kann man beim Dämpfer die Dichtungen selbst erneuern?

Ach ja - bis zu welchen Temperaturen -xx°C arbeitet die Dämpfung noch vernünftig? Oder kann man gar selber das Öl austauschen?


----------



## hulster (17. November 2015)

>1000 km - das ist gerade mal Erstinspektion. Wenn man da schon warten müsste......

Ich amüsier auch immer über die Langzeittest in Zeitschriften/IBC von 1000-2000km.

Getreu dem Motte - Kaufen, aber bitte nicht fahren.....



1.	Kettenblätter sind verschlissen, wenn die Kette über Zähne überspringt. Davor ist schon ein deutliches Haifisch-Zahnbild zu erkennen. Mein B-Ring hat jetzt 4600 runter und sieht nicht passabel aus. Wichtig - bei Zeiten Kette wechseln. Die SRAM hält aber recht lang. Maßlehre benutzen. Mit der ner neuen Kette rappelte erstmal im Karton, sprich auf dem B-Ring. Legt sich aber wieder.

2.	Kleine Service selber machen. Sprich innen sauber und schmieren

3.	 Keine Ahnung, ich hab nen Magura noch nicht auf gehabt - aber ich gehe mal davon aus. Hängt immer auch vom eigenen Geschick und Werkzeug ab.

4.	 Willst du ernsthaft für den Winter das Öl tauschen? Natürlich wird das Dampferverhalten unkomfortabler, aber du fährst deswegen nicht plötzlich Starrbike. Es ist ohne Frage spürbar. Für mich ab < 10°C. Aber ich würde nie deswegen das Öl tauschen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. November 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> >1000 km - das ist gerade mal Erstinspektion. Wenn man da schon warten müsste......


Namen sind Schall und Rauch. Mir geht es um Anregungen, was sinnvoll zu tun wäre.





> 1.	Kettenblätter sind verschlissen, wenn die Kette über Zähne überspringt. Davor ist schon ein deutliches Haifisch-Zahnbild zu erkennen. Mein B-Ring hat jetzt 4600 runter und sieht nicht passabel aus. Wichtig - bei Zeiten Kette wechseln. Die SRAM hält aber recht lang. Maßlehre benutzen. Mit der ner neuen Kette rappelte erstmal im Karton, sprich auf dem B-Ring. Legt sich aber wieder.


Eine solche Info habe ich mir z.B. erhofft. Ich habe die Kette nach 800 km gewechselt und die alte aufgehoben. Die neue hat da noch nicht gerappelt. Das will ich noch mit einer dritten machen. Dann kommen die alten beiden wieder in Aktion. Ich erhoffe mir davon eine etwas längere Lebendauer des Kettenrades. Das wird ja durch die Längung der Kette gemördert. Die Längung ist durch die Reibung innerhalb der Kette bedingt.





> 2.	Kleine Service selber machen. Sprich innen sauber und schmieren


Sowieso.





> 3.	 Keine Ahnung, ich hab nen Magura noch nicht auf gehabt - aber ich gehe mal davon aus. Hängt immer auch vom eigenen Geschick und Werkzeug ab.


Bei meinem Ghost habe ich RS Revelation und den Dämpfer selber gewartet. Die Gabel (Tauchrohr) habe ich beim Bushingwechsel ruiniert (ungeeignetes Werkzeug). Jetzt pflege ich sie noch zuende.





> 4.	 Willst du ernsthaft für den Winter das Öl tauschen? Natürlich wird das Dampferverhalten unkomfortabler, aber du fährst deswegen nicht plötzlich Starrbike. Es ist ohne Frage spürbar. Für mich ab < 10°C. Aber ich würde nie deswegen das Öl tauschen


Natürlich möchte ich kein Öl tauschen. Irgendwo hat ja Sacki auch allein bei der Idee die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen geschlagen. Allerdings wird die Gabel irgenwann richtig hart. Viskosität geht exponentiell mit fallender Temperatur nach oben. Und wenn sie dann doch mal eingefedert ist, kommt sie wieder raus wie Schnecke.
Da ich allerdings ein Alva und ein EVO habe, hätte ich die Option eines umzustellen.
Mein alter RS Luftdämpfer hat natürlich keine Probleme mit der Temperatur - was die Dämpfung anbetrifft. Die O-Ringe können aber (< -10°C) plötzlich undicht werden (-> Challenger Unglück). Und dann klappt das Rad zusammen. Das hatte ich auch schon mehrfach.

Fazit: Rad putzen und schmieren und Frühling abwarten.


----------



## damage0099 (21. November 2015)

awa, durchfahren und ne Sau sein!
Bringt auch fahrtechnisch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (26. November 2015)

achse & bushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (waren prakt starr!) durch huber ersetzt - jetzt ist es erst ein "gelenk"!


----------



## Sackmann (27. November 2015)

Mal was in eigener Sache - schaut doch mal rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vector-hlr-air-tuning-parts.778665/

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slowbeat (28. November 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mal was in eigener Sache - schaut doch mal rein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vector-hlr-air-tuning-parts.778665/
> 
> Gruß
> Sacki


Hallo Stefan, 
Würdest du sowas auch für den Maguradämpfer konstruieren? 
Ich wäre interessiert.


----------



## Sackmann (28. November 2015)

Beim Vector Air besteht für mich ja ein persönliches Interesse, deshalb habe ich das mal nebenbei an Wochenenden konstruiert. Solch eine Konstruktion dauert ja schon ein paar Stündchen. 
Wenn genügend Leute so etwas für den Magura kaufen würden, dann würde ich mir das mal überlegen, ob ich mir die Mühe mache.


----------



## luCYnger (28. November 2015)

Da melde ich mal spontan ernsthaftes Interesse an.


----------



## slowbeat (29. November 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Beim Vector Air besteht für mich ja ein persönliches Interesse, deshalb habe ich das mal nebenbei an Wochenenden konstruiert. Solch eine Konstruktion dauert ja schon ein paar Stündchen.
> Wenn genügend Leute so etwas für den Magura kaufen würden, dann würde ich mir das mal überlegen, ob ich mir die Mühe mache.


Hi Stefan,
Ich weiß, dass da einiges an Zeit draufgeht, deshalb hab ich vorsichtig gefragt.
Dazu gibts ja auch noch unterschiedliche Dämpferlängen.

Ich denke, das wäre DAS Tuningteil fürs Reed!
Ich würde das Ganze einmal fürs Reed und vielleicht auch fürs EVO nehmen, falls Du Dich dazu hinreißen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (29. November 2015)

Von welchem Magura-Dämpfer sprecht ihr? Ich hab den TS 190 RC. Da geht so ein Tuning wohl nicht?


----------



## slowbeat (29. November 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Von welchem Magura-Dämpfer sprecht ihr? Ich hab den TS 190 RC. Da geht so ein Tuning wohl nicht?


Es geht um den TS RC, von einer angepassten Luftkammer würde der genauso profitieren. 
Leider gibt's den in drei Längen,  für die jeweils eigene Luftkammer fällig werden. Das treibt den Aufwand bei der Zeichnungserstellung hoch.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2015)

Bestimmt steht etwas dazu in den Tiefen dieses Threads ,
trotzdem würde ich mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen:
Bei meinem Evo geht nun die integrierte Sattelstütze nicht mehr runter,
auch mit ganzem Körpereinsatz nicht mehr.
Wenn ich den Schalter betätige spürt man auch, daß sich noch was an der Stelle der Leitung tut,
wo sie überm Tretlager im Sitzrohr verschwindet.
Was könnte es sein - bevor ich nun alles auseinanderbaue


----------



## 4mate (30. November 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bestimmt steht etwas dazu in den Tiefen dieses Threads ,


#1033


----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2015)

Vielen Dank! 
Ich werde Damages Tip im Post 1040 ausprobieren, das könnte es sein, denn die Klemme hatte ich natürlich schon gelöst und die Stütze bewegt, der Zug ist auch noch dran usw.

*Nachtrag: *Habe es ähnlich wie Damage gemacht, die Stütze nach oben rausgezogen, vorher den Lenker eingeschlagen, sodaß der Zug mit kann (die Halter lösen) und dann die Verstellmimik unten an der Stütze mit Caramba gereinigt und geschmiert, dann 10 min auf den Kopf gestellt (nicht ich - das Evo ;-), nun funktioniert sie wieder.
Man muß aber sagen, daß nur ein wenig Dreck im Sitzrohr war, der findet den Weg hinten an der Klemme rein und vermischt sich mit dem Wasser beim Waschen. An der Verstellmimik war kein sichtbarer Dreck auch lies sie sich gut bedienen und trotzdem gings nicht. Fazit: Ab und zu mal mit Caramba oder was auch immer einsprühen. Ob Fett ein gute Idee ist, weiß ich nicht, dann klebt ja der Dreck noch besser fest...


----------



## tane (30. November 2015)

...ein klarer fortschritt, das evo, an den deutlich längeren radstand gewöhn ich mich grad...


----------



## tane (2. Dezember 2015)

was nehmen die erfahrenen evo fahrer für schutzbleche? (die drecksaison steht vor der tür!)


----------



## hulster (2. Dezember 2015)

tane schrieb:


> was nehmen die erfahrenen evo fahrer für schutzbleche? (die drecksaison steht vor der tür!)



Vorne Mudhugger, hinten nix. Das Evo wird im Winter nur ausgepackt, wenn es wenig Schlamm zu erwarten ist. Wegen des teueren Antriebs.
Am "Winterrad" hab ich auch hinten nen Mudhugger montiert. Keine Schönheit, aber effektiv. Und gefäll mir immer noch besser as Steckschutzblech.


----------



## bolg (2. Dezember 2015)

tane schrieb:


> was nehmen die erfahrenen evo fahrer für schutzbleche? (die drecksaison steht vor der tür!)


Nix und ich hab es sowohl Sommer wie Winter im Einsatz. Achso, ich fahr ja kein Evo. Trotzdem: Vorne denke ich schon den dritten Winter über den Mudhugger nach, aber noch ist der Leidensdruck nicht groß genug


----------



## hulster (2. Dezember 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Nix und ich hab es sowohl Sommer wie Winter im Einsatz. Achso, ich fahr ja kein Evo. Trotzdem: Vorne denke ich schon den dritten Winter über den Mudhugger nach, aber noch ist der Leidensdruck nicht groß genug



Vorne Mudhugger ist ok - und unauffälliger als der klassische Mudguard.
Hinten ist eher Biertheke. Aber lieber jedesmal 15 min und ne Waschmaschinenladung gespart, als ohne. Aber wie gesagt nicht am EVO und nur an einem Rad. Mein EVO hat allerdings Mudhugger vorne - permanent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2015)

erste kommentare z. evo lassen sich schon machen (vergleichsobjekt ist  die vorherige inkarnation der komponenten, ein 2014er radon swoop 175 in m):
bergauf: v-rad steigt später (längerer reach, etw. steilerer sitzw, viel flacherer lw) - nicht radikal, e bissl halt
bergab: durch flacheren lw - 66° vs. 63,5° - im steilen technischen deutlich weniger nervenzerfetzend; markant ruhiger in schnellen rumpelpassagen (lw & längerer radstand) - da isses echt die macht, gas kann viel mehr stehen bleiben!; enge spitzkehren: mehr körpereinsatz zum hi-radversetzen nötig, aber da fehlt nicht mehr viel (ein m-rahmen wär da vermutl. wendiger)
ich war immer ein lieber-viel-zu-kurz-als-e-bissl-zu-lang-vertreter, jetzt bin ich mir nichtmehr so sicher
optik: kommt auch im freundeskreis sehr gut an!!

frage: dämpfereinbau is nur luftkammer-unten möglich: ob er nicht besser luft halten tät, wenn das öl auf der dichtung stehen würd? im swoop (aufrechte montage) mußte man 1/monat oder seltener nachpumpen, jetzt, trotz service, 1/woche...aber da kamma eh nix machen, mit dem ausgleichsbehälter geht er andersrum net rein - hat sonst schon wer das festgestellt?
fazit bis jetzt:


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Dezember 2015)

tane schrieb:


> frage: dämpfereinbau is nur luftkammer-unten möglich: ob er nicht besser luft halten tät, wenn das öl auf der dichtung stehen würd? im swoop (aufrechte montage) mußte man 1/monat oder seltener nachpumpen, jetzt, trotz service, 1/woche...aber da kamma eh nix machen, mit dem ausgleichsbehälter geht er andersrum net rein - hat sonst schon wer das festgestellt?


dann hänge es doch halt mit Hinterrad nach oben auf zur Lagerung.
btw. bei mir hält der Dämpfer die Luft.


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2015)

...dann hab i die luft in den bremsleitungen dort, wo ich sie net brauch...
& eins hab i no vergessen: dämpfer dürft a token brauchen, denn wenn der sag so 1/2wegs stimmt ist der ring ganz am ende, ohne dass ich jetzt so wild tob wie ichs-vielleicht - könnt. i zögere noch wegen der €50...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Dezember 2015)

statt Token kannst du Fett in die Luftkammer einbringen.

Luft in den Bremsleitungen??


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2015)

wenns radl kopfübersteht - da steigt jede winzigste luftblase im system richtung bremszange...
aber fett is a gute idee!!! (& um €50 gibz a menge davon..)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Dezember 2015)

tane schrieb:


> wenns radl kopfübersteht - da steigt jede winzigste luftblase im system richtung bremszange...
> aber fett is a gute idee!!! (& um €50 gibz a menge davon..)


Falls du Luft in der Bremse hast, ist es wohl egal, wo die ist, oder?


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2015)

zb direkt unter der membran im ausgleichbehälter oder i d leitung?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Dezember 2015)

n der Leitung ist ja Wurscht, wenn da Luft drin ist, dann ist es auch egal, wo die sich hinbewegt. Die Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter wird ja nur zum Problem, wenn du da im hängenden Zustand die Pumpe betätigst. Wobei im Ausgleichsbehälter ja eigentlich auch keine Luft drin sein sollte, wenn du korrekt aufgefüllt hast.


----------



## H.J. (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kaufe ich mir auch ein Edison in grau, wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem bionicon sytem? Ich habe noch eine tolle Fox Float 36 mit 170mm und würde die gerne verbauen, braucht man bei der Geo das Absenksystem oder kommt ihr uphill auch so zurecht? Kann einer von euch etwas über die Lackqualität sagen?

Danke Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (8. Dezember 2015)

Fahre Probe und du wirst die Fox ins Eck stellen oder besser gleich verkaufen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Bioniconsystem ist nett, wenn es extrem steil ist. Ansonsten fährt das Evo auch ohne nicht schlechter uphill, als andere vergleichbare Enduros. Wobei ich meine Bionicongabel nicht gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen wollte, aber  die könnte man ja auch ohne Bioniconsystem betreiben!
Die Lackqualität ist okay.


----------



## H.J. (8. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Fahre Probe und du wirst die Fox ins Eck stellen oder besser gleich verkaufen



also ich finde die Fox extrem gut am Liteville 601, aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren, wo kann ich denn in 58300 Wetter probefahren?


----------



## Stritzel (8. Dezember 2015)

Servus zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage an die Besitzer eines roten Evos. Ist das Rot mit der Zeit bisschen verblasst oder ist es nach wie vor so schön kräftig wie am Anfang. Hatte mal nen roten Kadett, der war am Ende eher Orange. ;-)
VG
Stritzel


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Dezember 2015)

ich hatte auf dem Oberrohr ein Garmin, die Stelle hob sich schon leicht vom Rest ab. Jetzt , wo das Garmin monatelang nicht mehr montiert war, fällt es nicht mehr auf.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Dezember 2015)

H.J. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vielleicht kaufe ich mir auch ein Edison in grau, wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem bionicon sytem? Ich habe noch eine tolle Fox Float 36 mit 170mm und würde die gerne verbauen, braucht man bei der Geo das Absenksystem oder kommt ihr uphill auch so zurecht? Kann einer von euch etwas über die Lackqualität sagen?
> Danke Heiner


Klar kommt man ohne Verstellsystem aus.
Aber wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, will man nie mehr ohne das System fahren!
Ich habe jetzt mein drittes Bionicon, das Edison Evo mit 180mm und Verstellsystem ist großartig. Speziell in grau sieht es exzellent aus.
Denk dran, der Trend geht zum Zweit- und Drittbike . Also lass deine Fox am Liteville und steig voll ein .

Im FREERIDE Magazin wurde das Edison übrigens ohne Verstellsystem mit der Bestnote bewertet, in der BIKE mit sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (10. Dezember 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> Ich weiß, dass da einiges an Zeit draufgeht, deshalb hab ich vorsichtig gefragt.
> Dazu gibts ja auch noch unterschiedliche Dämpferlängen.
> 
> ...


Ich zitizitiere mich mal selbst, um zu fragen, ob es noch andere Interessenten für eine neue Luftkammer gibt.


----------



## Kauboi (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,

hiermit wohne ich jetzt auch hier.

Ich möchte mein Erscheinen auch gleich zum Anlass nehmen mich in dieser Runde für die vielen Berichte zu bedanken. Sie haben mich nach anfänglicher Verunsicherung, die vom hier heiss diskutierten "verunglückten" Testbericht ausging, nachhaltig befreit.

Der Kauf des "Rolling Chassis" Edison Evo 26" 180mm mit Hope LRS und X-Fusion Vector Air HLR war die konsequente Folge. Nun geht's an die Teileauswahl . Ich habe das Privileg in München zu wohnen, werde mir das Bike also bei den Jungs abholen.

Darüber hinaus freue ich mich, dass sich hier noch so viele von den Marketing Opfern als "Ewig Gestrige" attribuierte 26" Fans tummeln. Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Nicht jeder 27,5 und 29 Rider wird von mir so stereotyp wahrgenommen!


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo

ich bin Herbert aus Wien und Heute ist mein Evo rahmen angekommen und wurde von uns gleich aufgebaut






Morgen geht es dann mal auf die erste Ausfahrt dann gibt es Bessere Bilder bin schon sehr gespannt

lg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es dann mal auf die erste Ausfahrt dann gibt es Bessere Bilder bin schon sehr gespannt.


Wir auch. Es ist so müde hier.


----------



## ABBiker (12. Februar 2016)

Willkommen im Bionicon Club und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine technische Frage zur Metric X- Fusion. Und zwar habe ich gerade gelesen, dass der Federweg dieser Gabel intern einstellbar sein soll. Ist das bei der im Bionicon verbauten Gabel auch noch so?

danke


----------



## Kauboi (16. März 2016)

Nur fürs Protokoll in IPad Qualität:
Edison Evo 26" Größe M mit selbst zusammen gestellten Komponenten. Ist noch so frisch, dass ich es noch nicht gefahren habe.... Hier in meinem Keller mit weiterem Spielzeug


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. März 2016)

Glückwunsch, schönes gerät, sieht fast aus wie meins 

keine Variostütze, stattdessen eine mit Setback?


----------



## Kauboi (16. März 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, schönes gerät, sieht fast aus wie meins
> 
> keine Variostütze, stattdessen eine mit Setback?



Danke 
Sattelstütze ist erstmal im Rolling Chassis Paket enthalten gewesen. Ich überlege noch ob ich eine Kind Shock investieren soll.... Eine robuste stärker ausgeprägte Setback wäre angesichts meiner Größe im Verhältnis zum Bike aber vielleicht sogar die bessere Idee. Gibts Empfehlungen?


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2016)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Danke
> Sattelstütze ist erstmal im Rolling Chassis Paket enthalten gewesen. Ich überlege noch ob ich eine Kind Shock investieren soll.... Eine robuste Setback wäre angesichts meiner Größe im Verhältnis zum Bike aber vielleicht sogar die bessere Idee. Gibts Empfehlungen?




ich habe eine http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/722870-giant-contact-sl-switch-sattelstutze-30-9mm-150mm-440mm eingebaut da meine lev nicht mehr gepasst hat ,Funktion bis jetzt einwandfrei

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (16. März 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einer richtig smarten Lösung.
> Mein derzeitiger Favorit wäre ein 6-kantiger Ring, außen 12er Inbus, innen 8er Inbus,
> zum aufschieben auf den vorhandenen 8er Inbus eines vorhandenen Multitools



Tadaa ,
hier isser endlich, der kleinste, smarteste Werkzeug-Adapter fürs Evo-Schaltauge :



 

ein Freund musste sich extra einen Laser anschaffen, um mir endlich dies Teil aus 4mm Niro auszulasern 

passt auf das vorhandene Multitool (8mm Inbus) :


 

passt wunderbar in die Schaltaugenschraube :


 

.. und zufälligerweise passt es sogar noch ins Multitool :


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Tadaa ,
> hier isser endlich, der kleinste, smarteste Werkzeug-Adapter fürs Evo-Schaltauge :
> Anhang anzeigen 473341
> 
> ...


Wieviel kostet es möchte bitte auch eines 

Tolle lösung übrigens 

Lg


----------



## luCYnger (16. März 2016)

Danke.

keine Ahnung, ich müsste fragen was das kostet.
Wenn mehr Leute sowas wollen, könnte man ne Sammelbestellung organisieren.
Was die Sache für alle Beteiligten attraktiver machen würde.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. März 2016)

Hier, ich auch


----------



## hulster (17. März 2016)

Ich auch. Ist einfach smarter als meine Lösung. Weniger Teile, kleiner.


----------



## Lanzelott (17. März 2016)

Ich würde auch eines nehmen - super Lösung!


----------



## mzonq (17. März 2016)

Hier....ich auch!! 
Vll kommen ein paar zusammen u der Preis geht runter.


----------



## Kauboi (17. März 2016)

Ich schliesse mich ebenfalls an!


----------



## brainiac5 (17. März 2016)

Super Teil ! Ich schließe mich auch an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (17. März 2016)

dabei


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2016)

Coole Idee 
Aber ich habe da mal 2 Fragen. 
Zum einen frage ich mich gerade, ob ihr euch alle nen zweites Schaltauge bestellt habt?
und
Ob ihr euch so oft das Schaltauge abreist, dass ihr euch nen zweites bestellt habt?!
Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich mir jemals nen Schaltauge verbogen habe. 
Oder sind die Bionicons aus der Erfahrung heraus da so anfällig?


Sascha


----------



## herbert2010 (17. März 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> Aber ich habe da mal 2 Fragen.
> Zum einen frage ich mich gerade, ob ihr euch alle nen zweites Schaltauge bestellt habt?
> und
> ...


ja hab ich mache ich für alle bikes in der fam. wen du einmal mit abgerissenen schaltauge auf 1500m stehst und das im Urlaub, und dann hast keines gewöhnst dir das an  den dort dann ein passendes zu bekommen ist immer sehr schwierig


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2016)

Leuchtet mir schon ein. Ist auch eigentlich nur logisch. Und damit der Run auf das Teil. 
Nur ist es mir in 23 Jahren noch NIE NIE NIE passiert. Hatte ich nur Glück? Oder bin ich einfach zu blauäugig? Ich habe auch keine Ersatzspeichen dabei. 
Mmmhhhh. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal überdenken. 


Sascha


----------



## herbert2010 (17. März 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Leuchtet mir schon ein. Ist auch eigentlich nur logisch. Und damit der Run auf das Teil.
> Nur ist es mir in 23 Jahren noch NIE NIE NIE passiert. Hatte ich nur Glück? Oder bin ich einfach zu blauäugig? Ich habe auch keine Ersatzspeichen dabei.
> Mmmhhhh. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal überdenken.
> 
> ...


Ersatzspeichen hab ich in der ersatzteil kiste  

Uns ist das mit dem schaltauge pasiert  

Bei einer steilen auffahrt hat sich beim bike meiner frau ein kettenglied aufgebogen sich om schaltwerk verfangen und beim antreten ist dan das schsltauge abgerissen  

Kette aufmachen schaltwerk abbauen kette kürzen und mit einem gang nach hause gefahren alles kein problem 

Das schaltauge besorgen im urlaub unmöglich in kurzer zeit 

Also leihbike und urlaub vortsetzten und der ganze aufstand wegen einem 15 euro teil 

Nein nein das gib ich mir nimma 

Lg


----------



## luCYnger (17. März 2016)

Holla,
ich bin überrascht wieviel Interesse von euch bekundet wird !

in dem Fall werde ich morgen mal versuchen was rauszukriegen 




slash-sash schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> Aber ich habe da mal 2 Fragen.
> Zum einen frage ich mich gerade, ob ihr euch alle nen zweites Schaltauge bestellt habt?
> und
> ...


ja, ich hatte mir gleich zum Evo u.a. n Schaltauge dazubestellt.
Was man hat, hat man.

und ich habe mir nach knapp 2 Monaten bei einem Abflug das Schaltauge verbogen.
Nicht schlimm, konnte ich zu Hause wieder richten. Ging sogar sehr einfach.
Aber selbst dafür war es schon nützlich noch ein gerades zu haben, um zu sehen wo und wie krumm es ist/war.


Ersatzspeichen hab ich allerdings nicht im Rucksack, sondern nur in der Ersatzteil-Kiste im Raumschiff.
Wenn unterwegs mal eine kaputt geht, kann man ja noch locker mit den restlichen 31 den Urlaub zu Ende fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> Aber ich habe da mal 2 Fragen.
> Zum einen frage ich mich gerade, ob ihr euch alle nen zweites Schaltauge bestellt habt?
> und
> ...


Erste antwort: ja.
Zweite antwort: am Alva ist mir das schaltauge schon einmal perdue gegangen.
Ob das oft vorkommt? Keine ahnung. Aber hier ist ein häufungspunkt:





Die Kratzer stammen von zahlreichen schaltarmen mit deren hilfe biker versucht haben, ihr schaltauge abzuhebeln. Und so macht man (also ich) das im prinzip:


----------



## hulster (18. März 2016)

Hatte auch direkt ein Ersatzschaltauge mitbestellt. 2 Monate nach Ankunft war das Evo in Finale. Einmal dann das Rad so weggeschmissen (ist aber nur unglücklich gefallen), dass das Schaltwerk an den Speichen schliff. Da war nix mehr mit zurückbiegen.
Leider erst da die Konstruktion realisiert und natürllich keine passenden Schlüssel mitgehabt. War ne schöne Bastelei.
Ist definitiv ein der wenigen Sachen, die mir am Evo nicht gefallen. Versteh ich nicht, dass man da nicht X-12 genommen hat.


----------



## mzonq (19. März 2016)

Versteh ich auch nicht aber vermutlich wollte man einem Konkurrenten nicht auch noch Geld geben


----------



## hulster (20. März 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht aber vermutlich wollte man einem Konkurrenten nicht auch noch Geld geben



Das würde mit Sicherheit Lizenzgebühren kosten. Trotzdem machen es andere kleinere Hersteller auch und verbauen es. Mein PYGA hat auch "echt" X-12. Von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Gebühren so hoch sind.


----------



## mzonq (20. März 2016)

Lt Syntace HP 1 Euro pro Rahmen...da kommt halt noch das Material, also die X12 Achse dazu...
Ist jetzt zwar kein Beinbruch aber manchmal ärgert einen so was schon wenn man kein passendes Werkzeug dabei hat. Jaaaa ich weiß man kann auch zwei Schlüssel da rein stopfen. 
Aber egal. Ist u bleibt ein geiles Bike


----------



## Kauboi (22. März 2016)

So, nun habe ich meine ersten kleinen Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen und komplettiere mal meine Motivation bezüglich des Kaufes und meine erste Einschätzung.

Ich habe das Bike in Größe M mit 26" Laufrädern, X-Fusion Dämpfer und Doppelbrücke geordert weil ich mir über den zur Körpergröße von 184cm kleinen Rahmen hohe Steifigkeit und ein Mindestmaß an Wendigkeit erhofft habe.

Da ich von einem Orange MS Isle Dirtbike mit hoch aufbauenden 24" Laufrädern komme ist mir 26" groß genug. Das gilt erst Recht weil bei 180mm Federweg nicht zu befürchten ist dass mich Bodenunebenheiten über die Maßen behindern.

Dazu kommt, dass meine Wahl als klares Statement zum 27,5 Hype verstanden werden soll. Nicht, dass ich etwas gegen unterschiedliche Radgrößen habe, aber 26“ Rider als Hinterwäldler darzustellen so wie ich es in aggressiveren Werbetexten lesen durfte macht mich aufrichtig stinkig! Es gibt so viele Zweiradfahrer, alle mit individuellen Körpermaßen, dass die gesamte Bandbreite an Größen sinnvoll einsetzbar ist. Nicht jeder statistisch untermauerte Parameter sticht persönliche Präferenzen aus.

Die Wahl des Dämpfers ist ein wenig ins Blaue getroffen worden, mir gefallen die umfangreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten des X-Fusion.

Als Rolling Chassis bekam ich für knappe € 2000 den Rahmen, die Gabel, den Dämpfer, den Hope LRS mit Schläuchen und Bereifung, die Achsen, den Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner und die Montage nebst sehr ausführlicher persönlicher Einweisung und erstem Setup für das Bike. All dies ist schon mal eine Ansage in Sachen Preis-Leistung und umfassenden Support!

Komplettiert wurde das Ganze mit einer Race Face Atlas Chinch Kurbel und Innenlager, Bionicon 32T Kettenblatt, C-Guide, Reverse Black One Pedalen, Magura MT-7 Disk 203mm V u. H, ODI Griffe, SQ-Lab Gel Sattel, XT Schaltwerk-11-fach Kassette-Kette-Shifter. Letzteres mag etwas einfallslos aussehen, ich kenne aber die Qualität und Funktion und finde es ok so. Der Preis für das gesamte Bike konnte so knapp unter € 3000 gehalten werden.

Ich hoffe mit meinem Komponentenmix eine Wahl getroffen zu haben die auch robusteren Einsatz verträgt, immerhin gilt es die Fahrfehler eines noch zu optimierenden Fahrers zu kompensieren. Nicht zuletzt weil bei meinem Körpershaping (also beim Gewicht nach unten, und ja, ich arbeite schon daran) noch Luft nach oben ist sollte das Material FR/DH-fähig sein.

Am WE hatte ich dann endlich die Möglichkeit die Fahreigenschaften zu checken. Nachdem ich beim ersten Aufsitzen in den Bionicon Werkshallen noch wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein auf der Kiste gewirkt haben muss, habe ich nun Etwas gefunden was man mit etwas Toleranz  als Sitzposition bezeichnen kann.

Ein wenig Justage an der Sattelstütze und am Vorbau/Lenker war hierzu notwendig. Die Position ist so ein guter Kompromiss: Leicht gestreckt auf Tour und bergauf, relativ aufrecht mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze wenn’s bergab geht, passt.

Das Handling des Bikes macht Spass, alles funktioniert, ein Indikator dafür, dass das Bike sorgsam zusammen geschraubt wurde. In der Ebene kommt man mit der Kombi 32T Kettenblatt und 11-42T Kassette gut klar, die Range erlaubt zwar keine Höchstgeschwindigkeiten aber das war auch nicht meine Intention.

Ungewohnt war für mich als Hardtailfahrer der Sag am Hinterbau und der im Verhältnis zu meinen Vorgängern alternierte Schwerpunkt. Mit anderen Worten fällt es mir beim Bionicon schwerer das Vorderrad in die Luft zu bekommen. Das hat weniger mit dem Rad ansich zu tun, als mit der Tatsache, dass ich dies im Verhältnis stärker mit Pedalantritt, denn vorzugsweise mit der Kombi Oberkörper-gestreckte Arme realisiert hatte. Da werden noch einige Stunden Übung investiert werden müssen, für Bunny Hops gilt Vergleichbares.

Die Treppen unterwegs hat das Evo weg gesteckt als wären sie gar nicht vorhanden.

Am Olympiaberg in München konnte ich dann die Up- und Downhillqualitäten testen . Ok, Ernst beiseite, ist natürlich wenig repräsentativ für das, was noch kommen kann und soll, aber als Eindruck ist zumindest selbst bei solch kleinem Versuchsterrain als Erkenntnis hängen geblieben dass 30 Zähne am vorderen Kettenblatt bei Ambitionen in Richtung Uphill eine gute Idee sein muss. Ich Trottel war übrigens so sehr mit dem Hochkurbeln beschäftigt, dass ich das BS völlig vergessen hatte! Hole ich umgehend nach!

Bergab kommt angesichts der Laufruhe viel Freude auf, Konzentration ist trotzdem eine gute Idee. Für den ersten Test fand ich die Erlebnisqualität schon sehr vielversprechend. An dieser sehr kurzen und wenig anspruchsvollen Abfahrt die Qualitäten der Gabel und des Dämpfers zu erwähnen fänd ich albern, Beides war dort noch nicht wirklich gefordert. Das, und analog dazu die entsprechenden Settings wird Thema sein wenn ich die Strecken rund um den Tegernsee erkunde. Darauf freue ich mich nach den ersten Eindrücken wie ein Schnitzel!

Dort wird dann auch die bislang nicht erwähnte Wendigkeit und das BS wieder auf dem Schirm sein. Aber hier ging es ja erstmal um die ersten Eindrücke und die lassen in mir schon mal den Schluss zu das richtige Bike gekauft zu haben! Es hat sich übrigens gegen das Cheetah Ignition und das Banshee Rune durchsetzen können, die ebenfalls in der engeren Wahl waren.


----------



## hulster (22. März 2016)

Hab ja schon auf "Gefällt mir" geklickt, aber eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich nicht gemacht - die XT 11-fach Kassette, die ist nämlich sackschwer.
Den LRS hättest du wahrscheinlich wahlweise mit XD Freilauf bekommen, oder? Dann ne SRAM GX Kassette drauf. Schaltwerk und Trigger lassen, aber ne SRAM Kette. Gäbe auch keine eingekerbten Freiläufe damit.
Der Funktion tut das aber keine Abbruch. Viel Spaß damit.
War gerade noch damit auf der Halde Hoppenbruch, da hat der Verein letztes Jahr ne wirklich tolle Strecke auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## Kauboi (22. März 2016)

Danke für den Tip. Das ist jetzt tatsächlich etwas unglücklich gelaufen, weil ich für das XT Paket nochmal explizit einen Freilauf für knapp über 70 Öcken kaufen musste , das hätte ich auch anders investieren können. Es ist ein wenig der Tatsache geschuldet dass ich das SRAM Zeug nicht kenne, insofern nicht wusste "was dran gehört" hätte an ein Bike dieser Klasse....

Ich habe es aber nun auf dem Zettel und angesichts der Überlegung einen zweiten LRS anzuschaffen hat die Idee Potenzial. Halde Hoppenbruch hab ich mal in die Suchmaschine gespechtet, schon ziemlich geil!


----------



## slowbeat (22. März 2016)

Größe M bei 184cm, warum hast Du denn nicht das unter Garantie passendere in Größe L genommen?


----------



## Kauboi (23. März 2016)

Weil ich, wie ich bereits schrob, kleine Rahmengrößen aufgrund ihrer Agilität und Stabilität bevorzuge. Den optimalen Rahmen aus standardisierten Größen zu ermitteln ist ohnehin so leicht nicht möglich weil der menschliche Körper keinen genormten Standards entspricht. Der eine hat einen Längeren Oberkörper, der nächste lange Beine.... In gewisser Weise ist es eine von mir gehegte Tradition eher kompakte Bikes zu fahren.

*Edit:* Hab noch einen kleinen Nachschlag gefunden und freue mich, dass ich mit meiner Haltung nicht ganz allein dastehe. Freeride Magazin Februar 2015:

*Die richtige Größe*

Interessant: die Zunahme der Reach-Werte über die Jahre (siehe Kasten rechts unten). Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr macht sich natürlich auch die Umstellung auf 27,5-Zoll bemerkbar. Dennoch: Der Trend geht – beeinflusst vom Rennsport – zu großen Rahmen für mehr Laufruhe. Manche Hersteller empfehlen daher L, wo sie vor Kurzem noch zu M geraten haben. Das Plus an Laufruhe erkauft man sich aber mit schlechterem Handling. Keine gute Idee, wie wir finden.

*FAZIT*: Aus dem hochkarätigen Testfeld stechen vier Bikes besonders heraus: Kona, Giant, Bionicon und Rose. Kona ist der Handlings-Favorit mit breiten Einsatz, Giant trumpft auf mit bester Leistung bergab und das Duo Bionicon und Rose mit Top-Leistungen in allen Disziplinen.


Und Testergebnis Bionicon Edison Evo, hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht gesehen (10 von 10 Punkten):
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/bionicon-edison-evo-im-test/a24129.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo-Lu (11. Juni 2016)

So, Leute, ab heute bin ich hier auch öfters. Gestern frisch vom Tegernsee samt Schubi bei mir eingetroffen. Laufräder, Reifen und Bremse sind modifiziert. 14,3 kg sind es am Ende geworden. Bin schwer begeistert vom Rad und noch mehr vom Service. Mehr geht wirklich nicht!Nochmal 1000 mal Danke an den Tegernsee!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Juni 2016)

sehr nett


----------



## Sackmann (11. Juni 2016)

Endlich hast du dein Bike!!! Hat ja auch einiges hin- und her gegeben mit den ganzen Extrawürsten, bis dann alles da war.
Aber schön ist´s geworden! Eines der schönsten Kundenbikes bisher, wie ich finde!

Nur doof, dass der bei dir nicht passt:





Für alle anderen (die, die 1-fach vorne fahren) gibt´s bei mir ab sofort diesen Hebel für Sattelstützen zum Vorbestellen. Ist doch ein wenig schicker, als der originale Hebel.  Passt übrigens direkt an Matchmaker Schellen, oder auch an eine normale SRAM Schalthebelschelle.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Juni 2016)

Interessant, wenn auch teuer. Hast du mal Bilder in montiertem Zustand?
Btw. ich fahre links einen Sainthebel, falls du Montagetipps loswerden willst


----------



## Sackmann (11. Juni 2016)

Naja, teuer ist halt relativ... Irgendwie will ich ja auch noch ein bisschen was dran verdienen...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Juni 2016)

ja klar, teuer ist relativ. Sieht ja auch wertig aus fürs Geld, sofern man das vom Photo beurteilen kann.
Da brauch ich für den Sainthebel wieder so ein Trickstuffdingsbums, vermute ich.
Komm ich da mit ein wenig Luft ohne Fummelei am Bioniconswitch vorbei, oder muss ich da trotzdem noch genau austarieren? Die Winkel zwischen Switch und Bremse lassen sich da nicht wirklich einschätzen, Perspektive und so.


----------



## Sackmann (11. Juni 2016)

Ja, die zwei Schmiedeformen müssen ja auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Dann werden die beiden Teile noch CNC bearbeitet, anodisiert und dann gelasert. Zug ist auch schon dabei, Verpackung kostet Geld, PayPal Gebühren trägt auch der Verkäufer und kostenloser Versand sind ebenfalls Sachen, die Kunden dann gerne nicht mit berücksichtigen. Wir sind ne kleine Firma und produzieren eben keine 10.000 Stück davon. Irgenwie will ich ja auch noch bissl was verdienen. Ach ja, die Zeit, die ich da reinstecke, die rechne ich schon gar nicht...

P.S.: Es gibt doch im Shop eine Variante mit I-Spec B Adapter für Shimano Bremsen. I-Spec II folgt in Kürze.
Ob und wie das mit der Saint und Bionicon Knopf aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Mit der MT7 geht´s jedenfalls.


----------



## ABBiker (11. Juni 2016)

@Sackmann  : dein EVO gefällt mir super.  Ich hoffe, dass die Gabel auch für die Allgemeinheit kommt. Genau wie die Farbe und die Geometrie.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2016)

Link zum Shop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (12. Juni 2016)

In Stefan's Signatur:
http://bikeyoke.mysimplestore.com


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2016)

Danke, das ist schon sehr versteckt.


----------



## hulster (12. Juni 2016)

Da unterstütz ich doch lieber Sacki, als RF oder KS noch nen 10er mehr in den Rachen zu schmeißen.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Da unterstütz ich doch lieber Sacki, als RF oder KS noch nen 10er mehr in den Rachen zu schmeißen.


Der ks ist aber schon um einiges günstiger

Und hat wenigstens eine eigene schelle dabei


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Da unterstütz ich doch lieber Sacki, als RF oder KS noch nen 10er mehr in den Rachen zu schmeißen.


sehe ich ähnlich, wobei die Lieferbarkeit für das Teil mit i-spec-Adapter mich befürchten lässt, dass ich es bis dahin vergessen habe


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Der ks ist aber schon um einiges günstiger
> 
> Und hat wenigstens eine eigene schelle dabei


der Southpaw ist nett und sieht auch gut aus, ist aber zum einen nicht aus dem vollen gemacht und zum anderen ist die optimale Einstellerei bei Konfiguration wie in Sackis Bildern auch wieder Fummelei, weil der B-Switch dann wieder gern im Weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (13. Juni 2016)

Die Klemmung des Southpaw ist nicht wirklich gut - man kann zwar viele Positionen einstellen, aber bis das dann sitzt... Die Drehmomente bzw Kräfte auf den beiden Kontaktpunkten sind denke ich schon sehr hoch. Carbonlenker werden das nicht mögen!?
Kostet außerdem auch 30-40 Euro und ist nie lieferbar...

Die Kombination mit dem B-Switch würde mich auch interessieren. Gibts Bilder?


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juni 2016)

Bilder sind doch oben schon...


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Die Klemmung des Southpaw ist nicht wirklich gut - man kann zwar viele Positionen einstellen, aber bis das dann sitzt... Die Drehmomente bzw Kräfte auf den beiden Kontaktpunkten sind denke ich schon sehr hoch. Carbonlenker werden das nicht mögen!?
> Kostet außerdem auch 30-40 Euro und ist nie lieferbar...
> 
> Die Kombination mit dem B-Switch würde mich auch interessieren. Gibts Bilder?


Ich verwende ihm jetzt über 1 jahr zuerst am carbon lenker jetzt am alu ohne probleme 

Und als drehmoment reicht 2nm ohne probleme 

Lg


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juni 2016)

Der Southpaw ist prinzipiell ne coole Geschichte, und den hab ich zuvor auch gefahren. Der Southpaw ist aber nicht Matchmaker kompatible und benötigt IMMER seine eigene Schelle. 
Mit dem B-Switch links unterm Lenker war´s ein ganz schönes Gefummel, bis ich den wirklich passend hatte. Danach war´s super. Die Schellen benötigen allerdings bei (m)einem Carbonlenker wirklich ziemliches Drehmoment, damit sie nicht verrutschen.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Juni 2016)

Was ich an der ganzen Geschichte nicht verstehe: da baut man sich sein Nike auf 1-Fach um und alle Welt lobt den aufgeräumten Lenker und was baut man sich dran?! Einen Hebel der 1 zu 1 so aussieht, wie ein Schalthebel, der genauso ausladend und platzeinnehmend ist, wie alles, was vorher auch dran war. 
Mich würde ja was filigraneres reizen. 
Aber da ich dank Reverb eh an deren Hebel gebunden bin, stellt sich mir die Frage auch gar nicht. 
Also weiter nach der Werbung 



Sascha


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juni 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Southpaw ist prinzipiell ne coole Geschichte, und den hab ich zuvor auch gefahren. Der Southpaw ist aber nicht Matchmaker kompatible und benötigt IMMER seine eigene Schelle.
> Mit dem B-Switch links unterm Lenker war´s ein ganz schönes Gefummel, bis ich den wirklich passend hatte. Danach war´s super. Die Schellen benötigen allerdings bei (m)einem Carbonlenker wirklich ziemliches Drehmoment, damit sie nicht verrutschen.


Mir persönlich sind hebel mit eigener schelle lieber

Was mir auch bei deinen hebel fehlt ist wie beim ks eine maden schraube um den zug zu befestigen, den wen man wie ich zb eine kontakt switch benuzt wird die tonne am seil bei der stütze benötigt 

Lg


----------



## Felger (13. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Die Kombination mit dem B-Switch würde mich auch interessieren. Gibts Bilder?





Sackmann schrieb:


> Bilder sind doch oben schon...



sorry - bin gleich auf deine bike-yoke-seite gegangen 
Auch bilder mit den Avid/SRAM Griffen oder auch Problem Solver für Shimano vorhanden?
Der auf deinem Bild ist der Magura für rechts, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Was mir auch bei deinen hebel fehlt ist wie beim ks eine maden schraube um den zug zu befestigen, den wen man wie ich zb eine kontakt switch benuzt wird die tonne am seil bei der stütze benötigt


An einer Varainte für z.B. die neue Fox Stütze, oder die Contact Switch SL arbeiten wir gerade. Die haben den zug halt gerade andersrum montiert.

@ Felger: Für welche Seite die Magura Schelle jetzt eigentlich gedacht ist, kann ich dir gerade gar nicht sagen. Ich benutze die halt auf der Seite, wo ich den Ausleger benötige. Ist bei SRAM MMX auch so. Der Eine fährt den Ausleger rechts, der andere links.
Bilder für Shimano i-Spec B könnte ich mal machen, wenn ich Zeit finde. Den Adapter habe ich schon hier, und funktioniert bei einer Saint perfekt, das habe ich schon probiert. Allerdings hab ich jetzt grad keinen Bock nur für das Foto zweimal umzumontieren. Alle drei Testhebel Hebel sind momentan an Magura Bremsen mit Magura "Matchmaker" montiert. Zwei davon an LEV Integra und einer davon an einer anderen Stütze...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. Juni 2016)

an einer anderen Stütze...??? Ohne Produktbezeichnung könnte man schon wieder von B-Labs träumen


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juni 2016)

Warum von B-Labs träumen...??? Was da drauf steht ist doch egal, solange es von mir kommt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. Juni 2016)

mehr Input bitte


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juni 2016)

Dazu gibt´s später mehr Input...


----------



## Resibiker (14. Juni 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Southpaw ist prinzipiell ne coole Geschichte, und den hab ich zuvor auch gefahren. Der Southpaw ist aber nicht Matchmaker kompatible und benötigt IMMER seine eigene Schelle.


Wenn man wie Ich aus einem fernen Land kommt wo die Höchste Erhebung nur 560m hat und mann schon in der Alt Herren Manschaft mitfährt, dann hat mann sein EVO auf 2x11 umgerüstet, also bleibt nur der Soutpaw weil kein Matchmaker platz mehr frei ist.


----------



## hulster (14. Juni 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die haben den zug halt gerade andersrum montiert.



Das kannste dann -wenn fertig - auch mal in den Moveloc Threads posten. Die suchen auch händeringend ne Alternative. Bei der Original ist die Klemmung im Hebel zwar gut gelöst, aber von der Bauform her halt wie LEV und Konsorten und ursprünglich ohne Winkelführung.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Juni 2016)

Wie du den Southpaw zusammen mit nem Umwerferhebel unterkriegen willst würde ich gern mal sehen...


----------



## 1st_Parma (25. Juni 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dazu gibt´s später mehr Input...


Wann ist "später"?
Ich hoffe doch bald!


----------



## Sackmann (25. Juni 2016)

eurobike steht vor der tür...


----------



## luCYnger (23. Juli 2016)

Mein Ersatzteil-Muli ist endlich fertig  :




morgen kommen noch die Eisdielen-Gummis runter und was praktisches drauf


----------



## ABBiker (23. Juli 2016)

Das sieht richtig schick aus! Hast du dich selbst um die Farbe gekümmert und wenn ja, gab es von B einen unbehandelten, also wirklichen raw Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (23. Juli 2016)

Danke, is selbst lackiert.
Bionicon weigert sich ja standhaft so pornöse Farbe ins Sortiment aufzunehmen.

die Raw-Rahmen haben eine hauchdünne seidenmatt-Klarlackschicht drauf. Ohne kann man nicht kriegen.


----------



## ABBiker (23. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte sie hätten unter der Hand vielleicht eine Ausnahme gemacht.


----------



## slash-sash (8. August 2016)

So, falls jemand noch nen RAW mit blackline Update sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/817085-bionicon-edison-evo-160mm-rahmenset-raw-blackline



Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (9. August 2016)

Schade, dass du das fast noch jungfräuliche Bike verkaufst. Darf man fragen, warum?


----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So, falls jemand noch nen RAW mit blackline Update sucht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/817085-bionicon-edison-evo-160mm-rahmenset-raw-blackline
> Sascha



Das ist sowas von der falsche Fred hier 

Btw: DAS hier würde mich mal interessieren!
Ist das schwarzer (  ) Humor oder steckt wirklich was dahinter:

_'.......Bedeutet, dass die Gabel und der Dämpfer in komplett schwarz gehalten sind, was einen super Kontrast zum RAW-Rahmen darstellt, aber vor allem im Vergleich zu den sonst verbauten Gabeln und Dämpfer einen ordentlichen Funktionszugewinn darstellt. *Erst die beiden Teile machen aus dem Evo auch ein richtiges Enduro*.....'_

Vielleicht stehe ich auch auf'm Schlauch, aber ich kann mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen....

Bitte klär mich auf..... 

Und ja: Mich würde auch interessieren, warum du es verkaufst.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (9. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So, falls jemand noch nen RAW mit blackline Update sucht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/817085-bionicon-edison-evo-160mm-rahmenset-raw-blackline
> 
> ...



Ich würde es nicht verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. August 2016)

Liebe Bionicon-Gemeinde. 
Vielen Dank für eure Art der Anteilnahme 

Es ist wie in der Bundesliga: Spieler kommen, Spieler gehen; Bikes kommen, Bikes gehen. Meine Frau freut es, dass es nur Fahrräder sind und nicht … 

Ihr seid eine ganz spezielle und manchmal auch sonderbare Art der MTB-Gattung. Wo, in welchem anderen Hersteller-Forum würde man sich da drüber wundern, dass eines ihrer Spezies verkauft wird?! Nirgendwo!!!

Gerade die Leute, die in X-ter Generation ein Bionicon besitzen, werden es nicht verstehen, dass man sein Bike verkauft, geschweige denn ein Bionicon  

Und da ich lange genug im Bionicon-Forum mitlese, bzw. selber aktiv bin, werde ich es tunlichst vermeiden, mich hier auf Diskussionen einzulassen. Schon gar nicht da drüber, welche Vorstellung ICH von einem Enduro habe. Enduro ist dem DH näher, als dem CC. Somit ist ein Vector HLR auch eher ein Enduro Dämpfer, als ein Magura Dämpfer und macht somit für MICH aus dem Evo erst ein Enduro. 
Der optische Eindruck eines HLR gehört da ebenfalls eher hin. Aber das Thema Optik und Bionicon, bzw. die Design-Vorstellung eines Bioniconisti hatten wir ja schon hinlänglich in Form des Rahmendesigns durchgekaut. Wie gesagt: speziell und oftmals auch sonderbar. 
Es darf also weiter geschmunzelt werden 

Und vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere Bionicon-Pilot sich ja doch noch nen Evo aufbauen. Somit finde ich es legitim, dem Forum als einziges zu informieren, dass es für ihn die Möglichkeit gibt. 
Folglich ist das hier der sowas von richtige Fred 

Das Evo ist und bleibt ein top Bike; Geile Optik, geile Verarbeitung und super Geo. Aber manchmal, ja was manchmal?! Ich weis es selber nicht. Aber es ist so. 
Nicht jeder versteht die Trennung seines Kumpels von einer Traumfrau 
Und vielleicht findet sich ja auch gar kein Prinz, der das Evo wieder zum Leben erwachen lässt. Dann fahre ich es halt weiter. 

So, und wer jetzt tief Luft geholt hat, ob der Antwort, die ich gegeben habe, setzt sich jetzt noch mal kurz und liest das Ganze noch mal von vorne und stellt sich dabei einen positiv gestimmten Sascha dabei vor. Denn so ist der Artikel gemeint. 



Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Somit ist ein Vector HLR auch eher ein Enduro Dämpfer, als ein Magura Dämpfer
> Sascha



Ah, danke für die Antwort, sowas wollte ich hören.

Ja, vom Dämpfer her gebe ich dir recht: Ich würde gerne mal den HLR am Evo testen.
Der Magura spricht zwar super an, aber mir fehlt die Endprogression (trotz reichlich Fett  ).
An meinem SS dagegen ist er der Wahnsinn!!
Spricht supersensibel an und, warum auch immer, wird er tatsächlich so progressiv gegen 'Ende', wie ich es mir wünsche.

Ich habe außer meinen 2 Bionicons auch noch 2 andere Bikes, so ist es nicht .

Mich würde dennoch interessieren, was du jetzt anstatt dem Evo fährst.
Gibt viele tolle Bikes....


----------



## Promontorium (9. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nicht jeder versteht die Trennung seines Kumpels von einer Traumfrau



, weil er schon da weiß, daß es ein Fehler ist und er den Kumpel vor einer großen Dummheit bewahren will.

Q.e.d.! 

@slash-sash: Meine Glaskugel ist grad frisch von der Inspektion zurück, alles funktioniert bestens. Und ich meine da ein... Moment... aaah, ja... ein Commencal Meta AM V4 zu sehen!?


----------



## Votec Tox (9. August 2016)

Natürlich sind wir speziell   bei uns gibt es ja auch das legendäre Klassentreffen, das solltest Du Dir noch gönnen bevor Du Dein Evo auseinanderrupfst. Aber man darf auch mit Fremdprodukten mitfahren  
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß Du das Alutech, welches Du vorher hattest, auch nicht lange gefahren bist.
Ist doch völlig legitim, wenn Du gern in kürzeren Abständen neue und ansere Bikes aufbaust und probierst.
Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen!
(Ich habe mir die letzten 1,5 Jahre einen modernen Ersatz für mein Bionicon Ironwood aufgebaut,  
aber das Ironwood bleibt in der Bikefamilie und wird nicht verkauft !)


----------



## slash-sash (9. August 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Q.e.d.!



Was heißt das denn?



Promontorium schrieb:


> @slash-sash: Meine Glaskugel ist grad frisch von der Inspektion zurück, alles funktioniert bestens. Und ich meine da ein... Moment... aaah, ja... ein Commencal Meta AM V4 zu sehen!?



Ja, das Forum ist schon sehr gläsern  Ist halt so. 
Bin mal gespannt. Wenn's nichts ist und das Evo noch da sein sollte, wird halt wieder getauscht. 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Natürlich sind wir speziell   bei uns gibt es ja auch das legendäre Klassentreffen, das solltest Du Dir noch gönnen bevor Du Dein Evo auseinanderrupfst.



Das habe ich mir schon eingetragen, hätte auch tierisch Bock drauf, aber ich weis nich nicht, ob ich es realisieren kann. 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß Du das Alutech, welches Du vorher hattest, auch nicht lange gefahren bist.



Doch, bin es 4 Jahre gefahren. Also für mich ist das schon lange. Das längste, war das '05er Specialized Enduro. Das hatte ich 5 Jahre. 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig legitim, wenn Du gern in kürzeren Abständen neue und ansere Bikes aufbaust und probierst.



Mhh. Ich würde aber gerne "sesshaft" werden. 



Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (9. August 2016)

Quod erat/esset demonstrandum! (Was zu beweisen wäre/war!)

Falls Du tiefer einsteigen willst: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quod_erat_demonstrandum


----------



## slash-sash (9. August 2016)

Nee lass mal lieber. Werde ich nie wieder brauchen. 
Fand ich in der Schule schon immer affig unter die Matheaufgaben "w.z.b.w." (was zu beweisen war) drunter schreiben zu müssen. Ich glaube, in der Physio-Ausbildung hatte ich auch mal so ne Begegnung der dritten Art. 
Sei's drum. 



Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (9. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich glaube, in der Physio-Ausbildung hatte ich auch mal so ne Begegnung der dritten Art.



Aber wohl nicht in den Therapiefächern. Da ist vieles noch im Reich der Spekulationen, wenngleich es immer besser wird. Zu wenig Evidenzbasiertheit, wenn einem das wichtig ist als grundsätzlicher Infragesteller. Aber lassen wir das lieber, gehört hier nicht hin!

*Weiter mit Bionicon!!!*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. August 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> *Weiter mit Bionicon!!!*


_Very strong_, wie der Lateiner sagt.


----------



## Felger (21. September 2016)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Sorry, habe mich nicht 100% klar ausgedrückt. @luCYnger und @4mate haben es ja schon erklärt. Hier noch ein Foto wie das dann aussieht. Anhang anzeigen 429663









@Sackmann: was hast du für Notfälle mit auf Tour? Habt ihr hier was oder muss man basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (21. September 2016)

Ich hab nichts für Dergleichen für Notfälle mit auf Tour. Ich hab mir seitdem ich Fahrradfahre noch kein Schaltuge abgerissen.
Vorher verlier ich mein dämliches XX1 Schaltwerk, das sich immer an der Befestigung löst.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. September 2016)

Abreißen ist auch nicht das Problem... beim SuperS damals mehrfach das Schaltauge verbogen, beim IW und Evo allerdings noch nie.
Und zum Verbiegen reichten schon Äste in einem Hohlweg.


----------



## luCYnger (21. September 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts für Dergleichen für Notfälle mit auf Tour. Ich hab mir seitdem ich Fahrradfahre noch kein Schaltuge abgerissen.
> Vorher verlier ich mein dämliches XX1 Schaltwerk, das sich immer an der Befestigung löst.


Ordentlich Loctite aufs Gewinde machen...


----------



## Felger (21. September 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts für Dergleichen für Notfälle mit auf Tour. Ich hab mir seitdem ich Fahrradfahre noch kein Schaltuge abgerissen.
> Vorher verlier ich mein dämliches XX1 Schaltwerk, das sich immer an der Befestigung löst.



ok, ich hatte schon 2(-3?) mal ein defektes Schaltauge. ist schon traumhaft, wenn man dann einen Ersatz (und passendes Werkzeug) dabei hat. Aktuell fahre ich es aber noch umsonst mit rum


----------



## physshred (21. September 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts für Dergleichen für Notfälle mit auf Tour. Ich hab mir seitdem ich Fahrradfahre noch kein Schaltuge abgerissen.
> Vorher verlier ich mein dämliches XX1 Schaltwerk, das sich immer an der Befestigung löst.



passiert mir auch. im alva muste ich zwei plastikspacer zwischen schaltwerk und auge packen, weil es sonst zu weit drinnen war.
ich habs dann mit locktite gelöst. mir is es aber am trail auch schon mal abgefault...


----------



## proschinger (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab heute eine kaputte Speiche an meinem Evo entdeckt.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Ersatzspeichen her bekomme?
Habe auf Anhieb nichts passendes gefunden...
Ist noch der original Laufradsatz drauf (DT Swiss Spline two)
Danke


----------



## proschinger (2. Oktober 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...-2-0-1-8-Speichen-SPLINE-ONE-TWO-5-St-p45829/
hab welche gefunden
284mm kann man schon auch am Vorderrad reinschrauben oder?


----------



## luCYnger (7. Oktober 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Danke.
> Tadaa ,
> hier isser endlich, der kleinste, smarteste Werkzeug-Adapter fürs Evo-Schaltauge :
> 
> ...


... so nachdem die Sache echt lange vor sich hingedümpelt ist,
hatte ich heute Gelegenheit wegen dem Preis nachzufragen.
ich kriege zu Ende Oktober eine kleine Serie von 20 Stk
Stückpreis ist 4 € zuzügl Versand, falls nötig.

Material ist Edelstahl, wie beim Prototyp. Das Finish wird allerdings besser, da Glasperlgestrahlt.

Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich

Gruß Lutz


----------



## rasometer (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Lutz,
bin begeistert, Kontakt haben wir ja schon, muss das hier im Forum aber noch mal loswerden.
Sehr schöne Lösung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (3. Februar 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Vecnum im März bestellt und bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen. Ich glaub, das wird nichts mehr! Ärgerlich, das Ganze - keine Info, nichts nada....


 
Nach nun fast zwei Jahren habe ich gestern die Vecnum geliefert bekommen! 
Heute eingebaut und getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei, ist super verarbeitet und macht mich glücklich, da ich endlich mein Kabelprovisorium von der Reverb abbauen konnte


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Februar 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Nach nun fast zwei Jahren habe ich gestern die Vecnum geliefert bekommen!
> Heute eingebaut und getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei, ist super verarbeitet und macht mich glücklich, da ich endlich mein Kabelprovisorium von der Reverb abbauen konnte


Ich bewundere deine geduld spätestens nach 4 wochen hätte gerne ich storniert


----------



## bolg (3. Februar 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich bewundere deine geduld spätestens nach 4 wochen hätte gerne ich storniert


Ja, ich weiß auch nicht! Das Konzept hat mir gefallen und da keine Not herrschte, dachte ich mir "....guck mal was passiert"! Außerdem hat @damage0099 den Slogan "Hab Geduld" rausgehauen 

Aber nu isse ja da!!!


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2017)

@bolg : Genau 
Echt affengeil, die Moveloc! 3x  hoch!
Wobei meine Rase am SS immer noch problemlos läuft....


----------



## hulster (4. Februar 2017)

Und mittlerweile ja die Revive gibt. Ich hatte meine Moveloc ja abgeben, weil ich weder am Evo noch am Phantom ne vernünftige Verlegung fand.
Mein Sorge war ja damals primär die Sorge, ne andere Stütze könnte beim AlpX den Dienst versagen. Und das bleibt für mich der primär Vorteil. Irgendwas kann man sich immer basteln, dass man die Stütze mechanisch ans halten kriegt.
Davon ab hab ich es durchaus geschafft den Bolzen zu verschleissen.
Sonst bin ich bisher nur KS gefahren. Und ohne große Probleme.
Die Revive topt ne KS aber vor allen Dingen im normalen Bedienverhalten, von der Reset Option mal abgesehen.
Und preislich scheint sie zwar erstmal teuer, wer aber ne andere Stütze mit Trigger fahren will, ist schnell in ähnlichen Preis-Regionen.
Sprich - ich würde mit meiner Erfahrung eher ne Revive, als ne Moveloc. 
Ach ja - ein kleiner negativer Punkt zur Moveloc noch. Sie ist relativ empfindlich, was die Klemmung angeht. Nen ungünstiges Sattelrohr oder Klemme kann da schonmal Spass bedeuten. Vecnum schreibt ja auch ihre unbeschreiblich hässliche Klemme vor.

@bolg - wenn du da Probleme hast, probier mal nen Tune Schraubwürger. Die sorgt für ne ziemlich gleichmässige Klemmung. Und hält auch die Belastung am Evo problemlos.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Februar 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile ja die Revive gibt. Ich hatte meine Moveloc ja abgeben, weil ich weder am Evo noch am Phantom ne vernünftige Verlegung fand.
> Mein Sorge war ja damals primär die Sorge, ne andere Stütze könnte beim AlpX den Dienst versagen. Und das bleibt für mich der primär Vorteil. Irgendwas kann man sich immer basteln, dass man die Stütze mechanisch ans halten kriegt.
> Davon ab hab ich es durchaus geschafft den Bolzen zu verschleissen.
> Sonst bin ich bisher nur KS gefahren. Und ohne große Probleme.
> ...


Naja es gibt zum glück noch andere sorglos stützen  
Und wen ich meine gaint hernehme ist preis leistung unschagbar und macht keine zicken  

Im gegensatz zur alten reverb die beaucht da etwas mehr aufmeksamkeit aber seit ich die leitung mit shimano öl gefüllt habe geht die auch besser ... 

Aber 2 jahre würde ich auf gar keinen teil warten  

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2017)

Meine Moveloc funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Und selbst wenn ich 'fest' klemme....die Stütze läuft immer gleich gut.
Zugverlegung stört mich nicht.
Ich genieße die 200mm 
Verschleiß wird sich zeigen.
Derzeit noch alles wie neu


----------



## hulster (4. Februar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Meine Moveloc funktioniert ohne Probleme.
> Und selbst wenn ich 'fest' klemme....die Stütze läuft immer gleich gut.
> Zugverlegung stört mich nicht.
> Ich genieße die 200mm
> ...



Und 200 mm ist wirklich ein Argument. 

Ne 175er könnte ich vielleicht auch noch fahren, aber dann wäre wohl Ende.
Aber 160 reicht mir völlig.


----------



## bolg (5. Februar 2017)

[/QUOTE]@bolg - wenn du da Probleme hast, probier mal nen Tune Schraubwürger. Die sorgt für ne ziemlich gleichmässige Klemmung. Und hält auch die Belastung am Evo problemlos.[/QUOTE]


Ich habe mir die Originalklemme gleich mit bestellt. Hatte keine Lust auf Experimente, aber vielleicht gönne ich mir mal den Spaß, ob es mit der Standardklemme tatsächlich Funktionsprobleme gibt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. März 2017)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den X-Fusion Vector mit Bioniconsystem aus meinem Evo in einem anderen Bike fahren kann?
Quasi eine Art Universer, nur anders herum, sodass das der Bioniconadapterdapter, der ja das fehlende Dämpferauge ersetzt, gegen eine andere Art Adapter mit Dämpferrauge ersetzt wird und das noch möglichst auf eine Einbaulänge von 216 mm.

Die Yokes von Specialized scheinen ja auf ähnliche Weise mit den Dämpfern verschraubt zu sein. Unter Specialized habe ich nix Vergleichbares gefunden. Ideen?


----------



## hulster (15. März 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Die Yokes von Specialized scheinen ja auf ähnliche Weise mit den Dämpfern verschraubt zu sein. Unter Specialized habe ich nix Vergleichbares gefunden. Ideen?



So rum sieht wahrscheinlich schlecht aus. Speci will weder, dass die Dämpfer in anderen Räder gefahren werden, noch normale in deren Rahmen. Für Letzteres gibt es eine Lösung (Sacki - Bikeyoke), hilft dir aber nicht. Für den Bionicon X-Fusion wird das ähnlich sein.
Eventuell bekommt man das Standrohr als Ersatzteil.


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2017)

Weiß zufällig jemand das Gewicht der X12-Steckachse?

Würde gern ne leichtere fahren.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit <30g gemacht?


----------



## slash-sash (26. März 2017)

Du? Was leichteres? 
Ich dachte damage und leicht passt nicht zusammen?!





Sascha


----------



## hulster (26. März 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand das Gewicht der X12-Steckachse?
> 
> Würde gern ne leichtere fahren.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit <30g gemacht?



Das ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2017)

Ach kommt schon, Jungs....die paar Gramm weniger am Hinterteil machen mich filigran wie ne Gazelle


----------



## rasometer (27. März 2017)

Hi Damage,
kann heute Abend mal wiegen.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, Jungs....die paar Gramm weniger am Hinterteil machen mich filigran wie ne Gazelle


Mir fällt da spontan die Kudu-Antilope ein. Meintest du die?

[color= grey]Noch verwirrender wird es, wenn man sich unter einer Gazelle – wie es manchmal neidvoll für einige Frauen im Umgangsjargon verwendet wird – eine lange, schlanke Person vorstellt. Denn wenn schon, dann sind Gazellen kleine, dünne Antilopen, die gut springen können.  [/color][color= grey]

[/color]


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> Hi Damage,
> kann heute Abend mal wiegen.
> LG


Danke


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> Hi Damage,
> kann heute Abend mal wiegen.
> LG


Und?


----------



## rasometer (28. März 2017)

Hi Damage,
war leider zu spät dran gestern. Sorry, liefer ich heute nach!
LG


----------



## rasometer (28. März 2017)




----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2017)

hey rasometer,
vielen Dank!
Na dann lohnt es sich ja 
30g


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. März 2017)

rasometer schrieb:


> Hi Damage,
> war leider zu spät dran gestern. Sorry, liefer ich heute nach!
> LG


Und was für ein Teil/Marke ist das. Wie lange bist du die Achse gefahren. Welche Trails fährst du? Wo kann man die Achse kaufen? Danke!


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2017)

Er hat ja die ori von Bionicon auf der Waage.
Es gibt aber welche um die 20-25g.
Deshalb fragte ich auch nach Erfahrungen.....
Achja: Dokk_Mustang: Nach mir darfst nicht gehen....mein Name ist Programm


----------



## rasometer (28. März 2017)

@ DOKK: Original Bionicon Rolling Chassis! Das sagt wohl alles über die Haltbarkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (28. März 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Er hat ja die ori von Bionicon auf der Waage.
> Es gibt aber welche um die 20-25g.
> Deshalb fragte ich auch nach Erfahrungen.....
> Achja: Dokk_Mustang: Nach mir darfst nicht gehen....mein Name ist Programm


Du willst doch nicht im Ernst 15 - 20 gr  an der Achse einsparen 
noch wo dein Name doch Programm ist 

einmal weniger tief Luft geholt, haste mehr eingespart, bei gleicher Solidität 


ich glaub ja, du willst von langer Hand n Aprilscherz konstruieren...
oder
die gelangweilten , auf News wartenden dudes unterhalten


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2017)

Nene, bin mein Rad am abspecken...und von 15.9 jetzt auf 14.45....da geht noch was


----------



## luCYnger (28. März 2017)

wie hast du denn da 15,9 hingekriegt ?
mein 180er wiegt mit dem Vector 14,7
das  160er mit Magura 14,4, fahr ich aber aktuell mit ner Hammerschmidt-Kurbel und daher + 1 Kilo

also vielleicht solltest du den Hobel einfach nur mal sauber machen 

edit: achsoja, haste ja schon, bei 14,45 kg


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> wie hast du denn da 15,9 hingekriegt ?
> mein 180er wiegt mit dem Vector 14,7
> das  160er mit Magura 14,4, fahr ich aber aktuell mit ner Hammerschmidt-Kurbel und daher + 1 Kilo
> 
> ...


Brauchst halt vernünftige federn und schon hast nicht mehr so ein leichtgewicht  

Meins liegt auch bei knapp 16 und der dreck is unten

Lg


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2017)

Baron 2.5 mit 1.3kg...


----------



## luCYnger (29. März 2017)

Schußsichere Ausführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2017)

Mmmmh - hab ein kleines Problem. Mal sehn ob einer ne Idee hat.
Seit kurzem habe ich nen komischen Effekt im Wiegetritt. Da fühlt sich beim entlasten der Hinterbau an, als ob irgendetwas lose wäre, ziemlich deutlich.
Habe aber nix gefunden. Laufrad, Hinterbau, Dämpfer - alles fest. Im Stand auch nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## ABBiker (23. Mai 2017)

Alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus (Anzugsmomente beachten) fest? Bei mir hatte sich da auch Mal was gelockert.


----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus (Anzugsmomente beachten) fest? Bei mir hatte sich da auch Mal was gelockert.



yup - ist auch so nix zu merken. Hatte auch mal den Hauptbolzen lose. Wenn da was lose wäre müsste man es auch im Stand merken.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2017)

Negativkammer am Federbein schon zurückgesetzt?


----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Negativkammer am Federbein schon zurückgesetzt?



War das nicht nur beim Metric notwendig? Ein Hülse abziehen und das wars (ja weiß dass ich ihn dann erst aus dem B-Odo rausdrehen muss).


----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2017)

Musste bei Magura und x-Fusion machen.


----------



## luCYnger (23. Mai 2017)

nope, der Magura brauchts auch regelmäßig


----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Musste bei Magura und x-Fusion machen.



Aber einfach nur Hülse abziehen, richtig? Ich weiß es stand hier irgendwo, hab es aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Aber einfach nur Hülse abziehen, richtig? Ich weiß es stand hier irgendwo, hab es aber nicht mehr gefunden.


Ja, genau so. Vielleicht bei der Gelegenheit mal etwas Fett an die Dichtungen und den Staubabstreifer sauber machen.


----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ja, genau so. Vielleicht bei der Gelegenheit mal etwas Fett an die Dichtungen und den Staubabstreifer sauber machen.



Genau das alles erledigt. Richtig sauber gemacht. Abstreifer Hülse und Innen gefettet. Noch ein wenig Öl rein. Die Hülse wieder draufzukriegen, ist aber ein wenig basteiig (Ohne Schraubstock).
Die Buchsen Dämpferaufnahme war ich dann sehr begeistert. Hatte direkt mit Racingbros bestellt. Die gefallen mir besser als die Huber, die ich an meinen anderen Räder hatte. Die O-Ring Dichtung funktioniert echt gut. Von daher kaum Verschleiss. Zu demontieren sind sie auch noch deutlich einfacher. Braucht man keinen Montagetool für. Ein klein wenig Huber Fett dran und fertig.
Dann werden wir Morgen mal sehen.
Könnte das eigentlich nicht auch ohne Ausbau funktionieren, wenn man in Absenkpostion stellt? Dadurch kommt der B-Odo ja nochmal nen gutes Stück raus.

Danke soweit erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (23. Mai 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Die Hülse wieder draufzukriegen, ist aber ein wenig basteiig (Ohne Schraubstock).


 Zugstufe zudrehen hilft! 


> Könnte das eigentlich nicht auch ohne Ausbau funktionieren, wenn man in Absenkpostion stellt? Dadurch kommt der B-Odo ja nochmal nen gutes Stück raus.


Das dürfte nicht reichen.


----------



## hulster (23. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Zugstufe zudrehen hilft!



Danke - werd ich dann beim nächsten mal probieren.


----------



## Felger (24. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Zugstufe zudrehen hilft!
> Das dürfte nicht reichen.


Beim x fusion hats gereicht


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> Beim x fusion hats gereicht


War der Meinung, ich wär mal dran gescheitert.
Kann aber auch sein, dass  ich mich zu ungeschickt angestellt hab.


----------



## hulster (24. Mai 2017)

So - war die Negativ-Kammer.

Traurig, wie unauffällig man sich an Schlechtes gewöhnt. 

Hatte sich nämlich noch in anderen Sachen geäußert. Z.B. Wenn ich die Druckstufe hart gestellt hatte, wippte er zum Schluß ziemlich und fühlte sich immer wie so ein leichter Anschlag.
Egal - jetzt weiß woran ich es frühzeitig erkenne.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2017)

War bei mir am Magura auch...


----------



## hulster (24. Mai 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> War bei mir am Magura auch...



Bei mir auch der Magura....


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2017)

Das wird auch beim Vector air oder den anderen x-Fusion Federbeinen passieren, wenn man sie nicht ab und an zurücksetzt. Bei manchen früher, am spätesten sicher bei den Sacki-Vector.

Zweimal im Jahr die Luftkammer abziehen dauert in Summe 10 Minuten. Und das geht auch unterwegs flott. Beim Sacki-Vector halt ab und zu mal druck kontrollieren und evtl nachpumpen.


----------



## hulster (24. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Zweimal im Jahr die Luftkammer abziehen dauert in Summe 10 Minuten.



Yup - ich hatte mich nur vor der Demontage vom B-Odo gescheut. Hatte da mehr Bastelei befürchtet. Zudem besitze ich mittlerweile einen Gurtband-Schlüssel - eine meiner besten Investitionen.
Zur Häufigkeit - ich würde halt auf die Anzeichen achten und dann frühzeitig rangehen. Mag bei dem einen länger, dem anderen kürzer sein.
Auf jeden Fall die Gelegenheit nutzen, nen kleinen Service zu machen.

Zu Sackis Vector - war ich eigentlich schon immer scharf drauf. Fand aber, dass der Magura für mich erstaunlich gut funktioniert und ich zu selten die Fähigkeiten des Vektor (Sacki oder nicht) nutzen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusammen.
Ich bräuchte Eure Hilfe:
Wie lang ist beim Edison Evo 160 der Vector inkl. Bionicon System?
Oder auch; welche Dämpferlänge passt in den Rahmen?
Besten Dank!


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Oktober 2017)

216x63 mit Adapter


----------



## Sackmann (9. Oktober 2017)

Die "Dämpfereinbaulänge" inklusive Adapter beträgt im DH-Modus 250mm.
Der Hub beträgt 63mm.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 216x63 mit Adapter


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wie lang ist der Adapter / welche resultierende Dämpferlänge ergibt sich?


----------



## luCYnger (9. Oktober 2017)

Gesamtlänge inkl. Adapter ist 250 mm
Dämpfermaß ist 216 mm mit 63 mm Hub
Adapter ist demnach 34 mm lang


----------



## slash-sash (12. Oktober 2017)

Servus Leute. 
Kurze Frage in die Runde!
Ich weile ja schon länger nicht mehr unter den Bionicon-Piloten und habe aktuell mein Rahmen-/Gabel-Set im Bikemarkt 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1018621-bionicon-edison-evo-160
Jetzt habe ich einen Käufer, der mir den Rahmen abkaufen möchte und dem es egal ist, ob er den rahmen mit Dämpfer oder eben ohne kauft; natürlich mit Preisanpassung 
Möchte/Braucht/Will jemand einen Vector HLR für ein Evo haben? 
Wenn ja, bitte mit Preisvorstellung bei mir melden. 
Die Gabel werde ich dann auch noch rein stellen. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe ein ständiges Problem mit meinem SRAM Tretlager. Ständig heißt, dass ich es in der Regel nach vier bis sechs Wochen tauschen muss, da es anfängt zu knacken. In der Regel ist die Antriebsseite defekt, heute hatte ich allerdings das erste Mal den Defekt in der linken Seite. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass die Lager einer starken Belastung ausgesetzt sind aber müsste man nicht trotzdem eine längere Haltbarkeit erwarten können? Ich fahre etwa 100 Kilometer die Woche querfeldein und mit 90 Kilogramm bin ich auch kein Leichtgewicht mehr. Einen solch hohen Verschleiß an Tretlagern hatte ich bisher allerdings noch nie.


----------



## luCYnger (20. Oktober 2017)

bei mir halten diese Lager knapp ein Jahr, bei ähnlicher Fahrleistung...

zwischendurch wenns schwergängiger wird, mal ausbauen , sauber machen, nachfetten. Am besten mit einem nicht so zähen, möglichst wasserbeständigen Fett.

und vor allem, mach den Hobel nicht so oft mit Wasser sauber !


----------



## Deleted 325120 (20. Oktober 2017)

Sie werden ja nicht schwergängiger, sie fangen an zu knacken. Anfang des zweiten Quartals habe ich mir beim Fachhändler ein Lager einbauen lassen, das hielt nicht einmal eine Woche. Es wurde dann anstandslos getauscht. Als das neue Lager eingebaut wurde habe ich die Antriebsseite kontrolliert und es lief dort schon sehr rau. Daraufhin wurde es wieder ausgebaut, kontrolliert und eingeschickt. Da es bereits defekt gewesen sein muss, sagte man mir.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde es auch mal aufmachen und reinigen und fetten, bei meinem shimano sind zwei plastik kappen über den lagern die ziehe ich ab und dann kann ich das lager innen reinigen

Mein jetziges hat mitlerweile fast 6000 km drauf und ich bin schwerer als du 

Das gleiche mache ich auch bei den pressfitt lagern der anderen bikes die halten auch sehr lange

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Oktober 2017)

Bzw. Hast schon mal ein lager von einem anderen hersteller probiert ?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (20. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bzw. Hast schon mal ein lager von einem anderen hersteller probiert ?


Nein, bislang bin ich nur SRAM gefahren.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Oktober 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Nein, bislang bin ich nur SRAM gefahren.


Dann würde ich es zum testen mal probieren 

Sollte das neu fetten nichts bringen 

Lg


----------



## hulster (21. Oktober 2017)

- Also meine Knarzen zwar zur zeit ein wenig, aber scheinen sonst noch in Ordnung. Ich geh mittlerweile nirgendwo mehr ran, wenn es nicht grundsätzlich pflegebedürftig ist. So hab ich auch noch nie die Hinterbaulager angepackt.
Zum Thema Tretlager. Vielleicht mal nen komplettes neues Lager ausprobieren. Wheels MFG machen sehr gute Komplett-Lager (Enduro Bearings). Auch das Dichtungskonzept ist gut. Und sind auch nicht so teuer, aber teuer als das SRAM GXP Standard. TNC Hamburg ist ne Bezugsquelle.


----------



## englbert (21. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusammen,
nach meiner Erfahrung ist die "GXP BB DRIVE SIDE CAP" der anzunehmende Übeltäter. 

Der kleine Pfalz auf der Innenseite (welcher verhindern soll, dass dieses Plastikteil nach außen wandert) ist entweder grundsätzlich zu mickrig oder wird durch nen Zurückziehen der Kurbel bei der Montage platt gedrückt. Dann ist das Lager nicht mehr ordentlich geschützt, die radial formschlüssige Verbindung auf der Antriebsseite geht flöten usw.​
Seit ich mit O-Ringen auf der Kurbelachse zwischen "GXP BB DRIVE SIDE CAP" und Spider/DM KB arbeite halten die GXP Lager deutlich länger.

Grüße
Englbert


----------



## luCYnger (21. Oktober 2017)

BIONICON hat zumindest ne zeitlang auch O-ringe auf der drive side verbaut.
Das hilft auf jeden Fall.

Aber Fakt ist , das die SRAM GXP Lager  billig sind, sprich sehr schlecht abgedichtet .

Wenn man die aber rechtzeitig öffnet, mit ordentlich Bremsenreiniger säubert und wieder gut fettet, und das halt regelmäßig bei Bedarf, kann man die schon lange fahren.
Damit kann ich zur Not leben. Werde aber mal was anderes testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister2 (25. Mai 2018)

Hat zufällig jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen im EVO mit Vector parat? Möchte mir welche bei Huber bestellen.
Danke!


----------



## luCYnger (25. Mai 2018)

mister2 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen im EVO mit Vector parat? Möchte mir welche bei Huber bestellen.
> Danke!


Ø12,7 mm Lagervariante mit  22mm Einbaubreite


----------



## Sackmann (25. Mai 2018)

22.2mm um genau zu sein.


----------



## mister2 (25. Mai 2018)

Und Bolzendurchmesser 8 mm, nehm ich an?


----------



## hulster (25. Mai 2018)

mister2 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen im EVO mit Vector parat? Möchte mir welche bei Huber bestellen.
> Danke!



Schau mal bei Racing Bros, die wurden auch als Tuning Option mit dem EVO ausgeliefert worden. Immer noch nix dran und nicht wenig gefahren.
Viel einfacher zu handeln. Die Gleitlager sind 2-geteilt, haben einen Kragen und eine Nut in der ein O-Ring einliegt. Dadurch super gedichtet.
Viele Hersteller verbauen mittlerweile ähnliche Buchsen mit IGUS Gleitlagern, z.B. DVO. Meine sie auch in Willingen bei Fox gesehen zu haben.


----------



## luCYnger (26. Mai 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Racing Bros, die wurden auch als Tuning Option mit dem EVO ausgeliefert worden. Immer noch nix dran und nicht wenig gefahren.
> Viel einfacher zu handeln. Die Gleitlager sind 2-geteilt, haben einen Kragen und eine Nut in der ein O-Ring einliegt. Dadurch super gedichtet.
> Viele Hersteller verbauen mittlerweile ähnliche Buchsen mit IGUS Gleitlagern, z.B. DVO. Meine sie auch in Willingen bei Fox gesehen zu haben.


Meine RacingBros Buchsen hatten unten schon Spiel, und nicht zu knapp.
Habe beide Evos auf Huber Buchsen umgerüstet.
Kostet das gleiche oder sogar weniger und sind wesentlich besser.


----------



## hulster (26. Mai 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Meine RacingBros Buchsen hatten unten schon Spiel, und nicht zu knapp.
> Habe beide Evos auf Huber Buchsen umgerüstet.
> Kostet das gleiche oder sogar weniger und sind wesentlich besser.



Kann ich dir leider nicht beipflichten.
Und meinst du die Igus Gleitlager bei Huber verschleissen nicht?


----------



## luCYnger (27. Mai 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht beipflichten.
> Und meinst du die Igus Gleitlager bei Huber verschleissen nicht?


Klar verschleißen die auch.
Da kannst aber gleich 3 Ersatz Igus für 5€ mitbestellen


----------



## hulster (27. Mai 2018)

Also mein EVO hat knapp 13000 runter und die Buchsen sind noch nicht verschlissen. Dagegen das Eloxal vom Magura. Jetzt ist nen XFusion drin und die Buchsen habe ich übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

